# Oct 1st - 31st Testers!!! 78 BFPs! 13 Angels 345 Testing and Counting...



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST:* :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...rs-26-bfps-2-angels-139-testers-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/753393-november-1-30-testers-here.html#post13113214 November Thread

10/1
ARLOSMAMA :bfp: 9/26
AUM ???
BABBABE :bfp: 9/27
BES_ hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DAOPDESIGN :bfp: 10/1
HAKUNAMATATA :bfp: 9/27
HWIMMER :bfp:10/1
JAHLUCIAN :bfp: 9/27
KSTONE :bfp: 9/27
MRSKIRKLAND hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
NICOLOLOLO ???
PEACH2280 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
TTC29YRL8R hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/2
ASTELLARMOM :bfp: 9/27 :angel:
ATLOEHLE ???
BEC081 :bfp: 10/4
DAWNKY1983 :bfp: 10/4
JELLYTOTS :bfp: 9/26
LITTLEPEPS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MESSYMOMMY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MSP_TEEN hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MYBOYSRMYLIFE :bfp: 10/5 :angel:
POOKERS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
REEVE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/3
(Happy B-day Razy! :cake: )
2NDAT40 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ALIBIZ hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
AMANDAMB1108 :bfp: 10/6 :angel:
AMARNA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CLOVERMOUSE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
HOPING4GIRL hugs:YOUR next TTC will be the ONE! :hugs: )
JLI hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JODIBAY ???
ME222 ???
NICOLEOLEOLE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ROXIELOVLA :bfp: 10/1
TBWELLS2 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/4
A_ENCI hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ANNMARIECRISP hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CANDKAIN :bfp: 10/5
CHIPPYM2B :bfp: 10/8
CALAMITY77 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DITOPIE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DUCKYTWINS :bfp: 10/1
FLYBABY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
GK1701 :bfp: 10/9
HIPPIECHICK bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
JOSEPHINE3 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MELLYMOMMY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MOMMY2BE7772 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
RACHEL1906 ???
ROBINML ???
SARANNA80 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SWEET83 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/5
ARISA :bfp: 10/5
BABYDOODLES hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BELLS N BUMP hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugd: )
CLEARBLUESKY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CONFUSEDS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CR183Y hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DINIDANI hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
IWANNABFP hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JNA44 ???
LAYLASMUMMY :bfp: 10/10
LIZ29 :bfp: 10/5
LOVEPINK22 ???
MISS D ???
MISSMADDIESUE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
PILEGGIGIRL ???
REACH_EDEN ???
SAMMY1205 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
TYLER LEWIS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
WIFEY1988 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/6
(Happy Anny CR183Y :cake:)
ALLYBABY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BABY_MAYBE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BUNNYLICIOUS :bfp: 10/6
CANADIANMOMMA ???
COLEEY :bfp: 10/5
COLLIE_CRAZY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
GINIUS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KABOOM :bfp: 10/5
MONIE30 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MRS MC hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
NEWLYMRS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
RAZYFOZY24 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SHIARA ???
SHORTY88 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
WANTINGAGIRL hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/7
(Happy B-Day GD29! :cake: )
BLUBERRYMUFIN hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BOBRITTANY ???
DEAFGAL01 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DEEDEE80 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
FERTILESOUL hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JUSTKIA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MAS1118 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MAUDINE ???
MOMMY1985 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MRSDAVISTHE1 :bfp: 10/17
SAMMY1205 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SND0111 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
TOFFEE2010 :bfp: 10/7
WANNABEAMOM ???
ZOFRANKS :bfp: 10/18

10/8
(Happy B-Day KOZMIKITTEN's DH :cake:)
BDAWN8403 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
COURTNEYJOY11 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DWM hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
GD29 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
HELEN0381 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MAMMAHUFF12 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MICH31 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MISSMIKI hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MOMWANNABE81 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SHANLIZ ???
SLH hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SNOWFLAKES120 :bfp: 10/9 :angel:
TWICKYWABBIThugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
TWPNSFS10 bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
WE_R_HOPEFUL ???

10/9
321MUMMY2B hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ABII hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BUG222 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BUTTERFLY22 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DANCINGDIVA ???
DARKEST hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ILIKECAKE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JOOLS2 ???
PINKORBLUE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SARZ86 :bfp: 10/6
XSARBEARX hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/10
(Happy B-day ANGEL4EVA!:cake: )
4EVERINLOVE ???
ANGEL4EVA :bfp: 10/12
BUTTERWORTH hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CARLITOSWAY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DAVIAUX hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DBZ34 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DIZZY65 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
EMARA0901 :bfp: 10/9
JOEYBROOKS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JULYBABE84 :bfp: 10/10
JUSTAGIRLxx :bfp: 10/14
LILY24 ???
LOOKINGFWD hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LOUISECLARE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MADKITTY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
PRETTYNPINK29 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
PRINCESSBEC :bfp: 10/9 :angel:
TAYBABIES92 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
TWINKIE210 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
WATERLILY13 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/11
ABBYS MOMMY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ANGEL BABY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
_____ASHLEY____ bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
C.30 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CHARBABY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DOMESTICDIVA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JMARIONSMITH ???
MILLIANAIRE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
WANNASTICKY1 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ZIYA :bfp: 10/10

10/12
ALMOSTHERE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
FELICIAD ???
LOLALEI3 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MAGGIEPIE11 :bfp: 10/10
PINKSPRINKLES hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
PRINCESSKAY :bfp: 10/10
SAVANNAH09 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
STEPMOMTOBIO hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
TTC_TASHA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/13
ASTAINGEL ???
BRASSY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
COMOTION89 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
HOCKEYMOM bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
KYCHIC hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
NANETH.ESTEL hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SUNSHYNE :bfp: 10/9

10/14
BUGSBUGSMOMMY :bfp: 10/13
HOPIN4BUMP89 :bfp: 10/12
IWANTABABYBAD :bfp: 10/18
KIA_LYNN hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KITTYLADY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KRISTINA6292 :bfp:10/13
MZLADYK hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
NORABATTIE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
TURTLEMAD hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/15
AKSHUSTOBEMOM hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BELLS81 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BUBBALOO2011 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CAZI77 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
IWANTANOTHER hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KATHERINEGREY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LYSH hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MOMto2GRLS :bfp: 10/13

10/16
C1403 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CRAZY4BABY ???
DAZED125 ???
HAPPYBEANY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ICKLE PAND hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KATHY1978 ???
LITTLBABYWISH hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MIRACLES11 :bfp: 10/18
NIX hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/17
DEARBABY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
GITLOST80 :bfp: 10/18
JKBURNS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LILYV hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MICHELLEW hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MOSNIPPY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
NAFRETILI :bfp: 10/16
SKEET9924 :bfp: 10/17 :angel:

10/18
(Happy B-day!:cake: Norabattie's OH!)
ALANNAB hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ANTSYNEWLYWED hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CARTER3737 :bfp: 10/15
GOODVIBES2 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
HLANDERS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
HSTEIN :bfp: 10/12
JESSICAALLEN ???
LAURENDC :bfp: 10/18 :angel:
MARIPOSA21 bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
MICHELLER7794 ???
SIEGAL bfn but no :af: = still chasing! 
SAMS MUMMY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
STAR7474 ???

10/19
KEEPTHEFAITHx :bfp: 10/21
MUMMY2ASHER :bfp: 10/26 :angel:
SUPERWOMANTTC hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/20
BEAUTY2 :bfp: 10/20
CASSIE. :bfp: 10/28
DEANNA26 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
HAPPY9MONTHS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LADYV84 :bfp: 10/23
LIAN_HAWAII hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LITTLENIBBLE ???
LOLA24 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MUMMYOF2GIRLZ bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
STACEY333 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SUNSHINE7125 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
THESMPSNS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
VIKKID :bfp: 10/19

10/21
(Happy B-day LIZLOVELUST and OPERA_LADY24:cake:)
BECCAD :bfp: 10/21
BECYBOO_X ???
GANDPMOM ???
xx EMILY xx hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LOVEDUPMUMMY :bfp: 10/18 
OPERA_LADY24 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/22
(Happy B-day TWEAK0605 and RIVER54:cake:)
ANDYPANDA6570 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
C.ARMYWIFE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DAYDREAM hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
EMZY_11 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JENMCN1 :bfp: 10/18
MAUIADDICT ???
MOMMA.BEAR :bfp: 10/21 :angel:
PINEAPPLEROCK hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
PIPKINTYLER :bfp:10/20
RNTTC2011 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SOCKTRITEASE ???
TWEAK0605 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
WELSHPANDORA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
WISHING89 :bfp: 10/17

10/23
AJMC hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
ALSPALS13 :bfp: 10/20
BABYCAKESXO :bfp: 10/23
CHERRYLICIOUS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CUDDLEBUNNY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CURLYQ111 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
FAIRYTOES hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
HOPING23 ???
LOVERBUG hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SPRINGH hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/24
EAANDBA_TCC hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JENN155 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
JHESSEY ???
KANTELE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KASEY C hugs: YOUR next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LIKEAUSTRALIA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MRSLOTUS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
RIVER54 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
RORY83COYOTES ???
STEPHERS35 :bfp: 10/28
TRUEBLUEBABY :bfp: 10/19
V001989 :bfp: 10/20

10/25
AMBERDW hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LEESE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
PINKMUM hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
XANTH :BFP: 10/22

10/26
ALLIE2009 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BABYMAAM13 ???
KOZMIKITTEN hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LOVELYLISA84 :spermy: chasing into Nov!
MAMMASPATH :bfp: 10/20
MRSKG :bfp: 10/15 :angel:

10/27
*(Our daughter's birthday )*
HOPIN&PRAYIN :bfp: 10/27
HRAMIREZ1709 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: ) 
MRSRB :bfp: 10/27
PEPSICHIC hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: ) 
SAZZOIRE ???

10/28
143MOM hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CHASEMOM ???
CHIPPER hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KARLEE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KINTENDA ???
OORWEEISTYIN hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SARAHAK hugs: YOUR next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
TBWELLS2 ???

10/29
BABYLOVE330 ???
BUBUMACI hugs: YOUR next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DITOPIE ???
DONNADUGGY ???
xHELENx :bfp: 10/29 :angel:
JOEYBROOKS :bfp: 10/26
KATIE BLUE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
POPPY186 :bfp: 10/28
TTCinBC hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

10/30
2012HOPING :bfp: 10/25 :angel:
AMOMMY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CCKARTING hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DANCINGSHEBA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
DOOPERSGURL ???
GEM09 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
HUNGARY97 ???
JIMMYSRABBIT ???
JSMOM5 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: ) 
LALAR hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MACKMOMMA8 ???
xMISSLPx ???
_*MRSMM24 BFN but no  = still chasing!*_ hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
NEW2BUMPS ???
PAULA181 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: ) 
SANDY1222 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: ) 
TOYFISH ???

*10/31*
ABII :bfp: 11/8
BABYDREABREU hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
BAYBAI hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
CALISTA20 :spermy: chasing into Nov!
DEBZIE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
EBELLE :spermy: chasing into Nov! hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
KEEBS :bfp: 10/28
JESSA_COLE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
LIZLOVELUST hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
MOMMY2BE7772 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
PRINCESSTAZ bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
RDY4NUMBER4 :spermy: chasing into Nov! hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
SUNNIE1984 :spermy: chasing into Nov!
VANIILA hugs: YOUR next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )

Hi Ladies,

As promised to a dear member _IWANNABFP_... I am starting this thread now! Many of you have gotten your AF this month (Sept.) and had the focus and are ready to prepare for the next cycle... Oct!! We are going to start this cycle off with some *REAL PMA!!!* I am TTC after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after my wife and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 8yo (Oct. 27) and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am currently FXD for Sept, but I have been asked if I will continue my PMA TWW threads and I will! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... Join!

*Ok Ladies.... *I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Good Luck to us all, FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thank you very much!!!! WOOO HOOO I am the first to join!!!! I am sooo excited. I feel like I have a fresh start. I am going to take this cycle with a lil less stress and just relax a bit and enjoy it with my DH. This will be out last child and I want to enjoy every second of it. We really really want a little girl. We have 3 boys. 2 of them are with my late husband Bob and my youngest with my sweet husband Ron. We are a very close family and have lots of love to share with hopefully another addition. This is our 5th cycle ttc. It seems like forever but we are an amazing team and keep each other going. So anyways thanks for having me here!!!! I am not really scared to talk about anything so I hope you don't mind. lol :hugs: and lots of baby dust. 
Also since my cycles have been kind of messed up I am not sure just yet when I will test.


----------



## MrsMM24

AWESOME!! I loved reading about your "team" it is much like ours, except we are smaller. No problem, I can handle any discussion and definitely do not mind talking or sharing! I am HOPING and WISHING you and your *4* Guys luck in that bfp to a little girl!! She would be such an awesome addition!!! I am thinking that this IS going to be your month Hun!!! (*whisper* KADEN is the name we have chosen, boy or girl for our #2) I see that we are off to some good starts!!! FXD!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think it will be our month too!!!! :D Kaden is my lover boy. He is sooooo sweet and always giving my hugs and telling me he loves me all the time. His full name is Kaden Andrew H. 
I am very excited for you too. I hope that you have already caught that egg. :D


----------



## deafgal01

Put me down for October! Um...Oct 7 if AF doesn't show by then!


----------



## MrsMM24

You are on the board DG!!!! FXD!!!! :dust:


----------



## wookie130

Count me in! This is my 2nd cycle trying after my loss in July. I'm on CD 2 of a really, really nasty AF. Probably the worst I've ever had. Hopefully Oct. will be our month for another BFP!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: WOOKIE! I totally understand. My 1st cycle after MC, I was back trying ASAP. When AF snuck in on me, it was TERRIBLE, the worst that I have ever had. Mine normally are very mild and mild-mannered, WOW was that the total opposite. Happy to see you back in this again. GL FXD!!! :dust:

What day do you plan to test?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hello there ladies!!!! :dust: to all of you. <3


----------



## jelly tots

Can you put me down for the 2nd pls.


Fx and :dust: for everyone


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: JELLYTOTS!!! You are most definitely welcomed to join us! GL FXD! :dust: Hoping that we are all seeing each other scream our bfps soon!

*First Page Updated*


----------



## Bug222

Can u put me down for the 3rd please :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: can you add me to Oct. 9th, MM, pretty please? :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi BUG and PINKORBLUE :wave: You are of course welcome over here. Sorry that Sept wasn't your month, but Oct is an AWESOME time!!!! FXD!! GL! :dust:

*First Page Updated*


----------



## zofranks

Count me in please - my af is due 30th Sept so I am in that one as well. At the moment I am thinking that if she doesn't show & I get a BFN that day then I am going to test around the 7th October (if I can hold out that long). I had a mc on Aug 5th, next AF was 1st Sept so this is the first month of TTC & charting for me.

Good luck & :dust: to everyone


----------



## deafgal01

Is there a test I can do from a bathroom away from home if I don't have a cup to sort the semen from stretchy cm theory? Like add water to my finger or something? I had stretchy something this morning when using the church's bathroom but no cups. :rofl: so no idea if it was cm or leftover from yesterday's sex.


----------



## SLH

I'm getting AF later today or tomorrow. I think I will be testing on October 8, but depending on ovulation that could change. 
:dust: to all.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies count me in. I'm not certain what date, say 10th for now.

This will be my third cycle, first was a chemical:( second AF arrived 2 days early. Not sure now of my cycle length but I'm gonna skip the EPO this month in case it is messing with my cycles - any thoughts on this????

All the best to all on this thread and I hope and pray for a rediculous amount of sticky BFPs!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, *MM*! :D 

*Joey*~ I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: I hope you get a nice sticky bean very soon. :flower:


----------



## 4everinlove

Going on 6 months put me down for october 10


----------



## twickywabbit

Sept. was a bust, but I feel good about October. :flower: This will be my third cycle, and I'll be testing the 7th or 8th but put me down for 8th. :)


----------



## Miss D

Hey everyone :) I'm due for af on the 31st September but Fx she doesn't show and I'll be testing on the 4/5th of October. Can you put me down for the 5th please?? 

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## LouiseClare

Hiya, can you put me down for the 10th please. This is our 14th cycle so i'm hoping it's a lucky one.


----------



## Bug222

Ok so now im not too sure what my test date will be for Oct.. Thought AF started on Fri but since then nothing.... usually have 24 day cycles but the last one ended up being 31 days.. Friday was 24 days so now waiting till day 31 to see if it ends up being the same as last month.


----------



## aum

Please put me down for Oct 1!


----------



## amommy

Not completely sure when my test date would be, or if I will have the opportunity to try this month.. Barring that.. If I did happen to O at the regular time, I am CD 7 today.. Hmm so CD 15 is my typical O day, which would be the 20th of Sept. hmmm, then 10 days after that hmm the 30th of october, so I guess put me down for the 1st LOL!! 

We shall see how things pan out! Last month I only had a 7 day LP..


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies can you put me down for testing on 9th October please


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, we got some new additions over the weekend I see, I hope we all get those sticky bean bfps in Oct!!!

Sorry that Sept was not a good bfp month for you ZOFRANKS, SLH, JOEYBROOKS, or AMOMMY, I see you over from the Sept thread! :hugs: This cycle will be the ONE!!

Welcome 4EVER, TWICKY, MISS D, LOUISECLARE, AUM, and DANCINGDIVA :wave: You all have been added and I am feeling like this will be a GREAT cycle for you!! FXD GL :dust:


----------



## IwannaBFP

:hi: everyone!!! It's so good to see new people here!!!!! I hope this is our month ladies!!!! :dust:


----------



## shiara

hi there ladies... we have been ttc# 1 for over a year now.. hopefully this is my LUCKY month..:thumbup: af is due on 6th..so plzz add me here... hopefully we will get a lot of sticky bfp's in this thread....:winkwink:


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies! I would love to join you here in the October thread. I think I'm going to assume that my cycle will be 26 days again and I'll test on the 8th, if AF doesn't show up on the 6th. I'm not convinced this will be my month, since DH is out of town on the most important days. He's coming back CD13, but last month I think I ov'd on CD12...I wonder if we'll catch the egg this month. I guess we'll just have to see. At the very least, I won't be symptom spotting like crazy this month...but I will keep my fingers crossed for a BFP. 

:dust: to all you October testers! I think this could be our month! :)


----------



## messymommy

Please add me for October 7th. I purposely cheated the schedule for my clomid this month. The doctor wants it to be 5-9 but that hasn't worked. I asked about taking it 3-7 and she didn't want to change it so I did it myself, LOL. I just finished telling them I "messed up" when I counted, hehe. See how crazy people get when nothing is working?? Oh well, they said it wouldn't hurt but they don't know how well I'll ovulate this month. I feel kinda bad hearing that but hopefully I will still have good CD21 numbers.


----------



## sammy1205

I expect to test around Oct 4th or 5th, add me to the list please! BABY DUST to all


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi ladies. Please put me down for October 9th.

Thanks!


----------



## twickywabbit

I don't see me on the list. Maybe Ive just gone completely cuckoo. :wacko:


----------



## Jools2

Hi ladies!
This is baby #3 for us - 2 girls so far, wouldn't mind what we got given as long as healthy! 
this is first month charting for me, but know when my ew cm and af has been for a while - i keep a note of dates so i usually between 28-33 cycle and af 10 days after ew cm - going by that my latest date (33 day cycle) would be 10th Oct - my dd2 b'day is 9th Oct so put me down for then!! :)


----------



## Jools2

Dancing diva, pinkorblue, butterfly 22 - i'm with you ladies!! :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Welcome Ladies!!! I hope this is that start of your journey to an Oct bfp!!! GL :dust: SHIARA, DBZ34, MESSY, SAMMY, BUTTERFLY, and JOOLS!!!

TWICKY, I don't know how on Earth that happened, don't think you are looking it yet, save it for the TWW :haha: that was my fast typing that left you off. My apologies.

JOOLS has already pointed out possible bump buddies!!! FXD!

Let's get it ladies, Sept is looking like a month that will be alot to beat. 20% bfp in Aug, so far we are at 10% in Sept and it's not halfway through, lets make sure we have the high % for Oct! Those that are, let's really push that SMEP!!! GL FXD!! :dust:


----------



## Shorty88

Can I join?? Im due af on the 6th so I'm going to hold out till then ( ihope) can I join?? Defo feel this is my month x


----------



## MrsMM24

Well of course you can join.... you have just been added! I like the feeling you have, run with it, GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## IwannaBFP

WOO HOO getting busy here!!!!! I love that!!!!! :D


----------



## Bug222

Could you change me to the 9th please :)


----------



## Sarz86

Can I join please?? Il be testing 9th xx good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Of course you can change that date BUGG! All done.... GL

SARZ :wave: nice to have you here. Thanks for the well wishes, hopefully we all spread just enough luck and :dust: around that we see record amounts of bfps. GL FXD!! :dust:

*Ok Ladies.... *check out the packed front page! I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES, as we have 23 testers!! Sooooo many ladies that need a TTC buddy and I see sooo many of you that have the same testing date or near testing date. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

*First Page Updated*


----------



## IwannaBFP

Your so awesome MrsMM24!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bluberrymufin

So glad this thread is up im testing *Oct. 7th!* please add me thx!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks I WANNA!! I am getting excited for your to get this egg chase started and shout your bfp!!! FXD!!!

BLUBERRY!!!! :wave: Welcome!!! I hope that you get as much support as possible in here! You have a GREAT bunch of ladies to potentially be BUMP BUDDIES with and definitely TTC buddies!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## hoping4girl

alright put me down for Oct 1! I really really really really wanna wait that long to test...yeah...ok me...whatever I never do :blush: BUT we will be in VEGAS that weekend so it would be a great time to test right? lots of luck in vegas! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning Ladies!!!

I have you down on the first page HOPING4!!! GL FXD!! :dust: This thread seems to be getting some real attendance! Hoping that some bump buddies come from this thread! :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Egg chase time :happydance: I don't know where I am about with my opk cuz I haven't been doing that but I know I'm in my most fertile time for sure. We'll see if we get lucky ladies and catch those eggs- :yipee: Y'alls can do it!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Egg chase time for me starts on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am on cd 9 & already having ewcm could be from bd last night. ??


----------



## Karlee

Hi can you please put me down for the 28th:flower:.


----------



## lookingfwd

Can I join? Im testing Oct 10!


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: I bd yesterday morning and when I went to bathroom to wipe with toilet paper last night, I found very stretchy eggwhite mc. :dance: I hope this is it for me.


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, please can I be added for testing on October 4th? It looks like my cycle has lengthened from a 31 day cycle to a 46 day cycle - thought my AF was due today but looks like I am actually ovulating this weekend now. FX'ed to all for :bfp: in October :) xx


----------



## reeve

Please could you put me down for the 2nd... ta muchly 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jelly tots

1 dpo today, fx everyone. how are all the other 2nd oct testers getting on?


----------



## TayBabes92

Yayyyyy OCTOBER!!! I wasn't planning to be a October tester but I guess nature doesn't want me conceiving when I wanted. Put me down to test for the 10th! I normally go a little a-wall after I get my af so I don't go on this forum for a week or so. But I am back and trying new things this cycle so I am very excited :)

Good luck to everyone and I hope we all get our :bfp: this October


----------



## mommy2be7772

Please add us for the 3rd of Oct.


----------



## IwannaBFP

WOW welcome everyone!!!! :D GL in your tww!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

CD 8 dtd this morn praying for Gods will! :-D


----------



## baby_maybe

Ooooo can I join please. I'll be testing on around the 6th I think. We are NTNP so I'm not keeping track that closely, I just know when af is due. We have 4 girls and I honestly don't mind what the next one is, although I think DH is secretly hoping to be team :blue:


----------



## mommysbaby

12 dpo today. Yesterday got a -ve opk. Will be testing in 3/4/5... Days. Just too nervous now. Getting worse everyday.


----------



## MrsMM24

GL DG!!! It sounds like you are fully in the chase!!! I hope we both get those bfps! :dust:

:wave: :wave: Welcome KARLEEE, LOOKINGFWD, KASEY, REEVE, BABY_MAYBE, TAYBAB, MOMMY2BE and MOMMYSBABY (check out the Sept thread, I can add you therehttp://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/711997-all-sept-1st-30th-testers-16-bfps-123-testers-counting-61.html ) I hope you all find some awesome support here, and some great TTC and or Bump Buddies!!!

*First Page Updated*


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you, :dust: to you too :)


----------



## littlepeps

Hi could you add me please !!!! Testing @ 2/10


----------



## Mrskg

Hey just thought I drop by an say hi I'm still in the sept thread but think I'll be joining you in the next day or so x fx'd everyone x

MrsMM you're doing a great job as always x x x


----------



## deafgal01

I may be in the chase with the eggy right now but my heart's not in it right now. Dealing with a dying family member (stepfather in law from bad heart attack since yesterday). :cry: He's still on full life support and everything but they're weaning it off (one medicine has to be off first and then they gotta get a reaction of some kind from his body before they can turn off everything else).


----------



## AStellarmom

Hello! I just had my second IUI today so I will be testing October 2 if I can wait that long! Baby dus
t to all!!


----------



## MrsMM24

I am adding you LITTLEPEPS and ASTELARMOM! Same day testing I see allllooot of potential Bump Buddies in here Ladies!!! Getting alot of company in here IWANNA!!! 

:hugs: :hugs: to my dear friend DG! I am so sorry that you are having to go through this... My prayers are going out for you and your family! :hugs:

Thanks MRSKG, I am trying.... I don't expect to see you over here though, except to meet the lovely ladies in OCT, your bfp is coming in a week!!!! :dust:


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: to you deafgal... im so sorry you are going through this


----------



## baby_maybe

:hug: deafgal xxxx


----------



## duckytwins

hi! can i join you all, please? if all goes well, i should be poas around october 4. although, af is forecasted to start october 6. should i wait til then?

crossables crossed for :bfp:s for everyone!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I had EWCM yesterday and the day b4. I am hoping its from me and not from bding both those days. But my temp is higher then any temp so far this cycle. FX I actually Ovulated!!!! My body did this last cycle where my body tried to O and failed. But it was a lot later. So if I Od then it was CD 11. Thats a lot better then CD 41 like last time. 
So I will watch my temps for the next two days to see if they go up. If so then I should expect AF on Oct 2!!!!! eeek I am so excited if I am actually in the TWW!!!! 
ANY CHART STALKERS WOULD BE APPRECIATED!!!! :hugs:
I hope everyone is having a good day!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

OF course you can join us, I remember you and your journey from before DUCKYTWINS. FXD! GL :dust: for the Oct BFP!

IWANNA, it does look good from your chart. I have EVERYTHING possible crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## messymommy

I am down for the 7th but need to get moved to the 2nd please. I got +OPK earlier than I thought. Thanks!


----------



## Amarna

I'll be testing on the 3rd. Goodluck to everyone here!


----------



## me222

October the 3rd please:D.


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed for everyone! october WILL be our month!!


----------



## Babbabe

I am testing on the 1st Oct =)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm testing 10/1!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi can i join i will be testing oct 6th 0r 7th ttc our first would love to have a buddy thats testing the same time add me babydust to everyone


----------



## mommy2be7772

We are testing Oct 3rd:happydance::dance:

Thanks ladies for all the support!!


----------



## kasey c

Please could you change my testing date to the 24th October please? AF got me last night :( xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh sorry kasey c, PMA for this cycle and lots of baby :dust: :dust: for you xx

Lots of new ladies today :wave:


----------



## kasey c

Thanks baby_maybe- had a good old cry this morning but feeling lots better and more positive! Lots of luck to you too! :) xx


----------



## Coleey

Testing on October 6th! :)
Good luck everyone, hopefully lots of BFPs in this thread! xx


----------



## Jools2

Hi ladies! getting good and busy in here! Hopefully Oct will be our month - i'm going at it all guns blazing with serious PMA!!
Started with watery cm this am and a temp dip so hopefully ov is just round the corner for me... :sex: for the next few days for def and hope to catch that :spermy: !!!! anyone with me for ov this week???.... :happydance:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Yes we start chasing the egg today-fri....
*Welcome to all the new ladies* and sorry to all thoseAF got. God gives us such a resilient spirit! Onward to Oct! :dance:


----------



## duckytwins

kasey c said:


> Please could you change my testing date to the 24th October please? AF got me last night :( xxx

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

It's official!!! OCTOBER is gearing up to be a good month! Bring on those July babies!!! :happydance:

I am adding you AMARNA, ME222, BABBABE, HAKUNAMATATA, MRSDAVISTHE1, and COLEEY! I see allllooot of potential Bump Buddies in here Ladies!!! 

:hugs: :hugs: to KASEYC! sorry that af flew in as you were just getting geared up. You are already moved on the date and you WILL still get that OCT bfp!! :hugs:

MRSKG, got a bfp on the Sept thread, so we won't be seeing her in here unless to say hey!!! YAY!! :happydance: 

MESSY, I moved your testing date, you should see some really dark pink on the 2nd!!!

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Jools2

Won't they been June/July babies for Oct BFPs??!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Yes, those before the 9th will still be June babies!


----------



## duckytwins

i will be june if we caught this one!


----------



## jelly tots

duckytwins said:


> i will be june if we caught this one!

same here :)


----------



## deafgal01

That means I have a July baby? :dohh: Arugh- it's gonna be a long year if that's the case. :rofl: Oh wait, I don't care as long I have a wee little baby at the end of this journey.


----------



## duckytwins

^^ :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh wait, which 9th are we speaking of? Sept 9th or the Oct 9th date? If it's before Oct. 9th, then it's a June baby for sure. :shrug:


----------



## Jools2

Anyone who has :witch: show up after 24th Sept with move to July baby! (some before that could go to July if baby late!)
But who cares when - as long as we all get our BFPs and resulting bundles - i know i don't!! :wacko::happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

deafgal01 said:


> Oh wait, which 9th are we speaking of? Sept 9th or the Oct 9th date? If it's before Oct. 9th, then it's a June baby for sure. :shrug:

hee hee hee, you're killin me! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Ducky- can ya tell I'm just starting to get my sense of humor back now after a few dreadful days? :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

i LOVE it! i'm so glad!!! :dance:


----------



## kasey c

MrsMM24 said:


> It's official!!! OCTOBER is gearing up to be a good month! Bring on those July babies!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am adding you AMARNA, ME222, BABBABE, HAKUNAMATATA, MRSDAVISTHE1, and COLEEY! I see allllooot of potential Bump Buddies in here Ladies!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: to KASEYC! sorry that af flew in as you were just getting geared up. You are already moved on the date and you WILL still get that OCT bfp!! :hugs:
> 
> MRSKG, got a bfp on the Sept thread, so we won't be seeing her in here unless to say hey!!! YAY!! :happydance:
> 
> MESSY, I moved your testing date, you should see some really dark pink on the 2nd!!!
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

Thanks so much MrsMM :thumbup:
Wishing you lots of luck too :)


----------



## ____ashley___

hi girls hope every1 is ok af has just left me so let the fun begin lol can i be added to the 11th please fingers crossed for every1 this month


----------



## duckytwins

____ashley___ said:


> hi girls hope every1 is ok af has just left me so let the fun begin lol can i be added to the 11th please fingers crossed for every1 this month

crossables crossed!!


----------



## MrsMM24

DG, the Oct 9th....


----------



## Hippiechick

Can I be added for Oct 4th please? xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Can you add me for Oct 12 Pleeeeease? Already have 2 sons,11 and 2.5.I originally thought I was done, but Ive been bitten by the Baby Bug! Sept will be my first month of trying!


----------



## Mrskg

Still stalking not entirely sure I won't be here yet, I know I know MrsMM positive thoughts finding it hard though hopefully next few days will answer my doubts x x


----------



## wifey1988

Can I join you joyful ladies?:flower: I will be testing Oct 4th (if no spotting and other signs of :af: , it is when she's do, but i KNOW when :witch: is coming.)

Best of luck to all you ladies and heres to hoping Oct brings lots of :bfp: for some June babies!!


----------



## happy9months

Please put me down for Oct 20th! 

That is, if AF won't arrive on the 13th :thumbup:


----------



## Jools2

Good morning ladies!

Happy9months - you have the willpower to wait a whole week after :witch: is due?? :wacko::shock: i salute you!! no way i'd have the patience to wait that long!!

I'm such a poas aholic - i'm holding in my pee to go and test my opk as we speak!! :coffee: :blush:


----------



## MrsMM24

Adding more Ladies to the thread... :wave: and welcome _ASHLEY_, HIPPIE, GITLOST, WIFEY, and HAPPY9!!! I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:

MRSKG, hold onto hope. I hope that the extra couple days you need are helpful and lead way for positivity. I hope upon hope that you have a very sticky bean. Stick STICKY bean STICK!!!
MESSY, I moved your testing date, you should see some really dark pink on the 2nd!!!

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

*First Page Updated*


----------



## flybaby

I'm 13 DPO but really really really don't want to try until Oct 4th if I can help it. This was my 3rd cycle of clomid and AF comes when she wants and on the 4th I'll be able to get in touch with the clinic to see if we need to do further testing or whatever they'll do. My last cycle length was about 48 days :wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

I think I'm about to ov judging by the signs I've been having yesterday/today so DH better be prepared for some :sex: to catch that eggy :spermy: :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

would anyone be willing to check my chart and see if it looks like i made my cross hairs properly? thank you!

my chart


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry hun I don't seem to be able to view your chart :shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

hmmmm... that happened before too. i must not be doing it right... how about this?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php


----------



## IwannaBFP

I hope I get a temp rise tomorrow. :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey MRSMM24 When are you testing for sep cycle!?! Should be soon right!!!! :D


----------



## bec081

Wow so many different threads to take part in!! Can I join you guys in here please?? I will be testing around the 2nd of October I think?! I really am clueless at this business, but it is only my 1st cycle TTC, so I guess i am sure to get the hang of it soon!


----------



## flybaby

I didn't think that TTC would consume me so much this time. Getting anxious.


----------



## Iwantababybad

Add me too should test around oct 14


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello Bec081, wishing you good luck and a :bfp: on Oct 2. We are testing Oct 4th with FXD! Lots of :dust:


----------



## JustKia

:af: due 30/09-01/10 going to _try_ and wait until 07/10 before testing :blush:


----------



## ditopie

Can I join you guys? Put me down for Oct 4. 

Hey DUCKY your chart looks identical to mine, I almost spit my coffee out this morning when I saw it lol.
 



Attached Files:







revoYfULD.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## IwannaBFP

ditopie said:


> Can I join you guys? Put me down for Oct 4.
> 
> Hey DUCKY your chart looks identical to mine, I almost spit my coffee out this morning when I saw it lol.

I am not sure what is going on with duckys chart but when I clicked on it, it was my chart. Both charts she posted are mine. I wondering if its my phone. But i clicked on someone elses and it was theres. SO not sure what is going on. I guess I will stick to my computer and not my phone. Check out my chart. But when you click on my chart it doesnt show all the detail like the one she posted I can Copy my chart and post it and its EXACTLY THE SAME!!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Can I join, too, please? I'll be testing on the 1st!!

Stay away, :witch:!!


----------



## ditopie

I clicked on your chart IwannaBFP, and it wasnt like Ducky's. She didnt temp but you do right? I bet its your phone, they are funny like that. What day are you testing?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thats so crazy cause I am on my computer and its the same way. I clicked on urs and its urs. Must be some weird glitch. Thanks for checking. 
Yes I am temping. I will be testing on the 5th I think. :)
Is this your first time charting? I love it!!!! You learn sooo much about your body. I have 3 kids and I didnt know half the things I have learned. hee hee


----------



## New2Bumps

I'm testing on the 1st Oct :D


----------



## duckytwins

IwannaBFP said:


> ditopie said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you guys? Put me down for Oct 4.
> 
> Hey DUCKY your chart looks identical to mine, I almost spit my coffee out this morning when I saw it lol.
> 
> I am not sure what is going on with duckys chart but when I clicked on it, it was my chart. Both charts she posted are mine. I wondering if its my phone. But i clicked on someone elses and it was theres. SO not sure what is going on. I guess I will stick to my computer and not my phone. Check out my chart. But when you click on my chart it doesnt show all the detail like the one she posted I can Copy my chart and post it and its EXACTLY THE SAME!!!!Click to expand...

ACK! i hope that's the case and somehow i didn't hack into your chart!! crossables crossed for our charts, if one of us gets a :bfp: the rest can't be too far behind, right??


----------



## IwannaBFP

Lol its the weirdest thing. Well I guess I dont get to see your chart then.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I sure hope this is my month. My hubby leaves for a month very soon .


----------



## duckytwins

IwannaBFP said:


> I sure hope this is my month. My hubby leaves for a month very soon .

oh no!!! crossables extra crossed for you then!! mind if i ask where he's going? is it for work?


----------



## duckytwins

oh, and don't get pg next month, or you'll have some serious 'splainin to do! :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

i think i got i this time!!! ??

my chart


----------



## IwannaBFP

lol yeah that could be very bad. he is going out of town for work he is an instructor for the army. I can finally see your chart. :dance:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Did ff detect your o day or u? looks really good. Lucky you had a ewcm on your o day.


----------



## lovepink22

Hi I'm new to this site but wanted to join this forum! This is my first month ttc. Not exactly sure how this works, would love if anyone could explain it to me. I'm also lost with all the abbreviations!


----------



## duckytwins

IwannaBFP said:


> Did ff detect your o day or u? looks really good. Lucky you had a ewcm on your o day.

thanks!! i actually overrode (??) my chart the other day to o on cd 16, but my coverline was different, then when i put in my info this morning, i took off the override and that's what ff gave me! so i almost had it right!!!


----------



## bec081

mommy2be7772 said:


> Hello Bec081, wishing you good luck and a :bfp: on Oct 2. We are testing Oct 4th with FXD! Lots of :dust:

Hi There!
Thanks, i'm very excited, it's our 2 year wedding anniversary at the end of september so it would be a nice present!!! Here's hoping you get your :bfp: too!


----------



## bec081

lovepink22 said:


> Hi I'm new to this site but wanted to join this forum! This is my first month ttc. Not exactly sure how this works, would love if anyone could explain it to me. I'm also lost with all the abbreviations!

Hello lovepink22!
I'm also new here and on my first cycle of TTC, but this is what I have picked up on.
OPK - ovulation Predictor kit
HPT- home pregnancy kit
O- ovulate
BD- baby dance
EWCM- egg white cervical mucus
CD- cycle day
Most important "BFP" - big fat positive
You don't need to know BFN - big fat negative!!
I'm sure there's more, but that should get you started. Feel free to correct me anyone if I got any of those wrong, I don't really know what I'm talking about, those are just guesses!!:haha:


----------



## duckytwins

bec081 said:


> lovepink22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to this site but wanted to join this forum! This is my first month ttc. Not exactly sure how this works, would love if anyone could explain it to me. I'm also lost with all the abbreviations!
> 
> Hello lovepink22!
> I'm also new here and on my first cycle of TTC, but this is what I have picked up on.
> OPK - ovulation Predictor kit
> HPT- home pregnancy kit
> O- ovulate
> BD- baby dance
> EWCM- egg white cervical mucus
> CD- cycle day
> Most important "BFP" - big fat positive
> You don't need to know BFN - big fat negative!!
> I'm sure there's more, but that should get you started. Feel free to correct me anyone if I got any of those wrong, I don't really know what I'm talking about, those are just guesses!!:haha:Click to expand...

yep! 

there's also:
dh - dear husband
oh- other half
lo - little one
ds - dear son
dd - dear daughter
dpo - days past ovulation
poas - pee on a stick
af - aunt flo (period/menses)

if you have any questions at all, don't be afraid to ask. we were all new once! and welcome!! i hope you like it here!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Looking for a ttc buddie thats testing on the 7th and babydust to everyone


----------



## IwannaBFP

GL!!! :) and :dust:


----------



## myboysrmylife

Can you put me in for the 2nd of October please?.......Im also looking for a buddy!


----------



## Dazed125

Hi girls

Witch got me so I'm coming over and joining you all in the October thread. 

I'm going on holiday on the 17th which is when my AF is due so I guess I'll test on the 16th, at least with the timing if I'll disappointed with a BFN I will be able to make full use of the all inclusive drinks ;) hehe

Good luck to all


----------



## Jools2

Welcome dazed125 - hopefully the :witch: will stay away and you'll have a great excuse to avoid the ai drinks!!:thumbup:
Well i'm waiting to ov in next day or so, i've had the ewcm and nearly + (i think) on opk last night but no temp rise...?:wacko: hopefully that'll come in next day or so... has anyone ov but no temp rise????


----------



## Jools2

Meant to say hello:wave: to all the newcomers - we're all in the same boat and its great - anything you're not sure of just ask... :thumbup: here's to a lucky thread and hopefully we'll get to buddy up on a baby june/july thread!!
:happydance:


----------



## pink mum

can u add me?illb testing on 25th oct


----------



## lovepink22

Thank you both! Really Helps, I would've never guessed those lol. Well I'm very excited about this and I should be testing for my first time around the 5th.


----------



## IwannaBFP

My temp went up again :dance: who thinks I Od on cd14!?! I do! I do! :)


----------



## Jools2

would it not be cd13 if your temp keeps going up? I thought ff will put your ch on the day before your temp rise?....:wacko: congrats anyway though!!! at least your seeing a temp increase, i'm still waiting on mine even though i have all the other +'s !!!!


----------



## twpnsfs10

Hey! I didn't see this handy dandy thread before I posted my last one! Please add me, I got a + OPK today so I'm going to sign off and get to "work" and I'll be back shortly to obsess with all the wonderful ladies here! Thank you! Stacey


----------



## MrsMM24

Now we cooking in here ladies. I see alot of you looking for a buddy. There are soooo many testing on the same date, so I know there are plenty here. Link up :flower: YAY!

Adding more Ladies to the thread... :wave: and welcome FLYBABY, BEC081, IWANTABABYBAD, JUSTKIA, DITOPIE, MACKMOMMA, NEW2BUMPS, LOVEPINK, MYBOYSRMYLIFE, DAZED125, and PINKMUM!!! I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:

DAZED, I am sorry to see you over here, as I am sad you left out for Sept, but you ARE here and you WILL see a bfp in OCT! FXD :dust:

BABYMAYBE, YAY for OV!! Get to "work" Girl! GL :dust:

DUCKY, I think that the charts got fixed with you and IWANNA, good, and yours is looking good. GL! :dust:

IWANNA, yours is looking good too, and as JOOLS said, your OV day is prolly CD13 (could be morning or evening though) but it looks good thus far FXD! :dust: I am testing next week for Sept, oon the 28th!!! nervous... Have you checked out the Sept thread??

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

*First Page Updated*


----------



## Twinkie210

Can you add me for the 5th? I got a + OPK on Wednesday and Yesterday, still waiting ong FF to confirm O (If it doesn't I will have to change that date though :)) 

If I did O I doubt if I am ablet to wait for the 5th, but I am going to be optimistic that I can have some will power this month! LOL


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh yeah I was thinking CD13 late night is when I was having those really bad cramps that centered. Close enough. :) I am just happy I Od in a nice time rather then CD41!!!! lol I am so happy that maybe my cycles are getting back to normal. That MC really messed with my body. Hope everyone is having a good day!!!! :dust:


----------



## lovepink22

I apologize for my ignorance but being my first time, I'm still confused. I had a positive opt on Sept 19 so when should I take the test?


----------



## MackMomma8

lovepink22 said:


> I apologize for my ignorance but being my first time, I'm still confused. I had a positive opt on Sept 19 so when should I take the test?

You will most likely ov 24-36 hours AFTER your positive OPK, so that would be the 20th, maybe the 21st. So if I were you, I'd test Oct 4th, which would put you about 14dpo.


----------



## duckytwins

Lovepink, after you've ovulated, you can test 14 days later. Sometimes you can test 10dpo but I always wait those extra days just in case! Good luck! Crossables crossed!!


----------



## lovepink22

Thaaank you! I know its a longshot this first time but my hubby and I are just so excited for this whole proccess!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Lovepink we are testing around the same time!!!! Woo Hoo!!!! :dance: GL sweetie!!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

Hi can you put me down for the 7th please x


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi,
Can you put me down for 4th Oct please? That is the day of my AF but am on holiday until the 3rd so thought I'd leave it alone this month as I have become a bit of a poas addict!!  xxxx


----------



## Razyfozy84

hi ladies, put me down for the 6th, and everything crossed for the rest of you xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

OK ladies I have a gorss ? for you. I just did my CM check and it was creamy and strechy!!!! What the heck does that mean and how should I chart that?


----------



## MackMomma8

Have you DTD recently? Could be 'leftovers', iykwim....


----------



## IwannaBFP

Nope not for a few days and the days before the CM was scant and sticky.


----------



## Mellymommy

Hi please ad me to the 4th of oct!


----------



## MrsMM24

Just stopping in quickly to add more Ladies to the thread... :wave: and welcome TWINKIE210, WANNABEAMOM, ANNMARIECRISP, RAZYFOZY84, MELLYMOMMY!!! I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:

LOVEPINK, quick answer, you should pick the date you are comfy with cause the TWW is the hardest, the 4th would be after OV or when AF is due. Just let me know.... 
Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

*First Page Updated*


----------



## Sunshine7125

Can I be added for Oct 20th? Thank you!! Baby Dust to everyone!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

You are on the front page SUNSHINE!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

MrsMM24, thank you for starting this thread. :kiss: You are so very sweet and supportive!


----------



## candkain

Hello, i am new tothis fourm, and have really never gotten into these things until now... We r ttc and hoping af doesnt show up on the 8th.. We r gonna test on the 4th b/c i can't wait!!! Praying this is it!! Sending tonnes of baby dust!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wow check out page 1!!!! Pretty cool!!!! :D lots of :dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## CloverMouse

Add me to the 3rd please. TTC #1


----------



## Mrskg

Well ladies my doubts on faint bfp's were right an 5 days late af got me x now my cycles are a bit mixed up so thinking af should be due around the 19th but don't want to go through the last few days I just went through again so I think you should put me down for testing about the 26th thanks MrsMM x x you're a star x x


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow!! Lots of new ladies on this thread :happydance: Welcome and here's lots and lots of sticky baby :dust: :dust: :dust: for you all, good luck xxx


----------



## sdeitrick1

Well ladies, I'm back. Hopefully I can be added after my miscarriage ends, hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## Emara0901

Hi I am new to the board, however can I be put down for 10-10...... :)


----------



## Bug222

sdeitrick1 said:


> Well ladies, I'm back. Hopefully I can be added after my miscarriage ends, hopefully sooner than later!

So sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: Lots of sticky :dust: to you!


----------



## Mrskg

sdeitrick1 said:


> Well ladies, I'm back. Hopefully I can be added after my miscarriage ends, hopefully sooner than later!

:hugs: x


----------



## Peach2280

Got a bfn at 20dpo tonight :( retesting October 1st and my fingers are crossed


----------



## baby_maybe

sdeitrick1 said:


> Well ladies, I'm back. Hopefully I can be added after my miscarriage ends, hopefully sooner than later!

:hugs: and lots of sticky baby :dust: :dust: for you xx


----------



## duckytwins

sdeitrick1 said:


> Well ladies, I'm back. Hopefully I can be added after my miscarriage ends, hopefully sooner than later!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Peach2280 said:


> Got a bfn at 20dpo tonight :( retesting October 1st and my fingers are crossed

:hugs: awww, sweetie, i'm sorry... crossables crossed for a bfp!


----------



## angel4eva

Can you put me down for 10th please, my Af is due then. I'm going to test that morning, its my birthday then, a BFP will be all my birthdays rolled in to one!! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## gk1701

I'm going to test October 4.


----------



## duckytwins

ff changed my o date!!! NO!!!!!!


----------



## AStellarmom

I am 8 days post hcg trigger shot today. I am so bloated I couldn't comfortably wear my jeans today. I am nauseas and cramps. Really hoping the double IUI did the trick. RE said to test 16 days post trigger (10-2) but wondering when the earliest would be that I could test? I know trigger is out of my system already. Any thoughts?


----------



## IwannaBFP

FF says I ovulated!!!! It's a miracle. I finally Od on time!!!! I am soooooo happy that my body is getting back on track!!!! Thanks for all the support ladies!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

IwannaBFP said:


> FF says I ovulated!!!! It's a miracle. I finally Od on time!!!! I am soooooo happy that my body is getting back on track!!!! Thanks for all the support ladies!!!!

:happydance::dance::yipee::friends::wohoo:\\:D/

in other words - yay!


----------



## Mizztina14

well ladies guess im out AF spotting just started after being a day late..:( and i was just about to test..guess ill save the test for one of my friends when they need it...cuz im done trying im going back to fun :sex: TTC is much worrying...but it might be better if i wait awhile anyways....


----------



## Maudine

Hello all! Put me down for 10/7, please! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## duckytwins

Mizztina14 said:


> well ladies guess im out AF spotting just started after being a day late..:( and i was just about to test..guess ill save the test for one of my friends when they need it...cuz im done trying im going back to fun :sex: TTC is much worrying...but it might be better if i wait awhile anyways....

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry hun!


----------



## canadianmomma

Please add me for October 6th!


----------



## ginius

Hello ladies. I'm very new to the board and of all the threads this once has been my favorite. I would love to join the "club." Pls pencil me in for 10/6. This is my 2nd attempt TTC naturally. Wishing everyone lots of luck :winkwink:


----------



## BabyDoodles

hey ladies, can i be added for the 1st of October please? :dust: to you all xx


----------



## nicolololo

I'll be testing 10/1!!


----------



## momwannabe81

So this is where everyone went lol. Msmm add me too plz af due 10/10


----------



## twpnsfs10

Ok, forgot to add a test date lol. Please add me as Oct. 8th! Thank you kindly and HELLO ladies!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey Michelle!!!! :)


----------



## ginius

hello all! can you please add me to 10/6 pls? GL everyone!


----------



## Curlyq111

Ok, I guess I'll move into this one, since I just got AF and Sept is out! Put me down for the 23rd, thanks!!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Ladies, please can I join? I will be testing on the 5th if AF doesn't show, fingers crossed she doen't and I get my bfp!! This is my second cycle ttc since I was treated for an ectopic in Feb.

I am trying not to symptom spot this ccycle but cant help but notice I have really tender nips which is probably daft because I'm sure it's too early to be getting any pg symptoms but I know I definately didnt get these last month.

Good luck to everyone lets hope this is our month!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

We are testing buddies Bells!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## duckytwins

so, ff changed my o date. i wonder if i should change it back. if i don't, my poas date changes too... i am so confused! :huh:


----------



## IwannaBFP

How many days difference is it?


----------



## Bug222

Ok ladies I need some OPK help from the experts as this is the first month I have started using them... I have been checking my opk since CD7 (slightly obsessive i know) and there has always been a pretty prominant line there, not quite positive but quite noticable. Now this am (supposed to be one day before Ov) there is barely a line there at all. The last OPK I did at about 8pm last night was the same as all the others then this one at 0630 this am. Is this normal? Did I just have a really quick surge and missed it? Just starting to have some EWCM now.... temps have been the same (around 97.00). Arg!!!!


----------



## SpringH

Please add me on October 23rd


----------



## missmaddiesue

i love this thread! :) i am due for AF on 10/3 so if she doesn't arrive by then, i will begin testing on 10/5! :dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Bug I am not sure that AM testing is a good idea with OPK. I think evening is better around the same time every night. I don't think they are positive unless the test line is as dark or darker. I always thought they were until I actually got a positive and they were very obviously darker. I stoppped using OPKs just cause of that reason though. As long as your having EWCM your good. Just keep bding while you have that and a few days after. :)


----------



## Angel baby

Can I join? Im due October 11! fx this will be the month! GL to all of you!


----------



## sammy1205

I am 3DPO today according to FF, AF is due either 10/06 or 10/07. you can put me down for 10/07, but I may test earlier than that. LMAO


----------



## Bells81

:hi:

Could you put me down for the 15th please?

GL ladies!

:dust:

xxx


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> Hey Michelle!!!! :)

hi friend :D


----------



## IwannaBFP

We are 2 days away from each other of testing. :D


----------



## tbwells2

Oct. 3 for me please!! :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## Bells n Bump

IwannaBFP said:


> We are testing buddies Bells!!!!!!!! :)

Yey!! Lets hope its a lucky date!! Xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hey ladies!! 

Anyone here not experiencing any tww symptoms at all and usually do? I'm just wondering how concerned I should be...


----------



## Abbys mommy

Please add me again this month...Oct 11 I will testing, if I can hold out that long....Thanks!


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi can i join please testing on the 20th


----------



## bec081

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Anyone here not experiencing any tww symptoms at all and usually do? I'm just wondering how concerned I should be...

I got nothing, nothing at all!!!! Kind of disappointing really, oh well, I'll keep waiting:coffee:


----------



## sweet83

count me in for Oct-4th :flower:


----------



## kstone

Put me down for 10-1!!! 

Currently 8dpo and not feeling so hot! :)


----------



## arlosmama

kstone said:


> Put me down for 10-1!!!
> 
> Currently 8dpo and not feeling so hot! :)

You and I are on the same exact schedule...but I got nothing...except my boobs are killing me but that always happens before AF so I am not feeling optimistic...had a couple day of twinges but that is about it. Oh and 2 days of yellow creamy CM...but I have a cold so that could be the cause of that...good times...I am counting myself out mentally...but will still test on the 1st if AF isn't here or my pre period spotting doesn't happen. Good luck!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Could you put me down for Oct 26? If AF doesnt greet me that is. This is my first TTC month after my Aug m/c. Hopeful for a quick BFP!


----------



## duckytwins

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Anyone here not experiencing any tww symptoms at all and usually do? I'm just wondering how concerned I should be...

i'm not either. maybe peeing a little more than usual


----------



## hoping4girl

Hey everyone! So I O'd early this month, I have been testing for a few days and today I got like...one and a half line on IC test. so tomorrow morning I'm taking another one see if the line gets darker or if I had a faulty test. I have been super cranky today...well..easily irritated would be a better description, but hoping tomorrow is abetter day!


----------



## jodibay

Hi! Could you add me to the Oct list? Thanks so much! Baby dust to all! :happydance:


----------



## kstone

arlosmama said:


> kstone said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for 10-1!!!
> 
> Currently 8dpo and not feeling so hot! :)
> 
> You and I are on the same exact schedule...but I got nothing...except my boobs are killing me but that always happens before AF so I am not feeling optimistic...had a couple day of twinges but that is about it. Oh and 2 days of yellow creamy CM...but I have a cold so that could be the cause of that...good times...I am counting myself out mentally...but will still test on the 1st if AF isn't here or my pre period spotting doesn't happen. Good luck!Click to expand...

Hey there! This is my first month actively trying so we shall see how it goes. Of course I may or may not have spent the entire weekend on this website!! Ahh. 
So how long is your cycle? 
I feel like crap-threw up at my desk at work on Friday but I had a migraine-think it was from that. Also, caught somewhat of a bug last week so still coming down from that. And I am exhausted!!!!!!!!

Good luck and hang in there!! :)


----------



## dizzy65

im testing on the 10th of october :) if AF doesnt show of course


----------



## alspals13

Testing mid October!!! Really positive and hopeful this month :) GL Oct testers.....hopefully this is our month :)


----------



## fertilesoul

This is my first time joining one of these threads. 13 months TTC#2 and first month on letrozole/femara. Looking for TTC buddies.

AF is hopefully not showing up on OCTOBER 7th.


----------



## Chippym2b

Hi I'm testing on 4th oct. My first month of trying since mc at 8.5 wks in first wk of July. I also had a mc 10 yrs previous so fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy next time.


----------



## bubumaci

Hello Everyone!
Moving over from the September thread to the October thread today :( :)
All fingers and toes are crossed for everyone!
Even though we had a bad SA result beginning of September (and have a fertility clinic appt. 17th October) I am still a little hopeful, that we might manage au naturelle :)

I did ask Gail for a reading and she predicted an October conception (towards the end of the month) and testing in November. ... my Ovulation will probably be about mid-October. ... she is predicting a handsome baby boy :) ... She also sees a second conception between May and July 2013, with a baby girl being born in 2014...

:dust: to everybody :)


----------



## MrsLotus

Hi Ladies, i'm new to this site, and just started my cycle today so im expecting to test on 24th Oct (I have a regular 28 day Cycle). This will be our second month TTC on a serious basis - and i'm feeling really positive already - so praying this is the one!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## jelly tots

Only a few days now until testing starts, feeling quite excited about this month and a lot more positive there is going to be lots of lovely :bfp:

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## AliBiz

I'm Oct 3!!!


----------



## kaboom

Could you add me please ill be testing on the 6th


----------



## jenn155

Started spotting this morning which is 4 days early for me so it looks like I will be joining you guys this month. Please put me down for the 24th which I probably won't last til them. lol Maybe we can start adding in our Hopeful estimated due date- My hedd will be July2, 2012.


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* Jenn, I like that! HEDD ... :rofl: Made my day :)


----------



## xSarbearx

Could you add me please?
I'll be testing Oct 9th:happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Good luck to all. 

Can you put me down to test on 10/8 please?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Has anyone cramped only at night after O? I was looking at my past months and I have never cramped this soon.


----------



## Kantele

Hi!!!!!! :flower:

Add me to 24th!! 
Egghunt begins next week!! :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Ahhh - there's my cycle buddy Kantele :dance:
But since I have a longer cycle, my testing date is later... could I please be added (or start) the 29th? 

:dust: all around :)


----------



## twpnsfs10

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls! Good luck to all.
> 
> Can you put me down to test on 10/8 please?

oooh, We are sharing the day =) Good Luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Kantele

@ Bubumaci YAY - I will be keeping my FX for you this month and sending you loads of :dust:

Too bad we won't be testing the same day again but I know the 2 weeks will still be pain in the backside no matter when we test so I'll be here for you hon :hugs:

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!! Let's make a July 2012 the biggest baby month of the year!!! :dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Sweetie! :hugs2: (I am actually really curious about how our fertility clinic appt. on the 17th will go ... please keep FX that day, that they are nice to us :) .. funnily, if I OV around the same time as the past months, I will have just ovulated when we go).

I will be here for you too :hugs2:

:dust: all around ... to a great July 2012 baby month :wohoo:


----------



## MrsMM24

Now we are really COOKING in here ladies. The weekend brought some hopeful testers out!!! I see alot of you looking for a buddy. There are soooo many testing on the same date, so I know there are plenty here. Link up :flower: YAY!

I want to first say sorry to see you over here from the SEPT thread lovely ladies (that I remember anyway), MRSKG, MOMWANNABE81, CURLYQ, SPRINGH, ANGEL_BABY, SAMMY, ABBYSMOMMY, SWEET83, BUBU, KABOOM, JENN155, and KANTELE :hugs: But I am SUPER happy that you are looking to the future and giving it a go again! Wishing you more luck and success in Oct!! (I will update you on Sept as well)

Adding more Ladies to the thread... :wave: Along with the ones I just mentioned from Sept, we are warmly welcoming CANDKAIN, CLOVERMOUSE, EMARA, PEACH, ANGEL4EVA, GK1701, MAUDINE, CANADIANMOMMa, GINIUS, BABYDOODLES, NICOLOLOLO, TWPNSFS10, BELLS N BUMP, SPRINGH, MISSMADDIESUE, BELLS81, TBWELLS2, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, KSTONE, ARLOSMAM, KOZMIKITTEN, DIZZY65, FERTILESOUL, CHIPPYM2B, MRSLOTUS, ALIBIZ, XSARBEARX, AND SNOWFLAKES!!! I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:

MACKMOMMA, thank you, I have learned since my MC, that its not only helpful to you ladies, but to me to be and show the support and kindness that I feel for each of us! GL! FXD

SDEITRICK :hugs:

DUCKY, I think that you should leave the OV day, you overrode the system and that's what it gave. Unless you take the override off and see what it says. OV can be tricky, have you been BDs??? FXD!

ASTELLAR, I think that the trigger gives of the wrong result so the 2nd is probably the best date to keep....

IWANNA, YAY for OV!! Hope your work has paid off FXD! :dust:

MIZZTINA, so sorry that af has set in. I want you to know that I will be here when you return, whether I am still TTC or with child, and I expect to hear from you so I can check on you through your journey, even if you come back already with child!!! :hugs:

BUG, it is very normal, it likely means that you OVd already so I hope you have been getting your BD on! As well, IWANNA is right, if you read the box, it is best after midday, to test with OPKs, they detect a different hormone that the PG tests, which you use the first AM pee for. GL FXD! :dust:

HOPING4GIRL, wait, give the DPO some time, I think 2 days and we will see some strong PINK lines! FXD! :dust:

JODIBAY and ALSPALS 13, when are you testing, I will add you asap!

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

*First Page Updated*


----------



## Stacey333

Coming over from the Sept thread, can you please add me to Oct 23rd testing date. Thank you. Good luck to everyone this month, lets get lots of blinking BFPs on the first page!!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Ooooo girls.... I don't know if I can hold out until the 1st!!! I'm having some serious symptoms today... TMI, but I swear I feel like my uterus is swollen. :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome here STACEY, so sorry that you couldn't remain in Sept, but happy you're looking forward!! You have been added! :dust:

MACK, hold on, hold on just a couple more days so the lines are super pink!


----------



## atloehle

Put me down to test Oct 2nd!


----------



## MrsMM24

atloehle said:


> Put me down to test Oct 2nd!


Good Luck Hun! You have been added! :dust:


----------



## alspals13

I would love to be added as well. Testing Oct. 22 or 23. Very hopefuly for this month and excited to get the ball rolling!! Started temp'ing too and it's keeping me busy every day which I love :) GL to everyone!!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Can you put me down for the 6th please.
:dust: :dust: to all!!


----------



## MrsMM24

alspals13 said:


> I would love to be added as well. Testing Oct. 22 or 23. Very hopefuly for this month and excited to get the ball rolling!! Started temp'ing too and it's keeping me busy every day which I love :) GL to everyone!!

Got your date added now! GL FXD! :dust:

You too have been added MRS MC!!! :dust:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya Can I join? I' going to try not to test until 15th october (if AF stays away) I had an early loss last month so hoping this is my month for a sticky BFP!!


----------



## mummy.love

hello! i think i'll start testing from 1st october, i'm now 9dpo....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dazed125

Wow! Its getting really busy in here!!!! 

After a couple of days sulking because of my :witch: i'm back and its making me sooooooo excited for the beginning of October to see the tests start and the :bfp:s come rolling in!!!!!!

Thanks MrsM for all the positivity and keeping all my crossables crossed for your test day, still keeping an eye on you in the Sept thread!!!!

Good luck ladies
xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Check yourselves out on the first page ladies, you have been added CAZI and MUMMY LOVE!!! GL FXD! :dust:

DAZED, I am soooo happy that looking here has helped to lift your spirits, Oct is shaping up to be a good bfp month!!! FXD for you! You are more than welcome for any and all PMA that I dish out Hun!

LADIES, things are really picking up in here, 1st of OCT has sooo many potential bump buddies! I am looking forward to seeing some beautiful line pics and connections being made!


----------



## jelly tots

OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!

came home to find my ic's arrived and been feeling weird so thought would do use one to get my mad poas moment out of the way and look what i got.......
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).JPG
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Dazed125

Huge congrats Jelly Tots!!! xx


----------



## jahlucian

Hi everyone!

Can I join for a bit of mutual moral support?

Congrats to you Jelly Tots!!!

I'm on CD25 and 9DPO I'm going to TRY and wait until 1st Oct but will prob sneak one in before then!

Thank you for the invite MrsMM24


----------



## MrsMM24

JELLY TOTS!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: Our first bfp!!! Let's get this ball rolling ladies, a good week ahead of us!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!!1

JAHLUCIAN, no prob! I know how much support means to ladies at this time no matter the situation.... You have just been added!


----------



## xSarbearx

Congrats jelly tots! :dance:


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations sweetie! :) xx


----------



## jelly tots

thankyou everyone!

i have my fingers crossed for you all, lots and lots of :dust:!!!!! xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow I go away for a couple of days and I have to read pages to catch up!! Welcome to all the newbies :wave: Sending lots of lots of baby :dust: :dust: to you all :)

Jelly tots-massive congratulations hunni on your :bfp:

Afm - I think I'm around 3-4dpo I've not had any symptoms so far, but obviously it is still early days!! I'm still hoping for an October :bfp: and a lovely June baby fx :)


----------



## MrsKirkland

I am not an October tester but I am close! AF is scheduled to arrive 9/29


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, we can add you to Oct 1st and on the Sept thread.... GL FXD! :dust:
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...rs-26-bfps-2-angels-139-testers-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!


----------



## Abii

hey there:]
i was refferred by owner of thread C:
my name is Abii.
how is everyone doing today?
IM HOPEING FOR MY BFP ON OCT,9TH!:D
anyone else?
lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## MrsMM24

Abii said:


> hey there:]
> i was refferred by owner of thread C:
> my name is Abii.
> how is everyone doing today?
> IM HOPEING FOR MY BFP ON OCT,9TH!:D
> anyone else?
> lots of baby dust to all.

Welcome Hun!!! I am putting you on our 1st page!!! GL FXD! :dust:

You will find plenty of potential bump buddie here!!!


----------



## Abii

Awhh thank you for inviting me to join:]
and okay C:


----------



## NewlyMrs

Am I too late to join?....Hope not, you guys are fantastic. AF due 6th Oct and I am approx 4dpo. This is my 1st month so I am not sure when I am meant to test... 

Fxd :)


----------



## Donnaduggy

Could you put me down for the 2nd too please, baby dust to everyone!


----------



## MrsMM24

Never too late NEWLYMRS! Congrats on your marriage!! We are happy to share in your soon to be bfp!!! GL FXD! :dust:

I think that if AF is due on the 6th that should be test day! Or a day later!

DONNADUGGY, the 2nd it is!
:dust:

*First Page Updated*


----------



## Abii

i believe its 13 days after dpo is when your suppose to test:]


----------



## NewlyMrs

Aww thank you!! The 6th it is...or maybe the 3rd/4th if patience deserts me haha!!

GL everyone xx


----------



## Abii

NewlyMrs said:


> Aww thank you!! The 6th it is...or maybe the 3rd/4th if patience deserts me haha!!
> 
> GL everyone xx

hehe i know how you feel. The wait is the worst lol.


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Jelly Tots :hugs2: what a wonderful surprise and great news for you :)

:wave: to the newcomers to October thread :dance:


----------



## Razyfozy84

Congrats jellytots thats super news, lets hope this is the start of many many more :bfp: for October. Good luck ladies lots a :dust:

xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

NewlyMrs said:


> Aww thank you!! The 6th it is...or maybe the 3rd/4th if patience deserts me haha!!
> 
> GL everyone xx

Hey hun I'm about the same dpo as you I think, so we'll be testing around the same date if my af doesn't show. Lots of baby :dust: to you xx


----------



## MackMomma8

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: jelly tots :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

:happydance: congrats sweetie! Happy and healthy 9 mos!!!!


----------



## Ziya

Hello all! I'm new to these forums but I've been creeping around for a couple of weeks ;)

I'm due to ovulate this week and will be looking for a BFP on 10/11 can I join you ladies?

Thanks! Sticky Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome ziya!


----------



## arlosmama

Mark me down for a BFP MrsMM24...I broke down and tested early...will keep testing and let you know if there is a change...dust to everyone on the list...lots of sticky wonderful dust!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Can i please join? 3rd cycle after MC, testing on the 23rd (1 day after AF is due, that's if she doesn't make an appearance) trying OPKS this cycle....Good luck ladies :)

:dust:


----------



## bec081

OMG WOW!!! Congrats Jellytots and arlosmama, is that 2 from 2??!!! :happydance: Here's hoping this is a really lucky thread!


----------



## Gitlost80

bec081 said:


> OMG WOW!!! Congrats Jellytots and arlosmama, is that 2 from 2??!!! :happydance: Here's hoping this is a really lucky thread!

I feel like this is Gonna be a Lucky One!:hugs:
Also,Can my date be changed to Oct 17, I was 3 days late and was a little too soon on my estimated date! Just impatient I guess :)


----------



## atloehle

Awesome Jellytots! My AF is due on the 2nd too, but today a BFN :( Time will tell...


----------



## Angel baby

It's great to see a BFP already! Contests jellytots. On a side note, glad I checked what I wrote because my phone autocorrected it to jellytits! Lol


----------



## Angel baby

See I just read contest! Lol! Congrats!


----------



## bec081

atloehle said:


> Awesome Jellytots! My AF is due on the 2nd too, but today a BFN :( Time will tell...

Hi atloehle,
I am due for AF around then too (from 2nd to the 5th ish, but I'm too impatient!!:haha:) I'm trying to hold out longer before i test, but it is hard with :bfp: 's popping up all over the place!!!


----------



## Bug222

Woohoo Arlosmama!!!!:happydance:


----------



## jodibay

Hey girls! I'll be testing on Oct 3. *fingers crossed* I've got a good, good feeling this month! :dance:


----------



## alspals13

Cherrylicious said:


> Can i please join? 3rd cycle after MC, testing on the 23rd (1 day after AF is due, that's if she doesn't make an appearance) trying OPKS this cycle....Good luck ladies :)
> 
> :dust:

Cherry...we are on an identical cycle!!! I am also on TTC 3 since my miscarriage as well!! Hopefully we will both get our BFP's this month :) I am using opk's too and temp'ing for the first time!!


----------



## arlosmama

Thanks all...I do feel like this is a lucky month...I will be checking this thread like it's my job! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

You are right MrsMM24 :) I know I need to wait, I did however get a bfn this morning so I am pretty sure I'm out. BUT I am taking b6 this month and should have gotten AF today, and so far nothing but hurty bbs and nausea and hunger. and thats normal for me. If nothing happens I will test on the first tho!! :) if not I will just move down till the end of the month :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

bec081 said:


> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Anyone here not experiencing any tww symptoms at all and usually do? I'm just wondering how concerned I should be...
> 
> I got nothing, nothing at all!!!! Kind of disappointing really, oh well, I'll keep waiting:coffee:Click to expand...

Same here.. thanks for the reply! Hope it ends in a :bfp: for both of us!!


----------



## xSarbearx

I'm so impatient, I want to take a test so bad. I know it's way too soon :sad1:

Lot's of :dust: all around!


----------



## Dazed125

Congrats Arlosmama

2 BFP's and we haven't even hit October yet. What a great month this is going to be!!!

Good luck all
xx


----------



## Babbabe

:happydance:YAY I just got my BFP
 



Attached Files:







DSC01431.JPG
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Dazed125

Babbabe said:


> :happydance:YAY I just got my BFP

Huge Congrats!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bec081

Wow this really is a lucky thread!!!! Congratulations Babbabe :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ziya

I'm loving all these BFPs I'm seeing! 
Congrats ladies!


----------



## jelly tots

woohoo! congrats arlosmama and babbabe!!!

its going to be a very lucky month indeed, i can just feel it in the air :D fingers crossed girlies!!! xx


----------



## bubumaci

It is kinda cool checking out what's happened overnight (US is active while I sleep) :) ... two more :bfp:

:hugs: all around :dance::dust: Congratulations arlosmama and babbabe!!


----------



## jahlucian

I got my BFP this morning after thinking my body was ploaying horrible games with me yesterday!!! :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations jahlucian!!! :hugs2:


----------



## Kantele

Woah, so much has happened in like... A DAY!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!! :flower: :happydance:


----------



## jelly tots

wow congratulations jahlucian!!!!!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

just wanted to wish everyone testing in october goodluck, baby dust to you all x


----------



## bec081

I got caught up in the :bfp: fever and tested way early. :haha: Negative :dohh:.... just checking, I guess I'll wait till closer to when AF is due now. If I can!! :winkwink:
Congrats on your BFP jahlucian!


----------



## madkitty

1DPO for me today - AF due 10th oct so please add me too x


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations arlosmama babbabe and jahlucian!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on all the new :bfp:'s :D Can't wait until it's my turn to test, only 8 days to go!!! lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz on all the BFPs, 4 dpo for me still 10 days to go.


----------



## xSarbearx

Congrats Girls :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: babe

I will have to read some of this thread soon :thumbup:

My testing date is 6th October! eeeeek day before my sis wedding that Im travelling too in Scotland. Shall take a whole day to get there! :wacko: I better not be bleeding when Im wearing a lovely dress!!!

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW!!! It isn't even October yet and we are like aBFP party in here!!! THIS month will be the best and luckiest yet!!!

New additions to the thread... :wave: warmly welcoming ZIYA, CHERRYLICIOUS, JODIBAY, MADDKITTY, AND WANTINGAGIRL!!! I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:

:Happydance: CONGRATS :bfp; ARLOSMAMA, BABBABE and JAHLUCIAN!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

Moved your date GITLOST. GL FXD! :dust:

HOPING4GIRL, Those are some good signs, I think that you should wait a few more days as it takes some people a few extra days to see their bfp! GL FXD :dust:

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## IwannaBFP

Holy WOW last time I was on was yesterday and I had to catch up like crazy!!!! CONGRATS on the :bfp:s And :hi: to all the new ladies!!!! What an awesome group we have here. :dance:


----------



## CloverMouse

Congrats ladies! Here's hoping this is a lucky thread!!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Can I be added? October 3rd :)


----------



## RoxieLovla

Hey everyone :) I'm 8dpo and hoping for a positive on 3rd Oct :D Bring on a FAB bfp October for us all! Congrats to all bfp's already. xxxx


----------



## Sunshyne

HI all AF got me for Sept so we are trying for Oct if all is well ill test Oct 13th


----------



## shiara

wow...so lucky month october must be! :happydance:
congratss to all the BFP's .... H&H nine months:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: NICOLEOLEOLE, ROXIELOVLA, and SUNSHYNE!!! Hoping that you join in on the lucky bfps this month!!! GL FXD!! :dust: You have been added!


----------



## Razyfozy84

Wow this is amazing,, congrats to everyone with:bfp: :happydance: im so excited for you all!! October is clearly gonna b a lucky month!! Im supposed t test the 6th but mite av t do it a bit early on 3rd as thats my birthday  good luck girlies xxx heres to many many more :bfp: xxx


----------



## hoping4girl

congrats bfp's! I'm so freakin emotional I wanna cry for all of you, hopefully that means something good for me! this is such a happy thread I love coming here :) hoping to be able to test this weekend!


----------



## alspals13

I feel even more positive and lucky being on this thread!!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Please put me down for testing on Oct 23rd... Thanks!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello ladies :wave: 

Mind if I join? Been trying to conceive for 4 months now...I know, not really a long time so stop crying :haha: ...but it's still harder than I thought. I'm on CD5 and ready for AF to make her exit :wohoo: Can't wait to try all my new tools this cycle: preseed, more opks, grapefruit juice, and I've started temping. I debating if I want to use softcups or not. I'll admit, I'm just a little afraid of them. Don't judge me :blush: We are going to get that bfp! All of us!! What new things are you ladies going to try this cycle? I hate seeing those bfn's so I plan to test on 10/20 as I usually have a 28 day cycle. However, my last cycle was 35 days long which is common as a once a year event for me. Before my 35 day (once a year) cycle was a blessing....in the TTCing phase it's a curse. Thought I had a bfp! :sad2: but now I'm excited to try again this cycle!! YAY!


----------



## collie_crazy

Hello :wave: Can I join too? I'm only 1dpo and already want to POAS :haha: I think I am addicted! I will start testing on the 6th October (if I dont start before then!)


----------



## MrsMM24

EAANDBE_TCC, so sorry to see you over here from Sept, but you KNOW you are more than welcome, besides, Oct WILL be your bfp month so of course you are welcome!!! GL :dust:

BEAUTY2, glad you found your way over!!! GL FXD! :dust: Things are already looking good in this thread!!! 

COLLIE_CRAZY, well of course you can join us in here!! You have been added! :dust:


----------



## rachel1906

Hi Can I join please? I'm due to AF on the 4th xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Consider yourself joined RACHEL!!! :dust:


----------



## AStellarmom

Anyone else feel like they are going crazy? I am 10dpiui/9dpo and I think I am going to lose my mind! Of course, I already started POAS which I wish I wouldn't have because every BFN is just a dagger....Official testing date is supposed to be Oct 2. I think seeing that BFN makes you feel like you are out already. Hoping its still super early! Congrats to all the BFP's! I think this is the most I have seen at once since I have joined!


----------



## MrsMM24

ASTELL... I am going crazy, but not because I POAS, I know better these days than to put myself through that. I am going crazy because I think that I am out....Jeez.... I already added my name to Oct.... I was going to keep moderating anyway if I got my bfp because I LOOOVE seeing everyone else's excitement. I am just wondering if I could possibly be with no symptoms at all!!!!!??? :wacko: testing tomorrow though.


----------



## Ziya

I'm worried I'm out too. I'm due to O tomorrow and I have NO cm at all (I have been dehydrated lately though) and I was worried I had been early last week but never had a positive OPK. I planned on DTD tonight and tomorrow then testing at 10dpo till af shows or BFP! (wanted to start testing early because we are going out of town at 14 dpo) Still no LH surge though :(
I need to keep positive thoughts and baby dust around me though :)


----------



## duckytwins

mrsmm, i have no symptoms either... maybe it's better to think we don't than to imagine we do?? 

crossables crossed!


----------



## dawnky1983

Hello everybody! I was lurking around the September testing thread and decidid to join you ladies over here if that's ok? This is my first month ttc only came off bcp beginning of august and had first af 31st august. Charting with ff using opks and temping but quite frankly my chart makes no sense to me...! Apparently I'm 9dpo so will be testing 2nd October and seeing what happens if no sign of AF. Baby dust to all and fx'd for a continuing lucky thread!xxx


----------



## bubumaci

@ MrsMM24 ... no symptoms could be good symptoms :hugs2:


----------



## DBZ34

I agree, no symptoms could be a good thing. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, MrsMM and Ducky! :)


----------



## atloehle

bec081 said:


> atloehle said:
> 
> 
> Awesome Jellytots! My AF is due on the 2nd too, but today a BFN :( Time will tell...
> 
> Hi atloehle,
> I am due for AF around then too (from 2nd to the 5th ish, but I'm too impatient!!:haha:) I'm trying to hold out longer before i test, but it is hard with :bfp: 's popping up all over the place!!!Click to expand...

OMG I know right, there was someone who got a BFP who was due for AF the same day and all I could think was, why did they get a BFP already, why isnt mine positive. Just glad I found this board for the support, it makes me feel much better.


----------



## bdawn8403

Can you add me to October 8th please?

I like that we aren't even in October and getting BFPs!! So awesome!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you put my on 21st please :)


----------



## twpnsfs10

COngratulations to our BFPs so far!!! Send the luck ladies!


----------



## bec081

atloehle said:


> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atloehle said:
> 
> 
> Awesome Jellytots! My AF is due on the 2nd too, but today a BFN :( Time will tell...
> 
> Hi atloehle,
> I am due for AF around then too (from 2nd to the 5th ish, but I'm too impatient!!:haha:) I'm trying to hold out longer before i test, but it is hard with :bfp: 's popping up all over the place!!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I know right, there was someone who got a BFP who was due for AF the same day and all I could think was, why did they get a BFP already, why isnt mine positive. Just glad I found this board for the support, it makes me feel much better.Click to expand...

Yeah, this website is GREAT! If it makes you feel any better, the urge to POAS got me and mine came up negative too!!:haha: Still hoping...


----------



## kstone

Lucky post for sure!!! I got my BFP at 10DPO!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## twpnsfs10

Congratulations!


----------



## A_Enci

Hello to everyone. Is there room for just one more? I have been TTC for 10 months and really hope and pray that this is my month and everyone else. AF is due Oct. 4th.

I also have a question. I use the OPK's and it always seems like I have really good EWCM a couple of days before I get a positive on the ovulation test. By the time I get a positive ovulation my CM is drying up. Why is this? Please help.


----------



## Gitlost80

kstone said:


> Lucky post for sure!!! I got my BFP at 10DPO!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!

Awwww.Congrats MaMa!


----------



## Dazed125

kstone said:


> Lucky post for sure!!! I got my BFP at 10DPO!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!

Congrats!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## laylasmummy

Can you add me in, im due to test 5th oct, if i last that long. had nausea for few mornings and light headedness throughout the day but other than that im not feeling majorly confident this month as I didnt catch mt LH surge so was a guess at ov by the other signs.congrats to those with BFP already!!! and fx to those still to test! x x


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations kstone!! :hugs2::dust:


----------



## GD29

Please add me if you find me! October the 8th, day after my B-day too! :happydance:


----------



## shanliz

Hi Ladies
Congrads to all the BFP so far fingercrossed for all the rest of us
Been having bad waves of nausea and very tired had a 3hr nap today and headaches any one else having symptoms ??


----------



## shanliz

Oh I'll be testing on the 8th if I can stop myself from doing it earlier


----------



## LalaR

Testing on 3rd I think. Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## Kantele

kstone said:


> Lucky post for sure!!! I got my BFP at 10DPO!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, I wasn't going to test again this morning because it is driving me crazy, but I couldn't resist. I am due to test "officially" Oct 2, but guess what?! I think I got the start of my :bfp: this morning! I had a very faint pink line. I thought I was hallucinating because I have not got anything all week. I see why they tell you to wait because I am now really going nuts wishing it was a few days later so I can see if it gets darker. Really hoping this is it!


----------



## bubumaci

Aw... GL AStellarmom :hugs:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations kstone!!!!


----------



## alspals13

Congrats!!! Such amazing news :)

I am starting preseed this month. Any tips or good stories??


----------



## AliBiz

Congratulations all you ladies who have BFP already! This is so exciting. I've had a BBt temp jump today on 8dpo, after 2 days of a drop....also feeling so queasy all day today...trying not to get my hopes up but I'm feeling very positive :)


----------



## 2ndat40

I will be testing on the 3rd! (and 4th and 5th and 6th...LOL)

Good luck and baby dust everyone!!!


----------



## lola24

Can you put me down for 20th oct if af hasnt arrived by then. Good luck everyone.


----------



## hoping4girl

I want everyone to know (cuz I'm so proud of myself) That I did not POAS this morning!! for no other reason than I'm out of sticks. BUT STILL! I didn't buy one at the store yesterday so yippee me! :wohoo: now...I just have to stay away from the pharmacy today.....bahahahahaha!!! :haha:


----------



## Beauty2

Great job, hoping4girl!!! That is definitely an accomplishment!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## hwimmer

I will be testing Oct 1st! (if I can actually hold out til Saturday!!!)


----------



## we_r_hopeful

hey everyone!! This will be my FIRST time testing!! Super anxious but def hopeful!! Ill be rooting for everyone along their journey and hope October is the month for all of us!!! Jot me down for October 8th!! I think thats when i can officially test if the <witch> hasnt arrived by then lol!


----------



## bubumaci

hoping4girl - definitely very proud of you :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## River54

Can you put me down for 24th to test?


----------



## Bells n Bump

All these Bfp's are very promising, congratulations ladies!!

I cant believe I have almost a week before testing, aaahhhh!!

Good luck to everyone testing soon!! Xxx


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP!! :) Wishing all of you tons of luck! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

September thread is winding down... We have 2 days of testing left over there and we have already (slightly) beat the 20% achieved in August. Looking at the start of Oct.... it looks like we will greatly surpass Sept!! (A few of you early testers got us started here in Oct! :haha: )

New additions to the thread... :wave: warmly welcoming DAWNY1983, BDAWN8403, BECYBOO_X, A-ENCI, LAYLASMUMMY, GD29, SHANLIZ, LALAR, 2NDAT40, HWIMMER, WE_R_HOPEFUL, AND RIVER54!!! (So sorry some of you are coming over from Sept :hugs: ) I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:

:Happydance: CONGRATS :bfp; KSTONE AND ASTELLARMOM!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

HOPING4GIRL, that was excellent self-control,I have to trick myself sometimes too, I only have 1 more test left at home and payday is next week, I'm waiting!! GL FXD :dust:

DUCKY, I think I will go with that, thinking there are none instead of imagining some... thanks.

ATOEHLE, some people test on the same day but get bfps at different times, based on their LP (luteal phase) and how long their cycle is. Although you af is due the same day, their cycle could be long/shorter than yours. Not to mention early testing, and some people test 14+ days after OV or after af is late. Head up, yours is coming! GL FXD! :dust:

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## madkitty

I swear to god Im only 2dpo but I havea strong feeling this month - its so strange, Im going to be gutted if Im not LOL


----------



## fairytoes

Hi

Could you please add me from September onto Octobers thread, hoping this is our month!!!:flower::flower:


----------



## fairytoes

Totally Loosing the plot:dohh: forgot a date! Could you please put me down for 18/10 il be testing, AF due 24/10. Thanks!!


----------



## MrsMM24

MADKITTY, I suuuure hope that your feeling is spread throughout the thread and we keep seeing this bfp trend in here!!! FXD! :dust:

FAIRYTOES, I got you added... so sorry Sept didn't work out but Oct is as nice a month to see a bfp as any! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## MammaHuff12

Could you please add me to the October thread as well for 10/8....thanks!!!

:happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

MAMMAHUFF... added!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## toffee2010

Hi girl's , i'll be testing 7th october now ... but to be fair , i probably wont be able to contain myself and end up peeing on a dozen before then lol


----------



## AmberDW

can I get added to oct 25th please


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wow, this thread is off to an awesome start!!! :D 

:dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

Woohoo!!! I'm not on all day again and yet more :bfp:'s :D This sure is turning into a lucky month. As for me, I have been quite tired and headachy the last couple of days, but apart from that nada :shrug: I think I'm 6dpo today so still early and I'm still planning on testing on the 5th if the :witch: doesn't show before then fx. Hoping the lack of symptoms isn't a bad thing, it's been so long since the last time I was pregnant (5 years) that I can't remember how I felt at the start :dohh: Ah well that's enough of my pity party :haha: Let's see some more :bfp:'s :)


----------



## jmarionsmith

put me down for 10/11, please! :dust:


----------



## NewlyMrs

Oh wow!! More :bfp:

IT so great to see, can't wait to see the list all lit up, flashing :bfp:

Hopefully its my name that flashes this month, roll on 6/10/2011!!!

:hug:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JLI

Hello! I'm Laura and I"m going to try and hold out to test on Oct 4 and I'm TTC #2 after a loss. Thanks!


----------



## New2Bumps

Well ladies! I'm due on Friday. Yesterday night had a teeny bit of light brown gunky stuff then on the night a tiny bit of bright red blood on a tissue, so this morning very faint pinky stuff when I wiped so popped a tampon in. Lunchtime there was hardly anything on it just a tiny bit of brown. Did a little self investigation :blush: and nothing at all. Nada! 

So now I'm confuzzled!!! Hoping hoping hoping that I don't come on tomorrow so that I can test. I have cramps. I have a due on tummy ache but not achy legs which I usually get, but on top of that I have cramping low down, so I'm really crossing my fingers. 

I thought I was out but now I'm not so sure! 

Sprinkle a little baby dust for me ladies please, and :dust: for all of you too :D

Congrats on the bfps :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

I love the positivity on this thread! It just keeps me coming back!! 
(Plus I had to post something to see if my signature works!) :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Yay it did!


----------



## mommy1985

Wonderful thread!!!!!!!!!!! AF is due Oct 7th probably gonna start testing on Sat thought LOL. THanks ladies


----------



## JLI

mommy1985 said:


> Wonderful thread!!!!!!!!!!! AF is due Oct 7th probably gonna start testing on Sat thought LOL. THanks ladies


We have the same cycle!! I'm 5 DPO and AF is due for me on the 7th! I hope we both get our BFP's!!!


----------



## Emmyjean

I'm new around these parts but needed some ladies to talk to about this - I haven't been trying to conceive but have been charting - my husband and I were planning to start in a year or so and I figured it couldn't hurt. Well...we had a condom malfunction RIGHT at the time I was supposed to be ovulating, and now I'm freaking myself out about it.

Problem is, I can't get ahold of my emotional state - I don't know if I want to be pregs, or if I DON'T. So it's hard for me to know whether I'm experiencing symptoms in my head or for real - I have been having trouble sleeping, had mild cramping 2-3 days ago and have felt irritable and headachy with a runny nose. But the thing that really set the alarm bells off was that all day Monday I felt like I was wetting my pants - some kind of clear, nondescript discharge that was unlike anything I've ever felt before.

I'm DYING to test, but isn't it still to early to do so? I'm 11 DPO (as far as I know). Why oh WHY do the early signs of pregnancy have to be almost EXACTLY like PMS? So confused. My head hurts. :( I'm so scared to see the results...but I don't know which result I'm scared to see...


----------



## Emmyjean

PS - I can't talk about this with anyone in my own life yet because I don't want to look like a psychopath if I'm NOT pregs. And if I WAS...I wouldn't be telling anyone until month #4 anyway, so I feel very alone. Everyone on here seems so nice...I thought it might be a good place to find some wisdom.


----------



## mommy1985

JLI said:


> mommy1985 said:
> 
> 
> Wonderful thread!!!!!!!!!!! AF is due Oct 7th probably gonna start testing on Sat though LOL. THanks ladies
> 
> 
> We have the same cycle!! I'm 5 DPO and AF is due for me on the 7th! I hope we both get our BFP's!!!Click to expand...

YAY:happydance:!!!!! me too we are really ntnp but i got positive opk on friday and we bd'd on saturday so I am more hopefully than I was last month lol. GL and FX'd


----------



## collie_crazy

Emmyjean I would say most people start to see BFPs from 10dpo onwards so if you are around 11 you could take a test and see? :hug: 

I am 2dpo and am dying to test :haha: HELP ME GIRLS!


----------



## JLI

mommy1985 said:


> JLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy1985 said:
> 
> 
> Wonderful thread!!!!!!!!!!! AF is due Oct 7th probably gonna start testing on Sat though LOL. THanks ladies
> 
> 
> We have the same cycle!! I'm 5 DPO and AF is due for me on the 7th! I hope we both get our BFP's!!!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY:happydance:!!!!! me too we are really ntnp but i got positive opk on friday and we bd'd on saturday so I am more hopefully than I was last month lol. GL and FX'dClick to expand...


I got my first positive OPK on Thursday and by Friday night it was negative again. We BD'd Wed, Thurs, Fri and Sunday. I hope we caught the egg!! When do you plan to test? I wanted to test Sund the 2nd because that's me and DH's anniversary but I would probably get a BFN and I don't want it to ruin our day. I think I'm going to hold out until the 4th.


----------



## AStellarmom

Emmyjean I am 10dpo and got my BFP this morning. It was faint, but there. Sunday is my official test date but I couldn't resist! Goodluck!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats Jelly Tots!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats! 


Babbabe said:


> :happydance:YAY I just got my BFP


----------



## Gitlost80

Emmyjean said:


> I'm new around these parts but needed some ladies to talk to about this - I haven't been trying to conceive but have been charting - my husband and I were planning to start in a year or so and I figured it couldn't hurt. Well...we had a condom malfunction RIGHT at the time I was supposed to be ovulating, and now I'm freaking myself out about it.
> 
> Problem is, I can't get ahold of my emotional state - I don't know if I want to be pregs, or if I DON'T. So it's hard for me to know whether I'm experiencing symptoms in my head or for real - I have been having trouble sleeping, had mild cramping 2-3 days ago and have felt irritable and headachy with a runny nose. But the thing that really set the alarm bells off was that all day Monday I felt like I was wetting my pants - some kind of clear, nondescript discharge that was unlike anything I've ever felt before.
> 
> I'm DYING to test, but isn't it still to early to do so? I'm 11 DPO (as far as I know). Why oh WHY do the early signs of pregnancy have to be almost EXACTLY like PMS? So confused. My head hurts. :( I'm so scared to see the results...but I don't know which result I'm scared to see...

Just go with the flow. You cant always map out every detail of your life,or its timing! I think everyone is shocked when they see a BFP,even those that are TTC. Its an emotional roller coaster either way. Maybe its not your time to be pregnant,but then again,A higher power may have a different plan for you and your Husband(or your baby to be)! Good Luck.There is no right or wrong way to feel.I suspect you must have some interest in a BFP since you are lurking on this thread Lol :)


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats! This thread is on fire with so many BFP's. I hope we have many more BFP's this week. A toast to all, babies all around.


jahlucian said:


> I got my BFP this morning after thinking my body was ploaying horrible games with me yesterday!!! :happydance:


----------



## Monie30

Can you add me please

Will be testing on 6/10 if I can hold out that long!


----------



## courtneyjoy11

Hoping the :witch: is a no show on Oct 8!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Congrats! Send some dust my way, testing on the 3rd, thats if AF doesn't catch me! I am running full speed ahead. LOL!!


kstone said:


> Lucky post for sure!!! I got my BFP at 10DPO!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Emmyjean said:


> I'm new around these parts but needed some ladies to talk to about this - I haven't been trying to conceive but have been charting - my husband and I were planning to start in a year or so and I figured it couldn't hurt. Well...we had a condom malfunction RIGHT at the time I was supposed to be ovulating, and now I'm freaking myself out about it.
> 
> Problem is, I can't get ahold of my emotional state - I don't know if I want to be pregs, or if I DON'T. So it's hard for me to know whether I'm experiencing symptoms in my head or for real - I have been having trouble sleeping, had mild cramping 2-3 days ago and have felt irritable and headachy with a runny nose. But the thing that really set the alarm bells off was that all day Monday I felt like I was wetting my pants - some kind of clear, nondescript discharge that was unlike anything I've ever felt before.
> 
> I'm DYING to test, but isn't it still to early to do so? I'm 11 DPO (as far as I know). Why oh WHY do the early signs of pregnancy have to be almost EXACTLY like PMS? So confused. My head hurts. :( I'm so scared to see the results...but I don't know which result I'm scared to see...


EmmyJean~ 
First off, welcome! 
I just wanted you to know... I was in the same boat you are, back in July when I realized I was pregnant...We ran out of condoms and on a one time thing ended up pregnant. I did NOT know if I was ready either. But turns out as soon as I saw that BFP, I was excited, scared, emotional, etc. but really DID want it! And now I'm back cuz I want that feeling back! Whatever the answer is, you will know what to do! =)


----------



## mommy2be7772

You have been officially dusted! GL.


New2Bumps said:


> Well ladies! I'm due on tomorrow. Yesterday night had a teeny bit of light brown gunky stuff then on the night a tiny bit of bright red blood on a tissue, so this morning very faint pinky stuff when I wiped so popped a tampon in. Lunchtime there was hardly anything on it just a tiny bit of brown. Did a little self investigation :blush: and nothing at all. Nada!
> 
> So now I'm confuzzled!!! Hoping hoping hoping that I don't come on tomorrow so that I can test. I have cramps. I have a due on tummy ache but not achy legs which I usually get, but on top of that I have cramping low down, so I'm really crossing my fingers.
> 
> I thought I was out but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> Sprinkle a little baby dust for me ladies please, and :dust: for all of you too :D
> 
> Congrats on the bfps :)


----------



## JLI

She's due to arrive to me on the 7th. I hope she stays away!!




courtneyjoy11 said:


> Hoping the :witch: is a no show on Oct 8!


----------



## jelly tots

wow 6 bfps already and not even the 1st oct yet :D

just thought i would stop by and sprinkle lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## JustKia

Well, cross me off the :witch: got me this evening - def not IB.
As I'll next be due 30/10-1/11 I'll see anyone else who's out this month on the Nov thread in a couple of weeks.
FX'ed that not many of you have to join me there though :dust: to you all and GL


----------



## CloverMouse

Well I might not make it till October to Test.... getting antsy!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok don't be proud of me. i had to go to the store and I bought a test. or three tests. :blush: I saw a line. but. Not going to say it was positive until it gets there w/out me having to twist it around in the light. tomorrow morning. yep. I can wait until then now that I have it out of my system for today. :dohh: *sigh* I'm naughty.


----------



## Bug222

hoping4girl said:


> Ok don't be proud of me. i had to go to the store and I bought a test. or three tests. :blush: I saw a line. but. Not going to say it was positive until it gets there w/out me having to twist it around in the light. tomorrow morning. yep. I can wait until then now that I have it out of my system for today. :dohh: *sigh* I'm naughty.

lol. put the tests down and step out of the bathroom!!!


----------



## bes_

Put me down for October 1st please! (Hopefully I can wait until then. :haha:)
Good luck to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## carlitosway

please count me in-I will be testing October 10th.


----------



## pileggigirl

Can u put me down as well, i'll b testing Oct. 5, if i can wait that long:dohh:


----------



## allybaby

hello all,

Just joined the site today but I've been creeping since monday. I'm testing on the 6th so would you mind adding me? Thanks so much. Good luck ladies.


----------



## mommy1985

JLI said:


> mommy1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy1985 said:
> 
> 
> Wonderful thread!!!!!!!!!!! AF is due Oct 7th probably gonna start testing on Sat though LOL. THanks ladies
> 
> 
> We have the same cycle!! I'm 5 DPO and AF is due for me on the 7th! I hope we both get our BFP's!!!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY:happydance:!!!!! me too we are really ntnp but i got positive opk on friday and we bd'd on saturday so I am more hopefully than I was last month lol. GL and FX'dClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I got my first positive OPK on Thursday and by Friday night it was negative again. We BD'd Wed, Thurs, Fri and Sunday. I hope we caught the egg!! When do you plan to test? I wanted to test Sund the 2nd because that's me and DH's anniversary but I would probably get a BFN and I don't want it to ruin our day. I think I'm going to hold out until the 4th.Click to expand...

To be honest I will probably give in an test on Saturday lol usually start about 7-8 dpo. I got a :bfp: in November that turned out to be a chemical but I got that at 9 dpo so I am trying to see if I can get one even earlier:happydance: What an excuse right lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

mommy1985 said:


> To be honest I will probably give in an test on Saturday lol usually start about 7-8 dpo. I got a :bfp: in November that turned out to be a chemical but I got that at 9 dpo so I am trying to see if I can get one even earlier:happydance: What an excuse right lol!!!!!!!!!

Hope you get that early BFP! I got my first squinter of a BFP at 6dpo last time! So I will probably be testing from then :blush::haha:


----------



## mommy1985

collie_crazy said:


> mommy1985 said:
> 
> 
> To be honest I will probably give in an test on Saturday lol usually start about 7-8 dpo. I got a :bfp: in November that turned out to be a chemical but I got that at 9 dpo so I am trying to see if I can get one even earlier:happydance: What an excuse right lol!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you get that early BFP! I got my first squinter of a BFP at 6dpo last time! So I will probably be testing from then :blush::haha:Click to expand...

:happydance:ewwwwwwww I am 6dpo tomorrow!!!!! What test did you use? Oh to feed this POAS addiction lol!!!!!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

It was a one step early pregnancy strip :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

Bug222 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok don't be proud of me. i had to go to the store and I bought a test. or three tests. :blush: I saw a line. but. Not going to say it was positive until it gets there w/out me having to twist it around in the light. tomorrow morning. yep. I can wait until then now that I have it out of my system for today. :dohh: *sigh* I'm naughty.
> 
> lol. put the tests down and step out of the bathroom!!!Click to expand...

Where were you 20minutes ago?? lol! I took another one :blush: it is getting darker. I dont' want to be happy yet. but, I didn't have to twist it in the light to see it! and I took a picture, which I could totally see it on....I swear! I really wanna happy dance but not yet....nope. not yet.


----------



## jmarionsmith

sounds like a positive, hoping4girl!! fx!


----------



## collie_crazy

Lets see the pic! :D


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok it looked better on my phone but here it is. I'm not going to be exited about it till I'm probably at least 8 weeks along. This will be the third month now I have "seen" lines (altho in July I really did...) which ended up being chemicals or early miscarriages. So I won't get excited till that line gets darker.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4033.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 45


----------



## hoping4girl

OMG you totally can't see it on there. :( its a sign...

Ok wait maybe I can see it a little....grr!! I'm so frustrated! someone come to my house and look at it!! lol


----------



## bdawn8403

hoping4girl said:


> OMG you totally can't see it on there. :( its a sign...
> 
> Ok wait maybe I can see it a little....grr!! I'm so frustrated! someone come to my house and look at it!! lol

Yeah I didn't see anything. Maybe its the pic?


----------



## Cherrylicious

alspals13 said:


> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> Can i please join? 3rd cycle after MC, testing on the 23rd (1 day after AF is due, that's if she doesn't make an appearance) trying OPKS this cycle....Good luck ladies :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Cherry...we are on an identical cycle!!! I am also on TTC 3 since my miscarriage as well!! Hopefully we will both get our BFP's this month :) I am using opk's too and temp'ing for the first time!!Click to expand...

Yayyy!!! We could be TTC buddies :) & Bump Buddies (that would be better) Good luck :dust:

Congrats to the :bfp: :happydance:
Sorry for those who the :witch: got :(
Good luck to those testing! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

I won't be testing in October... because I got my BFP earlier than I thought!!


----------



## jmarionsmith

congrats, hakunamatata!! what day did you test on?


----------



## hakunamatata

Yesterday, I was 10dpo, posted a pic in my TTC journal.

I'm super excited!


----------



## hoping4girl

bdawn8403 said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> OMG you totally can't see it on there. :( its a sign...
> 
> Ok wait maybe I can see it a little....grr!! I'm so frustrated! someone come to my house and look at it!! lol
> 
> Yeah I didn't see anything. Maybe its the pic?Click to expand...

It actually is from loading the pic. b/c it shows up on the camera, and on my phone. but when I upload it it disappears. And my dh saw it....but I will test tomorrow morning see if that doesn't make it show up more....darker line is better. still don't believe it. I feel if I do it will just go away. :nope:


----------



## bes_

Congrats hakunamatata! Hopefully it's a sign for me to test tomorrow with a bfp!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

congrats hakuna!


----------



## hakunamatata

hoping4girl said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> OMG you totally can't see it on there. :( its a sign...
> 
> Ok wait maybe I can see it a little....grr!! I'm so frustrated! someone come to my house and look at it!! lol
> 
> Yeah I didn't see anything. Maybe its the pic?Click to expand...
> 
> It actually is from loading the pic. b/c it shows up on the camera, and on my phone. but when I upload it it disappears. And my dh saw it....but I will test tomorrow morning see if that doesn't make it show up more....darker line is better. still don't believe it. I feel if I do it will just go away. :nope:Click to expand...

It's hard to get good pics of those things. I know I'll feel better too when the line is darker.

Congrats to you too hon!!


----------



## allybaby

I can't tell if I have pregnancy signs or i'm just constipated. I hate the 2ww lol


----------



## Ttc29yrl8r

October 1 testing for me. Please add me. Thanks. Good luck ladies and congrats to those that have your bfp already!


----------



## bobrittany

Hi! Can I join you ladies? You can put me down for Oct 7th. :)


----------



## bdawn8403

hoping4girl said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> OMG you totally can't see it on there. :( its a sign...
> 
> Ok wait maybe I can see it a little....grr!! I'm so frustrated! someone come to my house and look at it!! lol
> 
> Yeah I didn't see anything. Maybe its the pic?Click to expand...
> 
> It actually is from loading the pic. b/c it shows up on the camera, and on my phone. but when I upload it it disappears. And my dh saw it....but I will test tomorrow morning see if that doesn't make it show up more....darker line is better. still don't believe it. I feel if I do it will just go away. :nope:Click to expand...

Hopefully this one will be much darker! :flower:


----------



## dinidani

hello ladies can i join 5th of october for me xx


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations Hakuna!! :hugs2:

Hoping4girl - even though I am convinced that my eyes play tricks on me, I'm pretty sure I can see the shadow of a second line there ... but when you get up this morning, you will have a nice darker line, I am sure :hugs:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations hakuna!! :wohoo:


----------



## AliBiz

Congratulations Hakuna!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Ooooo another :bfp:, must be something in the water this month!! :) Congratulations HM :happydance:


----------



## Xanth

I've graduated from the August thread, then September and now onto October :haha:

It would be very nice to have a BFP this month :thumbup:

Good luck everyone :dust:

I will be testing on 25th October :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

Can you change by test date to the 10th? I O'd later than I thought, but our timing still looks good.


----------



## doopersgurl

good luck ladies :)


----------



## helen0381

Hi everyone!

I will be testing Sat 8th October!! (If I hold out that long!) thats when AF is due! 

Good luck peeps!!


----------



## hwimmer

Woohoo! Starting the month off right! Oct 1st looks pretty amazing so far!! :cloud9: 

I've got 2 more days until I test :happydance:


----------



## lily24

Hey! Can i get my name on the list please?
Testing 10th October 

:flower:


----------



## hoping4girl

bubumaci said:


> Congratulations Hakuna!! :hugs2:
> 
> Hoping4girl - even though I am convinced that my eyes play tricks on me, I'm pretty sure I can see the shadow of a second line there ... but when you get up this morning, you will have a nice darker line, I am sure :hugs:

yeah...it wasn't darker. :cry: so I will wait out the day (hopefully, but probably not) and test again in the morning. I am trying to convince myself to wait out the weekend, which will be a little easier once we get on the road (road trip!) but for now I just want to go buy a hundred tests and pee on them consecutively till I see what I want. I think I might be a little bit of a control freak :dohh: I just want this one to stick so badly!! my bbs say it is, but my brain tells me to not get attached. :nope:


----------



## LalaR

Good luck hoping4girl. Fx and baby dust for you. x


----------



## bubumaci

hoping4girl said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Hakuna!! :hugs2:
> 
> Hoping4girl - even though I am convinced that my eyes play tricks on me, I'm pretty sure I can see the shadow of a second line there ... but when you get up this morning, you will have a nice darker line, I am sure :hugs:
> 
> yeah...it wasn't darker. :cry: so I will wait out the day (hopefully, but probably not) and test again in the morning. I am trying to convince myself to wait out the weekend, which will be a little easier once we get on the road (road trip!) but for now I just want to go buy a hundred tests and pee on them consecutively till I see what I want. I think I might be a little bit of a control freak :dohh: I just want this one to stick so badly!! my bbs say it is, but my brain tells me to not get attached. :nope:Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it ... the line was faint (and there again today?? :)) - it is not unusual to not get a fully dark line just two weeks after OV ... maybe you had later implantation and so there is not that much HCG showing in your urine :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys!

Good luck to all of you this month.

:dust:


----------



## Emmyjean

So I did take a test this morning...it was negatory. I don't know if I'm relieved or disappointed...a strange mix of both. But I feel like I still can't relax/mourn (whichever it is that I'm doing) because I'm not due to have AF until the 1st...everyone says false negatives are common before then. But close enough, I feel, to be reasonably secure. Uh...right?? Ugh...I don't think I've ever felt this confused.

But it's helped coming on here...you ladies are great! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning (from the U.S. anyway) Ladies!!!

PLENTY of New additions to the thread... :wave: warmly welcoming TOFFEE2010, AMBERDW, JAMRIONSMITH, JLI (sorry for your loss :hugs: ), MOMMY1985, EMMYJEAN, MONIE40, COURTNEYJOY11, BES_, CARLITOSWAY, PILEGGIGIRL, ALLYBABY, TTC29YRL8R, BOBRITTANY, DINIDANI, XANTH, HELEN0381, and LILY24!!! (So sorry some of you are coming over from Sept :hugs: ) I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:

:happydance: CONGRATS :bfp: HAKUNAMATATA!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

NEW2BUMPS, maybe that it is IB... yay, FXD! GL

:hugs: soooo sorry JUSTKIA, that AF crept into the party. I will be setting up November this evening, see you over there!!! :hugs: Sure to be your cycle!

HOPING4GIRL, losing that control I see.... :haha: happens to the best of us. I hope that this weekend brings you stronger lines!! GL FXD :dust:

Hi and welcome :wave: EMMYJEAN, good luck in your decisions.

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, second day in a row of :bfp: so I think I am maybe starting to believe it now! I called my RE to report it...just waiting on a call back to schedule my beta. I think that until I have that beta, I am just in denial! Crazy that even after getting that positive that we still drive ourselves nuts trying to come up with reasons why it isn't right or true!


----------



## hoping4girl

bahaha!!! I have finally come to terms with the fact that I am a control freak, and I am hoping to make the lines show up better on the test but they wont. I went to the store and didn't buy a test so yippee me! (I used all the ones I bought yesterday already) :blush: seriously I should be tied up. :haha: BUT today I am using some music therapy to get me thru the morning hoping that helps :winkwink: gonna choke down some breakfast! lol


----------



## AStellarmom

Grrr...RE won't draw a beta until Monday because they said it was too early. Official testing was sunday, but I guess they will not draw until after that. Going to be a looonnnggg weekend!


----------



## almosthere

Hey, new here for October-Have a REALLY good feeling about this month ladies! I will be testing Oct. 12th, although I am known to POAS sooner than I should! Thanks for adding me =)

I know my ticker says 12 days, but I am waiting an extra two to see if period arrives or not, do not want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Jimmysrabbit

Hello all - Well, first things first...Huge congratulations to all those ladies with BFPs :happydance: 

I'm new to BnB (but not to TTC). Could I join you please. I will be testing on the 4th if AF stays away until then.

BTW this thread is fab...full of positivity :thumbup: well done to MRSMM24 for setting it up and keeping it all updated :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: you are more than welcome to join this October bfp party ladies!! GL FXD! and :dust: to you ALMOSTHERE, and JIMMYSRABBIT! You have been added!


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations, Astellarmom!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!! :bfp: (the flashy is very important :winkwink: ) 

Hoping4girl - great job on not buying tests at the store. :thumbup: and I hope breakfast and music keeps you occupied. If only for a little while....

Welcome to you new ladies, Almosthere and Jimmysrabbit! MrsMM24 is great and I've only known her for a little while but her heart definitely shines through! Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## New2Bumps

New2Bumps said:


> Well ladies! I'm due on Friday. Yesterday night had a teeny bit of light brown gunky stuff then on the night a tiny bit of bright red blood on a tissue, so this morning very faint pinky stuff when I wiped so popped a tampon in. Lunchtime there was hardly anything on it just a tiny bit of brown. Did a little self investigation :blush: and nothing at all. Nada!
> 
> So now I'm confuzzled!!! Hoping hoping hoping that I don't come on tomorrow so that I can test. I have cramps. I have a due on tummy ache but not achy legs which I usually get, but on top of that I have cramping low down, so I'm really crossing my fingers.
> 
> I thought I was out but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> Sprinkle a little baby dust for me ladies please, and :dust: for all of you too :D
> 
> Congrats on the bfps :)

Welllllllllll still no :witch:. Have been feeling dizzy all day which is not like me and I want to drink milk all the time which usually I hate. Argh! I bet I'm imagining it all! My stomach is so swollen too! I hate that most of the early pregnancy symptoms are the same as the due on period symptoms! 

I guess we will see tomorrow! If still no :witch: then will test on Saturday :)

How are you all getting on!?


----------



## julybabe84

Hi can I join I will be testing around 10th if I hold out that long. I am totally amazed at the amount of people on your thread for testing this month.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: JULYBABE84!!! Good Luck!! I have such a great feeling for this Oct thread!

It is amazing, it started very small in Aug, grew to double in Sept and now... Oct is booming, not to mention the bfps!!! I think that when you can have a group of ladies going through the same things during a time like the 2WW (3WW for some), it helps alot, and to have the assistance of so many to hold off on the early testing and seeing that bfn (although 6+ ladies have started early and been please!) I wish you luck just as everyone else here, and PLENTY of :dust: to you all!

:hugs: :flower: BEAUTY, I definitely try to remain heart-filled, sympathetic, and encouraging to each lovely lady that enters the thread! :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

I caved and tested... :bfn: :cry:

The witch is due tomorrow... good thing I got a 3pk of FRERs. :winkwink:


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 - You do it well. I'm happy to be here! :) 

New2Bumps - I hope that wicked witch stays away! Lots of :dust: to you!

MackMomma8 - Sorry for the bfn! FX you'll get some nice pretty lines soon! FX and lots of :dust: !!


----------



## almosthere

Hey ladies, what does FX mean??


----------



## MackMomma8

FX= fingers crossed. :)


----------



## MissMiki

I will be testing on the 8th if AF doesn't show!


----------



## NewlyMrs

I know I am waaaaay too early but I tested and of course I got a :bfn: but I expected that and in a weird way it has tamed the need to poas so I think I can go another 2 or 3 days without giving in haha :)


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm only 7dpo and I'm soooo tempted by my tests upstairs calling me!!! :haha: Must.Be.Strong :rofl:


----------



## pinksprinkles

After 6 months of unsuccessful TTC, OH and I decided to WTT until after our wedding next June (or at least until February so I wouldn't be showing at the wedding. But it looks like I O'd waaaay early this month- so early that we weren't even using BC, so I'm back in TWW again! :happydance: 

I'm realllly hoping for my little sticky bean! After so much failed TTC, an accident would be amazingly welcome!!! :haha:

Anyway! I'm waiting until AF is due to test (if I can hold out that long!)- so please put me down for Oct. 11. Thanks!!!


----------



## Amandamb1108

October 3rd for me!


----------



## GD29

Thanks for the happy B-day! :happydance:


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies wanted to know if I could join your group I think af is due oct 9th so I'll be testing the 10th if all goes well. been ttc for over a year so crossing my fingers that I finally get my wish


----------



## reach_eden

HI! That is the coolest BFP calendar ever!!!

CAn you please add me!!! OCt 5th!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Can anyone tell me what brown stretchy cm is at 8dpo!?!


----------



## Angel baby

Sounds promising!!!


----------



## jmarionsmith

IwannaBFP said:


> Can anyone tell me what brown stretchy cm is at 8dpo!?!

It definitely could be implantation bleeding! FX!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

so should I chart it as spotting or should I just put it in my notes section


----------



## pinksprinkles

IwannaBFP said:


> so should I chart it as spotting or should I just put it in my notes section

I'd chart it as spotting.


----------



## alspals13

I'd chart it as spotting too. 

So my DH and I are trying preseed for the first time this month. I keep hearing to use less, how much do you all use? Also, when do you use it??


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok now you have a reason to be proud of me. We left on our trip and I actually unpacked my tests. I feel super free! If no af over the weekend I'm testing again on Monday! Have a good weekend gals!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

DH and I tried preseed just to check it out. :blush: I had read that most women swear by using 1g, so that's the amount I used. It worked very well for us and I applied it 15 minutes before dtd. Hope this helps.. :)

Have lots of fun, Hoping4!!!


----------



## JustKia

MrsMM24 said:


> :hugs: soooo sorry JUSTKIA, that AF crept into the party. I will be setting up November this evening, see you over there!!! :hugs: Sure to be your cycle!

Thank you hun :hugs:
I think the TWW to Ov might be worse than the TWW post Ov :haha:
I'll join y'all on the next thread but I'm hoping (in a nice way) not to see very many (any) of you on the next thread :winkwink: FX'ed, GL and lots of very sticky :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Stalking until I get my ov date, been feeling pains in my ovaries today so think it'll be soon :)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## charbaby

11th October for me :) x


----------



## CloverMouse

So I'm here to mess up the numbers :( 
I couldnt wait anymore and tested this morning BFN
No AF yet though. I may have miscalculated my O, but I don't think so. Sadlyl I don't have high hopes for a positive. The nausea must actually be a bug, I work in a school so that is very possible.
Good Luck Ladies


----------



## Angel baby

October 1st tomorrow!!!! Congrats to all BFP already!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey Ladies!!!

New additions to the thread... :wave: warmly welcoming MISSMIKI, PINKSPRINKLES, AMANDAMB1108, BUTTERWORTH, REACH_EDEN, CHARBABY, AND ANGEL BABY!!! I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:

IWANNA, maybe that it is IB... it definitely sounds like it, most IB that I have heard int he last couple of months has been on 4-6DPO or 8-10DPO so you have promising symptoms...yay, FXD! GL

HOPING4GIRL, Now that's some GREAT self Control! Soooo *proud* Enjoy your weekend and we will see you back here monday for an awesome bfp Hun!!! GL FXD :dust:

ICKLE, when you get that very lovely OV, we will be here waiting to hear and talk you through that TWW! GL :dust:

MACKMOMMA, NEWLYMRS, and CLOVERMOUSE, don't be discouraged, it is still very early and frankly, no :af:=good sign!! Oct is looking VERY good!

I will be adding a few testers from Sept when they get their BFP as they are still bfn but no :af: at month's end... November thread is set and on the first page!

I hope everyone can enjoy their weekends!!!

Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## IwannaBFP

I did throw up this morning. I have never actually had morning sickness I always got sick at night


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi MrsMM24

Could you put me down from the 9th please?? 

GL and FX to you all xx


----------



## MrsMM24

OORWEEISTYIN.... You have been added! GL FXD! :dust:

IWANNA, this sounds suuuper promising! I can't wait till you test!! FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 15DPO, Temps took a huge dive.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. I actually read alot of encouraging words from quite a few of the ladies I communicate with on BNB yesterday and it made me feel soooo much better heading into Oct. Not so discouraged as I wait on AF.

I hope that you all are geared up for a good weekend.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi! Can you put me down for the 22nd? AF showed up on my anny for sept! I saw all those :bfp:'s! I'm feeling lucky this month!!! GL to everyone!


----------



## Dazed125

Wow, im away for a couple of days and look at you all in here! Huge Congrats for all the new BFP's ladies.

MrsM - Huge Hugs, in your words its not over until the witch arrives xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Tomorrow is October! Excited to see whats to come for everyone! Wish I was testing at the beginning of the month and not the end! =) GL to everyone! 

MrsMM: Thanks for the update, been wondering how you're doing! Keep your head up! We are ALL cheering for you! =)


----------



## butterworth

not feeling to good today headach and crampy today but have been like this for a week now bbs very sore but that is normal for me around this time fx this is a good sign baby dust to all


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey RNTTC! Welcome back. :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in on you!!! :hugs: Especially during your Anny! Hope the day was still as beautiful as the 1st! I added you here and updated you on Sept! GL FXD! :dust:

Thanks DAZED! I knew someone would use my words on me sooner or later :haha:

KOZMIKKITTEN, thanks, Definitely feeling the best I have ever knowing AF is on the way. Weirdest statement I have written :haha:

BUTTERWORTH, FXD! that those are some promising signs of your early bfp!


----------



## butterworth

thanks, thats what I'm hoping but my body loves to play games with me so in 10 more days we will see


----------



## Saranna80

Hi 
Can you add me for the 4th please?
:0)


----------



## msp_teen

Hi everyone, AF is due Oct. 2nd and I've been having a lot of lower back aches and cramping, and a slight bit of fatigue. Not sure if its my cycle or a new baby in the making. Kind of anxious yet excited!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Welcome to the bfp party SARANNA and MSP_TEEN!!!! Hoping you are adding to the already lucky thread! FXD! :dust:

And those symptoms sound very promising MSP!!!


----------



## msp_teen

Thank you and I'm hoping those symptoms are the start of something!


----------



## WannaSticky1

I'm due AF 10/10, will be testing 10/11 if AF doesn't show..

Have been having yellow CM.

Last night was very crampy in left side. And having very specific cramps in right abdomen.. Like a stitch cramp.

Was nauseous all yesterday, and some this morning.. But nothing too bad. Yesterday I didn't eat much, so that is probably why.

Having to go #2, but having some trouble, and major cramps when trying. (TMI, I know.)


----------



## MrsMM24

WANNASTICKY1, :wave: welcome to the bfp party! Your symptoms sound promising... I know there were at least 3 ladies in Sept that had that #2 as a symptom. GL FXD! :dust:

You have been added!


----------



## WannaSticky1

Thank You!! :D


----------



## millianaire

Hi i will will be due af 9/10 and if it dont show ill be testing 9/11 :) excited no current symptoms but staying hopeful :)


----------



## New2Bumps

New2Bumps said:


> New2Bumps said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies! I'm due on Friday. Yesterday night had a teeny bit of light brown gunky stuff then on the night a tiny bit of bright red blood on a tissue, so this morning very faint pinky stuff when I wiped so popped a tampon in. Lunchtime there was hardly anything on it just a tiny bit of brown. Did a little self investigation :blush: and nothing at all. Nada!
> 
> So now I'm confuzzled!!! Hoping hoping hoping that I don't come on tomorrow so that I can test. I have cramps. I have a due on tummy ache but not achy legs which I usually get, but on top of that I have cramping low down, so I'm really crossing my fingers.
> 
> I thought I was out but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> Sprinkle a little baby dust for me ladies please, and :dust: for all of you too :D
> 
> Congrats on the bfps :)
> 
> Welllllllllll still no :witch:. Have been feeling dizzy all day which is not like me and I want to drink milk all the time which usually I hate. Argh! I bet I'm imagining it all! My stomach is so swollen too! I hate that most of the early pregnancy symptoms are the same as the due on period symptoms!
> 
> I guess we will see tomorrow! If still no :witch: then will test on Saturday :)Click to expand...

Well a few cramps last night and a little more brown stretchy cm this morning...

but just now a little light pink too :( Hope it's not the witch. Could this be implantation???

Just wanted to last until after my due on date for once... :( Hope this isn't me out for this month :(


----------



## Ziya

WannaSticky1 We are having the exact same issues! We are due to test around te same time too.
I thought I was out this month because I thought I missed my O but I've been having symptoms I don't usually have this far before AF. I've been puke-y feeling for the past 2 days and I'm having random cramps or I guess surges of sensation in my uterus. Cervix was nowhere to be found last night (don't know what that could mean)...sorry if tmi! 

GL and FX for everyone!!!!


----------



## Calamity77

Excellent thread! Will be testing at 12 dpo which is October 4th though AF not expected until the 8th. Would be grateful for any buddy! :D


----------



## Gem09

I'll join the october thread!

Dont know if i will have a 28 or 30 day cycle so if you put me down for the 30th oct please.

Thanks

GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST EVERYONE XXX


----------



## WannaSticky1

Ziya said:


> WannaSticky1 We are having the exact same issues! We are due to test around te same time too.
> I thought I was out this month because I thought I missed my O but I've been having symptoms I don't usually have this far before AF. I've been puke-y feeling for the past 2 days and I'm having random cramps or I guess surges of sensation in my uterus. Cervix was nowhere to be found last night (don't know what that could mean)...sorry if tmi!
> 
> GL and FX for everyone!!!!


Sending much babydust your way!!! I'm really hoping I caught the egg, as well.. And as they say.. we aren't out until the witch puts us out!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

New2Bumps said:


> New2Bumps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New2Bumps said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies! I'm due on Friday. Yesterday night had a teeny bit of light brown gunky stuff then on the night a tiny bit of bright red blood on a tissue, so this morning very faint pinky stuff when I wiped so popped a tampon in. Lunchtime there was hardly anything on it just a tiny bit of brown. Did a little self investigation :blush: and nothing at all. Nada!
> 
> So now I'm confuzzled!!! Hoping hoping hoping that I don't come on tomorrow so that I can test. I have cramps. I have a due on tummy ache but not achy legs which I usually get, but on top of that I have cramping low down, so I'm really crossing my fingers.
> 
> I thought I was out but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> Sprinkle a little baby dust for me ladies please, and :dust: for all of you too :D
> 
> Congrats on the bfps :)
> 
> Welllllllllll still no :witch:. Have been feeling dizzy all day which is not like me and I want to drink milk all the time which usually I hate. Argh! I bet I'm imagining it all! My stomach is so swollen too! I hate that most of the early pregnancy symptoms are the same as the due on period symptoms!
> 
> I guess we will see tomorrow! If still no :witch: then will test on Saturday :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well a few cramps last night and a little more brown stretchy cm this morning...
> 
> but just now a little light pink too :( Hope it's not the witch. Could this be implantation???
> 
> Just wanted to last until after my due on date for once... :( Hope this isn't me out for this month :(Click to expand...


My AF isn't the same as normal so im confused iv got the
brown/pink of cm its been the same for 3days now .. im seeing
if it changes to red or completely goes.. i always get normal
AF's aswell :shrug: all you can do is wait to see if it changes from
what it is now to blood or take tests? 

Hope things become more clear for you :hugs: GL! x


----------



## charbaby

Thanks for adding me :) x


----------



## MissMiki

MrsMM24 said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> New additions to the thread... :wave: warmly welcoming MISSMIKI, PINKSPRINKLES, AMANDAMB1108, BUTTERWORTH, REACH_EDEN, CHARBABY, AND ANGEL BABY!!! I hope that this thread proves successful and you get that June/July Summer baby!!! More potential Bump Buddies Ladies!!! FXD! :dust:
> 
> IWANNA, maybe that it is IB... it definitely sounds like it, most IB that I have heard int he last couple of months has been on 4-6DPO or 8-10DPO so you have promising symptoms...yay, FXD! GL
> 
> HOPING4GIRL, Now that's some GREAT self Control! Soooo *proud* Enjoy your weekend and we will see you back here monday for an awesome bfp Hun!!! GL FXD :dust:
> 
> ICKLE, when you get that very lovely OV, we will be here waiting to hear and talk you through that TWW! GL :dust:
> 
> MACKMOMMA, NEWLYMRS, and CLOVERMOUSE, don't be discouraged, it is still very early and frankly, no :af:=good sign!! Oct is looking VERY good!
> 
> I will be adding a few testers from Sept when they get their BFP as they are still bfn but no :af: at month's end... November thread is set and on the first page!
> 
> I hope everyone can enjoy their weekends!!!
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!!! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Happy to be here :) - I've said ill test on the 8th - however we'll see how long that lasts if AF doesn't rear her ugly head over the weekend!


----------



## WannaSticky1

I think I have a POAS addiction, ladies.. I have not tested yet.. And I'm going to try really hard to not test until 10/11, but I honestly do NOT see that happening. I know we only bd'd once this time around around O week.. but I am still feeling very... pregnant.. lol. If that makes sense. I just FEEL pregnant, this time.. and I have never felt like this before.. I hope that I do not get disappointed.

What is the earlier that you guys have tested before? And what is the earlier that it would show up? Even faintly.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Ok so I'm 6dpo and have quite a bit of cm today now granted dh and I :sex: Wednesday night but I don't think that's it cuz I didn't even have this much yesterday I've been trying not to symptom spot too much but sometimes u can't help it lol


----------



## WannaSticky1

I am feeling VERY tight in my abdomen right now!! Good sign, maybe??


----------



## debzie

Hello all I am one of the stragglers from the sept thread. The witch arrived last night.

I am sitting this cycle out as i await further testing for an abnormal pap smear but cannot help stopping in to say hello and wishing everyone best of luck and some extra special baby dust. I will still be charting and probs using opks.


----------



## savannah09

I could you add me to 12th Please.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: MILLIANAIRE, CLAMITY, GEM, and SAVANNAH!!! I hope you will find this thread not only an amusement, but a source of some great bump buddies as you GET your bfp this month!!! FXD! :dust:

NEW2BUMPS, I think that it could be IB, hang tight, and monitor it.... FXD! :dust:

You all have been added!


----------



## New2Bumps

New2Bumps said:


> New2Bumps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New2Bumps said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies! I'm due on Friday. Yesterday night had a teeny bit of light brown gunky stuff then on the night a tiny bit of bright red blood on a tissue, so this morning very faint pinky stuff when I wiped so popped a tampon in. Lunchtime there was hardly anything on it just a tiny bit of brown. Did a little self investigation :blush: and nothing at all. Nada!
> 
> So now I'm confuzzled!!! Hoping hoping hoping that I don't come on tomorrow so that I can test. I have cramps. I have a due on tummy ache but not achy legs which I usually get, but on top of that I have cramping low down, so I'm really crossing my fingers.
> 
> I thought I was out but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> Sprinkle a little baby dust for me ladies please, and :dust: for all of you too :D
> 
> Congrats on the bfps :)
> 
> Welllllllllll still no :witch:. Have been feeling dizzy all day which is not like me and I want to drink milk all the time which usually I hate. Argh! I bet I'm imagining it all! My stomach is so swollen too! I hate that most of the early pregnancy symptoms are the same as the due on period symptoms!
> 
> I guess we will see tomorrow! If still no :witch: then will test on Saturday :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well a few cramps last night and a little more brown stretchy cm this morning...
> 
> but just now a little light pink too :( Hope it's not the witch. Could this be implantation???
> 
> Just wanted to last until after my due on date for once... :( Hope this isn't me out for this month :(Click to expand...


I'm out :cry:

Damn my frikkin regular cycle. Just to get to a day where I could properly test would be nice. :(
lots of :dust: for the rest of you ladies :)


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: so sorry hun, lots of baby :dust: for next cycle xxx


----------



## 321mummy2b

Testing 9/10


----------



## RNTTC2011

Quick question.... How many cycles do I temp and get bfn's before I ask about needing progesterone? Last month my post-o temps stayed low so I was thinking with my age I might need progesterone shots. I'm 36.


----------



## pookers

Can I play? Oct 2 is when AF is due.


----------



## Mas1118

Hi there! Can you put me down for the 4th!

FXed for everyone getting:bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lysh

Hopefully this cycle will be the one for a BFP!!! Please add me for October 15 (The day before our one year wedding anniversary, so hopefully we will have good news!)

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## almosthere

lysh said:


> Hopefully this cycle will be the one for a BFP!!! Please add me for October 15 (The day before our one year wedding anniversary, so hopefully we will have good news!)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

That would be amazing news! Lot's of sticky baby dust to you!!! :flower:


----------



## arlosmama

RNTTC2011 said:


> Quick question.... How many cycles do I temp and get bfn's before I ask about needing progesterone? Last month my post-o temps stayed low so I was thinking with my age I might need progesterone shots. I'm 36.

Have you had your levels checked? Do you normally spot prior to AF? I would go get your levels checked as soon as you can. Just make sure you know where you are in your cycle so they know if the levels are correct! Good luck hun...


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck to everyone this month!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyMama13

Hey! AF is scheduled to show her ugly face next on 10/26...So can I be put down for the 27? (That is, if AF is a no show!) Thanks!


----------



## Coleey

It's finally October!!!! :happydance:
Good luck ladies! :) xx


----------



## AliBiz

I've developed a full on flu! Feel like rubbish, tested yesterday 10dpo but got a BFN, then this morning my BBT chart entered triphasic, although thats probably cos of the flu ....don't know what to be thinking now...feel like rubbish and it doesn't help that I can't sleep :(


----------



## pinksprinkles

Could you move me to 10/12. I think I was a day off on O calculation. :/ Thanks! 

:dust:

AliBiz: I hope you feel better soon! I had a flu the past couple weeks- no fun at all! I hope you're able to get plenty of rest. :hugs: I hope the tri-phase ends up being your bfp. :dust:


----------



## New2Bumps

I was due to test today but af got me - now due to test on 30th so can you pop my name down?


----------



## doopersgurl

i am testing on 30th please :)


----------



## NewlyMrs

Gitlost80 said:


> Emmyjean said:
> 
> 
> I'm new around these parts but needed some ladies to talk to about this - I haven't been trying to conceive but have been charting - my husband and I were planning to start in a year or so and I figured it couldn't hurt. Well...we had a condom malfunction RIGHT at the time I was supposed to be ovulating, and now I'm freaking myself out about it.
> 
> Problem is, I can't get ahold of my emotional state - I don't know if I want to be pregs, or if I DON'T. So it's hard for me to know whether I'm experiencing symptoms in my head or for real - I have been having trouble sleeping, had mild cramping 2-3 days ago and have felt irritable and headachy with a runny nose. But the thing that really set the alarm bells off was that all day Monday I felt like I was wetting my pants - some kind of clear, nondescript discharge that was unlike anything I've ever felt before.
> 
> I'm DYING to test, but isn't it still to early to do so? I'm 11 DPO (as far as I know). Why oh WHY do the early signs of pregnancy have to be almost EXACTLY like PMS? So confused. My head hurts. :( I'm so scared to see the results...but I don't know which result I'm scared to see...
> 
> Just go with the flow. You cant always map out every detail of your life,or its timing! I think everyone is shocked when they see a BFP,even those that are TTC. Its an emotional roller coaster either way. Maybe its not your time to be pregnant,but then again,A higher power may have a different plan for you and your Husband(or your baby to be)! Good Luck.There is no right or wrong way to feel.I suspect you must have some interest in a BFP since you are lurking on this thread Lol :)Click to expand...

I just wanted to say that was great advice, it even made me think!! :)


----------



## collie_crazy

AliBiz said:


> I've developed a full on flu! Feel like rubbish, tested yesterday 10dpo but got a BFN, then this morning my BBT chart entered triphasic, although thats probably cos of the flu ....don't know what to be thinking now...feel like rubbish and it doesn't help that I can't sleep :(

That could be promising though. A lot of women get run down and catch colds / viruses etc when they are about to get there BFP! I know I did last time I fell pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## arlosmama

collie_crazy said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> I've developed a full on flu! Feel like rubbish, tested yesterday 10dpo but got a BFN, then this morning my BBT chart entered triphasic, although thats probably cos of the flu ....don't know what to be thinking now...feel like rubbish and it doesn't help that I can't sleep :(
> 
> That could be promising though. A lot of women get run down and catch colds / viruses etc when they are about to get there BFP! I know I did last time I fell pregnant :thumbup:Click to expand...

^^^this...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill write in here as people seem to be friendly and helpful...
I made a thread and no1's got back to me :(

Im just confused as i was ment to get AF 27th.. and all i had 
when i wiped was faint pink.. so i thought AF starting used tampax
and when i went to change all there was was pink/brown like cm stuff
with little streak blood on the tip? barely anything iv had this for 5days 
now .. but i always get a normal period light then med then light again
for 5 days.. :shrug: all tests came back neg aswell so i don't know what 
this is 

Anyone know?


----------



## hwimmer

Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## baby_maybe

hwimmer said:


> Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congrats hunni :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Becyboo__x said:


> Ill write in here as people seem to be friendly and helpful...
> I made a thread and no1's got back to me :(
> 
> Im just confused as i was ment to get AF 27th.. and all i had
> when i wiped was faint pink.. so i thought AF starting used tampax
> and when i went to change all there was was pink/brown like cm stuff
> with little streak blood on the tip? barely anything iv had this for 5days
> now .. but i always get a normal period light then med then light again
> for 5 days.. :shrug: all tests came back neg aswell so i don't know what
> this is
> 
> Anyone know?


I'm not sure hun, could be IB or maybe just a strange cycle. Keep testing :thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I just thought its too late for IB? but it definatly
isn't a normal cycle iv never had this its always like
pure red flow :shrug: im sure by now a test would show
if i was thats all aswell i would be like .. 18dpo today :dohh:


----------



## Mas1118

hwimmer said:


> Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congrats!


----------



## baby_maybe

Becyboo__x said:


> I just thought its too late for IB? but it definatly
> isn't a normal cycle iv never had this its always like
> pure red flow :shrug: im sure by now a test would show
> if i was thats all aswell i would be like .. 18dpo today :dohh:

I've never gotten IB until around 6 weeks before :shrug: if you're worried then you could see if your doc would do your hcg, although over here they don't lik to really unless you've had a positive test and then bleeding. Still got my fx for you xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah it will be the same where i am too they only will do 
that if you get a positive and i haven't not even a faint 
:( all im getting is off coloured cm :shrug: theres no blood
in sight, hate this i just want normal AF or a positive :dohh:!


----------



## Bells n Bump

hwimmer said:


> Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!

This month is really looking good, I hope I add to the bfp's on the 5th, fx'd!!!

xxx


----------



## pink mum

congratulations to all bfps


----------



## Jimmysrabbit

hwimmer said:


> Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## arlosmama

baby_maybe said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Ill write in here as people seem to be friendly and helpful...
> I made a thread and no1's got back to me :(
> 
> Im just confused as i was ment to get AF 27th.. and all i had
> when i wiped was faint pink.. so i thought AF starting used tampax
> and when i went to change all there was was pink/brown like cm stuff
> with little streak blood on the tip? barely anything iv had this for 5days
> now .. but i always get a normal period light then med then light again
> for 5 days.. :shrug: all tests came back neg aswell so i don't know what
> this is
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure hun, could be IB or maybe just a strange cycle. Keep testing :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am not sure either...maybe wait two days and if no AF then test again. What kind of tests are you using? Sometimes SMU works better than FMU for some ladies...I wish I could give more info. Do you usually spot before your period?


----------



## Becyboo__x

arlosmama said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Ill write in here as people seem to be friendly and helpful...
> I made a thread and no1's got back to me :(
> 
> Im just confused as i was ment to get AF 27th.. and all i had
> when i wiped was faint pink.. so i thought AF starting used tampax
> and when i went to change all there was was pink/brown like cm stuff
> with little streak blood on the tip? barely anything iv had this for 5days
> now .. but i always get a normal period light then med then light again
> for 5 days.. :shrug: all tests came back neg aswell so i don't know what
> this is
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure hun, could be IB or maybe just a strange cycle. Keep testing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure either...maybe wait two days and if no AF then test again. What kind of tests are you using? Sometimes SMU works better than FMU for some ladies...I wish I could give more info. Do you usually spot before your period?Click to expand...


I don't think anyone knows :( iv tried looking it up on google
but not much look some people say its just old blood.. others
say it could be sign of pregnancy :shrug: :dohh: .. from the 27th
till now im getting brown dischargey stuff.. but only when i use 
a tampon .. no blood AF was due 27th till today but iv had no blood
I always get a regular flow it starts light red then itll be medium flow
then back to light again.. i never spot i don't think i ever have :shrug:

Im just confused :( i don't know what to do .. i test with FMU 
and im just using IC's now but i did use superdrug brand normal
and digi ones till 27th :shrug: i just thought a test would show pos
by now if i was or even a faint line? :shrug: i hate this its torture :(


----------



## Angel baby

hwimmer said:


> Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

I read your journal and congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arlosmama

Becyboo__x said:


> arlosmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Ill write in here as people seem to be friendly and helpful...
> I made a thread and no1's got back to me :(
> 
> Im just confused as i was ment to get AF 27th.. and all i had
> when i wiped was faint pink.. so i thought AF starting used tampax
> and when i went to change all there was was pink/brown like cm stuff
> with little streak blood on the tip? barely anything iv had this for 5days
> now .. but i always get a normal period light then med then light again
> for 5 days.. :shrug: all tests came back neg aswell so i don't know what
> this is
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure hun, could be IB or maybe just a strange cycle. Keep testing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure either...maybe wait two days and if no AF then test again. What kind of tests are you using? Sometimes SMU works better than FMU for some ladies...I wish I could give more info. Do you usually spot before your period?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone knows :( iv tried looking it up on google
> but not much look some people say its just old blood.. others
> say it could be sign of pregnancy :shrug: :dohh: .. from the 27th
> till now im getting brown dischargey stuff.. but only when i use
> a tampon .. no blood AF was due 27th till today but iv had no blood
> I always get a regular flow it starts light red then itll be medium flow
> then back to light again.. i never spot i don't think i ever have :shrug:
> 
> Im just confused :( i don't know what to do .. i test with FMU
> and im just using IC's now but i did use superdrug brand normal
> and digi ones till 27th :shrug: i just thought a test would show pos
> by now if i was or even a faint line? :shrug: i hate this its torture :(Click to expand...


I am so sorry hun...I would just wait...as long as she hasn't shown her face it is good news I would say. Please keep us posted :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks i will just wait but its coming up to my next cycle for
us to be trying :( so i think were just going to carry on as normal
but then i should definatly know anyway as i should get a normal
period on the 21st :shrug: .. if i don't then ill go see my doctor they
will have to do something i assume anyway 

Ill do my last test tomorrow maybe in the afternoon instead of morning
and see what it says ill be like 5 days late


----------



## RoxieLovla

I just got a BFP!!!!!!!! I'm guna be a Mummmmyy!!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

RoxieLovla said:


> I just got a BFP!!!!!!!! I'm guna be a Mummmmyy!!!!

Congrats!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## alspals13

RoxieLovla said:


> I just got a BFP!!!!!!!! I'm guna be a Mummmmyy!!!!

Congrats!!! H/H 9 months :)


----------



## Gitlost80

RoxieLovla said:


> I just got a BFP!!!!!!!! I'm guna be a Mummmmyy!!!!


WooHoo!!!!!Congrats,Lucky girl!


----------



## Gitlost80

hwimmer said:


> Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congrats on your 2012 summer baby!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats Roxie and hwim!!!! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Roxie :happydance:


----------



## AliBiz

collie_crazy said:


> AliBiz said:
> 
> 
> I've developed a full on flu! Feel like rubbish, tested yesterday 10dpo but got a BFN, then this morning my BBT chart entered triphasic, although thats probably cos of the flu ....don't know what to be thinking now...feel like rubbish and it doesn't help that I can't sleep :(
> 
> That could be promising though. A lot of women get run down and catch colds / viruses etc when they are about to get there BFP! I know I did last time I fell pregnant :thumbup:Click to expand...

Really??? Oh thanks for that, I was feeling really down in the dumps cos I thought everything I been feeling been the flu...OK thats cheered me up (atchoo) :)


----------



## AliBiz

hwimmer said:


> Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliBiz

RoxieLovla said:


> I just got a BFP!!!!!!!! I'm guna be a Mummmmyy!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

SO FF picked up a possible triphasic at cd 21 and 7 dpo I had a small dip. But I just spotted a tiny tiny bit of brownish red today after a BM and FF took the triphasic off. ????? Does anyone know why? I am 10 DPO now


----------



## LalaR

Think AF visiting me early this month. Some pink spotting and a bit of cramping. Booo!! Will see what happens but might need to move my test date to the end of the month for next cycle. Still hope for October!!
Good luck to the rest of you ladies. x


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Hwimmer and Roxie!!!! :happydance: Wishing you both all the best!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulations Roxie!! Wishing you a happy an healthy nine months!!

Xxx


----------



## wendyk1

RoxieLovla said:


> I just got a BFP!!!!!!!! I'm guna be a Mummmmyy!!!!


Yay honey!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
So excited for you!!


----------



## wendyk1

IwannaBFP said:


> SO FF picked up a possible triphasic at cd 21 and 7 dpo I had a small dip. But I just spotted a tiny tiny bit of brownish red today after a BM and FF took the triphasic off. ????? Does anyone know why? I am 10 DPO now

hey you:)
Bet it could be implantation bleeding. I don't know why FF would take it off....your chart looks awesome!! Why don't you take a test??? I am dying to find out if you get your BFP:)


----------



## liz29

ok, so i'm new to this website and this mine and my husband's 1st time ttc =) we have 1 son who is 3.5, but he was our unexpected little blessing so i didn't pay any attention to my body when i was newly preggers!! so here's my chart for september... oh my cycles are typically 27 days...

cd1 ~ 9/14
cd8 ~ bd
cd12 ~ bd
o day ~ cd12 (i believe)

1dpo ~ nothing
2dpo ~ mild pains to right lower abdomen that increased to sharp pains through the night.. one small clump of white, thick cm (not usual for me)
3dpo ~ sharp, sharp pains to my right lower abdomen again.. so bad it would stop me in tracks at times... one more small clump of white cm..
4dpo ~ very mild cramping..
5dpo ~ mild cramping right about my pubic bone, and 1 sharp shooting pain to my right abdomen again... small twinges to my left side also.. no cm
6po ~ a few small weird twinges (maybe butterly type feeling) above my pubic bone. checked cervix position and it was high and very mushy.. TMI! 

HOPING FOR A :bfp::bfp::bfp: IN OCTOBER 

any thoughts or opinions will be great!!!! thanks sooooo much


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well hello there Wendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D I had some brown yucky strechy discharge on cd8 I think that was more like IB. I think my AF is just on her way. :(


----------



## wendyk1

IwannaBFP said:


> Well hello there Wendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D I had some brown yucky strechy discharge on cd8 I think that was more like IB. I think my AF is just on her way. :(

Noooooooo!!!:af::af:

Test, test, test! Just do a ic or a dollar store one. I am dying over here:)


----------



## wendyk1

liz29 said:


> ok, so i'm new to this website and this mine and my husband's 1st time ttc =) we have 1 son who is 3.5, but he was our unexpected little blessing so i didn't pay any attention to my body when i was newly preggers!! so here's my chart for september... oh my cycles are typically 27 days...
> 
> cd1 ~ 9/14
> cd8 ~ bd
> cd12 ~ bd
> o day ~ cd12 (i believe)
> 
> 1dpo ~ nothing
> 2dpo ~ mild pains to right lower abdomen that increased to sharp pains through the night.. one small clump of white, thick cm (not usual for me)
> 3dpo ~ sharp, sharp pains to my right lower abdomen again.. so bad it would stop me in tracks at times... one more small clump of white cm..
> 4dpo ~ very mild cramping..
> 5dpo ~ mild cramping right about my pubic bone, and 1 sharp shooting pain to my right abdomen again... small twinges to my left side also.. no cm
> 6po ~ a few small weird twinges (maybe butterly type feeling) above my pubic bone. checked cervix position and it was high and very mushy.. TMI!
> 
> HOPING FOR A :bfp::bfp::bfp: IN OCTOBER
> 
> any thoughts or opinions will be great!!!! thanks sooooo much

Hi:)
I have heard that cramping and twinges are a very good sign!! 
:dust:

Good luck! Keep us posted when you test!


----------



## wendyk1

IwannaBFP said:


> Well hello there Wendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D I had some brown yucky strechy discharge on cd8 I think that was more like IB. I think my AF is just on her way. :(

:test:

hahaha!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## Abii

*AHHHH!*
Ladies! to all of us who have been on the tww TESTING IS COMING UP SOON!!:D
i cant even explain how excited/nervous i am.
hoping for those bfps!<3
baby dust to all of you C:


----------



## waterlily13

Can you please add me to October 10th? I will be 13 dpo then. Hope this is the month; I have been waiting for almost 4.5 years.. :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Fx'd for you Waterlily. It's been nearly 4 years for us so know how you feel x


----------



## waterlily13

Thank you Amanda. Hope this is the month for you as well!


----------



## lolalei3

Hi all im on my tww currently 3dpo, feeling a bit sad as due to my out of town work commitments we only got to bd 6 days before O then 1dpo, soooo any advice could it still happen for me??


----------



## almosthere

Sperm can live up to 5 days, so you may be an exception! you are not out yet in my eyes!! Not out til the witch shows ;)


----------



## cr183y

put me down for Oct. 5th! I hope I have a nice anniversary surprise for my husband ;)


----------



## chasemom

My 5th month trying but I wont give up! Put me down for the 28th please.


----------



## waterlily13

lolalei3 said:


> Hi all im on my tww currently 3dpo, feeling a bit sad as due to my out of town work commitments we only got to bd 6 days before O then 1dpo, soooo any advice could it still happen for me??

After ovulation, egg is fertile for about 24 hours. So if you bd'ed at 1 dpo, there is still a chance..:dust:


----------



## Jsmom5

Well darn it, I'm out, AF showed today, two days late. So I'm out for September and moving on to October, testing at the end of October. This is very frustrating!!! I know this is only my third month ttc, but still! It seems like the days are forever! I've waited 4 yrs to get my thyroid under control along with my weight/health and now, it just seems like its not happening. I know everyone is different and some have been ttc for years. And I don't want to sound inconsiderate or anything, I'm sorry. I'm just having a bad day. I had to watch at least 20 family members and friends go thru their pregnancy and some have already had their second in these last 4 yrs. (We have a big family on my moms side). Don't get me wrong I'm very happy for all of them, but the last two baby showers were so hard to go to that I actually skipped going to the last one. Plus my daughter who just turned 5 says mom can I have a brother or sister, everyone at school has one. Sigh. She says, mom I will help feed them and change diapers. Lol. She does help with my sisters baby. I just want to say so bad, we are trying dear but its just not happening. So I just tell her someday, dear, someday. My mom says I need to relax and don't stress about it. Very hard to do, but I guess I will try! Reading all these threads really gives me hope. I guess I feel a little better now, sorry for the long post.

Congrats to all the BFP's & good luck to the rest of us


----------



## confuseds

hi all :) can you please put me down for the 5th :), no symptoms this month but im trying to stay positive


----------



## lolalei3

Thanks Waterlily and Almost, i will keep my fingers crossed! 

can you put me down for 12th october for af? just reading the symptoms and i have sore bbs! but not going to read too much into all that or will go mad!

Jsmom i went to one of my gf baby showers not so long ago, and came home and cried the rest of the day! hormones are a nasty thing! df asked me what was wrong and we had a big long talk about it, communication is key, do u talk to your Oh much about what your feeling?


----------



## Jsmom5

Hi lolalei3. You're right, it is an emotional roller coaster. Yes, I have a super supportive Hubby. He is amazing. He is the kind of person that doesn't mind stopping at the store just to pick me up feminine products or pregnancy tests. Lol. All of my family is very close and we can all be open and talk about almost anything. It's really great, I am very thankful and grateful to be where I am in life. It was a struggle to lose 65 pounds this yr so far and I just thought the first month of ttc that it would happen. Wishful thinking. I'm was just being selfish I guess.


----------



## momwannabe81

Hey can u change me from the 10th to the 8th. Got my dates confuses. Of anyone want to look at my chart. Idk what to think about it. I know still early but....idk >_<


----------



## Jimmysrabbit

Well, I'm out - AF found me :( - Really disappointed - timing was spot on. oh well...I could still get my BFP in October 2011. Next AF due around 27th depending on OV - fingers crossed she stays away this time.


----------



## lolalei3

Jsmom what are you using? opks? bbt? preseed. all those combined will really increase your chances! 
as for your mum saying 'just relax' well... i wont even say what i think there haha! how can you NOT stress???:wacko:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Hello lovely,

Can you please put me down for the 23rd?

Good luck everyone! :dust: AND CONGRATS TO THOSE WHO HAVE GOTTEN THEIR BFPs!! :dance:


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies can i join to please? my af is due 8th october been having a few symptoms last few days weird baby dreams, sore boobs, lower pains, gas, sweating buckets everynight, feeling sickly and eating soooo much chocolate! hope this is positive news for me? good luck to us all x


----------



## BabyDoodles

hey ladies, congrats to those who have got their :bfp: and i need to be changed from the 1st to the 5th as i ovulated later than i thought so won't be testing till then :) xx


----------



## x Helen x

Put me down for 29th October please! COME ON OCTOBER!!! lol


----------



## bluberrymufin

hwimmer said:


> Got my BFP this morning, ladies! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations roxie!!!!


----------



## LalaR

Please move me to 30th. I think AF started today. Congratulations to all you ladies with BFPs so far. I still have hopes for October!! Fx for us all. X


----------



## duckytwins

So last night when I was going to bed I was feeling nauseous. All of a sudden I was like "omg I gotta throw up!" for some reason when I woke up today I felt like I should poas... I got my :bfp:!!! Omg! Omg!!! Omg!!!!!!


----------



## lolalei3

Lets see if this works...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z6z42z14.png

yayyy :happydance:

Big congrats Duckytwins!!!! on your BFP!! a H&H 9 months to you! xx


----------



## duckytwins

thank you! some amazing news after being buried in bad news all year!!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Ducky Twins, amazing news! A H&H 9 to you!!!!


----------



## msp_teen

AF came this morning, on to trying in October! :happydance: and CONGRATULATIONS Ducky! I know you were ecstatic, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. I also wish you "PINK" dreams!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats ducky twins :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

msp_teen said:


> AF came this morning, on to trying in October! :happydance:

crossables crossed for you this month!!


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

hey :flower:

Could you put me down for the 14th please!

Thanks

GL ladies :dust:


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh dear!! I cannot wait to test. I will probably be testing starting October 5. 

Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## AliBiz

Congratulations DuckyTwins!!!


----------



## robinml

Hi I just found this sire and I think that this topic is awesome. So exciting to see you all out there waiting for good news. AF due a week ago and getting BFNs but I had a ton of EWCM yesterday....doc on the 4th for a blood test....hope this is it :D 

Good luck to everyone...hope this is the month for us all!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck Robin and :wave:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Could I go down for the 13th please?

I Ov'd yesterday and I was going to test on the 11th originally, but I think I need to push it back at least a couple of days because I've got a feeling this cycle will be longer.

Is anyone here on a similar cycle & wanting to be buddies? I'm 1 DPO just now.


----------



## kittylady

Can I be put on for the 14th please :) it will be my 1st test and 1st two week wait :wacko:


----------



## Sunshyne

Hi all Good luck this month Im keeping my fingers crossed that :witch: stays away.My husband and i changed our :sex: to whenever the mood hits us instead of trying to do the every other day thing..It just wasn't working for us...:dust: to everyone :)


----------



## FeliciaD

Can you put me down for the 12th if AF doesn't come before then. Lots and LOTS of :dust: to us all! <3


----------



## Justagirlxx

Hello everyone :) I think I O'ed around the 30th and af is due the 15th... going to start testing on the 10th.. I can't wait!! :)


----------



## bluberrymufin

duckytwins said:


> So last night when I was going to bed I was feeling nauseous. All of a sudden I was like "omg I gotta throw up!" for some reason when I woke up today I felt like I should poas... I got my :bfp:!!! Omg! Omg!!! Omg!!!!!!

Yay!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kychic

Please count me in for October 13th. Good luck and :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats Ducky!!! :D


----------



## katherinegrey

Hi can you add me for october the 15th please? Thank you :)


----------



## deafgal01

MrsMM- I stumbled upon Duckytwins journal this morning and found out she tested today.... Guess what? It's a BFP! Better march over there and congrats her! :yipee:


----------



## Turtlemad

Hey, can you put me down for testing on the 14th if I can hold out that long:haha: good luck everyone:hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

duckytwins said:


> So last night when I was going to bed I was feeling nauseous. All of a sudden I was like "omg I gotta throw up!" for some reason when I woke up today I felt like I should poas... I got my :bfp:!!! Omg! Omg!!! Omg!!!!!!

Wow, Yay Ducky! Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Momma.Bear

I shall be testing the 22nd :D


----------



## Gitlost80

duckytwins said:


> So last night when I was going to bed I was feeling nauseous. All of a sudden I was like "omg I gotta throw up!" for some reason when I woke up today I felt like I should poas... I got my :bfp:!!! Omg! Omg!!! Omg!!!!!!

Congrats Mommy!


----------



## wendyk1

duckytwins said:


> So last night when I was going to bed I was feeling nauseous. All of a sudden I was like "omg I gotta throw up!" for some reason when I woke up today I felt like I should poas... I got my :bfp:!!! Omg! Omg!!! Omg!!!!!!

Yay duckytwins!!!:happydance::happydance:

Sooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## tyler lewis

hi ladies can i join please? :hugs: im going to be testing on 5th october..


----------



## tyler lewis

tyler lewis said:


> hi ladies can i join please? :hugs: im going to be testing on 5th october.


----------



## tyler lewis

:dust: to everyone


----------



## duckytwins

deafgal01 said:


> MrsMM- I stumbled upon Duckytwins journal this morning and found out she tested today.... Guess what? It's a BFP! Better march over there and congrats her! :yipee:

thanks sweetie!!! 

:hugs: i was pretty shocked!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Ducky I'm so happy for you! Now I'm just waiting for my turn to get a bfp... :hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

Lucky thread it seems! Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got our BFP's this month?!?! Patiently waiting to test......only 8dpo, have all kinds of abnormal things going on with my body and had some really "interesting" cramping this morning, as if AF was here. Still not due for for until Fri/Sat.


----------



## kittylady

Hi guys can you put me down for the 14th :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Ducky!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

duckytwins said:


> So last night when I was going to bed I was feeling nauseous. All of a sudden I was like "omg I gotta throw up!" for some reason when I woke up today I felt like I should poas... I got my :bfp:!!! Omg! Omg!!! Omg!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!! Congratulations!


----------



## WannaSticky1

Congrats ducky!!!!


----------



## hoping4girl

nope, count me out. AF showed up this weekend. I am officially taking a month off. good luck ladies, hoping everyone gets their bfps!


----------



## lolalei3

Still waiting... getting poas withdrawls now :haha:

Hope everyone's well, any symptoms yet ducky?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z6z42z14.png


----------



## tbwells2

I'm out :cry:


----------



## duckytwins

My bbs are killing me!! Nauseous ( and I threw up last night, which is what lead me to poas!!). That's pretty much it

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## JnA44

Ladies, I am new to this site however, I am not new to TTC!! I desperately needed someone to talk to as my husband works very much, and he feels if it is meant to be for us to have kids, we will. We have been trying for 5 months and I have EXTREMELY REGULAR periods, but never seem to fall pregnant!! :-( This is my second cycle of preseed, as I am trying anything that will help us to conceive. What I guess I am looking for is some kind words or some advice. I want this month to be my BIG month!!! However, I am so discouraged that I know my AF will show her ugly head right on time Oct. 4th or 5th. Looking over this thread it seems like you all are loving women who have much advice for me to get through this tough time of self conscientiousness, doubt, and worthlessness. Thank you All!!


----------



## JnA44

duckytwins said:


> My bbs are killing me!! Nauseous ( and I threw up last night, which is what lead me to poas!!). That's pretty much it
> 
> Thanks everyone!!

Congrats Darling. I wish you a very blessed and healthy 9 months!!! Children are such a great blessing no matter how much of a pain they seem to be!! :haha:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*JnA~* :wave: the ladies here are great! I know the feeling, ttc for 14 months now. I'm expecting AF on Oct 5th too, hopefully she won't show up for either of us. It will happen for you! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

JnA- I can relate- I've always had regular period as long as I've ever known and I've been ttc for nearly 11 months now to no success. I'm hoping this is my lucky cycle but we'll see soon enough. I wish I had some sort of good advice for you but I don't really have much. Seems you're doing everything possible so maybe what you can do is just pamper yourself each time AF does show, so that you're not too discouraged when you don't get your bfp.


----------



## lolalei3

Tbwells sorry to hear the:witch: has arrived!

Fingers x for next cycle! :yellow:

lots of sticky babydust to you!


:dust:


----------



## NewlyMrs

duckytwins said:


> So last night when I was going to bed I was feeling nauseous. All of a sudden I was like "omg I gotta throw up!" for some reason when I woke up today I felt like I should poas... I got my :bfp:!!! Omg! Omg!!! Omg!!!!!!


Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

OK... so I don't log on all weekend... and ... WOW!!

Congratulations hwimmer :dust::hugs:
Roxie - Congratulations :dust::hug:
duckytwins - wonderful news :dust::hugs2:

JnA44 - welcome to the thread, I am sure you will find the much needed support here :hugs2:


----------



## LalaR

Please could you move my test date to 30th October. AF got me this weekend!! Still hope for October - I have positive vibes about this month!
Good luck everyone and congrats to the new BFPs. x


----------



## AliBiz

13dpo and a BFN with FRER...so I'm just waiting for AF now :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome :wave: to all the new girlies :)

And sorry to all of you with the nasty :witch: showing her face :hug:


----------



## Nix

Hello. 

Congratulations to all those with BFP. 

Please can you put me down for testing on 16th Oct.

Thank you xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Can I join please? I shall be testing on the 9th October.

Good luck to everyone and congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## JustKia

Congrats ducky, hwimmer, roxie :happydance:
Sorry hoping4girl, tbwells2 :hugs:


----------



## Crazy4Baby

I should be testing around the 16th October so count me in


----------



## Becyboo__x

(OPK) Does this look good? or does it need to
be darker maybe in a few more days?


----------



## Kantele

Wooow, so much has happened!!! :)

*Congrats ducky, hwimmer, roxie*

:hi: all new people, I love this site, it has made my eternal project (well hope not eternal!) much more fun! :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its a OPK not a test hun :lol:


----------



## almosthere

congrats all BFP's a H&H 9 for you all!!:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Becyboo - the line has to be as dark as or darker than the control and it doesn't look like it is in that pic. Although it could be a half dark line - you just look at the darkest part and ignore the paler pare. Is the dark part as dark as the control in real life?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its nearly as dark its as think as the control line and it looks nearly
there if that makes sense? i think in a few more days it will be dark
as FX'ed! iv got loads of IC's but 1 clearblue strip left but saving that
untill i get a dark OPK .. i think itll be a few more days its not faint in
person though its like you said half and half


----------



## JLI

So, I tested this morning (10 DPO) and it was a BFN:( AF is due the 8th or
9th
 



Attached Files:







IMG00254-20111003-0314.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG00255-20111003-0314.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ickle pand

Beccyboo - I'm sure I read somewhere that half and half lines are due to not enough dye in the test. If it's nearly as dark, then hopefully it'll be darker tomorrow :)

JLI - 10DPO is still really early, you're not out until AF arrives. Good luck!


----------



## CloverMouse

BFN again... I'm on CD31 no witch yet.


----------



## Momma.Bear

Good luck ladies ! :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Clover- same here... although I'm due for AF like today if she was gonna show up. :dohh: I tested like a dummy and got a bfn. Boo. Do you think you'll have a bfp when you test again later?


----------



## Hippiechick

Well, I'm still waiting for AF due today but waiting till tomorrow as can sometimes be a few days later. Been to see my acupuncturist today and she thinks AF is on it's way but said that it might not (think she was trying to be nice by saying she wasn't absoloutely sure!) So I'm not holding out much hope. I'll let you all know. xx


----------



## Momma.Bear

Anyone testing the 22nd want to be my poas buddy? :)


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Count me in. Due to test 10/12 but may try early!


----------



## Ilikecake

I gave in and tested early :haha: Bought one of those cheapy packs of 3...and got a very very faint line. I'm trying to not get too excited. I'll test again at the weekend.


----------



## ttc_tasha

Please can you add me, im due to test around 12th october :) thank you good luck to everyone and congratulations to eveyone who has BFPs :) xx


----------



## CloverMouse

deafgal01 said:


> Clover- same here... although I'm due for AF like today if she was gonna show up. :dohh: I tested like a dummy and got a bfn. Boo. Do you think you'll have a bfp when you test again later?

I don't know. I'm on Clomid, and I did ovulate, so I am going to call my doctor today. 
Maybe we both had bad tests lol... good luck


----------



## deafgal01

Clover- or maybe the hcg levels hasn't risen enough for the tests to detect it. I don't know... I wish the darn tests would show a bfp. I want to know whether I'm capable of getting pregnant on my own or if I need help. :grr:


----------



## MrsMM24

Lots to do, lots to add, lost of POAS, here goes....

:test: Saturday:haha: ANGEL BABY, AUM, BES_, MACKMOMMA8, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, and TTC29YRL8R!!! :test:

:test: Sunday:haha: ATHLOEHLE, BEC08, DAWNY1983, DONNADUGGY, LITTLEPEPS, MESSYMOMMY, MSP_TEEN, MYBOYSRMYLIFE, and REEVE!!! :test:

:test: TODAY!! 2NDAT40, ALIBIZ, AMANDAAMB1108, AMARNA, CLOVERMOUSE,JLI, JODIBAY, ME222, and NICOLEOLEOLE!!! :test:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAZY!!! :cake:

:bfp: :bfp: CONGRATS!!! HWIMMER, JAHLUCIAN, ROXIELOVLA, and DUCKY!!! :happydance: Wishing you all a H&H 9 mos!!

DUCKY, you know I am super excited for you as I know your journey!! I cannot wait to follow in your journal! :hugs: :happydance:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! 321MUMMY2B, POOKERS, MAS118, LYSH, BABYMAMA13, DOOPERSGURL, WATERLILY, CR183Y, CHASEMOM, CONFUSEDS, LOLALEI3, CUDDLEBUNNY, MICH31, xHELENx, HOPING4BUMP89, CLEARBLUESKY, ROBINML, NANETH.ESTEL, KITTYLADY, FELICIAD, JUSTAGIRLxx, KYCHIC, KATHERINEGREY, TURTLEMAD, MOMMA.BEAR, TYLER LEWIS, JNA44, NIX, ILIKECAKE, CRAZY4BABY, STEPMOMTOBIO, AND TTC_TASHA!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

NEW2BUMPS, JSMOM5, and JIMMYSRABBIT, sorry AF flew in, I changed your date so we can still see an Oct bfp Hun!! :dust: FXD!

PINKSPRINKLES, MOMWANNABE81, and LALAR I moved your date accoridngly!! :dust: FXD!

ALIBIZ, I hope you are feeling better Hun! :flower: 

BECYBOO_X, no :af: = good sign. That stick looks almost dark, I would say go ahead and start BDg to catch the eggy!

IWANNA, I think that that could be possible late OV, hang in there, it looks good to me FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## AliBiz

Think I'm out :(


----------



## Abii

*Hey ladies:3
CONGRATULATIONS HWIMMER, JAHLUCIAN, ROXIELOVLA, and DUCKY, i wish you all a happy and very healthy 9 months:] sticky beans!!!
as for myself, i wanted to give you guys an update on symptoms this morning, surprisingly im not tired yet:], having slight cramps again, IM SOOOO HUNGRY! i feel like eating at a huge buffet right now lol, my back is alittle sore, my stomach felt queesy when i woke up[did not throw up though, and its gone now], and clear/white discharge. Yesterday i felt butterflies in my lower stomach and then cramping so hopefully this is my month because af isnt due until the 9th and my boobs dont hurt[which is normally a fer sure sign that she is about on her way to come visit me]
anyway enough rambling about myself lol how are you other ladies feeling and doing so far? anyone else getting their bfps? has anyone else tested today? any afs show up:/? anyone ovulating today? 
i hope we all get our bfs soon!
lots of babydust to you all*


----------



## baby_maybe

Well for me I seem to have no symptoms at all! I had every symptom going from about 5dpo, but as of yesterday 10dpo absolutely nothing :shrug: I'm due the :witch: on the 5th at 13dpo, so I thought I'd sneak in a quick test and I think I see a tiny line, BUT it's a clear blue and i don't trust them. I need a frer and after I've put th girls to bed I'm going to go and get myself some. Why oh why do I out myself through it :hissy:


----------



## Emmyjean

Alright...need some encouragement one way or the other, or words of wisdom would be nice too. I expected AF on Saturday the 1st and she still hasn't shown up...is it too early to freak out? I have taken two tests since and both BFN.

Is it even possible for the tests to be wrong post-AF date? It leads me to wonder what else might be wrong....:shrug: Has anyone ever had a BFN AFTER their period was late?

I have a doc appointment today, but I'm nervous about it.


----------



## kaboom

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi Ladies - I was waiting to see if the witch got me this weekend, which she did...so will you please add me to the 28th? 

Thanks so much!

And big CONGRATS to all the BFP's so far this month! Hope there are many many more to come!


----------



## CloverMouse

Emmyjean said:


> Alright...need some encouragement one way or the other, or words of wisdom would be nice too. I expected AF on Saturday the 1st and she still hasn't shown up...is it too early to freak out? I have taken two tests since and both BFN.
> 
> Is it even possible for the tests to be wrong post-AF date? It leads me to wonder what else might be wrong....:shrug: Has anyone ever had a BFN AFTER their period was late?
> 
> I have a doc appointment today, but I'm nervous about it.

I am exactly to the day where you are lol. I called my Doctor today, and I'm waiting for a call back... and they'll probably tell me to wait a few days and test again blah.. I think it is possible... I don't know how common though.


----------



## MrsMM24

You are all entitled to freak out whenever, however, I will say that 1-2 days late is not very long, alot of ladies get their bfp after 5 days late.... I say wait but you can make the appt as well. GL!!

CHIPPER, you have been added to the front page!!! GL FXD! :dust:

No :af: = a good sign!!! FXD!


----------



## Snd0111

Hi MRSMM

Could you add me for testing on 07th ill try not to give in again over the next few days


----------



## tyler lewis

Anyone testing the 5th want to be my poas buddy?


----------



## LalaR

Thanks MrsMM - sorry the witch got you this weekend. Fingers crossed October's still your month. X


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Today is test day (14dpo), and negative. But positive opk (probably a surge for AF), and no bleeding. So... still waiting.


----------



## baby_maybe

So I tested and :bfn: af not officially due until the 5th though, but I still have the feeling I'm going to be out this month. Ah well onwards and upwards as they say :thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

I just took a look at Oct.1 and can't believe how many ladies got their :bfp: .Wow! I hope the good luck continues through the month for everyone else! The 2ww is driving me nuts (and I'm only on 6dpo!) but seeing all those flashy bfp's is pretty darn awesome and inspiring!


----------



## hungary97

Can you add me 14oct 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snd0111

Hi Tyler Lewis

I am the 7th but will prob be testing early
x


----------



## astiangel

13th October checking in!

:dust: to all!


----------



## tyler lewis

hiya snd0111, 
thats great hun, my first poas buddy :happydance:
loads of :dust: to you xx


----------



## Mas1118

Hi there, can I change my date to the 7th, got a bfn today at the clinic so if no AF by Thursday then I'll do another test the next day with fmu. Good luck all.


----------



## Snd0111

Mine tooo :happydance:

Very new to all this, happy I can test early now, will be a struggle to not test till 5th but I will try my best

:dust: GL to you


----------



## Ziya

OMG I'm a crazy person! I just went off on DH for no reason! I mean bad too, I was fixing my hair and noticed a stain on my shirt, asked OH if he had seen my favorite shirt and he told me it was dirty. I started crying and yelled at him for not washing it! I then continued getting mad and griped about how messy our bedroom was and how I wanted to switch the furniture arous and get rid of everything in site. 
This is soooo not like me I acted like a loon! I'm about to go swallow my pride and apologize but could this be a symptom (5-7 dpo) or am I reading to much in to a random hormonal outburst? I have never done anything like this before.

On a side note CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!! I need to catch up!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: :hugs: MrsMM I'm so sorry that wicked witch got you! I'm sure it will be 3rd time lucky for you! Sending you lots and lots of baby dust x x

:happydance:Congrats to ALL with bfps x x :hugs: to all that witch caught x x

As for me I've really just been stalking for the last wk I've been a bit disheartened with all this ttc but I've just realised I'm prob around ov and soon to be in that dreaded 2ww again! Luckily we have been dtd but because I've wanted to not because I wanted to chase that eggy has been so much more relaxing hopefully this will make a difference x the last few months around my fertile days I've probably made my hubby feel like all his christmases have come at once :blush: so really I should be dragging him off to bed right now lol but think I'll have a night of sometimes too much of a good thing not so good after all well that's my reasoning this wk :wacko: x x

:thumbup: gl everyone x x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I wiped and I got bloody discharge. :witch: for me!


----------



## almosthere

Nicoleoleole said:


> I wiped and I got bloody discharge. :witch: for me!

Sorry to hear. Better luck for later in OCT for you I hope! FX!!


----------



## almosthere

Mrsmm24-sorry to hear about the witch getting you as well! OCT is still in play, it's gonna be the month for at least a new OV! =)


----------



## Princessbec

We are testing on the 10th


----------



## domesticdiva

I'll be testing again in a week if not sooner if you can put me down for the 11th :)
my af is expected btw the 6th & 11th.


----------



## Amarna

Still negative for me but no AF so that's good at least, let's me keep my hopes up. :) I'll test again in a few days I guess. This wait is starting to get to me.


----------



## ToyFish

Hi Ladies! 

I'm new here, but i've been stalking this thread for a few days :) This is actually my first month TTC so i've been taking lots of notes and am really excited! However, I don't to get too excited to the point where I get disappointed. I just to keep it light and fun! With that said, I guess I'll test around Oct 30th (if I don't get too anxious)...I hear ppl saying it can take awhile to get your BFP so, I want to give myself time. Plus, after my recent cyst episode i've been known to be a few days late :-/ So, fxd and baby dust to you all!! 

MrsMM24 can you add me for Oct 30 please?! Thanks!!


----------



## skeet9924

:cry: I so want to join this thread...but af hasnt even shown for the Sept thread yet...I have no idea what is going on...today I am on cd 50 and normally have 30 day cycles


----------



## JnA44

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words!!! It's refreshing to know I'm not int his struggle alone. MrsMM can you put me down to test Oct. 5? :witch: is due tomorrow and HOPEFULLY she doesn't show so I can test!!! 

Congrats to all the :bfp: can't wait to get my own!!!


:dust: TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Skeet - :hugs: Have you been testing this whole time? Maybe it's time to see a Dr?? I hope everything is okay and look forward to either a :bfp: or you joining us for October! I have talked to someone else through these threads that got BFN's until she was 4 months along... baby was healthy! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

I went to the dr last week, he did a blood test he thought for sure I was preg....it came back neg..he said to wait a month and if she still is not here to go back...so now I only test on days that I would do things that could be harmful if I was preg....( like have a drink) I dont want to put my whole life on hold because i dont even feel pregnant...besides a few stomach cramps....so now I'm just waiting...

The bonus out of this is that for once I wont be upset when af does show and OH and I are not stressing about the whole ttc thing right now..we just bd for fun!! LOL


----------



## GD29

:thumbup: I love smiling at this thread when I come on an see who's got their bfps.


----------



## bdawn8403

Quick question: I am 9dpo, I just checked my cervix and again it high and soft, its coming from high to medium and soft to medium and back and forth. Anyway, I have a lot of white sticky cm and it smells different, not normal but doesn't smell like a infection or anything. Also, I had a tiny dot of blood on my finger. I wiped and did so again and another dot of blood. Do I put this a spotting? It isn't showing up when I wipe though. I had pressure like cramping yesterday morning and this morning. Like a very light af cramping in my lower abdomen. AF not due until 8th/9th.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Sounds like ib!!!!! ;) chart it as spotting so ff can pick it up as possible implantation in a couple days


----------



## AliBiz

OK I'm definitely out AF caught me this morning. :(

Good Luck to all those ladies still waiting FXd for you...See you next time


----------



## NewlyMrs

I am just so annoyed! I know I'm due to test tomorrow or the 6th but I just did it this morning anyway as I have heard of ladies getting a :bfp: at this stage and nothing!! Nothing but a :bfn: grrrr!!

I don't even know if I'm feeling preg or premenstrual! I'm just think I'm out :(


----------



## bec081

I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
Woot Woot!!!!!!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!


----------



## NewlyMrs

bec081 said:


> I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Woot Woot!!!!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> View attachment 274679
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!

Congratulations!!!!:flower::happydance:


----------



## Kantele

bec081 said:


> I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Woot Woot!!!!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> View attachment 274679
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!

Congratulations!!! :happydance: That is such great news!!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

bec081 said:


> I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Woot Woot!!!!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> View attachment 274679
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!

Wahoo!!! Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


On a sixde note...I feel all af'y today so I think I must of had line eye when I tested yesterday :(


----------



## Bells n Bump

bec081 said:


> I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Woot Woot!!!!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> View attachment 274679
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!

Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!! Xxx


----------



## bec081

Thankyou so much NewlyMrs, Kantele & Ilikecake, it's so nice to have people to confide in, even in this very early stage!! I'm so excited.... what a nice wedding anniversary present this was.... we've been married for 2 years since the end of september!

Fingers X'd you all get your :bfp: 's really soon too (hopefully this is YOUR month!!!) 
Can you tell I'm excited :happydance: WOOHOOO!


----------



## bec081

Oh and Ilike cake... sounds promising, I have all crossables crossed for you!!!


----------



## toffee2010

Can i be added to this thread ? I'm due the 11th/12th . Roughly 8dpo and bfn on cheapy 25ml tests which is expected as its too early on that strength test . Had diarrhea during ovulation week and ive been getting sore boobs but to be honest symptoms don't matter unless its leaky boobs, missed period and abnormal sickness . So just holding out for the missed period now ... first month of trying with bf , so think we would be extremley lucky to get pregnant this early . xx


----------



## littlbabywish

Could you please put me down for the 16th October please?

Congratulations to the ladies who got their BFPs:happydance:


----------



## kittylady

Congrats on those BFP ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Kristina6292

Can you add me to the list please. Testing 14th! :)


----------



## bubumaci

bec081 said:


> I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Woot Woot!!!!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> View attachment 274679
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!

Congratulations :hugs2: that's wonderful news! :)


----------



## Mosnippy

Hellloooo... Please can I join :) im due around 17th! although feel like I am out already as I think I missed my O this month :( boohooo.. so I think OH and I BD to late...thanks to having to travel away due to work...arghhh

goood luck too allll!!!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations bec!


----------



## sweet83

bec081 said:


> I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Woot Woot!!!!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> View attachment 274679
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!

wow that second line is very dark... COngrats hun.. :flower::happydance:


----------



## sweet83

AliBiz said:


> OK I'm definitely out AF caught me this morning. :(
> 
> Good Luck to all those ladies still waiting FXd for you...See you next time

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well i've decided to count the brown stuff i had
as AF because theres no other explaination for it
but was no blood so was strange .. and too late
for IB :shrug:

The opk i did few pages back looked nearly pos
but iv done 1 today and its basically neg so found
that odd .. but it should be a few more days anyway

Whens the best time of day to do opk's?


----------



## Ilikecake

This tww is driving me mad already :haha:


----------



## comotion89

I'll be testing on the 13th!! and then the 21st of af hasn't shown by then... I'm terrified yet excited how odd ...well ir would be an accident so yea pertrified hah


----------



## BabyDoodles

well i'm out this month ladies :cry: 

af got me last night :( hopefully next month will be my month :thumbup:

good luck to those ladies still waiting to test and a happy and healthy 9 months to those who have their :bfp: this month :flower:

Back to TTC i go :wacko:


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Happy bday to me (sarcastically). Mother nature brought me a gift a week early, the witch so I'm officially out of the October running already!


----------



## butterworth

morning ladies 
congrats to all the bfp so far and fx for the next cycle for the ladies that got af.
for myself sick with a cold for the past 2 days feeling like poop today. hoping that af does not show her ugly face this weekend I have no af syptoms really just a little bit of sore bbs but no cramps or anything just been feeling bloated for the past 2 weeks not normal for me fx for no af this weekend and finally get my bfp if I don't get a bfp this month I'm going to talk to my dr about getting some help its been a very long year of ttc and maybe there is a reason why we can't get pg on our own. this cylce I took a very relaxed approach no charting no nothing I just went with the flow and now it is just a waiting game fx


----------



## sweet83

BabyDoodles said:


> well i'm out this month ladies :cry:
> 
> af got me last night :( hopefully next month will be my month :thumbup:
> 
> good luck to those ladies still waiting to test and a happy and healthy 9 months to those who have their :bfp: this month :flower:
> 
> Back to TTC i go :wacko:

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## sweet83

Ilikecake said:


> This tww is driving me mad already :haha:

 me too hun.. :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Beccy boo - it could be that you had a short surge and that you just caught either the start or tail end of it. Some women test twice a day once their line starts to get darker to make sure they catch it.


----------



## Shorty88

I'm out this month af is on her way not preg on a digi onto November  congrats to all bfp this months and best of luck to all November ttc x


----------



## bubumaci

I'd like to throw a question out there (did ask it under the clear blue forum thread, but would like to ask here too) ... : 

I have a question - I have been using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor since May and have been quite satisfied that it is working well. I would assume that it knows my cycle by now (I usually OV around CD 19 / 20 - sometimes getting high fertility a few days before, sometimes just at the time of the peak). Today I am on CD 9 and the monitor asked for the first stick (as usual) this morning ... and the reading was high fertility!

Does anyone have any idea why this might be?
I must be honest, I had hoped that we got pregnant last cycle, but I did have a period (weird one, but one nevertheless - heavy, medium and light day) and I have used a pregnancy test since, because I have been feeling very weird - but :bfn:

Would anyone know why the monitor might be reading high fertility already on day 9 (of a 34 day cycle)?

I appreciate any feedback!!

Thank you Bubu.


----------



## Kantele

Ilikecake said:


> This tww is driving me mad already :haha:

lol tell me about it and I am not even officially on the 2ww!!!!! Grr, I hate (and love) this so much!!! hahah :haha:
Better start looking for some sexy underwear for the weekend from the shops :blush::haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Lots of POAS here goes....

:test: TODAY!! A_EBCI, ANNMARIECRISP, CANDKAIN, CHIPPYM2B, CLAMITY77, DITOPIE, FLYBABY, GK1101, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOOMY, MOMMY2BE7772, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SARANNA80, SWEET83, and WIFEY1988!!! :test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: ANGEL_BABY, AUM, BES_, MACKMOMMA8, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATHLOEHLE, BEC08, DAWNY1983, DONNADUGGY, LITTLEPEPS, MESSYMOMMY, MSP_TEEN, MYBOYSRMYLIFE, REEVE, 2NDAT40, AMANDAAMB1108, CLOVERMOUSE,JLI, JODIBAY, and ME222!!! :test:

:bfp: :bfp: BEC!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!! such strong lines on that stick!!! 

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! SND0111, HUNGARY97, ASTIANGEL, PRINCESSBEC, DOMESTICDIVA, TOYFISH, TOFFEE2010, LITTLBABYWISH, KRISTINA6292, MOSNIPPY, and COMOTION89!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

NICOLEOLEOLE, ALIBIZ, BABYDOODLES, STEPMOMTOBIO, and SHORTY88, sorry AF flew in. If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

JNA44, and MAS1118, I moved your date accoridngly!! :dust: FXD!

BUTTERWORTH, I hope you are feeling better today Hun! I know that it totally sucks to be sick. On a hopeful note, if you read my journal, I was totally sick on my last bfp, didn't even notice I was PG!! GL:flower: 

BABY_MAYBE and AMARNA, no :af: = good sign!

Thanks LALAR, my FXD are crossed that Oct will be the bfp month for me. Definitely going to pull out all the stops this month.
ZIYA, being emotional is a good "symptom" but as AF, bfp symptoms are quite the same, still sounds super promising for you though, FXD! :dust:
GL MRSKG :hugs: :dust:
ALMOSTHERE, I am definitely in it for Oct! AF is easing out rather quickly....
SKEET, Is your Sept cycle the 2nd after you MC hugs: ) Cycles can remain a little off for a while, but you still OV. Mine are still off but doc confirms OV. 1st cycle after was 42 days and the 2nd was 31, my LP was much shorter as well. If you recall from my journal, my cycles were already "irregularly regular." BUT, since you are BDg freely you still have a great chance so GL FXD! :dust:
BDAWN, I think this could still be implantation Hun! I agree with IWANNA.
BECY_BOO, I think you should probably chart as spotting, FF will typically pick up implantation spotting which this very well could be. As for OPKs, I test twice a day (as recommended from fert doc) as the window is very small. Gets expensive, but I buy lots of cheapies off the internet. As well, it is good to test after 12pm as the box inserts say.
BUBU, the fert clinic told me that ocassionally, we an be highly fertile twice in a cycle. I would still check the poser source of your monitor. I do not use one so I can't be too sure.

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!

**First Page Updated**


----------



## bubumaci

Aw - thanks MrsMM24! It has just really surprised me to see high fertility so early. And since my DH has to do another SA on Friday, no BD-ing until after that :shrug: .. but I don't think it has anything to do with OV (am temping and temps are low ... perhaps I can post my chart from FF)...

:dust: and :hugs: all around.


----------



## domesticdiva

tks for adding me!


----------



## Angel baby

I don't know if that Angel baby is me for 10/1/11 testing but AF is due on the 11th, however I ovulated a little sooner. Hoping I have some results by friday but just keep me on the 11th. My cycles are anywhere from 29-34 days and 10/11 falls on 31. FX its a BFP!! I'm questioning my IC at the moment. Such a faint second line but hard to tell if there is any pink in it. I have line eyes, I think.


----------



## Angel baby

Tell me what you think...


----------



## MrsMM24

BUBU, yeah, post that chart. Is it on your other Countdown as well?

You are welcome DOMESTICDIVA :flower:

ANGEL, there are 2 on here, I had them mixed up, you are on for the 11th still, can't wait to see your bfp!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Not sure what to think!!!! I am due for AF on thurs. My temps usually go down right about now. And they are going way up!!!! BUT I had light bleeding yesterday, and the 2 days before that only once each day in the morning and it was way too much to be IB. I didn't chart it as light flow because I know its not my period. I have had no clots or cramps. I haven't bled today (hopefully I wont.)
MRS I just want to say thank you again for starting this thread. You are seriously the best at it. :hugs: Lots of love to you and GL with everything. you look like you are going to be pretty busy. :)


----------



## bubumaci

OK - have managed to post my chart in my signature (had to do some deleting of other colourful things to manage :D) ... haven't yet figured out how to post the countdown chart yet... :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I overlayed my charts of this cycle and the last so you can see the difference.


----------



## sweet83

tested today and got BFN

i have a question

if i am dieting to reduce some weight, will it effect my ovulation to be done late in the cycle.. ?

can u please check my chart and see anything good 

actually i have a 26 day cycle.. but this month i ovulated late.. so expecting AF in 2 days... hope the witch dont get me 


GOOD LUCK n BABY DUST TO U ALL.. :happydance: :flower:


----------



## sweet83

IwannaBFP said:


> Not sure what to think!!!! I am due for AF on thurs. My temps usually go down right about now. And they are going way up!!!! BUT I had light bleeding yesterday, and the 2 days before that only once each day in the morning and it was way too much to be IB. I didn't chart it as light flow because I know its not my period. I have had no clots or cramps. I haven't bled today (hopefully I wont.)
> MRS I just want to say thank you again for starting this thread. You are seriously the best at it. :hugs: Lots of love to you and GL with everything. you look like you are going to be pretty busy. :)


ur chart looks good .. did u test today? i am very hopeful that u get BFP this month :flower:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey sweet. If anything dieting would regulate it more. Did you override ur chart? Have you tried putting it back to advanced to see what FF does?


----------



## Hippiechick

Still waiting for AF - not going to test yet as fed up of seeing one line rather than 2!! Will keep you updated....xx


----------



## ickle pand

Bubumaci, I'd say that your LH is just higher earlier this cycle. Hopefully that means you'll ovulate earlier :)

Sweet83 - weightloss (and gain) will affect your cycles, the closer you are to a healthy weight, the better your cycles should get.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I would say yours looks really good too!!!! temps are nice and high!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

sweet83 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think!!!! I am due for AF on thurs. My temps usually go down right about now. And they are going way up!!!! BUT I had light bleeding yesterday, and the 2 days before that only once each day in the morning and it was way too much to be IB. I didn't chart it as light flow because I know its not my period. I have had no clots or cramps. I haven't bled today (hopefully I wont.)
> MRS I just want to say thank you again for starting this thread. You are seriously the best at it. :hugs: Lots of love to you and GL with everything. you look like you are going to be pretty busy. :)
> 
> 
> ur chart looks good .. did u test today? i am very hopeful that u get BFP this month :flower:Click to expand...

No I didnt. I might tomorrow. Or just wait until Thurs. :)


----------



## ickle pand

IwannaBPF - your chart looks really good, especially compared to last cycle. Good luck!


----------



## IwannaBFP

My name is Amanda BTW. :)


----------



## calista20

Hi ladies! I'm new here and would love to be included in this!!

I'm TTC my third child at 34. I'm going to test on the 28th and hope for a BFP :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

:hi: calista and GL!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

IwannaBFP said:


> My name is Amanda BTW. :)

Good name :thumbup:


----------



## calista20

Thanks Iwannabfp! I'm an Amanda too! lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

V popular name on here. lol


----------



## messymommy

I am on for the 2nd and I am still waiting for AF but getting BFNs :(


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: CALISTA I have added you to the bfp party Hun!! :dust:

IWANNA, that could still be IB. I have a dear BNB friend that had heavey IB and one that bled for over 6 weeks, don't dispair FXD! :dust: By the way thanks, I totally love being able to provide a space for everyone to get along, get feedback and support each other during what I have found as one of the hardest times TTC!

ICKLE :haha: so cute that you think AMANDA is a good name, being that it is yours.... There are more on here as well, besides the 3 of you that just found each other....

BUBU, I looked at your chart, I see some white circles, did you temp different?

SWEET, changes, any in weight can effect your OV, as ickle said. That is why temping comes in handy as it can catch the temp trend. I peeked at your chart, I see white circles and maybe that you overrode FF? What was different on those days?

HIPPIE, FXD! No :af: is a good sign. 

Same with you MESSY, maybe you OV later than you though, have you been BDg?


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm out ladies :witch: flew in today :cry: Good luck to the rest of you an congrats to everyone with bfp's :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

SORRY BABY_MAYBE. :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Sorry Baby_Maybe :hugs:

MrsMM24 - those were the days when the time was different. On Tuesday, I had to get up at 5 for work, so I had to take my temp earlier. Normally, I temp around 7 am (ish) but Sunday and yesterday were later (8 or so) which is why there are white circles (if I understand it correctly).


----------



## c.30

Hi Ladies :hi:

MrsMM sent me over here from another thread we're in. I'm 4dpo today; AF is due between 12-15th but I will be testing on the 9th as I just can't wait, lol. GL to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## bubumaci

Welcome c.30 :wave: GL and :dust: to you :)


----------



## NewlyMrs

baby_maybe said:


> I'm out ladies :witch: flew in today :cry: Good luck to the rest of you an congrats to everyone with bfp's :)

Im sorry :flower:

Next month will be yours :hugs:


----------



## Momma.Bear

I despise the 2WW before the real 2WW! Haha 
Come onn 22nd!! 
GL ladies! And congrats to those who got their :bfp: !!


----------



## Abii

c.30 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> MrsMM sent me over here from another thread we're in. I'm 4dpo today; AF is due between 12-15th but I will be testing on the 9th as I just can't wait, lol. GL to everyone :thumbup:

im testing on the 9th too:D
only im 9dpo right now C:


----------



## Abii

bec081 said:


> I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Woot Woot!!!!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> View attachment 274679
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!

_CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
i love hearing when people get their bfps because it just makes me happy and keeps me hopeful that one day i will conceive if i haven't this month already:3 
wait for me so we can bump buddies? hehehe C:
im so excited to test.
[im testing on the 9th by the way]
i wish you a very happy and very healthy 9 months C:
and even though you dont need it, i still give baby dust to you:3
 lol xp_​


----------



## Gitlost80

bec081 said:


> I got one, I got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Woot Woot!!!!!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> View attachment 274679
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, I had already decided I wasn't! This really is a lucky thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting... it sucks I know!

Awwwww! Lucky girl. Congrats MaMa!:baby:


----------



## dwm

Hey guys, not sure how thus works. My period is due on the 14th but gonna be testing from the 7th or 8th onwards (cause I'm sooo impatient!). So don't know what day to put myself down for?


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Congratulations!

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## courtneyjoy11

Well I was supposed to be tesing on Oct 8 - the day my very regular 32 day cycle AF was due. Well AF decided to show her ugly face yesterday - 5 whole days early at 9 DPO. I went from a 32 day cycle to a 27 day cycle - great. DH and I were so hopeful this time - we had really timed everything :-(


----------



## tyler lewis

Snd0111 said:


> Mine tooo :happydance:
> 
> Very new to all this, happy I can test early now, will be a struggle to not test till 5th but I will try my best
> 
> :dust: GL to you



hi hun well gave in and tested today got a :bfn:
will try again tomorrow, just keep telling myself im not out till the:witch: shows herself:winkwink:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Ugh I cant believe I'm only 4 DPO today... this is going by so slow!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Justagirl I just left a message on ur military wives thread. :)


----------



## Naneth.Estel

*Justagirlxx* I'm 3DPO today and I totally agree. And I'm trying so hard not to SS and it's just not happening. I keep on getting twinges on the left hand side and it keeps making me wonder if perhaps something's happening, even though it's clearly too early.

Hope you find soemthing to keep you occupied. :)


----------



## Bug222

im 8dpo and had a temp dip today.. good sign or bad??


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: :hugs: BABY_MAYBE and COURTNEYJOY! I am sorry that AF flew that damn broom in, I spoke with her earlier this morning and told her we didn't need her services in this thread until NEXT August! I hope she doesn't discourage you from joining in on the November (AF stay away thread)!!! :hugs:

BUBU, ok, that explains it, and any other lady that would like to use it, here is a site that you should use to change those temps. https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php Basically it is easy to use but for charting you will be able to keep your regular time and use the corrected temp...

C30 (Cheryl) Welcome :wave: Glad you joined us over here Hun! We really do try to party our way through the TWW, even the early testers! GL FXD! :dust:

DWM, I am going to put you down for the 8th, which is early, but that is ok, I will put your bfp date next to it!! GL FXD!:dust: and welcome :wave:

BUG, TOTALLY could be implantation Hun!! Typically it occurs anywhere from 3DPO to 12DPO! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you MrsMM24!! I have used that and adjusted the data :) :hugs2:


----------



## Nix

MrsMM24 said:


> :hugs: :hugs: BABY_MAYBE and COURTNEYJOY! I am sorry that AF flew that damn broom in, I spoke with her earlier this morning and told her we didn't need her services in this thread until NEXT August! I hope she doesn't discourage you from joining in on the November (AF stay away thread)!!! :hugs:
> 
> BUBU, ok, that explains it, and any other lady that would like to use it, here is a site that you should use to change those temps. https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php Basically it is easy to use but for charting you will be able to keep your regular time and use the corrected temp...
> 
> C30 (Cheryl) Welcome :wave: Glad you joined us over here Hun! We really do try to party our way through the TWW, even the early testers! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> DWM, I am going to put you down for the 8th, which is early, but that is ok, I will put your bfp date next to it!! GL FXD!:dust: and welcome :wave:
> 
> BUG, TOTALLY could be implantation Hun!! Typically it occurs anywhere from 3DPO to 12DPO! GL FXD! :dust:

The last bit cheers me up a bit  Yesterday at 4DPO I had sharpish cramping and then in the evening spotting something that I have never had mid cycle before not even with my 3 children. Was wondering about IB but thought it was too early. Feeling maybe a tad hopeful now. Been exhausted today too 

xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD! NIX, it sounds like we are in the making of hearing you BFP soon! :dust:

BUBU, took another look, looks great! This should help you with the charting times and see the OV a little better, we will catch this eggy yet!!


----------



## Nix

I sure hope so  

Lets hope we all get our BFP's soon 

xxx


----------



## goodvibes2

i will be testing around 10/18 or 19th :)


----------



## Snd0111

Awe did you Tyler..wel I have a confession to :blush: i did also and got a bfn aswell

Keep testing we will again tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

c.30 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> MrsMM sent me over here from another thread we're in. I'm 4dpo today; AF is due between 12-15th but I will be testing on the 9th as I just can't wait, lol. GL to everyone :thumbup:

:wave: Welcome and hope your tww goes by quickly! :flower:


----------



## bdawn8403

I don't know why but I feel out. I am only 10dpo but this morning I just felt like it isn't happening. I had a dream today too that I was bleeding. I guess we'll know at the end of the week, not holding up any hope though.


----------



## bubbaloo2011

Hi MrsMM24 :wave:

I'm a newbie to the forum. This is my 3rd mo. TTC and I wanted to know if you could pls put me down for October 15? Thank you so much!! :dust:


----------



## IwannaBFP

:hi: bubbaloo! GL!!! :)


----------



## josephine3

Hi Mrs MM!!! Guess who? lol. Realise Im a late joiner but af is due today, 4th oct (ish) and no show so far... its nearly bedtime too!!! 

When are u due Mrs MM? I shall have to read the list!


----------



## IwannaBFP

FX for you josephine!!!!


----------



## CloverMouse

Still no AF but also no BFP....


----------



## dawnky1983

Well ladies-got my :bfp:! can't believe it never thought i'd be so lucky it's our first month trying and i didn't think we had a chance!baby dust to everyone for the rest of the month and in the future!xxx


----------



## bubumaci

dawnky1983 said:


> Well ladies-got my :bfp:! can't believe it never thought i'd be so lucky it's our first month trying and i didn't think we had a chance!baby dust to everyone for the rest of the month and in the future!xxx

Congratulations dawnky!! That's fabulous news :dust::hugs2:


----------



## Abii

bdawn8403 said:


> I don't know why but I feel out. I am only 10dpo but this morning I just felt like it isn't happening. I had a dream today too that I was bleeding. I guess we'll know at the end of the week, not holding up any hope though.

have you been to the "no symptom ladies" thread?
im asking because there are some marvelous success stories after not having any symptoms at all.
and not only that i heard its a lucky thread:]
check it out sometime[if you haven't], you might like it:]
i know i do C:
goodluck and lots of baby dust<3


----------



## oorweeistyin

Bug222 said:


> im 8dpo and had a temp dip today.. good sign or bad??

Bug222 

I have just had a look at your chart and it is almost identical to mine, I'm 8 dpo and I did the overlay and since O we are more are less the same!!

Oh I do hope we have good news......:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

Abii said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I feel out. I am only 10dpo but this morning I just felt like it isn't happening. I had a dream today too that I was bleeding. I guess we'll know at the end of the week, not holding up any hope though.
> 
> have you been to the "no symptom ladies" thread?
> im asking because there are some marvelous success stories after not having any symptoms at all.
> and not only that i heard its a lucky thread:]
> check it out sometime[if you haven't], you might like it:]
> i know i do C:
> goodluck and lots of baby dust<3Click to expand...


No I haven't been to it but I've had plenty of symptoms but I never held up much hope this whole time, considering last cycle when I just knew I was and ended up not being. I am trying to be relaxed but today I just don't feel its happening. :nope:


----------



## almosthere

Yayyy congrats new BFPs!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Congrats!!


----------



## NewlyMrs

dawnky1983 said:


> Well ladies-got my :bfp:! can't believe it never thought i'd be so lucky it's our first month trying and i didn't think we had a chance!baby dust to everyone for the rest of the month and in the future!xxx

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## ToyFish

dawnky1983 said:


> Well ladies-got my :bfp:! can't believe it never thought i'd be so lucky it's our first month trying and i didn't think we had a chance!baby dust to everyone for the rest of the month and in the future!xxx

CONGRATS dawnky! Wishing you a H&H 9!! :happydance: This is our 1st mo TTC also, I hope we are just as blessed :winkwink:

I am feeling lucky!! :headspin:


----------



## Maybe2012Baby

Well AF was due today but still no show and no BFP either


----------



## Abii

bdawn8403 said:


> No I haven't been to it but I've had plenty of symptoms but I never held up much hope this whole time, considering last cycle when I just knew I was and ended up not being. I am trying to be relaxed but today I just don't feel its happening. :nope:

awhh im sorry hun:/
:hugs: i know how you feel though, theres days when i just feel like its not happening but there are other days when i have symptoms ad it reasures me for alittle.
just keep your head up and try to stay positive, ask your dp/dh to just hold you and comfort you while your having a rough time, it always helps when df does it with me.
goodluck hun and lots of babydust.


----------



## ToyFish

IwannaBFP said:


> Not sure what to think!!!! I am due for AF on thurs. My temps usually go down right about now. And they are going way up!!!! BUT I had light bleeding yesterday, and the 2 days before that only once each day in the morning and it was way too much to be IB. I didn't chart it as light flow because I know its not my period. I have had no clots or cramps. I haven't bled today (hopefully I wont.)
> MRS I just want to say thank you again for starting this thread. You are seriously the best at it. :hugs: Lots of love to you and GL with everything. you look like you are going to be pretty busy. :)

Hey Iwanna! Your chart looks very promising, and the bleeding def could be IB...FXD you get your BFP soon!!! Super excited for you & wish u lots of :dust: My good friend is a military wife and her dh is heading off to deployment in a couple weeks. She just got preggo too!! So I hope its ur lucky month too!!

GL!


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats to all the BFP's!
Sorry to those who AF, she's sneaky!


----------



## Gitlost80

Congrats Dawnky! :wohoo:


----------



## Bug222

oorweeistyin said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> im 8dpo and had a temp dip today.. good sign or bad??
> 
> Bug222
> 
> I have just had a look at your chart and it is almost identical to mine, I'm 8 dpo and I did the overlay and since O we are more are less the same!!
> 
> Oh I do hope we have good news......:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Lots of :dust: to us!!! What day are you testing?


----------



## skeet9924

Wow this is a busy thread!! Took me forever to catch up!! Congrats to all the :bfp: and :hugs: to all those that the :witch: got!! And bucket loads of :dust: to all those still waiting!!

Msm- I had my mc in feb.. And the longest cycle I've had was 34 days right after.. I had a chemical in June , af showed up on cd 32 that cycle.. This is my first wacky cycle. I'll test this weekend again just in case because I'm heading to the cottage and I want to be safe before I have a beer or two..


----------



## RNTTC2011

Just caught up on all the news! :happydance: to all the new :bfp:'s! :hugs: to all the :witch: got, and :dust: to those in the TWW (to O or to POAS)!

Iwanna: Your chart does look really good and I have my FX'd for you!

AFM: still just waiting :coffee: for my smiley face and trying to convince my DH of my new :sex: plan for this month. You would think that he would be all over it/me but now that I am asking for it, he turns me down! :haha: Oh well, it will happen when it's time. Been thinking of going to seek help next month and at least get us tested so that we know if it's one of us or just timing?? I think that the TWW for O is harder :shrug: than the TWW of waiting for a :bfp:


----------



## lizlovelust

put me down for oct 29th to test!! :baby:


----------



## Amarna

I'm out, lousy AF got me today. I think I'm going to take a break from BNB this cycle, it just fuels my obsession I'm afraid. Maybe I'll be less bummed/less stressed this time around if I take my mind off of things a bit. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## sweet83

u r really awesome MrsMM24 :flower:


----------



## sweet83

Amarna said:


> I'm out, lousy AF got me today. I think I'm going to take a break from BNB this cycle, it just fuels my obsession I'm afraid. Maybe I'll be less bummed/less stressed this time around if I take my mind off of things a bit. Good luck to everyone else!

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Amandamb1108

BFN but still no :af:


----------



## DeeDee80

Hello...new to this whole site...but I am testing this week too. I am due on Oct. 7 but I am hoping it doesn't come!!!


----------



## sweet83

DeeDee80 said:


> Hello...new to this whole site...but I am testing this week too. I am due on Oct. 7 but I am hoping it doesn't come!!!

welcome hun.. hoping a BFP this month for u... Good luck n baby dust :flower:


----------



## bdawn8403

I have a question as to when I would officially be late. I am 10dpo today. I don't know what my LP is as I have only had it show up once, last cycle and it was 13. However, for the last 2 cycles, they have been 30 days and 29 day. This is after my miscarriage, my cycles seem to be shorter now.

Today would be CD28, should I really be expecting AF tomorrow or Thursday instead of Sat/Sun? I don't know if I really am 10dpo or 13 dpo as I didn't use anything this cycle, tried to go about it relaxed. I currently don't feel like AF is coming but this morning I just got this feeling that I am not pregnant.

But my cervix positioning and occasional cm is confusing me. Its not anything like it always is.

Off topic: whats up with this centered look on the forum?


----------



## iwantanother

Hi! I am new can I join the list? testing Oct. 15 I think. AF due 14th. Hoping and praying ! Good luck to all! 3rd cycle trying. I am 40 so hoping for it to happen quickly, but not sure:wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

What are some tips for things I can do to increase my odds of PG this cycle??? Im cd8 today


----------



## ebelle

Testing on october 31st... Halloweeeeeen!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, just an exciting update, I think I just had IB, OMG! Right on time too =) Hope this is it for me, FX for everyone!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, just an exciting update, I think I just had IB, OMG! Right on time too =) Hope this is it for me, FX for everyone!!!

What is IB?


----------



## almosthere

Implantation bleeding!! Ahh!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

almosthere said:


> Implantation bleeding!! Ahh!!!

Oh my!! FX!! :happydance:


----------



## Abii

bdawn8403 said:


> Off topic: whats up with this centered look on the forum?

idk i think they changed the profiles too to be centered.


----------



## Mellymommy

I am still in the game girls....tested and got BFN but no AF either....waiting patiently


----------



## deafgal01

Melly, same here... By now I'm about 3 days late for AF. Still seeing a bfn.


----------



## dawnky1983

ToyFish said:


> dawnky1983 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies-got my :bfp:! can't believe it never thought i'd be so lucky it's our first month trying and i didn't think we had a chance!baby dust to everyone for the rest of the month and in the future!xxx
> 
> CONGRATS dawnky! Wishing you a H&H 9!! :happydance: This is our 1st mo TTC also, I hope we are just as blessed :winkwink:
> 
> I am feeling lucky!! :headspin:Click to expand...

best of luck to you! october seems to be a lucky month!

:happydance:


----------



## NewlyMrs

Tested midnight, got a faint positive... Tested this morning with EMU and got a :bfn: TWICE on two diff brands.... I think I first got a pinky evap last night but still no AF so will test 2mrw xxx :) Cramping like crazy with loads of wind (TMI) so AF is defo on her way grrr!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

Did another test this morning and I'm sure there's an extremely faint pink line, took a picture and you can slightly see it...I may just have my wishful thinking eyes on though :haha: I have a few signs of af but they're all pregnancy symptoms too :dohh:


----------



## bubumaci

Ilikecake said:


> Did another test this morning and I'm sure there's an extremely faint pink line, took a picture and you can slightly see it...I may just have my wishful thinking eyes on though :haha: I have a few signs of af but they're all pregnancy symptoms too :dohh:

Let's see :happydance:


----------



## Abii

dawnky1983 said:


> best of luck to you! october seems to be a lucky month!
> :happydance:

oh but doesnt it!! lol theres been 16 bfps so far, 16!! haha:]
hopefully ill be number 17 or 18 or 19 or hell even 20 lol i dont mind as long as i get my love bug:3
goodluck to you and babydust
xx


----------



## Abii

Ilikecake said:


> Did another test this morning and I'm sure there's an extremely faint pink line, took a picture and you can slightly see it...I may just have my wishful thinking eyes on though :haha: I have a few signs of af but they're all pregnancy symptoms too :dohh:

im 10dpo too:D
maybe we could be bump buddies?:haha:
:flower::hugs::happydance:
lol xp


----------



## Ilikecake

bubumaci said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Did another test this morning and I'm sure there's an extremely faint pink line, took a picture and you can slightly see it...I may just have my wishful thinking eyes on though :haha: I have a few signs of af but they're all pregnancy symptoms too :dohh:
> 
> Let's see :happydance:Click to expand...

Just trying to work out how to get a picture off of my phone :dohh::haha:




Abii said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Did another test this morning and I'm sure there's an extremely faint pink line, took a picture and you can slightly see it...I may just have my wishful thinking eyes on though :haha: I have a few signs of af but they're all pregnancy symptoms too :dohh:
> 
> im 10dpo too:D
> maybe we could be bump buddies?:haha:
> :flower::hugs::happydance:
> lol xpClick to expand...

I think that sounds fab :thumbup: Lets hope it's a lucky month for us both/all of us!! :happydance:


----------



## Abii

Ilikecake said:


> I think that sounds fab :thumbup: Lets hope it's a lucky month for us both/all of us!! :happydance:

I think it does too:D
oh my, did you know that this month has already 16 bfps?:]
and of course:3
i hope all of us get our bfps C:


----------



## daopdesign

add me, I got my :bfp: on 1st Oct :D


----------



## bubumaci

Aww - congratulations daopdesign! :dust: that's fantastic news :) :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

Abii said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I think that sounds fab :thumbup: Lets hope it's a lucky month for us both/all of us!! :happydance:
> 
> I think it does too:D
> oh my, did you know that this month has already 16 bfps?:]
> and of course:3
> i hope all of us get our bfps C:Click to expand...


A very lucky month then!! :happydance:


I just took a picture with my camera and I think I must of just been seeing things as I can't see a line on the pictures :nope::cry:


----------



## Ilikecake

daopdesign said:


> add me, I got my :bfp: on 1st Oct :D


Congratulations!! Have a happy and healthy 9 month :flower::happydance:


----------



## bdawn8403

I just don't understand why others can get a BFP so damn early and here I am 11dpo and still nothing and no feeling of AF either. Its a little disheartening and irritating, why do I have to have a messed up body!?!? :cry:


----------



## bubumaci

:hugs2: bdawn - it is just the way it is ... some people have enough HCG earlier in their urine to test positive .. some don't get a positive urine test even well into the third month of pregnancy :hugs2:

I find it much more disheartening, that there are young girls all over the world (or even women) who just get pregnant without even wanting to and then just abandon the little mite... and then there are so many couples who want to have children and due to whatever reason - can't (or perhaps only via really expensive treatment)...

:dust: chin up - it will all happen and you don't have a messed up body :hugs:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations dawnky and daop!!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

I think i'm out :( I feel all crampy all of the sudden and my back hurts. Boo.


----------



## sweet83

daopdesign said:


> add me, I got my :bfp: on 1st Oct :D

congrats hun... :happydance::flower:


----------



## sweet83

tested today ..it was BFN ..13 dpo :cry:


----------



## CloverMouse

I'm out. She showed up last night. Not as upset as I thought, hoping for next month :)


----------



## almosthere

GL clover, lot's of baby dust to you and all other ladies still TTC! Yippee!!


----------



## Mosnippy

arghhh the wait is the worst! still 12 days to go!!! i am either going to eat myself to the point of no return..or go more insane then i am lol

Huge congrats to the BFP!! and loads of baby dust to the remaining ladies!

sorry for the ones that AF appeared for :( but you know a baby is special and takes time to make...the best things always do :)


----------



## sweet83

CloverMouse said:


> I'm out. She showed up last night. Not as upset as I thought, hoping for next month :)

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## JLI

Good morning ladies. I'm 12/13 DPO and I feel AF cramps coming on. I tested at 10 DPO and got a BFN so I'm sure I"m not pregnant. I seriously feel like crying right now. Has anybody else had AF like cramps close to when AF was due to arrive but ended up being pregnant?


----------



## duckytwins

jli, :hugs:

when is af supposed to come? before i tested, i thought af was coming (and even after i tested, i stil feel like she's coming, so i had to poas again this morning just to make sure). maybe you just Oed late? or implanted late? remember it's not over unless she shows, so don't lose hope yet. 

i'm so sorry you are feeling so down. i wish i could help. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Snd0111

tyler lewis said:


> Snd0111 said:
> 
> 
> Mine tooo :happydance:
> 
> Very new to all this, happy I can test early now, will be a struggle to not test till 5th but I will try my best
> 
> :dust: GL to you
> 
> 
> 
> hi hun well gave in and tested today got a :bfn:
> will try again tomorrow, just keep telling myself im not out till the:witch: shows herself:winkwink:Click to expand...

Hii ya..how did you get on today? I got BFN :growlmad: 13dpo so really dont think ill get my BFP this month


----------



## Hippiechick

Still no AF and not testing as I've been a few days late before and then still had negatives. FX but I'm not holding out much hope. Don't have any symptoms at all this month - bit more creamy CM but apart from that nothing - no twinges or cramps, no sore boobs - usually feeling something by this stage!

GL everyone else and sorry for those who AF go- think I'll be joining you ladies soon. xx


----------



## McBecks

JLI ... it's not over until the witch shows up! xxxxxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

my temps are way up. So ff changed my o day. What does the red dotted cross hairs mean? Im so sad. We didnt bd those days. Test was bfn! :(


----------



## norahbattie

Thought I would join this ladies, I am 3/4 dpo, won't test until 14th-ish. I really hope its going to be :BFP: this month as my OH's birthday is on the 18th and I would love to give him a POAS showing a :BFP: otherwise I have no clue what to buy him :lol:


----------



## DBZ34

AF is due today. I can't tell if she's coming or not. My temps dropped this morning, still above the coverline, but about .4 lower than yesterday (though the first temp I took at 3 am was the same as yesterday's temp). I've been having mild cramps off and on since last night, not like AF, but kind of reminiscent of them, like my body is thinking about it, but can't decide one way or the other. Blargh. I feel the need to POAS all of a sudden. I just want to know what's going on. I'm home sick today and I don't think I can convince DH to pick me up a test...Do they deliver that kind of thing?

Also, congrats to the BFPs! Sorry to those the :witch: got.


----------



## JLI

duckytwins said:


> jli, :hugs:
> 
> when is af supposed to come? before i tested, i thought af was coming (and even after i tested, i stil feel like she's coming, so i had to poas again this morning just to make sure). maybe you just Oed late? or implanted late? remember it's not over unless she shows, so don't lose hope yet.
> 
> i'm so sorry you are feeling so down. i wish i could help. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you. AF is due Friday or Saturday and I usually get leg cramps a couple of days before she comes and started having them this morning. I'm trying to stay positive and pray she's not arriving but.....Thanks for listening though:)


----------



## ickle pand

Iwanna - sorry FF did that to you. It's moved my crosshairs before but never that much. What CD was it before? The broken lines mean that some of your signs are conflicting - this will be because you had EWCM earlier in the cycle. There's a legend button under your chart that has heaps of good information on it. 

It looks almost like your body tried to ovulate a few times but didn't quite get there, because there are a few other possible ov days (16, 19, 21) but I have to say it looks like FF has got it right and that looks like a good strong ovulation. Did you BD anytime in the 5 days beforehand, if you did there's always a chance. Good luck!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks Amanda for responding so fast! It was originally on CD14. Dang I was really hoping I had a normal cycle this time. :( I am not sure if we bd or not. I was only charting bd around the time I thought I od. I am sooooo sad right now. Maybe I will start tomorrow like I am supposed to. I sure hope I do.


----------



## MrsMM24

Lots of POAS here goes....

:test: TODAY!! BELLS N BUMP, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, CR183Y, DINIDANI, JNA44, LAYLASMUMMY, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SAMMY1205, and TYLER LEWIS!!! :test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: ANGEL_BABY, AUM, BES_, MACKMOMMA8, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATHLOEHLE, DONNADUGGY, LITTLEPEPS, MESSYMOMMY, MSP_TEEN, MYBOYSRMYLIFE, REEVE, 2NDAT40, JODIBAY, ME222, A_EBCI, ANNMARIECRISP, CANDKAIN, CHIPPYM2B, CLAMITY77, DITOPIE, FLYBABY, GK1101, HIPPIECHICK, MOMMY2BE7772, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SARANNA80, and WIFEY1988!!!

:bfp: :bfp: DAWNKY1983 and DAOPDESIGN!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! 

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! GOODVIBES, BUBBAL002011, JOSEPHINE, LIZLOVELUST, DEEDEE80, IWANTANOTHER, EBELLE, and NORAHBATTIE!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

CLOVERSMOUSE and AMARNA, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

JOSEPHINE, you know I have to address you individually, I am soooo happy to see you over here and late for AF no doubt. I hope this is it for you and your DBF!!! FXD! :dust:

BDAWN, stay hopeful Hun, no :af: is a good sign. Your cycle can still be different very long after MC so it is good to monitor all signs while [email protected] Your LP can change during this time as well, mine has been different each cycle after MC, and I have a confirmed OV as I go to a fert clinic. As for the centering, I am not sure when or why they made that change.... 

RNTTC, that's always how anything works, when you are given it, you don't want it was much... he will come around, it is time for you to play seductress!! :haha: If you don't get that bfp this month, I think seeing s specialist can't hurt, GL this month though!!! :dust:

LIZLOVE, the only suggestion on your own, is to keep learning about your cycle, take your vitamins, increase CM (robitussin is good) and maybe SMEP (BD pretty regularly). GL FXD! :dust:

Thanks SWEET, I definitely try.... I want this thread to be awesome and comfortable for the wide array of women that visit!! :flower:

Hi :wave: EBELLE, of course this means that you didn't succeed in Sept, but I am happy to have you TTC again in Oct hun!! This has GOTTA be our month!!! :dust:

ILIKECAKE, can you post a pic? We would love to help you see lines!!!

DBZ, I think that the pharmacy or a grocery store could deliver a test... call :test:

JLI, I think you should wait alittle longer, AF is due this weekend, let's try testing for dark pink lines on Saturday???

IWANNA, I agree with ICKLE, it looks like you may have geared up to OV a couple times, the crosshairs mean just as she said, that there are conflicting OV traits.... GL Hun! It is still very possible... Sperm live 2-5 days!! :dust:

IWANNA, MAYBE2012, AMANDAMB, MELLYMOMMY, DEAFGIRL, NEWLYMRS and SND, no :af: = good sign! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!

**First Page Updated**


----------



## littlenibble

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forums, but we've been ttc for a few months. I'd love to jump on the October wagon. AF is due on the 20th, so I'll be testing then assuming she isn't here. I'm feeling lucky and hope this is the month!


----------



## MrsMM24

Just added you LITTLENIBBLE!! Welcome to the PARTY!! GL FXD! :dust:

Hey Ladies, I read that there was 16 bfps.... who did I miss?? I only counted 13, and that's with adding a person that wasn't on the list.... Help me out to update the first page!!! Thanks!


----------



## bes_

I forgot to update you all. I tested on the 29th, two days before I was supposed to.. :blush: It was :bfn: :nope: Have had some brown spotting very lightly from 30th-2nd but it was definitely not AF. Could be implantation? Not too sure. :shrug: Going to test again soon and I will update you all. Hoping for a :bfp:. Good luck to you all testing and I wish those who got a bfp a h&h 9months. Congrats. :happydance:


----------



## Praying4O

To all the preggo ladies!! congrats!!!! and what were your symptoms leading up to your BFP?


----------



## hwimmer

Praying4O said:


> To all the preggo ladies!! congrats!!!! and what were your symptoms leading up to your BFP?

I had NO symptoms before AF was due. I didn't test until I was a few days late and by then, I started having tender boobs, but that was about it! There were a few times where I felt a tiny bit crampy/had a bit of a backache, but I just figured AF was on her way.


----------



## Praying4O

hwimmer said:


> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> To all the preggo ladies!! congrats!!!! and what were your symptoms leading up to your BFP?
> 
> I had NO symptoms before AF was due. I didn't test until I was a few days late and by then, I started having tender boobs, but that was about it! There were a few times where I felt a tiny bit crampy/had a bit of a backache, but I just figured AF was on her way.Click to expand...

oh okay, cuz i dont feel pregnant, but i dont feel AF coming either. but super tender boobs, they are on the verge of starting to hurt without touching them, they are almost like a tingling lol


----------



## hwimmer

Praying4O said:


> hwimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> To all the preggo ladies!! congrats!!!! and what were your symptoms leading up to your BFP?
> 
> I had NO symptoms before AF was due. I didn't test until I was a few days late and by then, I started having tender boobs, but that was about it! There were a few times where I felt a tiny bit crampy/had a bit of a backache, but I just figured AF was on her way.Click to expand...
> 
> oh okay, cuz i dont feel pregnant, but i dont feel AF coming either. but super tender boobs, they are on the verge of starting to hurt without touching them, they are almost like a tingling lolClick to expand...

Those sound like good signs!! When are you testing? FX'd!!


----------



## NewlyMrs

Praying4O said:


> To all the preggo ladies!! congrats!!!! and what were your symptoms leading up to your BFP?

I second that! I need some hope!! No.1 symptom spotter :dohh:


----------



## Praying4O

hwimmer said:


> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> To all the preggo ladies!! congrats!!!! and what were your symptoms leading up to your BFP?
> 
> I had NO symptoms before AF was due. I didn't test until I was a few days late and by then, I started having tender boobs, but that was about it! There were a few times where I felt a tiny bit crampy/had a bit of a backache, but I just figured AF was on her way.Click to expand...
> 
> oh okay, cuz i dont feel pregnant, but i dont feel AF coming either. but super tender boobs, they are on the verge of starting to hurt without touching them, they are almost like a tingling lolClick to expand...
> 
> Those sound like good signs!! When are you testing? FX'd!!Click to expand...

I am going to wait until Sat morning with the FMU and an early detection test. (the hubby is making me lol). and then if it is neg, or pos, prob go into the dr for a blood test next week sometime.


----------



## Razyfozy84

hi ladies big huge congrats to everyone with :bfp: woohoo :happydance:
so sorry to everyone is out, lots of baby dust for next time :dust:
im due to test tomorrow, couldnt resist and did one this morn 13dpo but it was :bfn: do you think that means im out this month??? hope not!!

Good luck to everyone else for the rest of the month, this a fab place xxx


----------



## almosthere

Razyfozy84 said:


> hi ladies big huge congrats to everyone with :bfp: woohoo :happydance:
> so sorry to everyone is out, lots of baby dust for next time :dust:
> im due to test tomorrow, couldnt resist and did one this morn 13dpo but it was :bfn: do you think that means im out this month??? hope not!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else for the rest of the month, this a fab place xxx

You are not out til the bloody witch shows! :hugs:


----------



## Ziya

Razyfozy84- there is still hope! FX and GL! Hope that ugly witch stays away.

Praying4O- FX and baby dust to you! Sounds promising.


----------



## goodvibes2

i dont ever remember ovulation pains and believe i looked for them. but this cycle for the past 2 days i have been having the worst sharp pains in my hips, cramping and backaches, and hotflashes after i clean.


----------



## dinidani

good luck girlies xx


----------



## WannaSticky1

I am so anxious to POAS, but I know I need to wait. I really feel good about this month.. hope I don't get letdown..

Congrats to everyone who has gotten their BFP..

Next month is a good month, for those who got caught by the witch.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

May I join you? I am Evi, ttc #1. This is cycle 4. If you could add me for the 13th, that would be great!

xxxE.


----------



## c1403

I dont think im on this list lol (there are a few others)

I am due to test 16th October 

GOODLUCK ALL :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

BRASSY you are added Hun! And now you are on this list C1403!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## josephine3

AF got me :(


----------



## MrsMM24

Noooo JOSEPHINE, :hugs: so sorry hun.... :hugs:


----------



## Praying4O

josephine3 said:


> AF got me :(

awe honey :( im sorry!!! did u have any symptoms?


----------



## sweet83

josephine3 said:


> AF got me :(

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## GD29

Some B-day when my af starts :growlmad:


----------



## kaboom

I tested this morning and got a :bfp:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi sweetie

Can you pop me on the list for 12th?

Thanks


----------



## WannaSticky1

would an IC work at 10dpo?


----------



## PrincessKay

kaboom said:


> I tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations honey!


----------



## Gitlost80

kaboom said:


> I tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

Awesome! Congrats Mommy:dance:


----------



## Gitlost80

I cant imagine how hard the TTW must be for all of you! I am eagerly awaiting Ovulation day and going bonkers! Im on CD 14 of a 28 day Cycle. I am using OPKs and BBT,Both of which show no ovulation is sight yet!:hissy: Im DYING to be in the TTW already! Please show your face little egg,this is torture! So close yet so far away!


----------



## A_Enci

Okay I am out again for the 9 month in a row!!!!!!!! AF just showed her D*#N face. I am so ready to throw in the towel and forget about even trying.


----------



## WannaSticky1

WannaSticky1 said:


> would an IC work at 10dpo?

Anyone?? I'm really trying to hold of on poas if it won't be accurate at all.. any hope of it working?


----------



## Angel baby

WannaSticky1 said:


> WannaSticky1 said:
> 
> 
> would an IC work at 10dpo?
> 
> Anyone?? I'm really trying to hold of on poas if it won't be accurate at all.. any hope of it working?Click to expand...

Some get positives on them but I would use first morning urine.


----------



## Angel baby

A_Enci said:


> Okay I am out again for the 9 month in a row!!!!!!!! AF just showed her D*#N face. I am so ready to throw in the towel and forget about even trying.

Hate to hear that! Chin up and try again, don't give up.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: So sorry GD29, and A_ENCI that AF flew that ugly face in, on b-days and for the 9th month in a row. We are all different, and I know comforting during this time is hard, but I will share, that we have been trying for over 2 yrs, hang in there!!! :hugs:

:bfp: CONGRATS KABOOM!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!! 

WANNASTICKY, it is possible as there have been people to get them to show at 10DPO, but it really is wether it is able to detect a low amount of hormone... I think 10ml is the least... But the first morning pee is the best/accurate... GL! FXD! :dust:

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if you could refresh my memory, earlier today there was talk of 16bfps, I want to update those that I seem to have missed, as everyone deserves to see their bfp flash on the front page. Let me know who I missed....


----------



## messymommy

Congrats to all the BFPs for October! Mark me down for :witch:, she got me again!


----------



## Emmyjean

Well...still no AF. I went to the doctor and she didn't do a blood test, she just did a urine test...she said they're very accurate and it's very rare that the urine test won't pick up the hormone. The test was negative.

I'm just nervous though, I wish she had done a blood test. I guess it's not that uncommon to be four days late, and maybe I'm only noticing because I'm keeping track now, but I just feel like I'm on hold until she shows up because WHAT IF.

It does help just coming here to vent a little bit though. Thank you ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I have a doc app on the 21st to see what is going on. I am so glad I made it. I feel better already. :)


----------



## Hippiechick

Hmmm - not sure if I feel a bit achy or not :wacko:

Not sure if AF is on her way - have decided to wait until Friday this week to test. Think I'll be less upset if she comes this month as I was offered new job last week - still with same company but wouldn't want to upset co-workers by going off on maternity soon after starting! Trouble is that if it doesn't happen we'll be going into our 9th- or is it 10th cycle- starting to lose count!!:dohh:

Still have appointment with fertility consultant next week- all tests so far have come back ok. My acupuncturist think that I'm getting pregnant- I'm just not sustaining it!! Rubbish.

GL everyone xx

:dust:


----------



## duckytwins

messy, iwanna, and emmy -

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

2 week wait for me...testing on the 19/20th! Really hoping this month is the month!


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crosssed, mummy! do your boys both have the same birthday?!?!


----------



## Abii

OH MY GOSH!!
theres so many bfps this month haha:]
i think its this thread, or maybe just the month of october? hehe either one seems to be veryy veryy lucky lately.
i hope the luck doesn't run out on me.
4 more days till i test!!!:D
wish me luck
and congratulations to all the ladies who got their bfps today:]
i wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months C:


----------



## almosthere

Gl abi!!!


----------



## dawnky1983

Hey all!thanks so much for all the good wishes,they are very much appreciated! For those who like to symptom spot i'm not much use cause i hardly experienced anything! a few spots, sensitive boobs and implantation bleeding 10-11dpo and that's it! til the ib was sure i was out!got doc on monday so we'll get the ball rolling then!fingers crossed for all those still to test and :hugs: for those the witch got xxx


----------



## kaboom

sorry to all the ladies af got :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

AF arrived today, 1 day early???? Cycles getting shorter month by month???? This happen to anyone else???


----------



## Ilikecake

Abii said:


> OH MY GOSH!!
> theres so many bfps this month haha:]
> i think its this thread, or maybe just the month of october? hehe either one seems to be veryy veryy lucky lately.
> i hope the luck doesn't run out on me.
> 4 more days till i test!!!:D
> wish me luck
> and congratulations to all the ladies who got their bfps today:]
> i wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months C:

Good luck my (hopefully) future bump buddy :D


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry for those experiencing bfn remember, no :af: = good sign, you are still in this! FXD! :dust:

JOEY, I am sorry that af flew in on you and early. I remember you had a chemical, I do know that cycles can go through many changes after an MC so that could be explaination. Keeping track helps to at least pinpoint OV during that crazy time... GL Hun! If you TTC again immediately, check us out in November! :dust:


----------



## Abii

Ilikecake said:


> Good luck my (hopefully) future bump buddy :D

haha awh thank you very much:]
cheers to future bump buddies! haha:3
goodluck to you as well
C:


----------



## Donnaduggy

:af: got me the day before I could test, but as was on 01/10/11 I can test again on 29/10/11 so can I be added to the end of the october testers list again please? 

massive congrats to all the lovely ladies who got thier :bfp:

and loads of :dust: to all those still chasing!


----------



## candkain

HEY LADIES TODAY WAS MY DAY!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:


----------



## Praying4O

kaboom said:


> sorry to all the ladies af got :hugs:

what dpo were u when u tested? and symptoms?


----------



## WannaSticky1

candkain said:


> HEY LADIES TODAY WAS MY DAY!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:

CONGRATS TO YOU!!!! I'm sure you are :loopy: going mad that you are so excited!!


----------



## duckytwins

candkain said:


> HEY LADIES TODAY WAS MY DAY!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:

YAY!!! h&h 9 months to you!!


----------



## wifey1988

candkain said:


> HEY LADIES TODAY WAS MY DAY!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:

congrats hun!!


----------



## brassy

What a great thread ladies!

Congrats to all the new bfps!!!

I am really sorry for all the bfns...:-(


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so impatient, still waiting to O! :(


----------



## NewlyMrs

Tomorrow is my day..... I hope!! :happydance: :winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

NewlyMrs said:


> Tomorrow is my day..... I hope!! :happydance: :winkwink:

good luck!! FX! and lots of :dust:


----------



## sweet83

kaboom said:


> I tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

Congrats hun :happydance::flower:


----------



## Deanna26

Put me down for the 20th !


----------



## Momma.Bear

Deanna26 said:


> Put me down for the 20th !

I'm testing the 22nd - good luck!! :dust:


----------



## bdawn8403

So I used my last internet test strip today after holding in as much as possible. I felt like I did so but when I actually went to the bathroom, the pee wasn't any darker than usual so probably not. Another BFN. Its a 10miu so I'd think if I had IB on 8dpo, it'd pick up by 11dpo right? I don't know. I went and got a $ store test and will wait until friday...hopefully. All symptoms I had seem to have stopped but still nothing indicating AF yet.


----------



## JustKia

bdawn8403 said:


> Another BFN. Its a 10miu so I'd think if I had IB on 8dpo, it'd pick up by 11dpo right?

Not neccessarily.
If you did implant on 8dpo and say your hcg was 1miu @ 8dpo and it doubled in 48 hours that would be 2miu @ 10dpo, 4miu @ 12dpo, 8miu @ 14dpo - you might get a faint pos then but probably not until the next day :shrug:
Which is probably why the stick manufacturers suggest that we wait until we're actually late (but then how many people really manage to wait that long? LOL)

FX'ed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

JustKia said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> Another BFN. Its a 10miu so I'd think if I had IB on 8dpo, it'd pick up by 11dpo right?
> 
> Not neccessarily.
> If you did implant on 8dpo and say your hcg was 1miu @ 8dpo and it doubled in 48 hours that would be 2miu @ 10dpo, 4miu @ 12dpo, 8miu @ 14dpo - you might get a faint pos then but probably not until the next day :shrug:
> Which is probably why the stick manufacturers suggest that we wait until we're actually late (but then how many people really manage to wait that long? LOL)
> 
> FX'ed for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Only those not ttc can wait. My sister thinks she is (she's 3 days late) and waiting to test :growlmad:


----------



## Mzladyk

Hey is it okay if I join you guys I am actually 1dpo I will test on Oct 14 at 9dpo 6 days before AF
Ugh! I don't like this new centering


----------



## duckytwins

hi mz! congrats on your o! :dust: to you!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you guys think my chart means or is doing?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats to all the new bfps!!! :hugs: to those who had the :witch: show up..


----------



## sammy1205

OK ladies 13 DPO, BFNs. AF due on Friday CD15, but look at my chart (in siggy) huge drop and now coming up, maybe late implantation? If it continue to rise and no AF when should I test again. WDYT? PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Praying4O

lizlovelust said:


> What do you guys think my chart means or is doing?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

maybe an early ovulation?


----------



## Mrskg

Wow I'm having to read this every few hours just to keep up lol

:happydance: huge congrats to ALL the bfp's xx

:hugs: to all that got a visit from af this month xx

And :flower: gl to everyone else xx

I'm soon to be in that dreaded 2ww but feeling quite calm had a very spiritual day today long story but feel so lifted and have been told again my little boy is coming to me soon just wish i wasn't so impatient x 

I've also been experimenting with the needle and thread trick Ive put a thread on here amazing how accurate it's been so far def can't promise to be even half as good a host as MrsMM but I'd love to hear your stories if you try it xx


----------



## Bug222

well temp is still down today, and I am getting some cramping so i think AF is gearing up for an early visit.. so sad right now :(


----------



## deafgal01

think the :witch: just showed for me. Boo- next cycle...


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats to all the girls with BFP's!!

:hugs: and :dust: for those visited by :witch:


----------



## Sams mummy

Hi, can you add me pls. AF should arrive 18th oct so thats when il be testing

Congrats to those who got their bfp and loadsa :hugs: and :dust: to those who didnt catch an eggy this cycle


----------



## duckytwins

sam's mum, welcome and :dust: is that sam in your avatar?


----------



## GD29

I'm out, af arrived :wacko:


----------



## AStellarmom

I had my first beta Monday-it was 237. Today's was 633! Looks good! I have my first ultrasound on the 17th. I am so excited about all of the BFP's this month! Good luck to everyone waiting to text and good look to those that are waiting for another round!!


----------



## Momma.Bear

GD29 said:


> I'm out, af arrived :wacko:

Aw I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sandy1222

Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:


----------



## Momma.Bear

Sandy1222 said:


> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:

We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!


----------



## Sandy1222

Momma.Bear said:


> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:
> 
> We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!Click to expand...

I am hoping for no Halloween surprises from her too!!! Maybe this month is our month :dust:


----------



## Momma.Bear

Sandy1222 said:


> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:
> 
> We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping for no Halloween surprises from her too!!! Maybe this month is our month :dust:Click to expand...

I sure hope it is!! :dust:
I'll be testing before you - im a poas addict, but we'll still be waiting for that date to come & go without a visit!!


----------



## SIEGAL

This is an awesome thread. I am supposed to get AF the 17th, so put me down for the 18th please.


----------



## Sandy1222

Momma.Bear said:


> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:
> 
> We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping for no Halloween surprises from her too!!! Maybe this month is our month :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it is!! :dust:
> I'll be testing before you - im a poas addict, but we'll still be waiting for that date to come & go without a visit!!Click to expand...

Oh i am sure i will end up testing before then during the two week torture :haha: i just bought some preseed and some of those wonfo hpt's (50 of them :blush:) from amazon the other night. Have you ever used those tests?? are they any good?


----------



## Momma.Bear

Sandy1222 said:


> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:
> 
> We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping for no Halloween surprises from her too!!! Maybe this month is our month :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it is!! :dust:
> I'll be testing before you - im a poas addict, but we'll still be waiting for that date to come & go without a visit!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i am sure i will end up testing before then during the two week torture :haha: i just bought some preseed and some of those wonfo hpt's (50 of them :blush:) from amazon the other night. Have you ever used those tests?? are they any good?Click to expand...

I'm actually yet to use IC's. I just ordered some for this cycle actually, waiting for them to arrive. 50 of em too ;) Yay! We can POAS like mad women together during our TWW! :D


----------



## liz29

10dpo and got a faint 2nd pink line tonight!!!! well def. test again in am! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy1222

Momma.Bear said:


> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:
> 
> We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping for no Halloween surprises from her too!!! Maybe this month is our month :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it is!! :dust:
> I'll be testing before you - im a poas addict, but we'll still be waiting for that date to come & go without a visit!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i am sure i will end up testing before then during the two week torture :haha: i just bought some preseed and some of those wonfo hpt's (50 of them :blush:) from amazon the other night. Have you ever used those tests?? are they any good?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually yet to use IC's. I just ordered some for this cycle actually, waiting for them to arrive. 50 of em too ;) Yay! We can POAS like mad women together during our TWW! :DClick to expand...

LMFAO!!!!! my OH is going to think i have gone crazy if he catches me peeing on sticks every day!!! But hey, we gotta occupy our time somehow during that long wait....


----------



## Momma.Bear

Sandy1222 said:


> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:
> 
> We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping for no Halloween surprises from her too!!! Maybe this month is our month :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it is!! :dust:
> I'll be testing before you - im a poas addict, but we'll still be waiting for that date to come & go without a visit!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i am sure i will end up testing before then during the two week torture :haha: i just bought some preseed and some of those wonfo hpt's (50 of them :blush:) from amazon the other night. Have you ever used those tests?? are they any good?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually yet to use IC's. I just ordered some for this cycle actually, waiting for them to arrive. 50 of em too ;) Yay! We can POAS like mad women together during our TWW! :DClick to expand...
> 
> LMFAO!!!!! my OH is going to think i have gone crazy if he catches me peeing on sticks every day!!! But hey, we gotta occupy our time somehow during that long wait....Click to expand...

Oh you've not mastered doing it without OH seeing? I go potty with the door open and my OH still has no idea half the time! I have skills ;)
And of course we need something to do! But men don't get that!!


----------



## Sandy1222

Momma.Bear said:


> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:
> 
> We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping for no Halloween surprises from her too!!! Maybe this month is our month :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it is!! :dust:
> I'll be testing before you - im a poas addict, but we'll still be waiting for that date to come & go without a visit!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i am sure i will end up testing before then during the two week torture :haha: i just bought some preseed and some of those wonfo hpt's (50 of them :blush:) from amazon the other night. Have you ever used those tests?? are they any good?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually yet to use IC's. I just ordered some for this cycle actually, waiting for them to arrive. 50 of em too ;) Yay! We can POAS like mad women together during our TWW! :DClick to expand...
> 
> LMFAO!!!!! my OH is going to think i have gone crazy if he catches me peeing on sticks every day!!! But hey, we gotta occupy our time somehow during that long wait....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you've not mastered doing it without OH seeing? I go potty with the door open and my OH still has no idea half the time! I have skills ;)
> And of course we need something to do! But men don't get that!!Click to expand...


oh i never close the door either but somehow he finds out :wacko: last month i spent a ton of money on the FRER ones, and had to control myself whenever i wanted to POAS. OH at one point told me that if i really needed to pee on a stick, he would gladly go fetch one from the yard as that would not cost any money :haha: what a jackass.....:dohh:


----------



## Momma.Bear

Sandy1222 said:


> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma.Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy1222 said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me for the 30th?? AF would arrive on the 29th, so if not i will be testing the next day. Unfortunately the witch got me last month. Hoping i will not see her for a long time :af:
> 
> We're due the same day for AF - hopefully neither of us see the witch!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping for no Halloween surprises from her too!!! Maybe this month is our month :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it is!! :dust:
> I'll be testing before you - im a poas addict, but we'll still be waiting for that date to come & go without a visit!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i am sure i will end up testing before then during the two week torture :haha: i just bought some preseed and some of those wonfo hpt's (50 of them :blush:) from amazon the other night. Have you ever used those tests?? are they any good?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually yet to use IC's. I just ordered some for this cycle actually, waiting for them to arrive. 50 of em too ;) Yay! We can POAS like mad women together during our TWW! :DClick to expand...
> 
> LMFAO!!!!! my OH is going to think i have gone crazy if he catches me peeing on sticks every day!!! But hey, we gotta occupy our time somehow during that long wait....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you've not mastered doing it without OH seeing? I go potty with the door open and my OH still has no idea half the time! I have skills ;)
> And of course we need something to do! But men don't get that!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i never close the door either but somehow he finds out :wacko: last month i spent a ton of money on the FRER ones, and had to control myself whenever i wanted to POAS. OH at one point told me that if i really needed to pee on a stick, he would gladly go fetch one from the yard as that would not cost any money :haha: what a jackass.....:dohh:Click to expand...

LMFAO, what a terd!!
My OH just rolls his eyes whenever i go near a pharmacy, or near the pharmacy isle in Walmart! 
Then again, last cycle i was 15 days late for AF, so i had a reason to be buying the good tests! But he still didn't get it!!
Ah well, men. Can't live with em, can't kill em! haha just kidding! :haha:


----------



## ToyFish

candkain said:


> HEY LADIES TODAY WAS MY DAY!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:

Congrats Candkain!! Wishing you a H & H 9!!:happydance:

Congrats to all with :bfp: 

Aww :hugs: to those that darn witch got! 

And :dust: & FXD for the rest of us still chasing! It aint over til its over yall!!!

*AFM* I def have a ways to go, BUT EWCM showed up today right on time! Me and dh have been dtd every other day and its been pretty fun/good :blush: I am really enjoying this cycle thus far...just taking it one day at a time & not stressin!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :winkwink:


----------



## Praying4O

No second line at all...ovulated mon last week...sucks :(


----------



## Momma.Bear

Praying4O said:


> No second line at all...ovulated mon last week...sucks :(

You're not out until AF shows!!
Implantation can take something like up to 12 days!! 
GL :dust:


----------



## Gitlost80

liz29 said:


> 10dpo and got a faint 2nd pink line tonight!!!! well def. test again in am! :dust::dust::dust:

How exciting! I will be up first thing in the morning to see your results! I live to see everyone get there BFPs! Its awesome to come on here everyday and see the newly pregnant announcements.Its almost as good as seeing one on my own pee stick(well,not quite as awesome,but close enough until I get my own:)) Congrats Mama!


----------



## cr183y

the evil witch got me again!!! I cried and cried. AND CRIED! ugh my life is not good at all right now. Tomorrow is my 4 yr anniversary and I don't have the gift I so badly wanted to surprise him with :(


----------



## Chippym2b

No sign of Af but no symptoms and no bfp yet. Last time I was 11 days over before I got a bfp though. Will keep testing.


----------



## Arisa

congrats to all the ladies who got their :bfp: this month
I got my :bfp: this afternoon, ahhh exciting

period two days late and there were two very dark lines, almost as dark as the control line both times I tested, going to doc to confirm tomorrow but :bfp: is a good sign

God bless all those who are TTC in october xoozox


----------



## wifey1988

cr183y said:


> the evil witch got me again!!! I cried and cried. AND CRIED! ugh my life is not good at all right now. Tomorrow is my 4 yr anniversary and I don't have the gift I so badly wanted to surprise him with :(

aw :hugs: hun im so sorry. heres to next month :dust:


----------



## sweet83

cr183y said:


> the evil witch got me again!!! I cried and cried. AND CRIED! ugh my life is not good at all right now. Tomorrow is my 4 yr anniversary and I don't have the gift I so badly wanted to surprise him with :(

 sorry hun.. i know how it would be.. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

Chippym2b said:


> No sign of Af but no symptoms and no bfp yet. Last time I was 11 days over before I got a bfp though. Will keep testing.

I am the same, 12dpo today. All my symptoms just went away a day ago.


----------



## NewlyMrs

Arisa said:


> congrats to all the ladies who got their :bfp: this month
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon, ahhh exciting
> 
> period two days late and there were two very dark lines, almost as dark as the control line both times I tested, going to doc to confirm tomorrow but :bfp: is a good sign
> 
> God bless all those who are TTC in october xoozox

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## NewlyMrs

:nope: Im out, AF got me! now for cycle 2 :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust - It's possible that you ovulated yesterday, but you have a lot of open circles so it's hard to know for sure how accurate the temps are. You can correct them, there's a temp corrector on the Data tab on FF but they recommend not doing that and trying to take your taking temps at the same time everyday instead. I think they allow 30 mins either way :)

AFM - still waiting for my crosshairs but I'm expecting to get them tomorrow.

ETA - I just changed from Advanced to Research mode on FF and got crosshairs for CD22. I don't know whether to stay on this mode or change back to Advanced now! Any thoughts?


----------



## confuseds

i was due yesterday and the witch still hasnt arrived, i poas this morning and it was bfn :( its so frustrating


----------



## bubumaci

candkain said:


> HEY LADIES TODAY WAS MY DAY!!!!! I GOT A :bfp:

Congratulations!! That's wonderful news :hugs2: :happydance:


----------



## Ilikecake

This tww has really shown me just how little I know about my body, I can't for the life of me remember if the symptoms I'm feeling are typical to af coming or if I felt them with James :dohh:


----------



## bubumaci

cr183y said:


> the evil witch got me again!!! I cried and cried. AND CRIED! ugh my life is not good at all right now. Tomorrow is my 4 yr anniversary and I don't have the gift I so badly wanted to surprise him with :(

:cry: :hugs2: :hugs: I know how nice it is to plan to give such a nice birthday / anniversary ... gift (heck, my family is strewn all over the world, but when I have had a couple of occasions this year and everyone has been together, I have so wanted to give the good news in person ... but :nope: that is not the way the world wags)...

Don't get disheartened - you will be able to give him the gift / surprise some time soon and when the time comes, the time will be right :flower:


----------



## bubumaci

Arisa said:


> congrats to all the ladies who got their :bfp: this month
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon, ahhh exciting
> 
> period two days late and there were two very dark lines, almost as dark as the control line both times I tested, going to doc to confirm tomorrow but :bfp: is a good sign
> 
> God bless all those who are TTC in october xoozox

Congratulations Arisa!! That's wonderful news :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Xanth

Just popping in to see how everyone's doing.

It seems like ages until I get to test :nope:

Sooo many BFP's

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## Nix

Congratulations to everybody who got their BFP's and hugs to all those who got caught by AF. 

Today I am feeling a familiar queasy sick feeling and keep gagging. Hmm I wonder 

xxx


----------



## Shorty88

Af due today no sign at all ... Usually like clock work.. Still getting bfn not out till she shows  x


----------



## toffee2010

Congrats to all the girls with their beautiful BFP's .. Lucky girls . 
Boobs have been really sore since ovulation , plus that upset stomach i kept getting last week ... havent a clue if this is my month to be fair ... its our first month of trying ... so we would be very lucky x


----------



## xSarbearx

Im out AF got me :cry:
Congrat's to everyone who got their bfp! :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations to kaboom, candkain and arisa!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Yay to all :bfp:'s, now I am just hoping for mine and all others who have yet to get their own!!! :cloud9:


----------



## JLI

Congrats to the BFP's! I tested this moring, 13 DPO and AF is due Friday or Sat. BFN:(
 



Attached Files:







IMG00261-20111006-0338.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## butterworth

congrats to all the bfp


----------



## Praying4O

BFN for me this am :( but no AF yet, and my temps keep rising


----------



## JLI

Praying4O said:


> BFN for me this am :( but no AF yet, and my temps keep rising

When is/was AF due for you? I'm 13 DPO as well and AF is due Friday or Saturday. I hope she stays away for us both!!


----------



## Momma.Bear

Good luck to those waiting on the witch - hope she stays away!! :dust:


----------



## sweet83

JLI said:


> Congrats to the BFP's! I tested this moring, 13 DPO and AF is due Friday or Sat. BFN:(

i am seeing a 2nd pink line...


----------



## duckytwins

jli and praying - :hugs: :hugs: crossables crossed for you! 

so sorry sarbear, next time for sure! :hugs:


----------



## sweet83

14 dpo tested today and BFN :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

JLI I think I see a faint pink line too, but I had even darker before and pretty sure it was evap (randomly tested early after OV b.c my cycles are wacky coming off the BCP lol). FX for you though, no witchy yet right?!


----------



## Praying4O

JLI said:


> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this am :( but no AF yet, and my temps keep rising
> 
> When is/was AF due for you? I'm 13 DPO as well and AF is due Friday or Saturday. I hope she stays away for us both!!Click to expand...

i am not sure, my period last month was on the 7th and im pretty irregular but its day 30 of my cycle so im expecting my af anytime now i guess, but idk cuz my temp went up from 97 to 98 today! maybe i just have tests that need to be like a week or two late to grab anything


----------



## JLI

almosthere said:


> JLI I think I see a faint pink line too, but I had even darker before and pretty sure it was evap (randomly tested early after OV b.c my cycles are wacky coming off the BCP lol). FX for you though, no witchy yet right?!

Nope! She's due to arrive Friday or Saturday. I hope she stays away!! I want a June baby:) Babyd dust to you!!!


----------



## calista20

Wow congrats to all the BFP's!!! So exciting! And big hugs to all the BFN's!


----------



## JLI

Praying4O said:


> JLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this am :( but no AF yet, and my temps keep rising
> 
> When is/was AF due for you? I'm 13 DPO as well and AF is due Friday or Saturday. I hope she stays away for us both!!Click to expand...
> 
> i am not sure, my period last month was on the 7th and im pretty irregular but its day 30 of my cycle so im expecting my af anytime now i guess, but idk cuz my temp went up from 97 to 98 today! maybe i just have tests that need to be like a week or two late to grab anythingClick to expand...

I hope she stays away from you!!!:dust:


----------



## almosthere

JLI said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> JLI I think I see a faint pink line too, but I had even darker before and pretty sure it was evap (randomly tested early after OV b.c my cycles are wacky coming off the BCP lol). FX for you though, no witchy yet right?!
> 
> Nope! She's due to arrive Friday or Saturday. I hope she stays away!! I want a June baby:) Babyd dust to you!!!Click to expand...

I was a June baby, so I would love a June baby as well! (I dig May too, but that boat has already saild:haha:) And you still have plenty off time before you get the boot, maybe it is still your month! Crossables crossed for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## JLI

sweet83 said:


> JLI said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFP's! I tested this moring, 13 DPO and AF is due Friday or Sat. BFN:(
> 
> i am seeing a 2nd pink line...Click to expand...

I thought I saw something too but I'm not sure! My eyes ALWAYS play tricks on me when I POAS, lol. Thanks for checking it!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, af was due yesterday but still no sign that she is on her way. I tested yesterday with fmu and got a bfn, but it was only a cheap morrisons test, think i might wait until the weekend and if af still hasnt shown test again.

Congrats to the bfp's and hugs to those that af got!! Xxx


----------



## Praying4O

almosthere said:


> JLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> JLI I think I see a faint pink line too, but I had even darker before and pretty sure it was evap (randomly tested early after OV b.c my cycles are wacky coming off the BCP lol). FX for you though, no witchy yet right?!
> 
> Nope! She's due to arrive Friday or Saturday. I hope she stays away!! I want a June baby:) Babyd dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was a June baby, so I would love a June baby as well! (I dig May too, but that boat has already saild:haha:) And you still have plenty off time before you get the boot, maybe it is still your month! Crossables crossed for you!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

i was a May baby!! id LOVE to have a Fathers Day baby for my hubby, so a June baby :) im hoping my AF doesnt come, ive had all negs so far


----------



## almosthere

Praying4O said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> JLI I think I see a faint pink line too, but I had even darker before and pretty sure it was evap (randomly tested early after OV b.c my cycles are wacky coming off the BCP lol). FX for you though, no witchy yet right?!
> 
> Nope! She's due to arrive Friday or Saturday. I hope she stays away!! I want a June baby:) Babyd dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was a June baby, so I would love a June baby as well! (I dig May too, but that boat has already saild:haha:) And you still have plenty off time before you get the boot, maybe it is still your month! Crossables crossed for you!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i was a May baby!! id LOVE to have a Fathers Day baby for my hubby, so a June baby :) im hoping my AF doesnt come, ive had all negs so farClick to expand...

GL sweetie!!! FXXX <3 :hugs:


----------



## JLI

almosthere said:


> JLI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> JLI I think I see a faint pink line too, but I had even darker before and pretty sure it was evap (randomly tested early after OV b.c my cycles are wacky coming off the BCP lol). FX for you though, no witchy yet right?!
> 
> Nope! She's due to arrive Friday or Saturday. I hope she stays away!! I want a June baby:) Babyd dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was a June baby, so I would love a June baby as well! (I dig May too, but that boat has already saild:haha:) And you still have plenty off time before you get the boot, maybe it is still your month! Crossables crossed for you!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I was really hoping for a May baby because my daughter was born May 30, 2010 and my bday is May 31 so if I had gotten pregnant last cycle I would have been due May 17. That's ok though because June will do just fine! LOL


----------



## almosthere

Hehe, I would be due around June 20th and my birthday is June 23rd!


----------



## JLI

almosthere said:


> Hehe, I would be due around June 20th and my birthday is June 23rd!

Awe that would be great! My due date was May 28 with my daughter but she was two days late. I was hoping she would hold out until my bday but she was ready by the 30th! I did sing Happy Birthday to us both at midnight though, lol. If I get pregnant this cycle I would be due June 17.


----------



## Momma.Bear

I'm so happy for everyone with their :bfp: !!
& :hugs: for those the evil witch got!


----------



## MrsMM24

Lots of POAS here goes....

:test: TODAY!! ALLYBABY, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, COLEEY, COLLIE_CRAZY, GINIUS, MONIE30, MRS MC, RAZYFOZY24, and WANTINGAGIRL!!! :test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, BES_, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, MSP_TEEN, POOKERS, 2NDAT40, JODIBAY, ME222, ANNMARIECRISP, CHIPPYM2B, CLAMITY77, DITOPIE, FLYBABY, GK1101, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, WIFEY1988, BELLS N BUMP, CLEARBLUESKY, DINIDANI, JNA44, LAYLASMUMMY, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SAMMY1205, and TYLER LEWIS!!!

:bfp: :bfp: LIZ29, ARISA, CANKAIN, and MYBOYSRMYLIFE!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! I will add you to the testing list LIZ29 and ARISA as you weren't there and I know you deserve to see your name in lights!

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! MZLADYK, SIEGAL, DEANNA26, and SANDY1222!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

I moved you to new dates in Oct since that dreaded AF witch flew in on you MACKMOMMA and DONNADUGGY! So happy you WILL still be getting an Oct BFP! :dust:

MOMMY2BE7772, CR183Y, NEWLYMRS, and SARABEAR, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

CRY183Y, :hugs:I know how you must be feeling, as in aug I wanted to give DW a birthday gift like no other... try to enjoy today, your anniversary! Celebrate your together-ness and then TTC an anniversary blessing!! :winkwink:

BDAWN, I'm agreeing with JUSTKIA, you can probably wait till after 15DPO, there is a real large amount of women that don't see a bfp until after 15DPO, more like 18DPO... GL FXD!:dust:

LIZLOVE, I think you should clear those circles up using the adjuster https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php It isn't recommended as they'd love you to test same time daily, but many women work shifts and different schedules so it is not possible to temp that way. Adjust and I will surely take a peek at your chart.

SAMMY, definitely looks possible that you had a late OV so I would wait to test, see what I wrote to BDAWN, totally applies to you as well. :dust:

MRSKG, thank you. When/If I get the chance, I will definitely try it out and certainly post to your thread! :flower:

DBZ, I am still waiting to hear who went to the store for a test or if one was delivered :test: :dust:
BUG and DEAFG :hugs:
ASTELLAR, YAY for increasing Betas! Things are progressing nicely, so looking forward to hearing from you along this journey! :flower:
TOYFISH, your DTD schedule sounds like a winner... not to mention, like you're having loads of fun!!! :dust:
ICKLE, I think that you should leave FF like that for a day and see how it works itself out, then change tomorrow and see the comparison.... GL :dust:

SWEET83, BELLS N BUMPS, and CONFUSEDS, no :af: = good sign! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good. Totally enjoying reading through this thread and seeing those flashing bfps!!! Let's go Ladies!!

**First Page Updated**


----------



## IwannaBFP

WOW congrats to all you ladies with you :bfp: I tested yesterday with my last FRER and got a :bfn: AF is due today but my temps are still really high and haven't gone down. Im praying that I didnt ovulate late to have another long cycle. I hope AF shows real soon or I get a :bfp: SO I will wait a few days and see what happens. :coffee:
:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Awww... MrsMM24 ... everytime I see your posts, a huge grin spreads across my face! You have such positive energy :) really wonderful :hug:


----------



## IwannaBFP

bubumaci said:


> Awww... MrsMM24 ... everytime I see your posts, a huge grin spreads across my face! You have such positive energy :) really wonderful :hug:

She really is amazing!!!! :flower:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Congrats to all the ladies who got bfps!! Only 4 more days till I can start testing! I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## cbass929

I'm 9dpo and will be testing Oct. 10th for starters :) please add me to the list :)
Thanks


----------



## almosthere

Justagirlxx said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who got bfps!! Only 4 more days till I can start testing! I'm so excited! :happydance:

wow sooo soon, very exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

IwannaBFP said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Awww... MrsMM24 ... everytime I see your posts, a huge grin spreads across my face! You have such positive energy :) really wonderful :hug:
> 
> She really is amazing!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

i second that, she is awesome!! thanks MrsMM24 for keeping such a great thread going :flower:


----------



## lolalei3

Mrs you are definitely the Post Master! :serenade: it's so good how you stay in touch with everyone i love your posts!

Well i'm finally in the 1ww yay! :happydance: 7dpo so prob testing in about 5 days unless af shows! so the 11th i think that will make it, think i need to be moved not sure?

Anyway hope everyones well and lots of :hug: and :dust: to all!!!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z0z41z12.png


----------



## Justagirlxx

almosthere said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Awww... MrsMM24 ... everytime I see your posts, a huge grin spreads across my face! You have such positive energy :) really wonderful :hug:
> 
> She really is amazing!!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i second that, she is awesome!! thanks MrsMM24 for keeping such a great thread going :flower:Click to expand...

I agree! She is awesome! Thanks MrsMM!! And it seems like this is a very lucky thread!


----------



## WannaSticky1

Tested again this morning, and another BFN.. But I still have hope. :D


----------



## bes_

Still no AF just brown spotting for about 3 days on and off last week. Going to get a test tonight and take it in the morning or maybe tonight. Depends on OH! Will update you as soon as I find out. I'm nervous.. :nope:


----------



## almosthere

bes_ said:


> Still no AF just brown spotting for about 3 days on and off last week. Going to get a test tonight and take it in the morning or maybe tonight. Depends on OH! Will update you as soon as I find out. I'm nervous.. :nope:

GL! :thumbup:


----------



## sweet83

MrsMM24 ... u r really awesome... :flower:


----------



## IwannaBFP

bes_ said:


> Still no AF just brown spotting for about 3 days on and off last week. Going to get a test tonight and take it in the morning or maybe tonight. Depends on OH! Will update you as soon as I find out. I'm nervous.. :nope:

Brown spotting is a good sign!!!! When is AF due and have you tested yet this cycle? Sorry I am sure you have posted all of this info but its gets a lil crazy up in here. lol


----------



## Justagirlxx

WannaSticky1 said:


> Tested again this morning, and another BFN.. But I still have hope. :D

You're only 11 dpo right? Dont loose hope, you got a lot of time to go!!


----------



## wifey1988

hey girls! this morning i tested and :bfn: (hopefully if its right AF will show soon) but im not sure because i was not able to technically use FMU as i only slept about 3 1/2 hrs I don't know if that would even be concentrated enough.. Plus I have no idea when I ovulated. 
How is everyone? :dust: to those still to test. and for me hehe


----------



## Praying4O

wifey1988 said:


> hey girls! this morning i tested and :bfn: (hopefully if its right AF will show soon) but im not sure because i was not able to technically use FMU as i only slept about 3 1/2 hrs I don't know if that would even be concentrated enough.. Plus I have no idea when I ovulated.
> How is everyone? :dust: to those still to test. and for me hehe

I tested neg this am, no AF yet, no spotting of any kind actually.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:


----------



## wifey1988

Praying4O said:


> wifey1988 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! this morning i tested and :bfn: (hopefully if its right AF will show soon) but im not sure because i was not able to technically use FMU as i only slept about 3 1/2 hrs I don't know if that would even be concentrated enough.. Plus I have no idea when I ovulated.
> How is everyone? :dust: to those still to test. and for me hehe
> 
> I tested neg this am, no AF yet, no spotting of any kind actually.Click to expand...

:growlmad:me either. i dont want to get my hopes up this wait is the hard one because if i dont get AF i wont want to test again for atleast 4 or 5 days lol


----------



## wifey1988

Bunnylicious said:


> Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:

congrats hun!! :flower: h&h 9 mos


----------



## almosthere

Bunnylicious said:


> Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:

OMG YAY! So many BFP's on this thread, it is so amazing and inspiring, hope I am just as lucky as all you pregger ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Any symptoms leading up to your BFP?!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Bunnylicious said:


> Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!! CONGRATS!!!!! :dance:


----------



## bubumaci

Bunnylicious said:


> Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:

Congratulations Bunnylicious - that's wonderful news :dust::hugs2:
:happydance:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Bunnylicious said:


> Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:

Yayyy congrats hun!! This is such a lucky thread!! :)


----------



## magrace

Hi Ladies, How is everyone doing? Well here I am on my 9th month! 

Had a little set back yesterday had my biopsy for my cervical cells, they did 3 different ones :( So should be okay to bd'd next week before the big O...

Hope everyone is doing well!!! Best of luck to everyone.
AF is due the 30th so maybe ill know for Halloween :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

magrace said:


> Hi Ladies, How is everyone doing? Well here I am on my 9th month!
> 
> Had a little set back yesterday had my biopsy for my cervical cells, they did 3 different ones :( So should be okay to bd'd next week before the big O...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!! Best of luck to everyone.
> AF is due the 30th so maybe ill know for Halloween :)

Yikes! I hope you are feeling ok. When will you know anything?


----------



## bes_

IwannaBFP said:


> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF just brown spotting for about 3 days on and off last week. Going to get a test tonight and take it in the morning or maybe tonight. Depends on OH! Will update you as soon as I find out. I'm nervous.. :nope:
> 
> Brown spotting is a good sign!!!! When is AF due and have you tested yet this cycle? Sorry I am sure you have posted all of this info but its gets a lil crazy up in here. lolClick to expand...


AF was due on the 30th of September. I took a test the 29th and got a negative result. Then spotting started on the night of the 29th - drop of blood on the 30th - then very little spotting, only when I wiped, til the 2nd. It's now the 6th and no AF! Not sure what's going on if I got a negative and still no AF. Maybe it was too early.


----------



## bes_

Bunnylicious said:


> Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:


Congrats!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think you should test again!! :) Sometimes people spot or bleed on the days they are supposed to have AF when they are preggo! Also I didnt get a bfp with 2 of my kids until I was 6 weeks plus! GL!!!!


----------



## sweet83

Bunnylicious said:


> Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:

wow... awesome.. congrats hun :happydance::flower:


----------



## bes_

IwannaBFP said:


> I think you should test again!! :) Sometimes people spot or bleed on the days they are supposed to have AF when they are preggo! Also I didnt get a bfp with 2 of my kids until I was 6 weeks plus! GL!!!!

Thanks!! :)


----------



## Justagirlxx

bes_ said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF just brown spotting for about 3 days on and off last week. Going to get a test tonight and take it in the morning or maybe tonight. Depends on OH! Will update you as soon as I find out. I'm nervous.. :nope:
> 
> Brown spotting is a good sign!!!! When is AF due and have you tested yet this cycle? Sorry I am sure you have posted all of this info but its gets a lil crazy up in here. lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> AF was due on the 30th of September. I took a test the 29th and got a negative result. Then spotting started on the night of the 29th - drop of blood on the 30th - then very little spotting, only when I wiped, til the 2nd. It's now the 6th and no AF! Not sure what's going on if I got a negative and still no AF. Maybe it was too early.Click to expand...


Are your periods usually very heavy or do you sometimes have lighter months? It sounds like the spotting may have been IB or a very light period. I would say keep testing and keep at DTD because you never know if maybe your cycle is a bit messed up and you O'ed at a different time because of the spotting. GL and keep us posted!


----------



## MrsMM24

BUBU, you know I try... and so many of you know by now, how truly excited and happy I am in seeing you get those bfps!!!

The journey that I have been on has helped me with positivity.

Thank ALMOSTHERE! Planning on keeping it going each month till everyone I've come across gers their bfp!!

LOLALEI, loving my new PostMaster nickname, thanx! I take pleasure in keeping in touch with each person on their individual journey. YAY for the 1WW, almost to your bfp! You have some good symptoms noted. :dust:

JUSTAGIRL, Thanks! Yes, Oct has been and will continue to be lucky! You will soon be adding to the luck-y-ness!

WANNASTICKY, YAY for hoping because you are actually still early as AF isn't due until next week! FXD! :dust:

BES, shake the nerves Hun, I think you have a sticky bean!! sounds promising! :dust:

SWEET, thanks! I also checked your chart, you have some white circles there, do you think you can adjust them? https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

WIFEY, no :af: is a good symptom, so wait a little longer so we can see the dark pink lines! :dust:

PRAYING4, I don't see you on the first page, hope I didn't miss you, would you like to be added, what's your test day???

BUNNYLICIOUS, first off CONGRATS :happydance: I hope that you have a H&H 9 mos! I don't see you on my front page either, I can add you! There are sooo many potential bump buddies in here!!!
MAGRACE, I added you for the end of the month Hun!! I am testing at the end too FXD! :dust:


----------



## bes_

Justagirlxx said:


> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF just brown spotting for about 3 days on and off last week. Going to get a test tonight and take it in the morning or maybe tonight. Depends on OH! Will update you as soon as I find out. I'm nervous.. :nope:
> 
> Brown spotting is a good sign!!!! When is AF due and have you tested yet this cycle? Sorry I am sure you have posted all of this info but its gets a lil crazy up in here. lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> AF was due on the 30th of September. I took a test the 29th and got a negative result. Then spotting started on the night of the 29th - drop of blood on the 30th - then very little spotting, only when I wiped, til the 2nd. It's now the 6th and no AF! Not sure what's going on if I got a negative and still no AF. Maybe it was too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are your periods usually very heavy or do you sometimes have lighter months? It sounds like the spotting may have been IB or a very light period. I would say keep testing and keep at DTD because you never know if maybe your cycle is a bit messed up and you O'ed at a different time because of the spotting. GL and keep us posted!Click to expand...

They're usually heavy and I never have brown spotting at the beginning or as a period, near the end- yes. Hopefully it was IB. Thanks! I'll definitely keep you all posted.


----------



## bes_

MrsMM24 said:


> BES, shake the nerves Hun, I think you have a sticky bean!! sounds promising! :dust:

Thank you - I hope so! :flower:


----------



## Justagirlxx

bes_ said:


> Justagirlxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bes_ said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF just brown spotting for about 3 days on and off last week. Going to get a test tonight and take it in the morning or maybe tonight. Depends on OH! Will update you as soon as I find out. I'm nervous.. :nope:
> 
> Brown spotting is a good sign!!!! When is AF due and have you tested yet this cycle? Sorry I am sure you have posted all of this info but its gets a lil crazy up in here. lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> AF was due on the 30th of September. I took a test the 29th and got a negative result. Then spotting started on the night of the 29th - drop of blood on the 30th - then very little spotting, only when I wiped, til the 2nd. It's now the 6th and no AF! Not sure what's going on if I got a negative and still no AF. Maybe it was too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are your periods usually very heavy or do you sometimes have lighter months? It sounds like the spotting may have been IB or a very light period. I would say keep testing and keep at DTD because you never know if maybe your cycle is a bit messed up and you O'ed at a different time because of the spotting. GL and keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> They're usually heavy and I never have brown spotting at the beginning or as a period, near the end- yes. Hopefully it was IB. Thanks! I'll definitely keep you all posted.Click to expand...

Ohh that sounds promising!! If it was IB you should get a positive a week after!! FXed for you hun!


----------



## KozmikKitten

This thread is so busy I cant keep up! 
Congrats to all the BFP's!! So excited to see the enthusiasm in here!

AFM...still waiting to O! DH's birthday Saturday and predicted O is Sunday! Its gonna be a FUN bday weekend! =)


----------



## magrace

IwannaBFP said:


> magrace said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, How is everyone doing? Well here I am on my 9th month!
> 
> Had a little set back yesterday had my biopsy for my cervical cells, they did 3 different ones :( So should be okay to bd'd next week before the big O...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!! Best of luck to everyone.
> AF is due the 30th so maybe ill know for Halloween :)
> 
> Yikes! I hope you are feeling ok. When will you know anything?Click to expand...


I had a abnormal pap about a year ago with high risk cervical cancer cells on my cervix, so I get a biopsy every 6 months to make sure the cells stay the same. Ive been given the okay fine if you want to get pregnant okay by the doctor, but if i get pregnant and I need to get treated then they have to wait till after I give birth. But i see it as Im not stopping life to worry about this!!


----------



## Praying4O

magrace said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magrace said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, How is everyone doing? Well here I am on my 9th month!
> 
> Had a little set back yesterday had my biopsy for my cervical cells, they did 3 different ones :( So should be okay to bd'd next week before the big O...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!! Best of luck to everyone.
> AF is due the 30th so maybe ill know for Halloween :)
> 
> Yikes! I hope you are feeling ok. When will you know anything?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a abnormal pap about a year ago with high risk cervical cancer cells on my cervix, so I get a biopsy every 6 months to make sure the cells stay the same. Ive been given the okay fine if you want to get pregnant okay by the doctor, but if i get pregnant and I need to get treated then they have to wait till after I give birth. But i see it as Im not stopping life to worry about this!!Click to expand...

i had those when i was 14. Mine went away on their own...super weird


----------



## butterworth

Bunnylicious said:


> Finally had the courage to test today and got :bfp: :flower:

congrats h&h 9 months 

i tested today with a $ test just cuz I had too poas haven't done it in a few months but got a bfn and I knew that would happen its to early anyway but still feeling hopeful. wont test again till the 10th af is due the 9th fx for all those still waiting to test


----------



## Sunshyne

Congrats to all the :bfp: hope you all have a messed 9 months!!!!!
Waiting to test is making me so antsy praying this is our month as well. Last month i went into major depression after :witch: showed up...Hoping for a better outcome


----------



## Nix

Big CONGRATS BUNNYLICIOUS xxxx


----------



## DBZ34

So AF didn't show yesterday and seems to be staying away today! I'm not feeling a ton of symptoms. A bit of heartburn, some creamy CM, a headache and a backache to match. And I am HUNGRY. I had slight cramps yesterday, but they've gone today. I broke down and bought some hpts....so I guess I'll POAS in a few and see how it goes. Either way, I'm feeling encouraged this time around. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

No AF for me so far either and she was expected yesterday.. :wacko: Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone still in the tww! :flower:


----------



## Monie30

I was due AF today...Witch hasnt shown her face .. I am so so so confused and fed up. I feel like crying. 

I have so far gone through 50 IC, 4 asda,6 tesco, 4 morrisons, 2 FRER and I still dont think I have a definate BFP..All of the IC showed a faint faint line but never got any darker, tesco and asda have shown a faint line but no darker and FRER 1st was one of those horrible white lines, 2nd was aagin tiny thin line but when I looked at other tests on here I put that down to evap.

I seriously can not do this any more. I had my 4th MC last month and the stress is beginning to get to both of us so much that I cant concentrate on anything else.

I have even started going to buy tests from places I havent been already so ppl wont think Im mad coming in every day.:cry:

I feel so down and depressed, How much is too much? I dont think I can take any more but then I dont want to be with out the longed for baby we both so desperately want!


----------



## KozmikKitten

MrsMM...you are so sweet! Hubby will get a kick out of seeing his bday on the first page! =)


----------



## Mrskg

Monie30 I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time and foryour losses x are all those tests for this cycle or your time ttc? X


----------



## Razyfozy84

Hi ladies, just a quick update, havent seen the witch yet, she was due today but nothing, havent tested today goin away the weekend so im gonna wait til monday if i can hold out that long!!! Lol!! Good luck everyone lots a love xxx


----------



## Momma.Bear

Quick question - anyone had this before?
AF just ended *yesterday* & today I'm crampy with a lower back ache?
It's super weird.


----------



## shiara

hi ladies..
af was due yesterday..but no sign yet... i have v little symptoms like slight headache on and off for 2-3 days,, lower backahe, creamy cm...and just now i had pinching cramps/pains on pelvic area,then left n right sides of ovary ..... didnt got time to get a hpt yet... does itt mean something????...i usually just get cramps and irritable mood before af...


----------



## MichelleW

Hey,

Just joined the 2 week wait again, can you add me for testing on the 17th October.

Thanks 

Fingers crossed :D


----------



## carter3737

Hi I'm new here. I'm in the two week wait. I should be able to test around Oct.18. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I'm really hoping for a positive. Good Luck to all!!!!


----------



## domesticdiva

I don't know how I am going to wait till the 11th to test, I'm going insane! Today is cd28, I started in the past on cd 28-31, one cycle was cd33. So hooray for not starting today I guess, but I a, loosing hope for this month. But I am feelng super wierd today too, ugh I don't know anymore. Soooooo wish I had a test in the house right now, dh won't let me get one lol I wasted the last pack being a poasa lol Guys don't understand the addiction. & wouldn't it be so different if they had a bunch of unusual symptoms? they'd want to know what was going on too!

so many bfps fo far I love it, & hopefully mannnny more to come!


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm now 9dpo and got BFNs this morning. Feeling out this month. Last time I got definite BFPs big pretty pink lines at 9dpo :(


----------



## caitlinsmom

Testing 10/10 ;)


----------



## Beauty2

Collie_Crazy - stay positive. 9dpo is still very early and each pregnancy is different. Wait a few more days or until AF day and test again. Good luck to you!! FX!! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Monie30 - I'm so sorry for your losses. It will happen, don't stress yourself out about it or you'll have bigger problems. Just try to relax. Maybe you should only test when you've missed AF? That way you won't be dissapointed. It's amazing how many times women have miscarriages and don't even know it. Just stay positive and keep trying. It will happen. I've heard of women trying to 3-4 years and got a bfp. On "BFP announcement" this one lady had been trying for 13years and just now getting a bfp. Wow!! That's amazing! I hope you get yours soon with a beautiful sticky bean!! I'm praying you get some nice dark lines followed by a beautiful sticky bean on a lovely scan!! :hugs: Good luck! FX! :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Tested for the first time since TTCing...BFN. But no AF, so I'm not out yet! I guess we'll see what happens in the next few days. I might end up moving my official testing date.


----------



## bdawn8403

JLI said:


> Congrats to the BFP's! I tested this moring, 13 DPO and AF is due Friday or Sat. BFN:(

I'm due the same time, 12dpo today. Am waiting till Sat to test again if AF isn't here. Hope we both get a BFP :flower:


----------



## bdawn8403

Another vivid dream today! What made it better that it was about the most gorgeous man alive! :cloud9:

Also there was a baby in it driving a school bus :haha:

Hope this is good.

Just found out my husband had a crazy vivid dream today too hmmm


----------



## Justagirlxx

collie_crazy said:


> I'm now 9dpo and got BFNs this morning. Feeling out this month. Last time I got definite BFPs big pretty pink lines at 9dpo :(

9 dpo is still very early hun, you aren't out yet!


----------



## jmarionsmith

collie_crazy said:


> I'm now 9dpo and got BFNs this morning. Feeling out this month. Last time I got definite BFPs big pretty pink lines at 9dpo :(

I know how you feel, collie_crazy! I'm 9 dpo as well and got a :bfn: I know it is still early but it doesn't help my feelings to see a negative!


----------



## rdy4number2

I will be testing October 31. Please add me.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! I have a couple questions about OPKs! First time using them tonight...
Do OPK's have such a thing as an "almost positive" ? I thought I read that a negative is a negative no matter how dark the line is. Just wondering! And, do you all confirm your IC OPK's with a more expensive store bought one if you think its positive? Or do you trust the IC? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## emzy_11

Testing October 22....Hurry Up Already! :haha:


----------



## bdawn8403

I have a question. I have noticed for about 2 days now my cm has a small hint of smell like iron, does that mean AF is coming? I have never ever noticed this before. I am 12dpo and also today my cm has increased and really white, its like a border between sticky and creamy and it stretches a tad, maybe like .5 to a centimeter. Any thoughts on it? CP is still high and soft but closed.


----------



## bdawn8403

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey ladies! I have a couple questions about OPKs! First time using them tonight...
> Do OPK's have such a thing as an "almost positive" ? I thought I read that a negative is a negative no matter how dark the line is. Just wondering! And, do you all confirm your IC OPK's with a more expensive store bought one if you think its positive? Or do you trust the IC? Thanks for any help!!

I think everybody is different with OPKs. I usually get no 2nd line and then one day I will get a very light line for a day or two and then I will get a really dark one for a day or two and back to no line. I think that signals to me that its going to happen shortly kind of like a light line on a hpt says your a little big pregnant. I think the OPK says you are little bit ov :haha:


----------



## Mzladyk

This thread moves really fast :plane:


----------



## Bug222

im out.. can't stop crying :cry:


----------



## almosthere

Bug222 said:


> im out.. can't stop crying :cry:

Did AF get you? And sorry to hear if so :hugs:


----------



## Momma.Bear

emzy_11 said:


> Testing October 22....Hurry Up Already! :haha:

Me too! I hope we get our :bfp: !:hugs:


----------



## JnA44

Ok ladies!!!! I am now currently 3 days late!! I have EXTREMELY REGULAR periods and was due for one on the 4th!!! Nothing yet!! I took a pregnancy test but it came out negative!!! It was $ store test. Could that be why? I'm going completely nutso in here!!!! AhHHHHHHHH!!! 

On a lighter note- CONGRATS TO ALL BFPs!!! H&H to all you blessed ladies!!! All those AF catchers next month is yours CLAIM IT!!!


----------



## Sarz86

Hi all, i havent been on this site for a few weeks cos my partner said i was obsessing and needed to relax! I havent had any symptoms, my nipples are little sore lile usual before af and i onle had sex the night of ovulation and was so sure i would be out we booked a holiday to vegas! My af is due sunday but for some reason i thought id test this morning to put my mind at rest and it was bfp! Im sitting here in absolute shock! I dont want to get too excited cos exactly a year ago i had a chemical pregnancy, fingers crossed this one sticks


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm going to bite the bullet and say I'm out :( af due tomorrow and I'm all crampy today.



Eta- I'm doing an experiment being as I keep thinking I can see a faint line. Just done a test with fmu and one with water and will then compare


----------



## bubumaci

Sarz86 said:


> Hi all, i havent been on this site for a few weeks cos my partner said i was obsessing and needed to relax! I havent had any symptoms, my nipples are little sore lile usual before af and i onle had sex the night of ovulation and was so sure i would be out we booked a holiday to vegas! My af is due sunday but for some reason i thought id test this morning to put my mind at rest and it was bfp! Im sitting here in absolute shock! I dont want to get too excited cos exactly a year ago i had a chemical pregnancy, fingers crossed this one sticks

Congratulations to you Sarz86 :hugs2: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## daopdesign

Got my :bfp: 1st Oct, please add me x


----------



## tyler lewis

Snd0111 said:


> tyler lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snd0111 said:
> 
> 
> Mine tooo :happydance:
> 
> Very new to all this, happy I can test early now, will be a struggle to not test till 5th but I will try my best
> 
> :dust: GL to you
> 
> 
> 
> hi hun well gave in and tested today got a :bfn:
> will try again tomorrow, just keep telling myself im not out till the:witch: shows herself:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hii ya..how did you get on today? I got BFN :growlmad: 13dpo so really dont think ill get my BFP this monthClick to expand...


hiya hun i got :bfn: too:cry:. im 12 dpo today getting really bad cramps feels like the :witch: is gonna show herself soon x


----------



## sweet83

daopdesign said:


> Got my :bfp: 1st Oct, please add me x

wow... excellent.. congrats hun :happydance::flower:


----------



## tyler lewis

daopdesign said:


> Got my :bfp: 1st Oct, please add me x

CONGRATULATIONS HUN :happydance:


----------



## Ilikecake

Did my little experiment and quite clearly i've been seeing things as I can't see a line :cry:

The top test was done with water and the bottom test was with fmu
 



Attached Files:







DSC08613.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bubumaci

daopdesign said:


> Got my :bfp: 1st Oct, please add me x

Congratulations! That's wonderful news :hugs2: :happydance:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Bfn for me this morning af due today had some brown spotting and mild cramping yesterday
This morning no brown when I wiped still crampy we'll see if she shows up today or tomorrow


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations bunnylicious!!!!


----------



## lian_83

Hi MM24, I wanted to join the fun.. Please add me, I'll be testing on Oct 20!! Baby dust to all.. :dust: Hope that I'll have a test buddy here..


----------



## toffee2010

Tested today .... and guess what .... BFP !!!!!!!!! Pregnant on the first month of trying ... crazy .. 11dpo , just hope he/she sticks .... nice pink lines on the first response early detection xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations toffee!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

toffee2010 said:


> Tested today .... and guess what .... BFP !!!!!!!!! Pregnant on the first month of trying ... crazy .. 11dpo , just hope he/she sticks .... nice pink lines on the first response early detection xx

Congratulations toffee!! How exciting and lucky you in the first month! FXd for a sticky lil bean :)

:dust: :happydance:


----------



## bdawn8403

I think I might be out ?? I just checked cm and it had very light brown blood in it. I don't know. Can't be IB since I am 13 dpo. No cramping or other normal AF symptoms. We will see. I may make my husband hop on and see if he can make it show if its going to :haha:

I instantly started not feeling well when I saw it. I am afraid to go to sleep now because I am afraid to wake up bleeding. My stomach is in knots and I wanna throw up. I'm so nervous.


----------



## Hippiechick

Tested this morning. 4 days late and BFN of course. Don't feel any cramps or anything so not sure what's going on. Think I'm out though as surely if I was then the test would have showed up positive by now.


----------



## Shorty88

So af still not here all cramps gone feeling grand today... Sorry tmi felt my cervix today to see if it is high or low... It was high but around again sorry tmi was swollen so don't no if that is a sign of af... Milky cm thick but not stringy sorry again... Anyone expierence that?


----------



## Ilikecake

toffee2010 said:


> Tested today .... and guess what .... BFP !!!!!!!!! Pregnant on the first month of trying ... crazy .. 11dpo , just hope he/she sticks .... nice pink lines on the first response early detection xx


Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JLI

AF started yesterday:( I guess onto month 6..ugh. I want to cry.


----------



## Praying4O

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! :) very light, but its there!!! took 3 tests :) getting darker by the day!!!!

GOOD LUCK LADIES and losts of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kittylady

Praying4O said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! :) very light, but its there!!! took 3 tests :) getting darker by the day!!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES and losts of :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats hun - hope some of your baby dust rubs off on me :)


----------



## toffee2010

Congrats praying4o xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bes_

Took a test this AM. :nope: :bfn: but still no :af: So confused. :shrug: How can I know when to :sex: or when I O with no AF?


----------



## momwannabe81

Count me out she got me today.


----------



## duckytwins

momwannabe81 said:


> Count me out she got me today.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

All i can say is WOW!!! I was on here last night and so far 4 :bfp: !!!!! 

To BUNNY, TOFFEE, PRAYIN and DAOP wishing you ladies a very H&H 9months to you all!! :hugs:
:wohoo:
This is definitely a very lucky thread!

Collie and Jmarion i will be 9dpo tomorrow too and am dying to :test:
I know this will be too early tho and i dont know if :sex: was on right days as it was 5 days before O and 1dpo so feel out already! :shrug:

LOve and :dust: to all!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z0z41z12.png


----------



## bubumaci

Praying4O said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! :) very light, but its there!!! took 3 tests :) getting darker by the day!!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES and losts of :dust::dust::dust:


Congratulations! That's wonderful news :flower::thumbup:

AFM ... :cry: my DH just got the results of his SA ... and they are catastrophic :cry: Apparently the doctor had to hunt for forever just to find one "whole" sperm and even then he said that one cannot be sure that it doesn't have a genetic defect. :cry:
So - natural conception is 100% not possible ... and the chances via ICSI are apparently also quite slim. ... but we shall see what the clinic says on the 17th (have an appointment already) - based on my friend's research (who has had two successful pregnancies through them), they are the best in Germany if not in Europe and have a much higher success rate than other clinics.

Please keep fingers crossed for us!! :cry:


----------



## allybaby

Hi ladies. Congratulations to all with the bfn. Af is a day late but I think it's on it's way. Tested this morning with a bfn. The lateness is probably stress related. My MIL died this week and her funeral is today. Not good times for our family. Best of luck to everyone and here is hoping af stays away.


----------



## allybaby

That was supposed to read congrats to all with the bfP!!!


----------



## goodvibes2

i just looked at the first page thats alot of blinking BFP :) happy and healthy 9 months to whomever got the BFPs and good luck and :dust: to everyone waiting to test :)


----------



## Darkest

Just wondered if i can join, i'll be 8dpo Sunday 9th and plan to do an IC.
If :bfn: i will wait till 11 or 12 dpo and test again.


----------



## jessa_cole

It looks like I MAY have ovulated yesterday (anyone wanna check my chart?) so if you wouldn't mind putting me down for the 20th, that would be great. :)


----------



## Darkest

jessa_cole said:


> It looks like I MAY have ovulated yesterday (anyone wanna check my chart?) so if you wouldn't mind putting me down for the 20th, that would be great. :)

Certainly does look that way, good luck!


----------



## JLI

praying4o said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Bfp!!!!!!!!!!!! :) very light, but its there!!! Took 3 tests :) getting darker by the day!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies and losts of :dust::dust::dust:

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

HAPPY WEEKEND TO ALL MY FAVORITE LADIES!!!! Looks like AF is really on her way today!!! Temps dropped a ton! I am ok with that tho!!! That means I am normal again!!!!! WOOO HOOOO :dance:


----------



## akshustobemom

hi girls

plsss add me in ur list.

hope to get :bfp:. i ll :test: on oct-15.

baby dust to all of u.

akshustobemom


----------



## DBZ34

My temps dropped again today. AF hasn't shown yet though. I'm going to give it a couple more days to show up, so I'm changing my testing date from the 8th to the 10th. We'll see if she shows up soon...


----------



## KozmikKitten

bubumaci said:


> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! :) very light, but its there!!! took 3 tests :) getting darker by the day!!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES and losts of :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! That's wonderful news :flower::thumbup:
> 
> AFM ... :cry: my DH just got the results of his SA ... and they are catastrophic :cry: Apparently the doctor had to hunt for forever just to find one "whole" sperm and even then he said that one cannot be sure that it doesn't have a genetic defect. :cry:
> So - natural conception is 100% not possible ... and the chances via ICSI are apparently also quite slim. ... but we shall see what the clinic says on the 17th (have an appointment already) - based on my friend's research (who has had two successful pregnancies through them), they are the best in Germany if not in Europe and have a much higher success rate than other clinics.
> 
> Please keep fingers crossed for us!! :cry:Click to expand...



So sorry to hear your news! Good luck to you and DH on the 17th! Keep us posted. You know what the barrier is and now you can attack it and get to the good stuff! :hugs:


----------



## sweet83

my temps dropped down today... looks like AF is on the way... :cry:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks KozmikKitten - I like the idea of barriers and getting to the good stuff :)


----------



## brassy

bubumaci said:


> Thanks KozmikKitten - I like the idea of barriers and getting to the good stuff :)

bubumaci, really sorry to read your news...

BUT I would like to let you know that my friend's sister had problems getting pregnant. After some tests they discovered that her husband had a very low sperm count. In one of the analysis, they didn't find any sperm at all! They decided then to go for ivf. It was in the beginning of the summer when they had all the tests and they scheduled their ivf for the autumn so as to have their summer holidays with no worries. She fell pregnant NATURALLY during the summer, and she has today a healthy son!!! I find her story really inspiring...I hope you find it inspiring too! I wish you the best of luck!
Take care...:flower::flower:


----------



## Dazed125

Wow look how busy its getting in here, its hard to keep up with all the posts!

Just popping in to say good luck to all the ladies testing over the weekend

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

And so the Weekend of POAS begins....
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GD29!!! *

:test: TODAY!! BLUBERRYMUFIN, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, FERTILESOUL, MAS1118, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, SAMMY1205, SND0111, WANNABEAMOM, and ZOFRANKS!!! :test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, BES_, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, MSP_TEEN, POOKERS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, ANNMARIECRISP, CHIPPYM2B, DITOPIE, FLYBABY, GK1101, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, WIFEY1988, BELLS N BUMP, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, DINIDANI, JNA44, LAYLASMUMMY, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SAMMY1205, TYLER LEWIS, ALLYBABY, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, COLEEY, COLLIE_CRAZY, GINIUS, MONIE30, MRS MC, RAZYFOZY24, and WANTINGAGIRL!!!

:bfp: :bfp: TOFFEE, SARZ86, and PRAYING4O!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! I will add you to the testing list PRAYING4O as you weren't there and I know you deserve to see your name in lights!

DAOPDESIGN, I am not sure if you have seen the first page in a while, but you were added a couple days ago, CONGRATS again Hun!

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! DARKEST, DAVIAUX, AKSHUSTOBEMOM, MICHELLEW, CARTER3737, LIAN_HAWAII, JESSA_COLE, EMZY_11, and RDY4NUMBER2!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

LIAN, there are plenty on your day to be TTC buddies with, GL!
JESSA, hey Girl, glad to see you and YAY for OV!!!
I moved your date in DBZ! You are sure to see nice dark pink BFP lines Monday! :dust:

BUG, IWANNA, JLI, CLAMITY, and MOMWANNABE81, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
BUG :hugs: I know it&#8217;s hard, and don&#8217;t worry, cry, allow yourself that! :hugs:
IWANNA, I hate hate hate that that damned witch has flown in on that ugly *ss broom! However as you said, this does indicate that you are getting a more regular cycle so FXD and GL for Nov!!!
BUBU, damn! Sorry for the news you just received Hun. :hugs: Hopefully DH isn&#8217;t too down and you can comfort him now as you all move to the next step. Is IUI or IVF an option? No worries, I am here for you and will remain your TTC buddy through this to your very sticky BFP! :hugs:
ICKLE, how did things work out with FF research or changing it???GL :dust:
JNA, what DPO are you??? :test:
SHORTY88, TYLER LEWIS, ILIKECAKEPINKORBLUE, MONIE, RAZY, and SHIARA, no :af: = good sign! :dust:

SWEET, have you tried changing your white circles (on the chart, I am stalking)??
MONIE, don&#8217;t get down Hun, I know that it hard and even disheartening, but your time is surely around the corner, you haven&#8217;t seen AF so things are still possible. So sorry for your losses :hugs:
RAZY, enjoy your weekend away, and roll back in afterwards to a BFP! :dust:
KOZMI, yeah, we have to give our OHs a something to be happy about at times during this as it is just as hard on them as us even if it doesn&#8217;t seem like it&#8230; Not to mention, his happy day is a happy day for you too! There isn&#8217;t an almost pos, but that does indicate fertile. You can get those faint lines if you just miss OPK timing or if it is about to happen. The window is sooo much shorter than we realize, therefore I tend to test 2 times a day.
FLYBABY, CONFUSEDS, BES (you can also check CM), BLUBERRY, HIPPIE, ALLYBABY (so sorry to hear of your MIL&#8217;s passing :hugs: ), COLLIE, and JMARION, BFN and no:af: is still a good sign. Some ladies have a lower HSG until they are pretty far past AF&#8230; FXD! :dust:
COLLIE, my dear BEAUTY2 took the words right out of my mouth, 9DPO is VERY early, not to mention, each PG is different so hang in there!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. Totally enjoying reading through this thread and seeing those flashing bfps!!! I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! I will be updating the thread over the weekend as we have a long one and there are SOOOO many testers! GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## tyler lewis

im out :cry: the :witch: has decided to pay me a visit this afternoon..


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations praying4o!!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Congrats to all you girls with the BFPs! You all must be over joyed! Every morning when I get on here and see all of your BPF announcements,it gets my day off to a great start.I love sharing in the joy of that first BFP post.:dance:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Well brown stuff is back with the mild cramping just waiting for :af: to show her face :nope:


----------



## TheSmpsns

AF is due the 20th for me!


----------



## micheller7794

Hi all,

Can you put me down for this month. AF due Oct 18th. Thanks!

we're not actively trying this month as my Naturopath has told me I'm too 'toxic' to carry a successful pregnancy this month. But despite being careful, I think DH and I may have been successful this month, he has super-sperm that he is very proud of lol :blush: . I'm in 2ww, 6 dpo, but I'm nauseous, peeing a LOT, dizzy spells, tired, darker nipples but not sore boobs, cleaning house lots (unlike me!) and snappy moods. Also I just feel pregnant.

Like with my last pregnancy I knew somehow from the beginning that something wasn't right and I miscarried at 11 weeks (baby died at 8 weeks). I have super-sensitive pregnancy tests that I can't use until around 7-10 dpo but my friend predicts I'll know on Wed 12th Oct ... 5 days to go! 

My sister and her two kids are coming to stay for half-term next week so I'm praying that I'll keep it together, thankfully she has decided to book them into a nearby hotel as we tend to bicker even without hormones lol.

Sticky, sticky baby dust to everyone!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Monie30

Mrskg said:


> Monie30 I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time and foryour losses x are all those tests for this cycle or your time ttc? X

Hi MrsKg Thank You 

The tests were all from this cycle!! I know madness.

AF has shown today :cry: so we have decided we need to take a step back for a while no more obsessing over everything, its not fair on the children I have and it is awful being so obsessed, but am going to try to get back to normal and just NTNP as thats the way it happened before.:dohh:

I wish you all the best :hugs:

MrsMM24 

Thank you for your kind words too.. Im afraid I am out for this month but hopefully if we can relax and try and not worry about it, it will happen xx


----------



## Nafretili

How do you join this thread? I'm new to B&B sorry! :(

I'm testing on 17th October!


----------



## sweet83

MrsMM24 said:


> And so the Weekend of POAS begins....
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GD29!!! *
> 
> :test: TODAY!! BLUBERRYMUFIN, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, FERTILESOUL, MAS1118, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, SAMMY1205, SND0111, WANNABEAMOM, and ZOFRANKS!!! :test:
> 
> :coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, BES_, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, MSP_TEEN, POOKERS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, ANNMARIECRISP, CHIPPYM2B, DITOPIE, FLYBABY, GK1101, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, WIFEY1988, BELLS N BUMP, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, DINIDANI, JNA44, LAYLASMUMMY, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SAMMY1205, TYLER LEWIS, ALLYBABY, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, COLEEY, COLLIE_CRAZY, GINIUS, MONIE30, MRS MC, RAZYFOZY24, and WANTINGAGIRL!!!
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: TOFFEE, SARZ86, and PRAYING4O!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! I will add you to the testing list PRAYING4O as you weren't there and I know you deserve to see your name in lights!
> 
> DAOPDESIGN, I am not sure if you have seen the first page in a while, but you were added a couple days ago, CONGRATS again Hun!
> 
> :wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! DARKEST, DAVIAUX, AKSHUSTOBEMOM, MICHELLEW, CARTER3737, LIAN_HAWAII, JESSA_COLE, EMZY_11, and RDY4NUMBER2!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:
> 
> LIAN, there are plenty on your day to be TTC buddies with, GL!
> JESSA, hey Girl, glad to see you and YAY for OV!!!
> I moved your date in DBZ! You are sure to see nice dark pink BFP lines Monday! :dust:
> 
> BUG, IWANNA, JLI, CLAMITY, and MOMWANNABE81, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
> BUG :hugs: I know its hard, and dont worry, cry, allow yourself that! :hugs:
> IWANNA, I hate hate hate that that damned witch has flown in on that ugly *ss broom! However as you said, this does indicate that you are getting a more regular cycle so FXD and GL for Nov!!!
> BUBU, damn! Sorry for the news you just received Hun. :hugs: Hopefully DH isnt too down and you can comfort him now as you all move to the next step. Is IUI or IVF an option? No worries, I am here for you and will remain your TTC buddy through this to your very sticky BFP! :hugs:
> ICKLE, how did things work out with FF research or changing it???GL :dust:
> JNA, what DPO are you??? :test:
> SHORTY88, TYLER LEWIS, ILIKECAKEPINKORBLUE, MONIE, RAZY, and SHIARA, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
> 
> SWEET, have you tried changing your white circles (on the chart, I am stalking)??
> MONIE, dont get down Hun, I know that it hard and even disheartening, but your time is surely around the corner, you havent seen AF so things are still possible. So sorry for your losses :hugs:
> RAZY, enjoy your weekend away, and roll back in afterwards to a BFP! :dust:
> KOZMI, yeah, we have to give our OHs a something to be happy about at times during this as it is just as hard on them as us even if it doesnt seem like it Not to mention, his happy day is a happy day for you too! There isnt an almost pos, but that does indicate fertile. You can get those faint lines if you just miss OPK timing or if it is about to happen. The window is sooo much shorter than we realize, therefore I tend to test 2 times a day.
> FLYBABY, CONFUSEDS, BES (you can also check CM), BLUBERRY, HIPPIE, ALLYBABY (so sorry to hear of your MILs passing :hugs: ), COLLIE, and JMARION, BFN and no:af: is still a good sign. Some ladies have a lower HSG until they are pretty far past AF FXD! :dust:
> COLLIE, my dear BEAUTY2 took the words right out of my mouth, 9DPO is VERY early, not to mention, each PG is different so hang in there!
> 
> *AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. Totally enjoying reading through this thread and seeing those flashing bfps!!! I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! I will be updating the thread over the weekend as we have a long one and there are SOOOO many testers! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

u r very very nice to address me... :flower:

i have no idea why those 2 white circles are in my chart... those two r the days when my cycle should have ended and start a new cycle.. my cycle always 26 days.. i am very very regular .. this is the first time its been too long.. and BFNs every day.. 

good luck hun and baby to u :flower:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Well brown stuff is back with the mild cramping just waiting for :af: to show her face :nope:


----------



## Momma.Bear

Sooo, i ended up $300 poorer this week.
My daughter knocked my notebook off the table & it stopped working. 
Sooo, because i can't live without a computer, I had to go buy a netbook.
Gotta love kids! :p


----------



## Monie30

Beauty2 said:


> Monie30 - I'm so sorry for your losses. It will happen, don't stress yourself out about it or you'll have bigger problems. Just try to relax. Maybe you should only test when you've missed AF? That way you won't be dissapointed. It's amazing how many times women have miscarriages and don't even know it. Just stay positive and keep trying. It will happen. I've heard of women trying to 3-4 years and got a bfp. On "BFP announcement" this one lady had been trying for 13years and just now getting a bfp. Wow!! That's amazing! I hope you get yours soon with a beautiful sticky bean!! I'm praying you get some nice dark lines followed by a beautiful sticky bean on a lovely scan!! :hugs: Good luck! FX! :dust:

Thank You Beauty2 

I am out now as AF has arrived. You are totally right I should not obsess about HPT until AF is late ever.

I had been so down but we had a talk last night and decided we couldnt carry on like this and we were going to just go back to NTNP as I just can deal with all this every month. Im so stupid doing all those tests. Just set myself up for a big let down, but i was so convinced i would be pregnant this month because I had MC 4 last month ( I dont know why)

Thank you again for your kind words...I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## alspals13

So I am continuing to await my ovulation date. It was strange today....I temped at 6am, my normal time to temp and got a 97.8 (highest temp yet) and then temped an hour later after laying in bed and got a 97.7. Very weird that it went down and which do i record?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Momma.Bear

Wow, this thread moves fast! I don't even have time to read all the new posts!! 
Congrats to all those with their :bfp:!! 
& :hugs: for those that AF got.
As for me, still waiting to O - FX'd we get that egg this month!!


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm out :( I've just been to the toilet and I have lots of pink discharge and cramping :( Boo. On to next month :flower:


----------



## norahbattie

Congrats to those who have received :bfp: and commiserations to those who had the arrival of their AF.

I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing extreme tiredness at around 5 dpo and twinges in the lower abdomen. I think i might being having a pseudopregnancy again.


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, quick update, and it should help those that can't keep up because we are moving soooo quickly in here.....

So sorry :hugs: TYLER, MONIE, and ILIKECAKE, that that dreaded AF flew that [email protected] broom in on you!! If you plan to TTC again immediately, join us in Nov thread!!! :hugs:

AF, stay far away from BLUBERRY and this whole thread!!! 

:wave: nice of you to join us in this bfp party THESMPSNS, MICHELLER, and NAFRETILI! I hope that you get some very dark pink lines on your test day!!! GL FXD! :dust:

SWEET, FF puts those white circles up when temps are not correct of strange. Did you click to disgard those days temps? Or maybe used a different time, or indicated in symptoms that it was AF due or that you had trouble sleeping? Try to adjust them so that FF can give a better account.... I think I posted the site...

ALSPALS, use the 1st temp as the other is inaccurate because you did not rest continuously for 3.5 hrs and it was not during the same time that you test regularly... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats to all the BFP's. That's a nearly 10% success rate already and we're only a week into the month!!

Alspals - always go with the first temp, on waking.

AFM - I get broken cross hairs for CD 23 with Advanced mode and solid ones for CD 22 with Research. I've decided to go with Research since those lines are solid, which is good because it puts me at 4DPO :) Put me down for testing on the 16th, though I'll probably cave and test before then lol!


----------



## sweet83

MrsMM24 said:


> Well, quick update, and it should help those that can't keep up because we are moving soooo quickly in here.....
> 
> So sorry :hugs: TYLER, MONIE, and ILIKECAKE, that that dreaded AF flew that [email protected] broom in on you!! If you plan to TTC again immediately, join us in Nov thread!!! :hugs:
> 
> AF, stay far away from BLUBERRY and this whole thread!!!
> 
> :wave: nice of you to join us in this bfp party THESMPSNS, MICHELLER, and NAFRETILI! I hope that you get some very dark pink lines on your test day!!! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> SWEET, FF puts those white circles up when temps are not correct of strange. Did you click to disgard those days temps? Or maybe used a different time, or indicated in symptoms that it was AF due or that you had trouble sleeping? Try to adjust them so that FF can give a better account.... I think I posted the site...
> 
> ALSPALS, use the 1st temp as the other is inaccurate because you did not rest continuously for 3.5 hrs and it was not during the same time that you test regularly... GL FXD! :dust:

u r right... i slept just 6 hours(i generally sleep 8 hours but took the reading same time ) those days and checked "sleep deprived " symptom .. i removed that symptom and those white circles r gone.. :flower:


----------



## sweet83

i am very confused about these wondfo tests as i am using these for the first time..
 



Attached Files:







DSC00422.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## HStein

AF Due 10/18...will test early though, I have to admit! Know myself too well and already have two FRER's left in the drawer from last cycle.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Bleh AF is here I'm out guess its on to the Nov thread


----------



## alspals13

Thanks ladies!! So eager to ovulate :)


----------



## MrsMM24

SWEET, make sure you use the temp adjuster https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php so it gets the correct temp.... Will totally help if you are indeed moving to Nov cycle....

ICKLE, YAY for OV!! You are added hun!! This is It!!! :dust:

HSTEIN you have been added to the 1st page! GL :dust:
BLUBERRY, so very sorry AF has come in on you! If you choose to jump into another TTC cycle quickly, come see us in Nov!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy1222

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP!!! For those the witch flew in on I am sorry to hear, but remember that your next cycle just may be the one! Waiting to O here....but should be waiting and testing by the end of the month! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## sweet83

MrsMM24 said:


> SWEET, make sure you use the temp adjuster https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php so it gets the correct temp.... Will totally help if you are indeed moving to Nov cycle....
> 
> ICKLE, YAY for OV!! You are added hun!! This is It!!! :dust:
> 
> HSTEIN you have been added to the 1st page! GL :dust:
> BLUBERRY, so very sorry AF has come in on you! If you choose to jump into another TTC cycle quickly, come see us in Nov!!! :hugs:


wow.. it really helps me ... thanx hun :flower:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Wow this thread really does move fast I can hardly keep up, congratulations :happydance: to those who have got their bfp's, wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months, and :hugs: to those that the witch got, fx'd for next month!!

Afm.... I'm still awaiting af I haven't retested since the day af was due but I have a couple of FRER's in for tomorrow's fmu, I have my fingers crossed but I am feeling doubtful and thinking af may get me tonight as I have had a little light pink/light brown spotting tonight, only about 5 spots but so far in my ttc quest any kind of spotting has never been a good thing for me :nope:

xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

MrsMM where do I find your NOV thread?


----------



## JustKia

IwannaBFP said:


> MrsMM where do I find your NOV thread?

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...st-30st-testers-here-13-testers-counting.html


----------



## ickle pand

Iwanna - so sorry you're out. Your chart looked so promising.


----------



## Snd0111

tyler lewis said:


> im out :cry: the :witch: has decided to pay me a visit this afternoon..

Sorry Tyler, hope your ok

I'm still waiting no af yet and bfn on tests


----------



## IwannaBFP

ickle pand said:


> Iwanna - so sorry you're out. Your chart looked so promising.

Thanks Amanda. I know I couldn't believe it the way my chart was!!!!! Makes me wonder what it will look like when I am preggo. lol


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Can we just throw me in there somewhere? lol still waiting for af to show up. Im going to have bloods done on the 18th... so thatll do!


----------



## Poppy186

Please add me to the board for Oct 20th :)

Fx. This is our 2nd cycle trying after a loss in June.


:dust: to everyone!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Mrsmm thank you ill be right over to the nov thread :)


----------



## bdawn8403

So I'm out. I don't understand how I have no symptoms anymore for AF. I feel great right now physically. Its not fair. The only thing I really want in my life and I fail every single time!!!!!!!!!! I don't want to do this anymore. :hissy:


----------



## almosthere

OMG Congrats PrayingforO!!!!


----------



## cbass929

Anyone testing Monday the 10th? I did a cheapo fmu at 10dpo and :bfn: :(... So i think if AF doesn't come this weekend i'm going to get FRER sunday night and take it monday morning. I have a new symptom everyday or 2 and i'm just ready to know!! Who else is with me :)


----------



## almosthere

I am dying to test but I am only 9 or 10 DPO so I am trying to wait til sunday, although I should wait til tues or wed!! I am def. getting an early response test tomorrow for sunday morning =)


----------



## cbass929

almosthere said:


> I am dying to test but I am only 9 or 10 DPO so I am trying to wait til sunday, although I should wait til tues or wed!! I am def. getting an early response test tomorrow for sunday morning =)

GL! i know, i figured it was still early but had to do it!! I'm going to wait for Monday i think. Hope you get your BFP!!!!:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks same to you!!


----------



## Mrskg

Wow in just had 11 pages to catch up on since last night MrsMM you'll need a P.A soon!

Congrats on all the new bfp's 

Toffee I wonder if the needle will be right? We'll find out in 9 months!

Monie so glad you and other half had a talk and your are going to take it easy bet you'll get that bfp soon!

Sorry to all that got af an fx'd for everyone testing x 

I'm about 4dpo had a few cramps earlier and had a cup of coffee I hate coffee but drank it when I was pregnant with mmc (de caf lol) I know it's too early to tell but just I'd share my craziness x


----------



## almosthere

So I caved in and tested (my ticker is off and I am pretty sure I am 10dpo, but I could possibly only be 9, iffy on ov date) Got a BFN on the dollar store test, but still very hopefull as I think I am defo preggo! Will find out by wed the latest!


----------



## Mrskg

Fx'd for you almost here x x


----------



## lilyV

please add me to the list. My cycle's between 28-35 days. I'd be testing on day 35 - Monday October 17th.

Thanks.


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed for all testing this weekend!


----------



## AStellarmom

Wow! I cannot believe all the action here! I didn't get on for a few days and it has blown up with BFP's! Congrats to all the new BFP's!! Hugs to those waiting for the next round!


----------



## MammaHuff12

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!! That is awesome! Hoping I get one in the morning!!! :)


----------



## Gitlost80

Well looks like my OPK is finally positive!Im almost on day 17 of a 28 day cycle! I was worried Id never Ovulate. Goshhhhh. TTC Makes every day seem like an eternity.


----------



## lookingfwd

Uh-oh! I might be out this month! Some spotting that seems above and beyond IB....so hoping its not AF! Makes me cry to think about it.


----------



## Gandpmom

Testing on the 21st, maybe before because I always cave. Im on CD 11 now but think I ovulated already! Good luck to all!


----------



## akshustobemom

thanks for adding me in ur list MrsMM24!!

hope we all get a biiiig bfp this time...baby dusts to all of us!!


----------



## akshustobemom

Gandpmom said:


> Testing on the 21st, maybe before because I always cave. Im on CD 11 now but think I ovulated already! Good luck to all!


best of luck gandpmom...

hope u get bfp this time


----------



## akshustobemom

lookingfwd said:


> Uh-oh! I might be out this month! Some spotting that seems above and beyond IB....so hoping its not AF! Makes me cry to think about it.

dont worr lookingfwd...

still keep ur fingers crossed...everything will be positive!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Yay, saw my smiley on my OPK today. BD time, FX'd. Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## LaurenDC

I'm on CD 20 of an approximate 32 day cycle. Testing in about ten days!!


----------



## DeeDee80

I'm still waiting....AF was due today but was a no show...still BFN...try again tomorrow...Congrats to everyone with BFP's!


----------



## sammy1205

I'm out Af showed today! Next testing will be around 11/04/11


----------



## Dazed125

almosthere said:


> So I caved in and tested (my ticker is off and I am pretty sure I am 10dpo, but I could possibly only be 9, iffy on ov date) Got a BFN on the dollar store test, but still very hopefull as I think I am defo preggo! Will find out by wed the latest!

I have FXed for you!

:hugs:to all of you who got :witch:

Well, the strangest thing happened to me this morning, me and OH had :sex: just because I wanted to and not because I was Oing!!! First time in a couple of months thats happened!! lol!!! :winkwink:

3DPO and we either caught the egg or not this month so am just going to try and relax and not obsess like I usually do!!!

Good luck and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Another bfn on a frer at 17dpo but still no af, 3 days late. I think not knowing what is happening is worst than the 2ww!!

Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon!!

Xxx


----------



## lolalei3

cbass929 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> I am dying to test but I am only 9 or 10 DPO so I am trying to wait til sunday, although I should wait til tues or wed!! I am def. getting an early response test tomorrow for sunday morning =)
> 
> GL! i know, i figured it was still early but had to do it!! I'm going to wait for Monday i think. Hope you get your BFP!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

cbass and almost there is still hope!!:flower: I'm in the same situation, tomorrow will be my 10dpo and i have 5 tests just sitting there begging to be used!!! don't know if i should or not? may cave and just :test: but won't get my hopes down too much if not a bfp! as it's still early days!
GL & fx for our :bfp:

Big hugs:hugs: to all with :witch: I'll probably be joining you in the November thread very shortly! 

GL to all the bd/iv ers!! :spermy:

:dust: TO ALL!!!! XXXX



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1314853200z0z8z41z14.png


----------



## Chippym2b

Tested positive today  happy and very scared also after having an mc in July. Fingers crossed for this one.


----------



## jessa_cole

Will someone please help me out with a BBT question??? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/761594-bbt-temp-problem-help.html


----------



## lolalei3

Chippym2b said:


> Tested positive today  happy and very scared also after having an mc in July. Fingers crossed for this one.


CONGRATULATIONS Chippy!!!! :wohoo: a H&H 9months! try not to be scared this is a good thing! :hugs:
What dpo did you test? 

Jessa, sounds like your really not sure, you should play it safe and let the chart predict today on tomorrows reading x

Bells, sorry to hear hon the wait must be crazy! :hugs:
i can hardly stand it now im 9dpo and am going to test tomorrow morning at 10dpo even tho i know it's probably too early! 


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1314853200z0z8z41z14.png


----------



## Chippym2b

1-2 wks which means 3-4 wks. Previous to that i tested a wk ago and was negative


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies approx/ 10/11 DPO and NOT testing since I got a BFN last night. Going to wait til tomorrow, and then again on Tuesday when AF is scheduled to arrive. Luck to all others who are testing!!


----------



## Jezzielin

AF due yesterday and BFNs... No signs of AF yet either, very mild lower abdominal discomfort though for 3 days (very unlike my usual cycle with heavy cramps 2-3 hours before AF) with watery CM turning to nothing (can a plug for in this time?) and very sore nipples (getting worse). Not sure when to test again... :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## LalaR

CB fertility monitor question

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice. I am TTC #1 after a MC early September. I have just bought a CBFM and today is the first day I have had to test. The monitor has given me high fertility straight away and I am confused.
For background info - I have a 26 day cycle and last month I had a +OPK on CD 14 with -ve every other day. I had spotting unexpectedly on CD24 and then AF started CD26 but only for 2 days bleeding and only 1 day normal flow. (Sorry if TMI!!) I did a HPT on CD25 which was neg.
Should I have counted day 1 of spotting as my new CD1 or the day I started bleeding properly? Also why would the CBFM be reading high straight away and what should I do about it?
Many thanks and baby dust to everyone out there. x


----------



## Mas1118

AF got me, so wasn't any point to test. 2nd IUI in a couple of weeks! Good luck ladies!


----------



## butterworth

af got me lastnight 2 days early, not having a good day today feeling sad. I thought for sure this would be my month. sorry for all the ladies that got af I feel your pain and baby dust to all the ladies still wating to test fx for you.


----------



## pookers

I'm out, AF on the 3rd. And I had such a good chart :nope:


----------



## duckytwins

LalaR said:


> CB fertility monitor question
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice. I am TTC #1 after a MC early September. I have just bought a CBFM and today is the first day I have had to test. The monitor has given me high fertility straight away and I am confused.
> For background info - I have a 26 day cycle and last month I had a +OPK on CD 14 with -ve every other day. I had spotting unexpectedly on CD24 and then AF started CD26 but only for 2 days bleeding and only 1 day normal flow. (Sorry if TMI!!) I did a HPT on CD25 which was neg.
> Should I have counted day 1 of spotting as my new CD1 or the day I started bleeding properly? Also why would the CBFM be reading high straight away and what should I do about it?
> Many thanks and baby dust to everyone out there. x

you would count the day the flow started as cd1. sometimes you can have a few days of high readings before you get your peak. since you had a m/c just last month, you might still have the fertility hormone in your system, which would register as a high on the cbfm. i think it's recommended that you have one regular cycle after a m/c before you try again, since it will take that cycle for your body to regulate itself and get back to normal. 

good luck, :hugs: and :dust: to you!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations chipper!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

LalaR said:


> CB fertility monitor question
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice. I am TTC #1 after a MC early September. I have just bought a CBFM and today is the first day I have had to test. The monitor has given me high fertility straight away and I am confused.
> For background info - I have a 26 day cycle and last month I had a +OPK on CD 14 with -ve every other day. I had spotting unexpectedly on CD24 and then AF started CD26 but only for 2 days bleeding and only 1 day normal flow. (Sorry if TMI!!) I did a HPT on CD25 which was neg.
> Should I have counted day 1 of spotting as my new CD1 or the day I started bleeding properly? Also why would the CBFM be reading high straight away and what should I do about it?
> Many thanks and baby dust to everyone out there. x

So sorry about your mc. No one should have to go through one. 

It could be that you're going to ovulate earlier than usual. It can take a few months after a mc for you body to get back to normal. 

Some women have raised levels of LH (which is the hormone that gives you a high reading) most of the month. If you have a look at my chart, you'll see that I'm one of them. A high doesn't mean you're going to ovulate in the next day or two, just that you could (if that makes sense) so you should start BDing every second day until you get a peak. Getting a peak is so exciting - I hope you get yours soon :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cycle day one for me... Good luck everyone still waiting!!! :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out ladies. AF came in on her broom this morning. I can't wait for her to LEAVE. Oh well, on to the next month! :)


----------



## Abii

Well ladies i figured i'd keep everyone updated[even if we dont talk lol]
AF is due today, but she hasn't showed or showed me any signs that she is coming, so thats a good thing but im still getting more nervous as the minutes g by thinking she can just pop in whenever she wants lol well lets hope not because i have a good feeling about this month for me:3
Testing tomorrow and couldn't be more nervous.
Well goodluck to all you ladies and lots of baby dust your way.
P.S welcome to the thread newbies:3


----------



## Hippiechick

Still no AF!!!! Not going to test again as I'm sure that it'll be here soon.


----------



## iwantanother

testing oct 15th hopeful!


----------



## collie_crazy

11dpo and stll BFNs :sad1:


----------



## lizlovelust

Bah I hav en't been around a BBT or had any OPKs in the past 5 days I don't know if I have ovulated or not, but my CM has been normal so I don't think i have..


----------



## allybaby

I know what you mean hippiechick. I'm 14 days post o and was due 2 days ago for af. No spotting signs yet but major stomach cramping like it's on it's way. I've had absolutely no symptoms this month which is very weird for ne. Usually my husband can't even look at my boobs during pms without them hurting;)..anyways, took a test on Friday and was completely negative so I think I might try again tomorrow and see. I'm never late so this is weird too


----------



## twpnsfs10

Hey ladies! Tested today at 14 dpo and it's BFN! Just wanted to update!


----------



## lizlovelust

out october 21st as my 23rd birthday! :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## maggiepie11

could you please add me? i'm testing officially on the 12th. (unofficially probably every day until then) hehe what can i say? gotta do SOMETHING in this wretched TWW!


----------



## Wishing89

Hello! I'm testing October 22nd please add me! Good luck to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## lookingfwd

AF hit...Im out this month ladies. Best of luck, I hope ya'll get your BFPs!!!


----------



## Dazed125

Chippym2b said:


> Tested positive today  happy and very scared also after having an mc in July. Fingers crossed for this one.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Congrats Chippy!!!!


----------



## c.30

Just tested, 9dpo, BFN. Hopefully, it's too early. Think I'm going to test again on 11th.


----------



## Darkest

Just tested 8dpo. :bfn: not too surprised as its very early. Will test again weds 12th at 11dpo.


----------



## dinidani

could this be a BFP XXX
 



Attached Files:







ctp-p111009_065447_opt-1318141305.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 87


----------



## arlosmama

dinidani said:


> could this be a BFP XXX

I see a line! Congrats!!!


----------



## norahbattie

dinidani said:


> could this be a BFP XXX

I see a line, big congrats!! Take it as you have got your :bfp: Well done


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats dani!!!!


----------



## Darkest

I see a line too! Congrats!


----------



## HLanders

I'm officially testing on the 18th!! Hopefully it'll be the right month! :) Good luck ladies!!


----------



## jessa_cole

*Go ahead and take me OFF the list.*

I don't think I've ovulated yet. I thought I had because I had an awesome temp drop on CD49 and then it went back up on CD50. I messed up yesterday's temp (or rather DH did by having us sleep in) and today's temp was the same as CD50.


----------



## snowflakes120

I got my :bfp: this AM!!! 

Baby dust to all!!:flower:


----------



## kittylady

snowflakes120 said:


> I got my :bfp: this AM!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!:flower:

Yay really happy for you !!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Can you add me in for October 12th please? 

Our first month ttc and I only started using opk and bbt at CD18 so no idea if I o'd this month. 

I have a weird metallic taste in my mouth for the last week and the bumps on my nipples have multiplied but I have an under active thyroid which plays havoc with my hormones so not sure if that's the cause instead. 

Our first month without the pill so not sure how long usual cycle is as been on it for 15 years. 

Good luck everyone! 
Xx


----------



## allybaby

Starting to feel sorry for myself. Tested again this morning at 15 day post o and na-da. I'm now 3 days late. Grrr!


----------



## miss_elle

ducky congrats on the BFP!!! :D good luck to all the ladies on the 2ww xxx


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Congratulations Snowflakes!

Due to test in the next few days. Keep alternating between being positive I'm pregnant and thinking it's not going to happen at all!


----------



## collie_crazy

The witch is here so I guess I'll be joining Nov. thread!


----------



## Bells n Bump

The witch got me today, 4 days late!! On to November!!

Fx'd for everyone testing, hope this is your month!!

Xxx


----------



## almosthere

congrats snowflake!!! A H&H mos <3


----------



## Darkest

Congrats snowflakes!


----------



## Dazed125

snowflakes120 said:


> I got my :bfp: this AM!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!:flower:

Brilliant news, congrats!


----------



## Sunshyne

I GOT MY :bfp: THIS MORNING......:dance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Angel baby

Sunshyne said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: THIS MORNING......:dance::wohoo::wohoo:

CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Yay sunshine, a H&H mos <3


----------



## prettynpink29

hello! I would like to be added to the list! I will officially be late 2maro! 
Today I am cd35 14dpo and no AF still :) 
My temps are still high! 
I took clomid cd3-7 100mg

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Darkest

Congrats Sunshyne!


----------



## kia_lynn

I am supposed to have AF the 14th i think lol I'm 9 dpo so taking a test soon:)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

This thread is hilarious! If you bored and looking for something to read for a few minutes https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/713839-you-know-youre-obsessed-w-ttc.html <==== the sad thing is that its sooooo true


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to all the new BFPs!! :)


----------



## Dazed125

Sunshyne said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: THIS MORNING......:dance::wohoo::wohoo:

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Abii

tested this morning and got a bfn:'[
af still isnt here but my hope for this cycle is lost now.
pretty sad about it..i really thought it was real this time.
guess im off to the doctor..sigh
:'[


----------



## Ilikecake

Abii said:


> tested this morning and got a bfn:'[
> af still isnt here but my hope for this cycle is lost now.
> pretty sad about it..i really thought it was real this time.
> guess im off to the doctor..sigh
> :'[

If AF isn't here yet then don't give up hope!! :hugs:


----------



## Abii

im already thinking what ill do different next cycle lol.
i kinda feel crampy so she might be on her way already:/


----------



## RNTTC2011

Coming on to this thread always makes me feel hopeful! There are so many new :bfp:'s! H&H 9 months for them and FX'd they are ALL sticky beans! :hug:

I'm still waiting to O but according to FF I'm in my fertile phase so I'm off to convince DH that we need to do some :sex:. Hope everyone's weekend is going well!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Just done a test, negative. I think I'm due af on the 12th if I'm on 28 day cycle so possibly too early to test ( and too late in the day) xx


----------



## gk1701

I got a :bfp: . So happy!!! AF was due October 4th, got my BFP yesterday- 19 dpo!


----------



## Gitlost80

A BIG CONGRATS to all the newly preggo ladies! WOOHOO!!!!:crib:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months! :dance:


----------



## HLanders

This thread needs to be updated... there's a lot more than 21 BFP's now!! Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## WannaSticky1

I'm out!! Af showed early.


----------



## twickywabbit

Af got me early. :/


----------



## almosthere

gk1701 said:


> I got a :bfp: . So happy!!! Got a AF was due October 4th, got my BFP yesterday- 19 dpo!

Yay congrats!!


----------



## almosthere

almosthere said:


> gk1701 said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfp: . So happy!!! Got a AF was due October 4th, got my BFP yesterday- 19 dpo!
> 
> Yay congrats!!Click to expand...

And wait did you say your got your period even though you were preggo? A Bit confused with your wording!


----------



## Mzladyk

almosthere said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gk1701 said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfp: . So happy!!! Got a AF was due October 4th, got my BFP yesterday- 19 dpo!
> 
> Yay congrats!!Click to expand...
> 
> And wait did you say your got your period even though you were preggo? A Bit confused with your wording!Click to expand...

I think she means AF was due 10/4/2011 but never showed and she got her BFP


----------



## Angel baby

I'm out AF has started to make her appearance! Good luck to everyone!!!! Congrats on all the BFP!!!!!


----------



## Sunshyne

almosthere said:


> gk1701 said:
> 
> 
> i got a :bfp: . So happy!!! Got a af was due october 4th, got my bfp yesterday- 19 dpo!
> 
> yay congrats!!Click to expand...

congrats


----------



## almosthere

Mzladyk said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gk1701 said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfp: . So happy!!! Got a AF was due October 4th, got my BFP yesterday- 19 dpo!
> 
> Yay congrats!!Click to expand...
> 
> And wait did you say your got your period even though you were preggo? A Bit confused with your wording!Click to expand...
> 
> I think she means AF was due 10/4/2011 but never showed and she got her BFPClick to expand...

Hehe okay that's more of what I was thinking it was, and wow she found out pretty late then! Gives me hope =)


----------



## duckytwins

congrats to all the new :bfp:s and so sorry to those who got af. i still got all my crossables crossed!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on all the new bfp's x x


----------



## gk1701

Mzladyk said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gk1701 said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfp: . So happy!!! Got a AF was due October 4th, got my BFP yesterday- 19 dpo!
> 
> Yay congrats!!Click to expand...
> 
> And wait did you say your got your period even though you were preggo? A Bit confused with your wording!Click to expand...
> 
> I think she means AF was due 10/4/2011 but never showed and she got her BFPClick to expand...


Yes silly me- typing while excited! My AF was almost a week late and finally got a BFP. I was 19 dpo and pretty much feeling hopeless because I also had no symptoms so it was such a nice surprize to get my BFP yesterday.


----------



## almosthere

So glad you didn't have to get your hopes up since you finally got your BFP!!!! =)


----------



## Mzladyk

gk1701 said:


> Mzladyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gk1701 said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfp: . So happy!!! Got a AF was due October 4th, got my BFP yesterday- 19 dpo!
> 
> Yay congrats!!Click to expand...
> 
> And wait did you say your got your period even though you were preggo? A Bit confused with your wording!Click to expand...
> 
> I think she means AF was due 10/4/2011 but never showed and she got her BFPClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes silly me- typing while excited! My AF was almost a week late and finally got a BFP. I was 19 dpo and pretty much feeling hopeless because I also had no symptoms so it was such a nice surprize to get my BFP yesterday.Click to expand...

I am so happy for you I am only 5dpo and I think I am going to lose my mind the madness has to stop :haha: Did you wait until 19dpo to test? I don't have that much control


----------



## MammaHuff12

I'm out.....the dreaded AF reared her ugly head today!!! Congrats to all the BFP this month. Looking on to next month!!! :)


----------



## dearbaby

I am hoping to get my BFP on October 17th!
Hopefully the :witch: will stay away this month.
Good luck to everyone!

:dust:



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1316322000z3z27z14.png


----------



## JessicaAllen

im 4 dpo and will be testing on 18/10/11 good luck and babydust to all waiting to test x


----------



## jkburns

Could you please put me for the 18th?


----------



## Ziya

So first off congrats on the BFPs ladies!... I THINK I may be on my way to joining yoooouuuu!!!! I tested on an ic an saw a very faint line, OH saw it too but neither if us could tell if there was any color to it or not, so I tested on an FRER and got a faint but easily seen PINK line! So Im hoping this is the start of my BFP! Ooooohh I wish I could post pics 

FXd for all of us, baby dust to all!


----------



## akshustobemom

Ziya said:


> So first off congrats on the BFPs ladies!... I THINK I may be on my way to joining yoooouuuu!!!! I tested on an ic an saw a very faint line, OH saw it too but neither if us could tell if there was any color to it or not, so I tested on an FRER and got a faint but easily seen PINK line! So Im hoping this is the start of my BFP! Ooooohh I wish I could post pics
> 
> FXd for all of us, baby dust to all!


congrats ziya..waiting to see ur dark pink bfp pic...

akshustobemom


----------



## bubumaci

First of all : 

CONGRATULATIONS to the BFPs on here (I don't log on over the weekend and we start getting pregnant ladies all over the thread) :) :happydance:
Chippym2b, dinidani, snowflakes120, Sunshyne, gk1701, Ziya ... Fabulous news to come back to :dust:

And a special thanks to brassy and MrsMM24 for your sweet words! Even though the news hasn't been good, I am the everlasting optimist - so brassy, even though I think it would be highly unlikely that it happens naturally (not just low sperm count - but 99% of those found were pathological .. with 1% the chances are extremely low - but not completely impossible, I guess)...
MrsMM24 - Thank you honey! :hugs2: He was really upset the first time when the results came in end of August - and now again (on our anniversary weekend) ... but then when we woke up in the room we slept in after our wedding last year, I smiled at him and said - well look at it this way. If we can get pregnant via ICSI, then we will only have kids when we really want them and don't have to worry about birth control ever again... and Sweetie, I have spent a fortune on birth control in my lifetime already... Did get a smile out of him :)
So basically, neither IUI nor IVF would work - in both cases, the sperm has to fertilise the egg itself and since the few that he has are not really very mobile, it would have to be ICSI (or probably IMSI to make sure that the ones they use don't have a gene defect) - but we will know more after our appointment next Monday.

On another note - my confusion about my CBFM readings on CD9 ... got a peak on CD13 ... how weird is that? Wasn't expecting a peak reading (based on my last three months) before CD19 or so! Don't know what my temperatures are doing - don't really seem to match an ovulation. Then again, when I started temping, I couldn't get a proper BBT anywhere, so am just using a normal thermometer - perhaps it's not accurate enough...

Sooo... let's just say that my ovulation was around this weekend / today ... and let's just say, that the 1% of swimmers were strong little lads and made it to my ovum ... and let's just for the sake of it say, that I decide to test anyway this month :D ... please would you move my testing date forward by a week? :D


----------



## HLanders

Bubumaci... You're in München?? I'm an hour away from Nürnberg! :)


----------



## bubumaci

Hey HLanders - yep - in München! You're an hour from Nürnberg? Where are you :)


----------



## kittylady

Hey guys 11dpo and BFN again, gunna wait till 14dpo to test again if AF hasn't already arrived. Had a period like cramp as well but it was mild and has gone :( I don't even know how long my lp is so not aure how long I'm supposed to wait :(


----------



## HLanders

Right outside of Weiden. My husband is in the Army and is stationed in Grafenwohr.


----------



## kittylady

Oh and there was a dip in my BBT today, nowhere near the coverline but still :(


----------



## ickle pand

Kittylady - it's still early enough to be implantation. Hopefully your temp will go back up tomorrow :)


----------



## bubumaci

HLanders said:


> Right outside of Weiden. My husband is in the Army and is stationed in Grafenwohr.

Ah OK :) That is a nice area to live, I think :) Have you been there long / how much longer will you be there?


----------



## Mummy2Asher

I'm getting so impatient to test! I'm only 6dpo....what do you think is the earliest I can test? Maybe this Sunday at 12dpo?


----------



## kittylady

ickle pand said:


> Kittylady - it's still early enough to be implantation. Hopefully your temp will go back up tomorrow :)

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

The very earliest according to https://www.peeonastick.com/ is 8DPO. I'll be 8DPO tomorrow but I don't know if I'll start testing then or not. Good luck!


----------



## Dazed125

gk1701 said:


> I got a :bfp: . So happy!!! AF was due October 4th, got my BFP yesterday- 19 dpo!

Congrats!

How did you wait that long to test!! I would never have that much willpower!! Hehe x


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hey guys, 

Congrats for everyone who got their :bfp: so far, me i got a :bfn: today but no :witch:

:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

I just posted a link to this on another couple of threads and I thought I'd share it with you ladies in case you missed it when it was on telly (or aren't in Britain). I learned so much from this programme. Makes you wonder how any of us are here lol!

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race

I think it's on youtube too if you can't watch it on that website from abroad.


----------



## collie_crazy

I just get page cannot be found when I click on that link :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6wlyDoDS1c

think this is the same?


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry about that - I've fixed the link now. Thanks for pointing it out :)


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations sunshyne snowflakes gk and ziya!!!!


----------



## Momma.Bear

Congrats to everyone with their :bfp:!!
I've had a busy weekend with the family & thanksgiving so havent had a chance to pop by.


----------



## Razyfozy84

hi everyone, wow been away for a few days and so many :bfp: well done and congrats ladies.
well im out this month the lovely witch showed her ugly face at the weekend.
Oh well heres to November.
Good luck to everyone else lots a love xx


----------



## danimarie78

Congrats to all the BFP mommas! We are TTC #1 and this is actually cycle #1. I have PCOS, so anything could happen. Chart looks good so far, though! I'm 4 dpo (temp went UP!!) and had lots of other good O signs. Technically, AF would be due 10/20, but who are we kidding? I'll probably start testing on the 15th! :dust: to all!!


----------



## maggiepie11

woohoo! :bfp: for me. it's faint, but it's there! i'm 11 DPO today and would be expecting AF tomorrow. pray it's sticky!!!!!!!!

:dust: to all the october testers!!


----------



## bubumaci

maggiepie11 said:


> woohoo! :bfp: for me. it's faint, but it's there! i'm 11 DPO today and would be expecting AF tomorrow. pray it's sticky!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust: to all the october testers!!

Congratulations maggiepie - that's wonderful news :hugs2::dust: :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Wahoo, congrats all BFP's, looks like there may be a few today! A H&H9mos to all BFPS!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: SATURDAY haha:) DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, and WE_R_HOPEFUL!!! :test:

:test: SUNDAY haha:) 321MUMMY2B, BUTTERFLY22, DANCINGDIVA, DARKEST, JOOLS2, and OORWEEISTYIN!! :test:

:test: TODAY!! 4EVERINLOVE, ANGEL4EVA, CARLITOSWAY, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, JULYBABE84, JUSTAGIRL, LILY24, LOUISECLARE, MADKITTY, PRETTYNPINK, PRINCESSBEC, TAYBABIES, TWINKIE210, and WATERLILY13!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, BES_, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, MSP_TEEN, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, ANNMARIECRISP, DITOPIE, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, WIFEY1988, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LAYLASMUMMY, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, TYLER LEWIS, ALLYBABY, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, COLEEY, GINIUS, MONIE30, MRS MC, WANTINGAGIRL, BLUBERRYMUFIN, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, FERTILESOUL, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, SND0111, WANNABEAMOM, and ZOFRANKS!!!

:bfp: :bfp: CHIPPYM2B, GK1701, DINIDANI, SNOWFLAKES, SUNSHYNE, ZIYA, and MAGGIEPIE!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! ANTSYNEWLYWED, POPPY186, LILYV, GANDPMOM, LAURADC, IWANTANOTHER, MAGGIEPIE11, WITHING89, HLANDERS, SUNNIE1984, PRETTYNPINK, KIA_LYNN, DEARBABY, JESSICAALLEN, JKBURNS, and DANIMARIE!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

BDAWN, SAMMY1205, MAS1118, BUTTERWOORTH, POOKERS, PINKORBLUE, DBZ34, BELLS N BUMP, WANNASTICKY1, TWICKYWABBIT, COLLIE_, RAZY, LOOKINGFWD, ANGEL BABY, and MAMMAHUFF12, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
BUTTERWORTH :hugs: I know it&#8217;s hard, and don&#8217;t worry, cry, allow yourself that! :hugs:
BUBU, well I totally hope ICSI works for you and DH, you 2 deserve your very sticky BFP! I will definitely move your date Hun, we are in this for the long haul:hugs:
JNA, what DPO are you??? :test:
DARKEST, TWPNSFS20, KITTYLADY, OORWEEISTYIN, DEEDEE80, and ABII, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
MONIE, how are things progressing Hun? :hugs:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. Totally enjoying reading this thread and seeing those flashing bfps!!! I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend! Let's get some testing fone ladies! GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. Not sure if the witch has got me or not-weird I know. My predicted AF is due for tomorrow. However, last night I had red blood after wiping when going the the bathroom, so I expected I was going to get my full flow by this morning the latest. Put a pad and in the am brown spotting was there. Then I peed and wiped (tmi sorry!) and there was brown spotting/discharge. And now nothing, so very, very confused. (this is my first official month off BCP's so maybe my body is confused and re-adjusting). although I would love for it to be very late IB...supposed to test tomorrow so will keep you all updated!


----------



## allybaby

Well dh and I dtd last night and I woke up to af. See you in nov ladies and best of luck to those waiting


----------



## bubumaci

MrsMM24 said:


> BUBU, well I totally hope ICSI works for you and DH, you 2 deserve your very sticky BFP! I will definitely move your date Hun, we are in this for the long haul:hugs:

You're an absolute star :hugs: Once I have figured out when ovulation was (hehe, my temps aren't saying that it has been, although the fertility monitor is), I will know exactly when I will go wild POAS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dazed125

maggiepie11 said:


> woohoo! :bfp: for me. it's faint, but it's there! i'm 11 DPO today and would be expecting AF tomorrow. pray it's sticky!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust: to all the october testers!!

Congrats Maggie, that's brilliant news x


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi all, mind if I join you?

I'm going to be testing around 22nd October, should of ovulated in the last 24 hours as I always get cramps when I ovulate and it started last night, it's our 2nd month of ttc.

I'm a little nervous about ttc as my last baby was born at 31 weeks pregnant so I'm hoping this doesn't happen again, although my son (Austin) is perfect in every way now. :thumbup: Good luck to everyone who is testing over the next few days. :hugs:


----------



## laylasmummy

Hi ive tested!!!!! and got faint bfp! a going to test again in the morning with fmu with digi! x


----------



## almosthere

laylasmummy said:


> Hi ive tested!!!!! and got faint bfp! a going to test again in the morning with fmu with digi! x

congrats sweetie! great news!


----------



## Snd0111

AF got me 3 days ago :growlmad: sorry forgot to write

Gl to all still waiting to test

:dust:


----------



## PrincessKay

I got my :bfp: this morning!!!


----------



## PrincessKay

Snd0111 said:


> AF got me 3 days ago :growlmad: sorry forgot to write
> 
> Gl to all still waiting to test
> 
> :dust:

So sorry hun xx


----------



## bubumaci

laylasmummy said:


> Hi ive tested!!!!! and got faint bfp! a going to test again in the morning with fmu with digi! x

Congratulations, that's wonderful! :flower::happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

PrincessKay said:


> I got my :bfp this morning!!!

Wohoo ... and yet another :bfp: how exciting :happydance::happydance:

Some sprinkling should help the next ones on their way in...
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Snd0111

PrincessKay said:


> I got my :bfp this morning!!!

Congrats, good hearing lots getting there BFP's H&H 9months :happydance:


----------



## PrincessKay

I know! Ive seen loads. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

Congrats to everyone who got their bfp! I tested this morning and got BFN... its not my official testing day till the 15th though so will be trying every day till af arrives, lol. :)


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies .. I'm still lurking around while I wait for af from my last cycle... Just wanted to drop in and say congrats to all the new :bfp: and big :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle to the ones that the :witch: got!!

Loads of luck and :dust: to those still waiting to test this month!!!


----------



## JnA44

Hi ladies!!! So I am totally freaking out over here. AF was due Oct. 4!!!! Absolutely nothing yet!! No preggo symptoms except bloody taste in mouth about 3 days after AF was due, I tested 2x and both negative!!! I'm now 20 DPO and scared to death to test (afraid of a negative) HELP ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

ALMOSTHERE, sometimes AF-like flow tries to peek through during PG, until full AF, you are still very much in the chase. And sometimes, IB IS late!!! FXD! :dust:

So sorry ALLYBABY and SND :hugs: However, positivity is the BEST.... See you in Nov!!

PIPKINTYLER :wave: can't wait to see you test a bfp! :dust:

LAYLASMUMMY and PRINCESSKAY :bfp: CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks MrsMM24. Tested today at approx 12/13 DPO and clear BFN so pretty sure I am out, but keeping an itty bitty spec of hope until I get the real flowing witch!


----------



## Snd0111

I am looking farward to Nov all stocked up on CBFM sticks and OPK

At least I know I am back to normal after MC, last AF was super light and not sore at all, I think the :witch: took last one with her this month too ouch!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations maggiepie laylasmummy and princesskay!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Wow! We're 1/3 through October and we've already had an over 10% success rate :) I hope the rest of the month is as lucky


----------



## Gitlost80

Congrats to all you ladies with the BFPs! There really is no way to explain all the emotion you feel when you see those little pink lines for the first time! So excited for all of you! Glad we could all be in this thread to rub our threads against yours for a little luck and encouragement!:wohoo:


----------



## Sunshyne

maggiepie11 said:


> woohoo! :bfp: For me. It's faint, but it's there! I'm 11 dpo today and would be expecting af tomorrow. Pray it's sticky!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust: To all the october testers!!

congrats


----------



## C.armywife

Could you put me down for Oct 22? thanks :flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im all alone on testing on the 21st :cry: :lol:


----------



## C.armywife

Becyboo__x said:


> Im all alone on testing on the 21st :cry: :lol:

:hugs: Sorry I almost asked to be put down for the 21st but decided to give it one more day...I just hate testing and getting those bfn :cry:


----------



## carter3737

Congrats to all those BFP and good luck to those who are still waiting!

Can I be put down for Oct 18? TIA


----------



## Becyboo__x

C.armywife said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Im all alone on testing on the 21st :cry: :lol:
> 
> :hugs: Sorry I almost asked to be put down for the 21st but decided to give it one more day...I just hate testing and getting those bfn :cry:Click to expand...

:winkwink:
ill be 14dpo on the 21st and AF should come that day
too .. but im testing 10dpo i think too as i always would
normally


----------



## bes_

I think the brown spotting was AF so count me out I guess... :cry:


----------



## HLanders

This UTI is kicking my butt. It's going to be weird telling the doc I *may* be pregnant... I wish I could do three days of Cipro and be done with it, but I know it's not pregnancy friendly. :( this 2WW is frustrating!! Not a fan of Macrodantin!


----------



## MrsMM24

JNA44 :test: :test: :test:

Welcome to the party :wave: C.ARMYWIFE and CARTER3737 (you were added before)! GL FXD!:dust:

BECY... You are not alone on the 21st, GANDPMOM is testing with you...

BES_, so sorry that AF has come in on you!! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly22

AF showed up today - 1 day late. I was just starting to get my hopes up. I had some brown cm/spotting (sorry TMI) for the past 2 days but no AF yesterday. So I thought ok - maybe I'll get my BFP in the next few days (they have been stark white BFN so far). My husband and I went on vacation for 2 weeks (during ovulation time) but I ended up with a yeast infection the day I ovulated (I haven't had one in years!). I decided to treat it and hope that we had bd enough already (every other day since cd5). But I guess not... Now onto next cycle... gonna stay positive! :)

Congrats to all the BFP! <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

MrsMM24 said:


> BECY... You are not alone on the 21st, GANDPMOM is testing with you...

Woohoo :thumbup:


----------



## Abii

im now offically 2 days late.
maybe there is still a peak of hope for me afterall:3


----------



## waterlily13

I couldn't test today (i only had a digital at home which i am planning to use after i see something on the dollar store ones). I will test tomorrow morning and let you know the result.


----------



## Sunshyne

https://sz0061.wc.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?auth=co&id=88080&part=2


----------



## Sunshyne

PrincessKay said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

congrats


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I am officially out. AF showed today, but after 3 BFNs I wasn't too surprised :(


----------



## HisGrace

Im a little late but id like to join this thread. I'll be testing on the 16th.


----------



## prettynpink29

congrats on the bfps!!

sorry for all the afs :hugs: 

well I am late now and tested this morning, bfn. no af in a couple of days and I will test again!


----------



## JnA44

Ok now I tested.... I am 20 DPO...and the test still is negative!!!! Can someone please tell me what's going on?! I have never been late EVER!! should I wait another week or so? Please help!!


----------



## prettynpink29

JnA44 said:


> Ok now I tested.... I am 20 DPO...and the test still is negative!!!! Can someone please tell me what's going on?! I have never been late EVER!! should I wait another week or so? Please help!!


how late are you? how long is your LP? 

I am late to with bfns.. 15dpo today


----------



## jessa_cole

JnA44 said:


> Ok now I tested.... I am 20 DPO...and the test still is negative!!!! Can someone please tell me what's going on?! I have never been late EVER!! should I wait another week or so? Please help!!

Are you 100% sure about when you ovulated? If you have a BBT chart, I could take a look at it for you.

I read in TCOYF that if you go 18dpo with high temps and no signs of AF, you're either pregnant OR you might have a corpus luteum cyst. The cyst is uncommon but almost every women gets one at SOME point in her life. If you have one, it should go away on its own.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Can I be added to oct 25th?!


----------



## magrace

Please wish me luck with my first night using soft cups!!!! A little early before I O but lets hope those little swimmers stay up there long enough!!!!!


----------



## dearbaby

Hi there, ladies! 

How is everyone holding up?

Today I am 9DPO. I couldn't help myself. I POAS and got a BFN... :(

I am still having dull cramp like pains in my lower pelvic region and sometimes my stomach. Because I have never had these type of pains before I am hoping for the best.

I am ready for my BFP!!!! I want to test in the morning again but I am afraid of being disappointed.

Does anyone know if the types of liquids that you drink affect the pregnancy test? All i drink is cranberry juice in the morning, water throughout the day, and green tea at night.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Happy birthday, Angel4!!! :cake:


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on all the bfp's. I'm late coming in here but I'm 7dpo. My ticker is 2 days off cause I took 500 mg of clomid this cycle and it delayed it. AF is due next Monday. 

magrace I used soft cups this cycle. I've used them 3 different cycles. I really like them. GL and baby dust


----------



## ttcpostvr

dearbaby said:


> Hi there, ladies!
> 
> How is everyone holding up?
> 
> Today I am 9DPO. I couldn't help myself. I POAS and got a BFN... :(
> 
> I am still having dull cramp like pains in my lower pelvic region and sometimes my stomach. Because I have never had these type of pains before I am hoping for the best.
> 
> I am ready for my BFP!!!! I want to test in the morning again but I am afraid of being disappointed.
> 
> Does anyone know if the types of liquids that you drink affect the pregnancy test? All i drink is cranberry juice in the morning, water throughout the day, and green tea at night.

Stay positive its still early!

Your urine should have plenty of time to concentrate throughout the night to give you an accurate result.

If you tested this evening though, your urine would be quite diluted by these liquids. Making possibility of a bfp even more unlikely at 9the door!

Hope that helps!


----------



## JnA44

My periods are always on the money every month. My body is something like a well oiled machine LOL I've never used OPKs my body let's me know exactly when I ovulate. ( cm and lower abdomen pain) AF was due 10/4/2011 meaning I will be a week late tomorrow. I'm so confused guys, how much longer do I have to wait?! My only symptom was bloody taste in mouth last week. I didn't realize it could be a symptom until I researched. Now I have minimal lower back pain and on and off sore nips!!! Tmi sorry!!what do you guys think?


----------



## dearbaby

Thank you!!!!

I will most likely test in the morning.

Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## JnA44

And lots of watery cm....Yikes!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

JnA44 said:


> And lots of watery cm....Yikes!!

Have you taken a test?!


----------



## JnA44

ttcpostvr said:


> JnA44 said:
> 
> 
> And lots of watery cm....Yikes!!
> 
> Have you taken a test?!Click to expand...

Yes, I've taken 3. 2 $ store test (one the day AF was due another 3 days later) and a FRER tonight...all 3 negative!! :-(


----------



## SockriTease

:wave: Hi ladies! 

I'm going to be testing around the 28th, can I join?

Congrats to all the BFPs so far, :dust:


----------



## magrace

How long can I leave a soft cup in for??


----------



## wendyk1

JnA44 said:


> My periods are always on the money every month. My body is something like a well oiled machine LOL I've never used OPKs my body let's me know exactly when I ovulate. ( cm and lower abdomen pain) AF was due 10/4/2011 meaning I will be a week late tomorrow. I'm so confused guys, how much longer do I have to wait?! My only symptom was bloody taste in mouth last week. I didn't realize it could be a symptom until I researched. Now I have minimal lower back pain and on and off sore nips!!! Tmi sorry!!what do you guys think?

Can you call the doctor and ask for a blood test? then you would know for sure!!!


----------



## laylasmummy

:bfp: confirmed this morning with CB digital!!!x


----------



## JnA44

wendyk1 said:


> JnA44 said:
> 
> 
> My periods are always on the money every month. My body is something like a well oiled machine LOL I've never used OPKs my body let's me know exactly when I ovulate. ( cm and lower abdomen pain) AF was due 10/4/2011 meaning I will be a week late tomorrow. I'm so confused guys, how much longer do I have to wait?! My only symptom was bloody taste in mouth last week. I didn't realize it could be a symptom until I researched. Now I have minimal lower back pain and on and off sore nips!!! Tmi sorry!!what do you guys think?
> 
> Can you call the doctor and ask for a blood test? then you would know for sure!!!Click to expand...


At the moment I don't have medical insurance. I will wait one more week than call the doctor for a blood test. I really hope I'm preggers!!!


----------



## JnA44

laylasmummy said:


> :bfp: confirmed this morning with CB digital!!!x


Congratz Layla! H&H 9 months for you!!! Hope I can soon join you!!


----------



## Abii

laylasmummy said:


> :bfp: confirmed this morning with CB digital!!!x

congratulations!
hopefully ill get mine soon.
currently 3 days late:]


----------



## laylasmummy

FX to all you ladies still waiting! hope to see your BFP announcements soon!! x


----------



## c.30

Another BFN here, 11dpo. AF is due by saturday 15th so won't be testing til then if it hasn't shown.


----------



## bubumaci

laylasmummy said:


> :bfp: confirmed this morning with CB digital!!!x

Congratulations!! That's great news :hugs::happydance::happydance::flower:

:dust:


----------



## Sunnie1984

Af due tomorrow if I'm on a normal cycle. 

I'm doing opk's every day to learn my cycle and this morning got a faint line, usually I get nothing at all. 

Hmmm so either got a really long cycle and ov is finally here (only started testing opk at cd18) or something really weird is going on! 

Fingers crossed no af tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## JustKia

magrace said:


> How long can I leave a soft cup in for??

Up to 12 hours hun :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I tested last night at 7DPO (way too early and the wrong time of day I know lol) and got a BFN. I did what I tell everyone else off for and went back to look at it a couple of hours later and saw a faint line. I had to get DH to double check that it had no colour because I stared at it so long I couldn't tell anymore lol! It was just an evap though. I checked it again before bed and there was nothing there.

I was going to test again this morning if my temp rose quite a bit, but it just went up a little so I left it.

Good luck to everyone who's testing today!


----------



## Kantele

bubumaci said:


> AFM ... :cry: my DH just got the results of his SA ... and they are catastrophic :cry: Apparently the doctor had to hunt for forever just to find one "whole" sperm and even then he said that one cannot be sure that it doesn't have a genetic defect. :cry:
> So - natural conception is 100% not possible ... and the chances via ICSI are apparently also quite slim. ... but we shall see what the clinic says on the 17th (have an appointment already) - based on my friend's research (who has had two successful pregnancies through them), they are the best in Germany if not in Europe and have a much higher success rate than other clinics.
> 
> Please keep fingers crossed for us!! :cry:

:hugs: Hun, I will keep even my toes crossed for you!!!! Don't get too disheartened, my friend was told she could never have children so they stopped using protection and just decided to enjoy life but she still ended up getting pregnant and she was already 40 then as well (for 1st child too!). The docs had told them as well that there was no way they could get pregnant naturally... So, keep on smiling hun, it'll happen!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Kantele said:


> :hugs: Hun, I will keep even my toes crossed for you!!!! Don't get too disheartened, my friend was told she could never have children so they stopped using protection and just decided to enjoy life but she still ended up getting pregnant and she was already 40 then as well (for 1st child too!). The docs had told them as well that there was no way they could get pregnant naturally... So, keep on smiling hun, it'll happen!!! :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Sweetie! :hugs:
I am OK - it is just a little bit of knockback, when you 
a) have always known that you will want children, love children but the partner / timing wasn't right... and then
b) finally find the man of your life (in the meantime friends, family etc. are having children left right and centre - including an adopted sister who can't even control her own life, having a baby at 18, no relationship with the Father - where my Father and his wife spend most of the time looking after the little one).... only to
c) find out that it's not going to be that easy...

But I am the everlasting optimist :) I have also wondered about it... you know - getting pregnant anyway. I think it could happen, if the doctors were saying that it is something wrong with me, that I can't have children and then some miracle happens :) ... in this case, I do believe it to be highly unlikely but - not impossible.

Nevertheless, modern science is a godsend for those of us who - as a couple - would not be able to conceive naturally and I am really looking forward to our appointment on Monday :) :baby:

Thank you for your FX and TX :D xxxx


----------



## happybeany

Can you put me down for the 16th? Already been testing but :bfn: so far :(!


----------



## monkeypooh

Please put me down for the 20th.


----------



## Kantele

I love your positive attitude Bubu :thumbup:

Modern science is the new word for "miracle" I think, but like you said Thank God we live in 2011 and not 1960 when things were a lot worse off and it's not even that long ago!!!


AFM... Well, I was supposed to ovulate this past weekend, but I am a bit confused what is happening with my body. 
I would share my chart with you but I DUNNO HOW... anyone?
But basically, I had a slight dip in my temp on Sat/Sunday and OPK test had a 2nd line on it... not as dark as the test line though SO I AM CONFUSED (to ovulate or not to ovulate :shrug: !
My temp hasn't gone back up either so... I really dunno... 

But on a more positive note, yesterday after our BD session I was laying in bed for 20 mins with a pillow under my bum and we had the best laugh out of it ever... (I guess we are getting a bit desperate/excited again haha).


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations to all the BFPs. So many already this month. I so hope to be joining you in 2 or 3 weeks! I am just waiting to ov. Hoping for Friday or Saturday then it will be into another long tww. I have been using cheap Internet bought OPKs and it says that the wee should be at room temperature first. Does anyone know what will happen if fresh wee is used. I have a couple of hectic days at work coming up and won't be able to keep a sample to test later. Thanks x


----------



## bubumaci

Kantele said:


> I love your positive attitude Bubu :thumbup:
> 
> Modern science is the new word for "miracle" I think, but like you said Thank God we live in 2011 and not 1960 when things were a lot worse off and it's not even that long ago!!!
> 
> 
> AFM... Well, I was supposed to ovulate this past weekend, but I am a bit confused what is happening with my body.
> I would share my chart with you but I DUNNO HOW... anyone?
> But basically, I had a slight dip in my temp on Sat/Sunday and OPK test had a 2nd line on it... not as dark as the test line though SO I AM CONFUSED (to ovulate or not to ovulate :shrug: !
> My temp hasn't gone back up either so... I really dunno...
> 
> But on a more positive note, yesterday after our BD session I was laying in bed for 20 mins with a pillow under my bum and we had the best laugh out of it ever... (I guess we are getting a bit desperate/excited again haha).

Hehe ... I even got my DH to grin on Saturday morning (our 1st wedding anniversary) ... telling him - you know, if the clinic can help us have children, then at least we will only have kids when it is planned and we want it .. the rest of the time, we have natural birth control (and I don't have to spend the rest of my life, spending a fortune on it) :D

Funny, how our cycles seem to be in sync! Normally, I have a 34 day cycle - but also should have / have had my ovulation this weekend (have to see what the temps do to see if it really did happen) - guess my cycle just wanted to stay testing buddies with you :happydance:

I think if you are using fertility friend?? You have to go to "sharing" and then to "get code" ... then you should get a code that you can put in your signature, like I have :) Also, when editing your siggy, I think there is a button you can press which makes it into a link and you can give it a title there.

I wonder whether Shakespeare philosophised about ovulation :D:haha:
I'm afraid I am not really a great chart reader, but there are many many here who are experts :winkwink:

That is so funny with the pillow-under-the-bum :haha: ... but you know - I think it is really important to be able to have a laugh about it and not to take it all too seriously. Sex should be fun and enjoyable etc. etc. and shouldn't just become a baby-making-chore ....

I think I need to do some autumn-sprinkling...
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

LalaR said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs. So many already this month. I so hope to be joining you in 2 or 3 weeks! I am just waiting to ov. Hoping for Friday or Saturday then it will be into another long tww. I have been using cheap Internet bought OPKs and it says that the wee should be at room temperature first. Does anyone know what will happen if fresh wee is used. I have a couple of hectic days at work coming up and won't be able to keep a sample to test later. Thanks x

It only takes 15-20 mins for it to reach room temp. I test with warm pee all the time, that or I sit the container my pee is in, in a bowl of cold water. Probably breaks all the rules but nevermind lol! If I'm doing a HPT with FMU, I pee in a cup, go for a shower, dip the stick, brush my teeth and by the time I'm done the test is ready to read.



Kantele said:


> I love your positive attitude Bubu :thumbup:
> 
> But basically, I had a slight dip in my temp on Sat/Sunday and OPK test had a 2nd line on it... not as dark as the test line though SO I AM CONFUSED (to ovulate or not to ovulate :shrug: !
> My temp hasn't gone back up either so... I really dunno...

An OPK has to be as dark as or darker than the control line to be positive, they're not the same as HPT's, where a line is a positive. They're measuring the amount of LH in your system and lots of women have higher levels all month (I'm one of them). If it's getting darker though there's a good chance it's on it's way up. Some women start to test every 12 hours once it gets darker so that they don't miss the surge but it's up to you - OPK's can get expensive!


----------



## Mrskg

LalaR said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs. So many already this month. I so hope to be joining you in 2 or 3 weeks! I am just waiting to ov. Hoping for Friday or Saturday then it will be into another long tww. I have been using cheap Internet bought OPKs and it says that the wee should be at room temperature first. Does anyone know what will happen if fresh wee is used. I have a couple of hectic days at work coming up and won't be able to keep a sample to test later. Thanks x

My ic's say that too think I've only left it once not sure what difference it'll make but I'm sure if there is hcg to be picked up it will either way ??


----------



## Kantele

Ok thanks Bubu, I have my Ovulation chart on my sig now... I am not really an expert on it either so if someone can read charts, your input is welcome.

@ Ickle - I was reading about that too but I didn't get any line for days and then this weekend I got a line, not faint but not super dark either. Stupid OPK tests, I have gone through so many already, lucky they were cheap ones from the internet!! :dohh:

It's very odd if I am not ovulating now because I always thought I would ovulate around the same time in the month... Luckily DH is home this and next week :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Kantele - just had a look at your chart. The first thing I noticed is that all your temps are to 1 decimal place. To be really accurate, you really need a thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places for celsius. I got mine in Boots but I'm sure other chemists will have them. 

I also noticed that you have a few open circles. What was the reason for them?


----------



## Nix

Nice to see some more BFP's. Congrats 

I feeling quite positive for a few days I am starting to feel that this is not my month. Symptoms I was having have gone and just got another BFN. I am only 11 DPO so I guess there is still time but not feeling too positive. Never mind. On the plus side an extra month to get some pounds off xx


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congratulations to those who got :bfp:s!! :dance:


----------



## Kantele

ickle pand said:


> Kantele - just had a look at your chart. The first thing I noticed is that all your temps are to 1 decimal place. To be really accurate, you really need a thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places for celsius. I got mine in Boots but I'm sure other chemists will have them.
> 
> I also noticed that you have a few open circles. What was the reason for them?

Yeah, I think if this is not my month I will invest in proper thermometer. 
And to answer your 2nd question... I HAVE NO IDEA!!! :shy:
I need to investigate why they are open... hmmmmmmm


----------



## bubumaci

Kantele said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Kantele - just had a look at your chart. The first thing I noticed is that all your temps are to 1 decimal place. To be really accurate, you really need a thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places for celsius. I got mine in Boots but I'm sure other chemists will have them.
> 
> I also noticed that you have a few open circles. What was the reason for them?
> 
> Yeah, I think if this is not my month I will invest in proper thermometer.
> And to answer your 2nd question... I HAVE NO IDEA!!! :shy:
> I need to investigate why they are open... hmmmmmmmClick to expand...

Did you perhaps measure your temperature at very different times? If you have set a default / standard time to measure and then are very much earlier / later, then you get one of those...

You can use this site to correct your times :) : 

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I think it allows half an hour each way but more than that and you get an open circle. There's a corrector on FF now, but I can't remember where it is lol! There's a lot to learn with charting but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Kantele! Just wanted you to know our stories are very similar this month! I thought I was going to ovulate over the weekend or Monday at the latest, and I dont think I have. I just started using OPK's on Wednesday of last week and havent seen a positive yet. I hope we both get them soon! GL!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I guess I have to take back my last comment...I just got a pos OPK! But now I have sooo many questions/concerns!
My DH has plans with friends tonight. He will probably be home around 11 p.m. (It is 7:20 a.m. here right now). 
Should I have him come home after work to BD at 6 p.m.? Or is 11 p.m. going to be okay? We BD every night for the past 5 nights also. Coming home is TOTALLY not on the way to his friends house BTW. Advice anyone?! TIA!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I would say it would be okay at 11pm but see what
others say im not 100% about it all iv only done opk's
this cycle so far IF it is an option that he can come
back after work then do that but if its not then later
would be okay least its something :)!

GL!


----------



## ickle pand

KozmikKitten said:


> I guess I have to take back my last comment...I just got a pos OPK! But now I have sooo many questions/concerns!
> My DH has plans with friends tonight. He will probably be home around 11 p.m. (It is 7:20 a.m. here right now).
> Should I have him come home after work to BD at 6 p.m.? Or is 11 p.m. going to be okay? We BD every night for the past 5 nights also. Coming home is TOTALLY not on the way to his friends house BTW. Advice anyone?! TIA!

You ovulate 12 to 24 hours after a positive OPK so you'll be fine waiting, especially since you're already well covered. I'd BD tomorrow as well just to make sure. Good luck!


----------



## bubumaci

@ Kozmik - I would say the evening is fine. From the time you get the positive OPK, the ovulation will take place between 12 and 36 hours :winkwink: ... also, the fact that you have been busy bees the past nights is also positive, since sperm can survive up to 5 days - so basically, tonight and tomorrow (and maybe Thursday just in case) should cover all your bases. The egg survives around 24 hours once it has been released from the follicle :)


----------



## bubumaci

ickle pand said:


> I think it allows half an hour each way but more than that and you get an open circle. There's a corrector on FF now, but I can't remember where it is lol! There's a lot to learn with charting but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end :)

Just found it :D ... under "data" "temperature corrector" :happydance:


----------



## Xanth

that's it my 2WW has now started.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, as this is my first month officially off bcp I guess I either did not ovulate, or the egg and sperm just did not meet! I got the witch yesterday (a day early) but SO LIGHT, lighter than a WD bleed and it came 2 days early from my predicted first real AF. So guess I am out for this month even though it is light (red blood, but mostly brown don't even need a tampon or pad, just a thin piece of tissue). Because AF is very very light and odd, I took a HPT to be safe thinking maybe its IB, but it was a BFN. :cry: So I guess here's to July 2012 Baby! Hopefully I will ovulate the 25th of the month and get a BFP in early November!! :winkwink:


----------



## jessa_cole

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, as this is my first month officially off bcp I guess I either did not ovulate, or the egg and sperm just did not meet! I got the witch yesterday (a day early) but SO LIGHT, lighter than a WD bleed and it came 2 days early from my predicted first real AF. So guess I am out for this month even though it is light (red blood, but mostly brown don't even need a tampon or pad, just a thin piece of tissue). Because AF is very very light and odd, I took a HPT to be safe thinking maybe its IB, but it was a BFN. :cry: So I guess here's to July 2012 Baby! Hopefully I will ovulate the 25th of the month and get a BFP in early November!! :winkwink:

It _could_ still be IB. There's absolutely NO WAY you could get a positive HPT if it's IB because it takes 2-3 days after implantation for HCG to reach the blood and another 3-4 days after than to reach the urine.

I know it stinks but you should wait and see if this bleeding turns into full blown AF before you say you're out. :)


----------



## bubumaci

@ almosthere - I wouldn't give up just yet ... :hugs: ... since the bleeding is so light that you don't need any sanitary products, it doesn't sound like a normal flow yet. Might just be spotting... I have had this off and on since I came off BC, where a few days before I get my period, I get this kind of discharge that doesn't warrant anything more than a slip liner.
And if it is IB, you wouldn't get the positive on the HPT yet, as your body wouldn't have high enough HCG levels yet for the HPT to recognise a pregnancy...

:hugs: and :dust: :)


----------



## almosthere

jessa_cole said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, as this is my first month officially off bcp I guess I either did not ovulate, or the egg and sperm just did not meet! I got the witch yesterday (a day early) but SO LIGHT, lighter than a WD bleed and it came 2 days early from my predicted first real AF. So guess I am out for this month even though it is light (red blood, but mostly brown don't even need a tampon or pad, just a thin piece of tissue). Because AF is very very light and odd, I took a HPT to be safe thinking maybe its IB, but it was a BFN. :cry: So I guess here's to July 2012 Baby! Hopefully I will ovulate the 25th of the month and get a BFP in early November!! :winkwink:
> 
> It _could_ still be IB. There's absolutely NO WAY you could get a positive HPT if it's IB because it takes 2-3 days after implantation for HCG to reach the blood and another 3-4 days after than to reach the urine.
> 
> I know it stinks but you should wait and see if this bleeding turns into full blown AF before you say you're out. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I am all out of HPT as I have been testing quite often as I was convinced I was pregnant. I will keep you updated with my situation! If it stops by tonight, it will mean it could be IB as i will have been 2 days of this obnoxious spotting! :wacko:


----------



## happybeany

Good luck hun could be IB xxx :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

may I please be added to the testing date. my date is the 17th


----------



## ickle pand

Fluterby429 - I had to look twice at your profile picture because you look like Cheryl Cole!! I don't know if you know who she is though lol!


----------



## Kantele

bubumaci said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> I think it allows half an hour each way but more than that and you get an open circle. There's a corrector on FF now, but I can't remember where it is lol! There's a lot to learn with charting but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end :)
> 
> Just found it :D ... under "data" "temperature corrector" :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun and Ickle too!! I have now adjusted my temps ... but it still doesn't make any sense to me hahaha, And the positives that I have gotten on OPK I think aren't actually positives at all because the lines aren't dark enough. Damn you egg...!! Start moving :haha:

@KozmikKitten I just thought that I should have taken some tests with me to work as I read that you shouldn't test in the morning (which I have been doing) but sometime in the afternoon. Wouldn't it be cool if we both got BFP at the same time!!! 
Regarding your question, I think you should be ok to wait until 11 as the ovulation usually happens about 12+ hours after the surge. For me that wouldn't be an option though because I would be :sleep: by then lol.
Now... I can't wait to get home and pee on a stick again... :haha:


----------



## carlitosway

So far a BFN, however I have no signs of AF (spotting, cramps, nothing). In previous months I was trying to make myself believe that all that spotting a few days before AF was implantation bleeding, and really it was just signs AF was on her way. The few pregnancy symptoms I though I had are absent. I don't know what to think as I'm not experiencing anything. I'm testing again tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! ABBYSMOMMY, __ASHLEY__, CAHRBABY, DOMESTICDIVA, JMARIONSMITH, MILLIANAIRE, and WANNASTICKY1!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, DITOPIE, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, WIFEY1988, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, COLEEY, GINIUS, MRS MC, WANTINGAGIRL, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, 321MUMMY2B, ABII, DANCINGDIVA, DARKEST, JOOLS2, OORWEEISTYIN, 4EVERINLOVE, ANGEL4EVA, CARLITOSWAY, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, JULYBABE84, JUSTAGIRL, LILY24, LOUISECLARE, MADKITTY, PRETTYNPINK, PRINCESSBEC, TAYBABIES, TWINKIE210, and WATERLILY13!!!!!

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! JEHOVAHSGRACE, HAPPYBEANY, FLUTERBY429, MONKEYPOOH, TTCPOSVR, and SOCKRITEASE!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

ALMOSTHERE and BUTTERFLY22, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
JNA, I think it is a strong possibility that you OVd later than you think. Sometimes multiple OV signs can also be regular for not an actual OV. The temp change is the only real gaurantee... I do however agree that you should get a blood test. After waiting a few more days and testing, I would try to go to a local free clinic and ask. GL FXD!
PRETTYNPINK, C.30, and DEARBABY, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
MONIE, how are things progressing Hun? :hugs:
MAGRACE, it is probably a late response, but softcups should not be left in longer than 12 hours....
SUNNIE, I think that you may have started OPKs late, typical start time is CD9 or 4-5 days after AF leaves. FXD!
KANTELE, I am a complete chart stalker... I looked, it appears that you OVd on Sun, however, FF takes usually 2-3 days to give you OV crosshairs as the temp shift is really what indicates OV... GL, FXD! 
KOZMI, 11pm would be fine, as BUBU and others mentioned, OV occurs about 12-36 hrs after you get that positive, so even if you were already in the pos release time, you still had plenty of time, I think you are covered nicely as you have been BDg regularly, one more time for safe measure and you should be good to go in the egg chase! FXD! :dust:
XANTH, hold onto your hat as you chase that eggy Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long. We had a busy weekend in the thread.... I hope you are all finding awesome TTC and Bump Buddies in here! Can't wait to see what the rest of the week has in store, we are approaching the half way point of the month! GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## JustKia

:hugs: MrsMM24 thank you so much for keeping these threads updated


----------



## bubumaci

.. silly question - but why is the baby aspirin good? :)


----------



## jessa_cole

Can someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think is going on? I've been playing around with it and if my temp goes above 97.33, FF will give me solid crosshairs on CD49. All my signs point to ovulating on that day but my temps are SOOOOO low for post-ovulation. :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

jessa cole - I'd say it looks good for ovulation for CD49. You usually get an oestrogen surge 4 or 5 DPO that makes your temps dip a little, so if you had a temp for Saturday and didn't have the open circle for Monday, FF might have given you your cross hairs already. What's the reason for the open circle? If you woke at a different time to normal, have you tried correcting it and seeing what FF says then?


----------



## jessa_cole

ickle pand said:


> jessa cole - I'd say it looks good for ovulation for CD49. You usually get an oestrogen surge 4 or 5 DPO that makes your temps dip a little, so if you had a temp for Saturday and didn't have the open circle for Monday, FF might have given you your cross hairs already. What's the reason for the open circle? If you woke at a different time to normal, have you tried correcting it and seeing what FF says then?

The temp for Monday is an open circle because I only slept 4.5 hours that night so I put "sleep deprived". Even if I take that off, FF still doesn't give crosshairs.

My temp for Saturday is missing because I took it and then fell asleep. My thermometer stores 1 temp so I checked it when I woke up and *thought* I saw 97.67 but then it disappeared and it hit me that it might have been 96.76. I took another temperature (after having slept half an hour) and that temp was 97.18 so I have no clue what to put for that one.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am testing the 19th, i hope to add to the list!!

Dust everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel4eva

I was due yesterday but nothing, keep getting the odd feeling like AF is on the way but nothing yet, ive taken a test and so far only BFN.

I am a little stressed at the mo, exhausted and fed up, and just felt queasy for about a week, I really doubt very much this will be a BFP as i've alot on my mind and we didnt get much :sex: this month, but im holding out hope....


----------



## duckytwins

angel4eva said:


> I was due yesterday but nothing, keep getting the odd feeling like AF is on the way but nothing yet, ive taken a test and so far only BFN.
> 
> I am a little stressed at the mo, exhausted and fed up, and just felt queasy for about a week, I really doubt very much this will be a BFP as i've alot on my mind and we didnt get much :sex: this month, but im holding out hope....

 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Jessa Cole - Oh yeah I remember that now. I hope you get a lovely high temp and crosshairs tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsMM24

JUSTKIA, it is my complete pleasure to keep this thread updated! I find it so calming, fun, and insoirational to come across so many awesome and strong women!

BUBU, baby aspirin is good for the lining of the uterus and implantation.

JESSA, I peeked and I agree with ICKLE alot. However, I think that you should still use the adjuster. You can still use the temp at 97.67 because you slept more than 3.5 hours undisturbed. As well, the temp lowers so you waking and thinking it was lower would mean that it was likely 97.67. Sleep deprived is for undisturbed sleep less than 3.5. I think you OV CD49.... try it out....

:wave: KEEPTHEFAITHx!!! GL FXD! :dust:

ANGEL, it may be too early still, don't give up hope... :hugs: There have been a couple ladies here that didn't get their bfp till late.... :dust:


----------



## waterlily13

:bfn: as of this morning :(

AF is due Thursday, will test tomorrow if my temp stays high as today..


----------



## dawnky1983

I am so impressed with the number of BFPs on this thread! MrsMM seems like your positive mental attitude is a good luck charm!
:hugs: to all those visited by :witch: and huge congrats to all the :bfp:s,
baby dust and FX to all those still to test! x


----------



## jessa_cole

MrsMM24 said:


> JUSTKIA, it is my complete pleasure to keep this thread updated! I find it so calming, fun, and insoirational to come across so many awesome and strong women!
> 
> BUBU, baby aspirin is good for the lining of the uterus and implantation.
> 
> JESSA, I peeked and I agree with ICKLE alot. However, I think that you should still use the adjuster. You can still use the temp at 97.67 because you slept more than 3.5 hours undisturbed. As well, the temp lowers so you waking and thinking it was lower would mean that it was likely 97.67. Sleep deprived is for undisturbed sleep less than 3.5. I think you OV CD49.... try it out....
> 
> :wave: KEEPTHEFAITHx!!! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> ANGEL, it may be too early still, don't give up hope... :hugs: There have been a couple ladies here that didn't get their bfp till late.... :dust:

I still woke up at the same time (well half an hour late) so I don't really need the adjuster. I'm trying to play it safe and NOT get my hopes up in case this is just a random fluke. I have absolutely NO symptoms and my temps are low for post-ovulation so I'm not getting my hopes up too much. I'll still test on the 20th unless my temps take a nose dive or FF shows me that I o'd on another day.


----------



## MrsMM24

WATERLILY, wait it out Hun!! I peeked at your chart, it looks good, but with the possible implantation being around 4DPO, it would be early to test... Thursday sounds promising! FXD! :dust:

Thanks DAWNKY, I think that this Oct thread has been the luckiest since I started them in Aug.... FXD! we can all follow behind your lovely BFP!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

May I join in? :) 

AF due 10/14 - BFN this morning, but not giving up hope yet!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Kantele said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> I think it allows half an hour each way but more than that and you get an open circle. There's a corrector on FF now, but I can't remember where it is lol! There's a lot to learn with charting but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end :)
> 
> Just found it :D ... under "data" "temperature corrector" :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun and Ickle too!! I have now adjusted my temps ... but it still doesn't make any sense to me hahaha, And the positives that I have gotten on OPK I think aren't actually positives at all because the lines aren't dark enough. Damn you egg...!! Start moving :haha:
> 
> @KozmikKitten I just thought that I should have taken some tests with me to work as I read that you shouldn't test in the morning (which I have been doing) but sometime in the afternoon. Wouldn't it be cool if we both got BFP at the same time!!!
> Regarding your question, I think you should be ok to wait until 11 as the ovulation usually happens about 12+ hours after the surge. For me that wouldn't be an option though because I would be :sleep: by then lol.
> Now... I can't wait to get home and pee on a stick again... :haha:Click to expand...


I also read that arent supposed to do them in the morning, but I am not able to POAS at work so I dont have any other option. So I just do it anyway! And today it was pos. I did let it sit until it was room temp though since I didnt want to break 2 rules! I will probably POA(nother)S tonight just because! :haha:


----------



## waterlily13

MrsMM24 said:


> WATERLILY, wait it out Hun!! I peeked at your chart, it looks good, but with the possible implantation being around 4DPO, it would be early to test... Thursday sounds promising! FXD! :dust:
> 
> Thanks DAWNKY, I think that this Oct thread has been the luckiest since I started them in Aug.... FXD! we can all follow behind your lovely BFP!

Thank you very much!!! I will get FRER today and test tomorrow if I still have high temps. I have been waiting for so long, and have seen so many BFNs, it feels like I will never see a BFP.


----------



## HisGrace

laylasmummy said:


> :bfp: confirmed this morning with CB digital!!!x

Congratulations. :baby: 



happybeany said:


> Can you put me down for the 16th? Already been testing but :bfn: so far :(!

We're testing on the same day. I see in your siggie that you got your bfp on the 16th last year. Wouldn't it be cool if you got this one on the same date.


----------



## janine0187

first of all... love the new bnb design

now im testing tomorrow. I feel right now that my AF is due. But we BD so much I cant imagine it can be due... I hope not. :wacko:


----------



## SockriTease

laylasmummy said:


> :bfp: confirmed this morning with CB digital!!!x

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Can you change my date to 15th October? 

Af due on 12th october, going to test on 15 October as bfn on 09 October. 


Fingers crossed, hope you all get bfp's xxx


----------



## Mzladyk

Congrats to everyone who got there :bfp: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Mrskg

I go away for 4 hrs an come back and everything looks different silly question but has bnb been updated? Or is my iPad playing games!

Congrats on all the new bfp's x x


----------



## Mrskg

Just saw first page oh dear not a lot of happy bunnies there! I'm a bit sad myself not sure I like it but couldn't leave all you ladies now hopefully I will get used to it x xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Please add me! I'm testing on October 21st...that's also my birthday and I think I've asked God for a :bfp: like 100 times already! LOL!


----------



## jenmcn1

Can you put my name in for Oct 22nd? Thanks!!! FX'd for all of us ladies!!!:)


----------



## DannyD

im on my 2ww! hope this is the month for my very first :bfp:


----------



## iwantanother

ugh! AF due the 14th! testing on 15th cant stand it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wifey1988

just checking in again!!!
another :bfn: on the 8th... but still no :af:!!


----------



## kychic

Looks like I'm out this month. I'm 12 dpo and tested this morning with fmu and got a :bfn: I'm not having any pregnancy or AF symptoms. My boobs always get tender at least a week before the :witch: but so far no tenderness. Also I'm not having the usual creamy cm I always have after ovulation and up to AF. :dust: to everyone.


----------



## DancingSheba

hey put me down for oct 30th please!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi the wait is torturous! I think I O tomorrow, FX for a + OPK tomorrow, they have been getting darker!


----------



## Kathy1978

Hi ladies I just got caught up on all the posts in here and want to say congratulations to all the BFP's already this month. I would love to join you girls this month. Im 9dpo today and am starting to feel some mild cramping and wierd twinges. This is our 3rd cycle TTC and this month we used soy, preseed, and Im taking Prometrium for low progesterone also. We bd every other day then 3days in a row leading up to O and on O day. I have no idea if this will be my month but a girl can hope right?!? :)

Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting eagerly to test...I know Im counting down the days... I hate this cramping stuff. I usually dont cramp before the day I start AF but then I worry that maybe the progesterone isnt working and Im gonna start AF early. Im not sure if I can wait 14dpo to test so I may break and do it sooner. 14dpo will be on Oct 16 if I make it that long!

So glad to have you girls to keep my mind off things (well as much as possible)


----------



## lian_83

Pls. let my join the :bfp: fest soon...


----------



## Andypanda6570

I wish everyone so muck love and luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:My Af is due on 10/22 this is my first month of trying after loosing my Ava in March. I am so nervous..
XOOXOXO xx OXOXOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

i got a bfn but af isnt here yet


----------



## carlitosway

I'm out, AF is here.


----------



## Andypanda6570

carlitosway said:


> I'm out, AF is here.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BugBugsMommy

laylasmummy said:


> :bfp: confirmed this morning with CB digital!!!x

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Princessbec

I tested early and forgot to pop in I got my BFP yay


----------



## lizlovelust

Princessbec said:


> I tested early and forgot to pop in I got my BFP yay

Congratulations girly!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Princessbec said:


> I tested early and forgot to pop in I got my BFP yay

Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## waterlily13

Princessbec said:


> I tested early and forgot to pop in I got my BFP yay

Congratulations!!! Wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months!:flower:

At least one of us who were supposed to test 10/10 got a BFP. I hope we get more of those.. :dust:


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

You got another :bfp: over here!:blush:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

x


----------



## kychic

Not sure what's going on with me. I went to the restroom earlier and when I wiped I had stretchy cm with a tiny spot of brown mixed in. I've never had that before so I'm :shrug: really confused. I'm currently 12 dpo.


----------



## Darkest

11 DPO on Wed 12th and still :bfn:.

Down but not out.....yet.

Just wanted to say a HUGE thanks to MRSMM24 for running this thread and updating so often. That's a lot of work considering how fast it moves! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## BDhunter

Congrats to all bfp'ers!! :D

Got a bfn today, 15 dpo. Waiting for af.


----------



## ickle pand

I got a BFN this morning but I'm only 9DPO so not throwing in the towel yet.


----------



## kittylady

Got another BFN today at 13dpo but not giving up hope, felt dizzy and sick this morning so I'm giving up until AF rears her ugly mug. :)


----------



## Kantele

Ok question (sorry I sound like a broken record now).:dohh:
Isn't the temp supposed to be going up (higher than normal level) after ovulation.
In my chart I can only see the dip and then the temp doesn't really go higher than normal (not even the same level really).
FF doesnt say I have ovulated or anything... I dunno what to think :shrug:
Maybe a totally rookie question, but is it possible not to ovulate one month?

I'm getting a bit frustrated now :shy:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations princessbec and hoping4bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Kantele - you need to have 3 temps over the coverline to get crosshairs on FF. And the coverline is usually higher that the highest of the 6 previous temps, although that's not a hard and fast rule since FF takes all your fertile signs into consideration. 

You're best to try to think in cycles not months when TTC. A cycle can be very long before you ov. I've seen charts of women who didn't ovulate until CD60 and still get pregnant. You can ov at any time after AF but you will get your next AF around 14 days after ovulation (unless you're pregnant of course). If you're having regular periods then you're more than likely ovulating. HTH


----------



## janine0187

Tested this morning and got :bfn:

no sign of af though. might test again on friday or sat if its not showing up.
Last time I tested 13dpo as well though I think. But it is not gonna change to :bfp: on 14 dpo would it?


----------



## Sunnie1984

Right, I am now on cd29. Af due today but no sign. 

For the Past 2 days I've had a faint line on my opk, hmm is it possible for it to pick up hcg? 

Not testing until at least Saturday, don't want to keep seeing bfn. Had a bfn on Sunday, cd26 

Xx


----------



## ickle pand

OPK's can definitely pick up HCG. Apparently LH and HCG are similar. Here's a link that explains it all https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## ickle pand

Janine - It's definitely possible. You're not out until AF appears. If the egg didn't implant until 12DPO and it takes *at least* 2 days to build up enough HCG to be detected in your urine then 14DPO is the soonest you would get a +ve.


----------



## VikkiD

Can I be added to the 20th Please, this 2ww is killing me.


----------



## ami1985

ive had 2 bfns and gettin all the af symptoms so ill just have to see wt happens xx


----------



## bubumaci

Princessbec said:


> I tested early and forgot to pop in I got my BFP yay

Aww - congratulations! :) :hugs::happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

ickle pand said:


> Kantele - you need to have 3 temps over the coverline to get crosshairs on FF. And the coverline is usually higher that the highest of the 6 previous temps, although that's not a hard and fast rule since FF takes all your fertile signs into consideration.
> 
> You're best to try to think in cycles not months when TTC. A cycle can be very long before you ov. I've seen charts of women who didn't ovulate until CD60 and still get pregnant. You can ov at any time after AF but you will get your next AF around 14 days after ovulation (unless you're pregnant of course). If you're having regular periods then you're more than likely ovulating. HTH

Thank you for that ... I have been wondering at what point FF is going to confirm whether or not I have ovulated :)


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Princessbec said:


> I tested early and forgot to pop in I got my BFP yay




Hoping4Bump89 said:


> You got another :bfp: over here!:blush:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> x

Congratulations to both of you!! A happy and healthy 9 months:baby:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

So, if this was last month, I would have said I'm in my 2WW now... but this is my first month using OPK's and I'm not sure if I've even ovulated yet... 
AF is due on the 23rd, so either this is shaping up to be a really long / unsusal cycle, or I'm not going to ovulate this month, or I'm just making a rookie mistake in reading the OPK's... not sure yet... 
I'll guess I'll know more in a few days... 
Since I'm so unsure about this month I don't plan on testing early... so I guess I'll change my test date to the 24th...


----------



## jessa_cole

EAandBA_TTC said:


> So, if this was last month, I would have said I'm in my 2WW now... but this is my first month using OPK's and I'm not sure if I've even ovulated yet...
> AF is due on the 23rd, so either this is shaping up to be a really long / unsusal cycle, or I'm not going to ovulate this month, or I'm just making a rookie mistake in reading the OPK's... not sure yet...
> I'll guess I'll know more in a few days...
> Since I'm so unsure about this month I don't plan on testing early... so I guess I'll change my test date to the 24th...

When are you taking the OPKs? I've heard that it's best to take them twice a day - once in the late morning (around 10am) and then again in the afternoon (around 4pm) because the LH doesn't last long and you can miss it if you only test once a day.


----------



## Kantele

jessa_cole said:


> When are you taking the OPKs? I've heard that it's best to take them twice a day - once in the late morning (around 10am) and then again in the afternoon (around 4pm) because the LH doesn't last long and you can miss it if you only test once a day.

Hmm, i did not know this... I have always just tested in the evening when I get home, maybe that's why my OPK never showed +... Thank you for this piece of information!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cassie.

Can I be added to the list? Testing on the 20th :)


----------



## millianaire

hi girls im out :(


----------



## HisGrace

millianaire said:


> hi girls im out :(

:hugs:


----------



## jessa_cole

FF is still NOT showing an O for me. I was/am pretty sure that I o'd on the 6th but here I am 6 days later with no confirmation. :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cassie. said:


> Can I be added to the list? Testing on the 20th :)

Hey :D
your the same dpo as me but testing a day before
GL!! :dust: xx


----------



## Cassie.

Becyboo__x said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added to the list? Testing on the 20th :)
> 
> Hey :D
> your the same dpo as me but testing a day before
> GL!! :dust: xxClick to expand...

GL to you too!
:dust:


----------



## Mrskg

Andypanda6570 said:


> I wish everyone so muck love and luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:My Af is due on 10/22 this is my first month of trying after loosing my Ava in March. I am so nervous..
> XOOXOXO xx OXOXOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi andypanda great to see you over here x sending you lots of baby dust x


----------



## oz62010

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: *LIST:* :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...rs-26-bfps-2-angels-139-testers-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/753393-november-1-30-testers-here.html#post13113214 November Thread
> 
> 10/1
> ARLOSMAMA :bfp: 9/26
> AUM ???
> BABBABE :bfp: 9/27
> BES_ hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> DAOPDESIGN :bfp: 10/1
> HAKUNAMATATA :bfp: 9/27
> HWIMMER :bfp:10/1
> JAHLUCIAN :bfp: 9/27
> KSTONE :bfp: 9/27
> MRSKIRKLAND ???
> MUMMYLOVE ???
> NICOLOLOLO ???
> PEACH2280 ???
> TTC29YRL8R ???
> 
> 10/2
> ASTELLARMOM :bfp: 9/27
> ATLOEHLE ???
> BEC081 :bfp: 10/4
> DAWNKY1983 :bfp: 10/4
> JELLYTOTS :bfp: 9/26
> LITTLEPEPS ???
> MESSYMOMMY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> MSP_TEEN hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> MYBOYSRMYLIFE :bfp: 10/5
> POOKERS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> REEVE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> 
> 10/3
> (Happy B-day Razy! :cake: )
> 2NDAT40 ???
> ALIBIZ hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> AMANDAMB1108 bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> AMARNA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> CLOVERMOUSE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> HOPING4GIRL hugs:YOUR next TTC will be the ONE! :hugs: )
> JLI hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> JODIBAY ???
> ME222 ???
> NICOLEOLEOLE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> ROXIELOVLA :bfp: 10/1
> TBWELLS2 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> 
> 10/4
> A_ENCI hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> ANNMARIECRISP hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> CANDKAIN :bfp: 10/5
> CHIPPYM2B :bfp: 10/8
> CLAMITY77 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> DITOPIE ???
> DUCKYTWINS :bfp: 10/1
> FLYBABY bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> GK1701 :bfp: 10/9
> HIPPIECHICK bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> JOSEPHINE3 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> MELLYMOMMY bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> MOMMY2BE7772 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> RACHEL1906 ???
> ROBINML ???
> SARANNA80 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> SWEET83 bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> 
> 10/5
> ARISA :bfp: 10/5
> BABYDOODLES hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> BELLS N BUMP hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugd: )
> CLEARBLUESKY ???
> CONFUSEDS bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> CR183Y hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> DINIDANI hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> IWANNABFP hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> JNA44 ???
> LAYLASMUMMY :bfp: 10/10
> LIZ29 :bfp: 10/5
> LOVEPINK22 ???
> MISS D ???
> MISSMADDIESUE ???
> PILEGGIGIRL ???
> REACH_EDEN ???
> SAMMY1205 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> TYLER LEWIS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> WIFEY1988 ???
> 
> 10/6
> (Happy Anny CR183Y :cake:)
> ALLYBABY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> BABY_MAYBE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> BUNNYLICIOUS :bfp: 10/6
> SHIARA ???
> CANADIANMOMMA ???
> COLEEY :bfp: 10/5
> COLLIE_CRAZY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> GINIUS ???
> KABOOM :bfp: 10/5
> MONIE30 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> MRS MC ???
> NEWLYMRS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> RAZYFOZY24 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> SHORTY88 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> WANTINGAGIRL ???
> 
> 10/7
> [/SIZE](Happy B-Day GD29! :cake: )
> BLUBERRYMUFIN hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> BOBRITTANY ???
> DEAFGAL01 ???
> DEEDEE80 bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> FERTILESOUL hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> JUSTKIA hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> MAS1118 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> MAUDINE ???
> MOMMY1985 ???
> MRSDAVISTHE1 ???
> SND0111 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> TOFFEE2010 :bfp: 10/7
> WANNABEAMOM ???
> ZOFRANKS ???
> 
> 10/8
> (Happy B-Day KOZMIKITTEN's DH :cake:)
> BDAWN8403 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> COURTNEYJOY11 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> DWM ???
> GD29 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> HELEN0381 ???
> MAMMAHUFF12 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> MICH31 ???
> MISSMIKI ???
> MOMWANNABE81 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> SHANLIZ ???
> SKEET9924 ???
> SLH ???
> SNOWFLAKES120 :bfp: 10/9
> TWICKYWABBIThugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> TWPNSFS10 bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> WE_R_HOPEFUL ???
> 
> *10/9*
> 321MUMMY2B ???
> ABII bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> BUG222 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> BUTTERFLY22 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> DANCING DIVA ???
> DARKEST bfn but no :af: = still chasing!
> ILIKECAKE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> JOOLS2 ???
> OORWEEISTYIN ???
> PINKORBLUE hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> SARZ86 :bfp: 10/6
> XSARBEARX hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> 
> *10/10* Today!!!!
> (Happy B-day ANGEL4EVA!:cake: )
> 4EVERINLOVE ???
> ANGEL4EVA ???
> BUTTERWORTH hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> CARLITOSWAY ???
> DAVIAUX ???
> DBZ34 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> DIZZY65 ???
> EMARA0901 ???
> JOEYBROOKS hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> JULYBABE84 ???
> JUSTAGIRLxx ???
> LILY24 ???
> LOOKINGFWD hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> LOUISECLARE ???
> MADKITTY ???
> PRETTYNPINK29 ???
> PRINCESSBEC ???
> TAYBABIES92 ???
> TWINKIE210 ???
> WATERLILY13 ???
> 
> *10/11* 1 Day!!!
> ABBYSMOMMY
> ANGEL BABY hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> _____ASHLEY____
> C.30
> CHARBABY
> DOMESTICDIVA
> JMARIONSMITH
> MILLIANAIRE
> WANNASTICKY1 hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> ZIYA :bfp: 10/10
> 
> *10/12* 2 Days!!!
> ALMOSTHERE
> FELICIAD
> LOLALEI3
> MAGGIEPIE11 :bfp: 10/10
> PINKSPRINKLES
> PRINCESSKAY :bfp: 10/10
> SAVANNAH09
> STEPMOMTOBIO hugs: next cycle WILL be the one! :hugs: )
> SUNNIE1984
> TTC_TASHA
> 
> *10/13* 3 Days!!
> ASTAINGEL
> BRASSY
> COMOTION89
> KYCHIC
> NANETH.ESTEL
> SUNSHYNE :bfp: 10/9
> 
> *10/14*
> HOPIN4BUMP
> HUNGARY97
> IWANTABABYBAD
> KIA_LYNN
> KITTYLADY
> KRISTINA6292
> MZLADYK
> NORABATTIE
> TURTLEMAD
> 
> *10/15*
> AKSHUSTOBEMOM
> BELLS81
> BUBBALOO2011
> CAZI77
> IWANNANOTHER
> IWANTANOTHER
> KATHERINEGREY
> LYSH
> 
> *10/16*
> C1403
> CRAZY4BABY
> DAZED125
> ICKLE PAND
> LITTLBABYWISH
> NIX
> 
> *10/17*
> BUBUMACI
> DEARBABY
> GITLOST80
> JKBURNS
> LILYV
> MICHELLEW
> MOSNIPPY
> NAFRETILI
> 
> *10/18*
> (Happy B-day!:cake: Norabattie's OH!)
> ANTSYNEWLYWED
> CARTER3737
> FAIRYTOES
> GOODVIBES2
> HLANDERS
> HSTEIN
> JESSICAALLEN
> LAURADC
> MICHELLER7794
> SIEGAL
> SAMS MUMMY
> 
> *10/19*
> KEEPTHEFAITHx
> MUMMY2ASHER
> 
> *10/20*
> BEAUTY2
> DEANNA26
> HAPPY9MONTHS
> JESSA_COLE
> LIAN_HAWAII
> LITTLENIBBLE
> LOLA24
> MUMMYOF2GIRLZ
> POPPY186
> SUNSHINE7125
> THESMPSNS
> 
> *10/21*
> (Happy B-day LIZLOVELUST :cake:)
> BECYBOO_X
> GANDPMOM
> oz62010
> 
> *10/22*
> C.ARMYWIFE
> EMZY_11
> MOMMA.BEAR
> PIPKINTYLER
> RNTTC2011
> WISHING89
> 
> *10/23*
> ALSPALS13
> CHERRYLICIOUS
> CUDDLEBUNNY
> CURLYQ111
> EAANDBA_TCC
> SPRINGH
> STACEY
> 
> *10/24*
> JENN155
> KANTELE
> KASEY C
> MRSLOTUS
> RIVER54
> 
> *10/25*
> AMBERDW
> PINKMUM
> XANTH
> 
> *10/26*
> BABYMAAM13
> KOZMIKITTEN
> MRSKG
> 
> *10/27*
> *(Our daughter's birthday )*
> JIMMYSRABBIT
> 
> *10/28*
> CALISTA20
> CHASEMOM
> CHIPPER
> KARLEE
> 
> *10/29*
> BUBUMACI
> DONNADUGGY
> xHELENx
> LIZLOVELUST
> 
> *10/30*
> AMOMMY
> DOOPERSGURL
> GEM09
> JSMOM5
> LALAR
> MACKMOMMA8
> MAGRACE
> MRSMM24
> NEW2BUMPS
> SANDY1222
> TOYFISH
> 
> *10/31*
> EBELLE
> RDY4NUMBER2
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As promised to a dear member _IWANNABFP_... I am starting this thread now! Many of you have gotten your AF this month (Sept.) and had the focus and are ready to prepare for the next cycle... Oct!! We are going to start this cycle off with some *REAL PMA!!!* I am TTC after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after my wife and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 8yo (Oct. 27) and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am currently FXD for Sept, but I have been asked if I will continue my PMA TWW threads and I will! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... Join!
> 
> *Ok Ladies.... *I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> Good Luck to us all, FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good luck to everyone here hope they will be a baby boom for us all in 2010!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! ALMOSTHERE, FELICIAD, LOLALEI3, PINKSPRINKLES, SAVANNAH09, and TTC_TASHA!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, DITOPIE, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, WIFEY1988, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, MRS MC, WANTINGAGIRL, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, 321MUMMY2B, ABII, DANCINGDIVA, DARKEST, JOOLS2, OORWEEISTYIN, 4EVERINLOVE, ANGEL4EVA, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, JULYBABE84, JUSTAGIRL, LILY24, LOUISECLARE, MADKITTY, PRETTYNPINK, TAYBABIES, TWINKIE210, WATERLILY13, ABBYSMOMMY, __ASHLEY__, CHARBABY, DOMESTICDIVA, JMARIONSMITH, and WANNASTICKY1!!!!!:coffee:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! KATHY1978, DANCINGSHEBA, ANDYPANDA, JENMCN1, OPERA_LADY, BUGSBUGSMOMMY, CASSIE., and VIKKID!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

CARLITOSWAY and MILLIANAIRE, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
KANTELE, doesn't look like you have OVd yet. It takes a temp rise as ICKLE explained and you are still waiting for enough. Give it time, BD in the meantime! GL FXD!
DARKEST, BDHUNTER, JANINE0187, WIFEY1988, and DIZZY65, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
MONIE, how are things progressing Hun? :hugs:
ICKLE, KITTYLADY, and KYCHIC, it is still early for you so don't get discouraged by bfn... And yes! It is possible to see a bfn today and then a bfp tomorrow! GL :dust:
I changed your dates EAANDBA and SUNNIE.... GL FXD!
JESSA, that break in your temp on the 8th is SURE to hold you up from crosshairs as FF can't count consecutive temps...
CONGRATS PRINCESSBEC and HOPING4BUMP:happydance: on your :bfp:s!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo... So much early testing in this thread, ladies don't get discouraged by bfns! GL FXD! :dust:
**First Page Updated**


----------



## ____ashley___

Af was due yesterday but no sign so i tested with frer and got bfn. Still no sign today but usually i have cramps and things by now but there a no show i am going to test again in a couple of days if af is still a no show i refuse to spend more money on test.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Bought some FR tests in ready for the weekend and they were buy 1 get 1 free in superdrug so I got 4 for £10.50. Just thought if mention it!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Can you put me down for the 19th? Thank you and GL to everyone!!!


----------



## jessa_cole

MrsMM24 said:


> JESSA, that break in your temp on the 8th is SURE to hold you up from crosshairs as FF can't count consecutive temps...

I put in both possible temps from that day and still no crosshairs. I think it's probably because my temp dropped today and my temp was low yesterday morning too. :cry:

https://i56.tinypic.com/2ihmdzq.jpg


----------



## almosthere

Okay, so I am assuming I am out for the month BUT my on and off red, mostly brown spotting stopped after 48 hours, so possible IB, but I am going to take it as first real AF off BCPS. But does anyone find it odd my withdrawal bleed was a regualr 2 day heavy red blood flow, and my AF was hardly anything? Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## calista20

Congrats to all the bfp's!!! So exciting to see! Big hugs to all those the witch got. I'm currently waiting for ovulation. Wish it would hurry the heck up. This month feels like it's taking forever!!! lol


----------



## HLanders

calista20 said:


> Congrats to all the bfp's!!! So exciting to see! Big hugs to all those the witch got. I'm currently waiting for ovulation. Wish it would hurry the heck up. This month feels like it's taking forever!!! lol

It IS taking forever!! I'm testing on the 18th and I swear the last two days have felt like 4 weeks. I'm restraining myself from POAS... I know it's just sitting in my drawer, upstairs and waiting to be used!

Good luck to you, hope you get a BFP!


----------



## lolalei3

Huge Congratulations to all our new :bfp:'s!!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm out the :witch: got me! she also brought some very annoying period pains with her the old cow! :growlmad:

But not giving up, here's to November ladies!! :drunk:

:hug: :dust:

https://lt2f.lilypie.com/6iuXp8.png


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

almosthere said:


> Okay, so I am assuming I am out for the month BUT my on and off red, mostly brown spotting stopped after 48 hours, so possible IB, but I am going to take it as first real AF off BCPS. But does anyone find it odd my withdrawal bleed was a regualr 2 day heavy red blood flow, and my AF was hardly anything? Will keep everyone updated!

This is my first month off bcp also. Years ago when I stopped taking them, AF would return with a vengeance. I'm hoping that it is just IB for you instead of AF! GL and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

SuperwomanTTC said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I am assuming I am out for the month BUT my on and off red, mostly brown spotting stopped after 48 hours, so possible IB, but I am going to take it as first real AF off BCPS. But does anyone find it odd my withdrawal bleed was a regualr 2 day heavy red blood flow, and my AF was hardly anything? Will keep everyone updated!
> 
> This is my first month off bcp also. Years ago when I stopped taking them, AF would return with a vengeance. I'm hoping that it is just IB for you instead of AF! GL and baby dust! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! I am already moved over to November, but a surprise oct. BFP would be AMAZING! I keep thinking I am going to get a BFP next month, but find out I am almost 2 months in which would be quite the treat! DH 23rd bday is in mid Nov. so hoping for the best gift ever for him!:cloud9:


----------



## calista20

HLanders said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the bfp's!!! So exciting to see! Big hugs to all those the witch got. I'm currently waiting for ovulation. Wish it would hurry the heck up. This month feels like it's taking forever!!! lol
> 
> It IS taking forever!! I'm testing on the 18th and I swear the last two days have felt like 4 weeks. I'm restraining myself from POAS... I know it's just sitting in my drawer, upstairs and waiting to be used!
> 
> Good luck to you, hope you get a BFP!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I hope so too :) and GL to you as well! At least you're over the hump and waiting to pee on the real stick. Peeing on an opk is like practicing for the real thing. lol


----------



## mommy2be7772

Can I be added to the 31st for testing. here we go again! wish us luck! Good luck October testers. Its funny that we are testing twice in the same month. Baby dust all around.


----------



## BugBugsMommy

GL to everyone testing today!!!


----------



## SockriTease

Can you add me to Oct 22nd? Thanks.


----------



## happybeany

Can you add me to 16th? Thanks! x


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Hello ladies....my AF is due Oct 24 :-\
Count me in please :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

got a positive OPK this morning, so hopfuilly 14 days or sooner from now I can test! !!


----------



## HockeyMom

Count me in! :test:

I am going to keep testing here and there. If my calculations are correct & I think I O'd on 9/28,29? Should leave me at 14DPO, CD24. I usually have a 23 day cycle, last month 22 days. I spotted for almost a week from the 28th on-nothing major just small traces in cm. It has since stopped & I have the symptoms (but we know how that goes. I tested last night & this morning w/ IC and :bfn:. Not surprised-typical for me. Ugh.:wacko:

So Bummedbut Im gonna test again in the morning w/ First Response :test:. Hopefully things work out. I was very crampy and had a bad backache last night (tmi-kept running to the pot to see AF-but nada there). 

I am wishing all of you :bfp: best of luck!

Hugs & Prayers for a :bfp:!


----------



## Abii

blehhh.
AF got me this morning, not exactly the normal heavy flow, it was actually very light for my first day[usually it looks like a horror film happened in my pants lol]
hmmm..owell.
Off to the November thread to try again:]
C'mon love bug hurry and implant in my uterus for my bday:3


----------



## MrsMM24

JESSA, Hun, I do not know what to make from your chart. You probably have long cycles though, that I can see. As well, I think starting to temp mid-way may have thrown us off a little. FF does use other signs as well. Keep BDg and temping and maybe the egg is still waiting to be caught. Refresh my memory, do you have a doc appt scheduled?

ALMOSTHERE, LOLAEI, and ABII, so sorry AF flew in on you! :hugs: 

:wave: :wave: Hey Hun! Welcome back to us MOMMY2BE!!! It is crazy to be able to test twice in one month, but we will take it! You are meant to have an Oct BFP!!! FXD! :dust:

SOCKRITEASE, I think I added you yesterday, but just in case, check the first page Hun... welcome to the bfp party!

HAPPYBEAN, TRUEBLUEBABY, and HOCKEYMOM, welcome to the BFP party! Can't wait to see your names in blinking fashion on the first page!

YAY :happydance: LIZLOVE for the OV! You are in it to win it now! :dust:


----------



## jessa_cole

MrsMM24 said:


> JESSA, Hun, I do not know what to make from your chart. You probably have long cycles though, that I can see. As well, I think starting to temp mid-way may have thrown us off a little. FF does use other signs as well. Keep BDg and temping and maybe the egg is still waiting to be caught. Refresh my memory, do you have a doc appt scheduled?
> 
> ALMOSTHERE, LOLAEI, and ABII, so sorry AF flew in on you! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: :wave: Hey Hun! Welcome back to us MOMMY2BE!!! It is crazy to be able to test twice in one month, but we will take it! You are meant to have an Oct BFP!!! FXD! :dust:
> 
> SOCKRITEASE, I think I added you yesterday, but just in case, check the first page Hun... welcome to the bfp party!
> 
> HAPPYBEAN, TRUEBLUEBABY, and HOCKEYMOM, welcome to the BFP party! Can't wait to see your names in blinking fashion on the first page!
> 
> YAY :happydance: LIZLOVE for the OV! You are in it to win it now! :dust:

Thanks MrsMM24, for sending some hope my way. :) No, I don't have a doctor's appointment. My insurance doesn't cover fertility issues or even pregnancy (gasp). We have what's called "catastrophic health insurance" for emergencies. We pay for doctor's visits and such out of pocket. When I finally DO get pregnant, I'll be seeing a midwife and paying out of pocket (it's about $2500 all inclusive vs $9000+ for a hospital birth).

I do feel rather silly for starting to chart this far into my cycle but I would have had to wait over a month to even get started.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Congrats ladies on all your :bfp: s......:witch: still not here and today is 15 dpo!!!

I am not testing again until at least Saturday, not getting my hopes up!

I will let you know and GL to all still to test 

:dust:

xxxxxx FX xxxxxx


----------



## momto2grls

I thought I was signed up to test for Oct. 15th but when I looked just now, I wasn't there. 

Any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## lizlovelust

HStein said:


> OMG, ya think??? Shaking, nervous, feel sick all the sudden! Wanted this SSSOOO bad so why am i freaking now?

It's deff a line! and a line is a line in a HPT! and it's clearly pink! Congrats!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Congrats. At 8 dpo! That's awesome. There is hope for us poas junkies after all! Lol


----------



## ttcpostvr

Maybe its twins! Resulting in a higher hcg level!


----------



## Dana_Scully

I tested today, 1 day before AF and got a BFP! :D

(Now let's pray AF doesn't show up, I'd be devastated lol)


----------



## ~chipper~

I agree..That's definately a BFP! CONGRATS! and at 8 DPO, that's so great!!


this month is full of BFP's! I LOVE it! congrats to everyone with BFP's and Baby Dust all around to all the others!

AFM: got my positive OPK today so i'm grabbing DH and the pre-seed and getting some BD on!


----------



## wifey1988

im officially out. GL to all the ladies still in and congrats to the bfps!


----------



## HStein

~chipper~ said:


> I agree..That's definately a BFP! CONGRATS! and at 8 DPO, that's so great!!
> 
> 
> this month is full of BFP's! I LOVE it! congrats to everyone with BFP's and Baby Dust all around to all the others!
> 
> AFM: got my positive OPK today so i'm grabbing DH and the pre-seed and getting some BD on!

Bahahahaha That's awesome! Get to work! :sex:

CoNgRaTs on all the BFP's this month...June's Board is gonna be a busy place!


----------



## kychic

AF is due today for me but I've not had any of the usual pre AF symptoms I always get..no sore boobs, no cramps, and no moodiness. I've also not had any pregnancy symptoms, tested bpn at 11 dpo. Only thing I've had was last night at 12/13 dpo I had a small spot of brown mixed in with some stretchy cm so not sure what to make of that. I've always had creamy cm after ovulation until AF but I've not had that this time either. :shrug: My body is confusing me big time. Good luck and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies can i join in :flower: i am hoping to test towards the end of october!
Congratulations on all the BFP's, :hugs: to the ladies that got AF, and buckets of :dust: to you all!!

xx


----------



## HStein

kychic said:


> AF is due today for me but I've not had any of the usual pre AF symptoms I always get..no sore boobs, no cramps, and no moodiness. I've also not had any pregnancy symptoms, tested bpn at 11 dpo. Only thing I've had was last night at 12/13 dpo I had a small spot of brown mixed in with some stretchy cm so not sure what to make of that. I've always had creamy cm after ovulation until AF but I've not had that this time either. :shrug: My body is confusing me big time. Good luck and :dust: to everyone.

kychic, I'd test again...might have been too early to tell. What kind of test did you use? I havent had any spotting with it, but my cm has been kinda sticky but clearish/snot-like (icky, TMI, sorry!) Boobs are sore but not like they usually are pre-af...more full feeling and achy around the outside (not my nipples like usual.)
Hope :witch: stays away :af: and you get your :BFP: soon!


----------



## BDhunter

16 dpo..bfn, no af.. gettin grumpy. 

EEEK! Congrats to the bfp's!!!


----------



## angel4eva

I've just done the 2nd test this am, and again a BFP! Absolutely shocked! Going to see the doc this am!


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats to the ladies with BFP's :) This is a lucky thread so far :)

BFN for me again this morning but my temp spiked too. It's only been this high on the cycle when I got pregnant (the purple line on the BBT Pattern Analyser thingy on my page) so I'm feeling quite hopeful. Trying hard not to get too excited though.


----------



## Kristina6292

Ahhh I got my BFP today!! :D


----------



## LouiseClare

AF was due on 10th but hasn't arrive yet but getting BFN's.


----------



## bubumaci

angel4eva said:


> I've just done the 2nd test this am, and again a BFP! Absolutely shocked! Going to see the doc this am!

Congratulations! :) Wonderfully exciting news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Kristina6292 said:


> Ahhh I got my BFP today!! :D

Hey Hey... congratulations :hugs::flower:


----------



## Kantele

Congrats Kristina and Angel!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sunnie1984

Af due yesterday, no sign. 

My opk's are showing a faint line in the morning (usually I get nothing) but are blank in the afternoon. 

I'm hoping it's picking up hcg and not lh. Fingers crossed. 

I ordered Internet cheapies yesterday so I'm trying to wait for them to arrive before I test. 

Put my test day back to Saturday 15th from Wednesday 12th to give time for af to show as I got bfn on Saturday 9th. 

Although if the Internet cheapies don't arrive on Saturday I may have to buy one from boots as don't think I can wait til Monday! 

Xx


----------



## fairytoes

Hi Could you please re-post me onto 23/10, got my dates wrong Whoops!!:wacko:


----------



## angel4eva

I've got a BFP at the docs today!! :) sooo surreal!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Congratulations to the many (oh my goodness!!) :bfp:'s!!! 

I tested again and still BFN, but AF isn't due til tomorrow so I guess we'll see...

Best of luck to all who test today!!


----------



## bubumaci

angel4eva said:


> I've got a BFP at the docs today!! :) sooo surreal!

Congratulations!!! :) :happydance::flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations angela4eva! H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations angel dana hstein and kristina!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Well af is gone so back to bd starting last night lol taking more of a ntnp approach now waiting on Gods will and letting whatever happens happen


----------



## Nix

Congrats Angel

I got a smiley on CB OPK doubt it means anything but there wasn't one a few days ago. Should really give up POAS especially when not even a pregnancy test lol

Off to the shops I go for FRER 

xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

:wohoo: to all the bfps


----------



## BugBugsMommy

bluberrymufin said:


> Well af is gone so back to bd starting last night lol taking more of a ntnp approach now waiting on Gods will and letting whatever happens happen

:dust:


----------



## HisGrace

Kristina6292 said:


> Ahhh I got my BFP today!! :D

Congratulations!!! :dance:



Dana_Scully said:


> I tested today, 1 day before AF and got a BFP! :D
> 
> (Now let's pray AF doesn't show up, I'd be devastated lol)

Congratulations!!! :baby:


----------



## bubumaci

... silly question - how can I get more than one quote in my reply - if I want to congratulate more people? :)


----------



## HisGrace

bubumaci said:


> ... silly question - how can I get more than one quote in my reply - if I want to congratulate more people? :)

Click on the little plus sign between "reply with quote" and "thanks" on each person you want to quote. Then click post reply and they will be there.


----------



## bubumaci

JehovahsGrace said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> ... silly question - how can I get more than one quote in my reply - if I want to congratulate more people? :)
> 
> Click on the little plus sign between "reply with quote" and "thanks" on each person you want to quote. Then click post reply and they will be there.Click to expand...

Ahhhh... thank you :flower:


----------



## SIEGAL

I caved and tested. BFN after holding my Pee for 12 hours, hoping even if it's early it was concentrated. I found out I was pregnant with DD at 10 DPO last time. So sad.....I have a fear I got too fat to ovulate, but I get my period so my husband thinks I am worrying for nothing.


----------



## ickle pand

SIEGAL said:


> I caved and tested. BFN after holding my Pee for 12 hours, hoping even if it's early it was concentrated. I found out I was pregnant with DD at 10 DPO last time. So sad.....I have a fear I got too fat to ovulate, but I get my period so my husband thinks I am worrying for nothing.

If you're getting AF regularly (even if your cycles are on the long side) then you're more than likely ovulating. Remember that each pregnancy is different - an egg can implant any time between 6 and 12 DPO which is a big gap and then it takes at least 2 days for enough HCG to build up in your urine to be detectable. You're not out until AF comes :)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Im out, :witch: is here.


----------



## HStein

So sorry, Antsy...keep trying! 
Fingers crossed for you, Nix...my CB Digi OPK's still say negative, so I'm hoping that's a good sign for you! I'm keeping my progressive CBE sticks to watch them get darker. (Just gives me something to pee on, more or less!)

Ladies, don't give up until the :witch: shows!

FRER Confirmed my :bfp: this morning, but it was even fainter than the Cheapie was last night...if I hadn't seen the line on last night's I'd probably have read it as BFN. Another Cheapie has a nice obvious line this morning, so I will go for beta tomorrow, I think.


----------



## waterlily13

No AF and BFN :( I will wait till the weekend to test again..


----------



## brassy

I am out girls...AF is here..Another disappointment :-(


----------



## jenn155

I am out I wasn't suppose to test til the 24th but for some reason I got mid-cycle bleeding on cd 17. ugh... I thought at first maybe from ovulation but it has turned into a heavy af now. Good news... I can still get a July babe. Bad news... I have to wait for the november thread. Good luck ladies and fx'd for you.


----------



## nramirez1709

Hey ladies, 

This is my third month TTC. Hopefully this month is a winner! for all of us! 
Can you put me down for OCT 27th ? I hope this thread makes my TWW easier on me ! 
Baby Dust to All


----------



## star7474

Can you put me down for 18th Oct, i feel quite postive this month, although feeling really crappy with flu like symptoms and throbbing boobies =0(

Fx everyone


----------



## AlannaB

Well, last month I had a horrible time from 5 dpo to AF (fatigue, breast swelling, BAD cramps which I am now chalking up to coming off Nuvaring) so I wasted a test at 10 dpo. 

This month I'm not stressing, mostly because I have ZERO symptoms whatsoever! None! AF is due on Monday, and has been 26 days in both my 2 cycles since BC, so if I get to 27 or 28 I'll test on Tuesday or Weds.

Because of the bad cramps freaking me out last month, I must be the happiest person ever to have no symptoms. LOL!:happydance: I have been taking a natural female tonic my mom took for hot flashes and recommended to me for helping to regulate your cycle. 

Still, there's definitely a chance I may be pregnant, even though I feel nothing, so I'll join!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! ASTAINGEL, COMMOTION, HOCKEYMOM, KYCHIC, and NANETH!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, MRS MC, WANTINGAGIRL, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, 321MUMMY2B, DANCINGDIVA, DARKEST, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, JULYBABE84, JUSTAGIRL, LILY24, LOUISECLARE, MADKITTY, PRETTYNPINK, TAYBABIES, TWINKIE210, WATERLILY13, ABBYSMOMMY, __ASHLEY__, CHARBABY, DOMESTICDIVA, JMARIONSMITH, WANNASTICKY1, FELICIAD, PINKSPRINKLES, SAVANNAH09, and TTC_TASHA!!!!!:coffee:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! PAULA181, HRAMIREZ1709, START7474, and ALANNAB!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

WIFEY1988, ANSTYNEWLYWED, BRASSY, and JENN155, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
DITOPIE, glad you will be able to still get in the chase for an Oct BFP! FXD! :dust:
BDHUNTER, LOUISACLARE, ICKLE, BUGSBUGS, SIEGAL, and WATERLILY, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
MONIE, how are things progressing Hun? :hugs:
I changed your dates ORRWEE, SUNNIE, and FAIRYTOES.... GL FXD!
JESSA, your plan sounds good to me! GL FXD! :dust:
CONGRATS ANGEL4EVA, HSTEIN, and KRISTINA6292:happydance: on your :bfp:s!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!
CONGRATS to you too DANA_SCULLY! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos as well. I don't think you were a tester but I am equally as esctatic for you!
MOMMA.BEAR, YAY for IC arrivals! FXD!
LIZLOVE, those are some super dark lines, get to BDg, DTD!!!
GITLOST, YAY for OV, hoping you see a BFP soon! :dust:


*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wow alot of people awaiting news from!

congrats to all those that got :bfp:
and :hugs: to those who the witch got don't
give up!


----------



## lizlovelust

Got another positive OPK this morning, possible BDing tonight!!


----------



## MrsMM24

BECY, there sure are alot, if you all see them around, tell them to stop in and update...


----------



## magrace

Im waiting for my positive OPK, Bd'd last night... got my soft cup in.... bding on friday again...


----------



## River54

Congrats to all that have gotten their :bfp:

:dust: to all in the wait

I am currently 4dpo. Trying hard to wait it out.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies, can I join? Im testing on 21st October if af hasnt arrived....not feeling too hopeful this month though :( 
Em xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Lift your spirits EMILY, you just joined an AWESOME thread.... You name is on the front page and WILL be flashing bfp next Friday!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi ladies - can I join? :flower:

I'll be testing next Saturday, October 22nd, when I'll be about 9-10 DPO. It's also my birthday, so I'm hoping for a super special surprise BFP for a birthday present! 

I took soy this cycle, and OV was pushed up from CD22-24 to CD20. And it was much more painful then other times. Hoping we caught the egg!


----------



## momto2grls

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: TODAY!! ASTAINGEL, COMMOTION, HOCKEYMOM, KYCHIC, and NANETH!!!:test:
> 
> :coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, MRS MC, WANTINGAGIRL, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, 321MUMMY2B, DANCINGDIVA, DARKEST, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, JULYBABE84, JUSTAGIRL, LILY24, LOUISECLARE, MADKITTY, PRETTYNPINK, TAYBABIES, TWINKIE210, WATERLILY13, ABBYSMOMMY, __ASHLEY__, CHARBABY, DOMESTICDIVA, JMARIONSMITH, WANNASTICKY1, FELICIAD, PINKSPRINKLES, SAVANNAH09, and TTC_TASHA!!!!!:coffee:
> 
> :wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! PAULA181, HRAMIREZ1709, START7474, and ALANNAB!!FXD! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:
> 
> WIFEY1988, ANSTYNEWLYWED, BRASSY, and JENN155, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
> DITOPIE, glad you will be able to still get in the chase for an Oct BFP! FXD! :dust:
> BDHUNTER, LOUISACLARE, ICKLE, BUGSBUGS, SIEGAL, and WATERLILY, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
> MONIE, how are things progressing Hun? :hugs:
> I changed your dates ORRWEE, SUNNIE, and FAIRYTOES.... GL FXD!
> JESSA, your plan sounds good to me! GL FXD! :dust:
> CONGRATS ANGEL4EVA, HSTEIN, and KRISTINA6292:happydance: on your :bfp:s!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!
> CONGRATS to you too DANA_SCULLY! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos as well. I don't think you were a tester but I am equally as esctatic for you!
> MOMMA.BEAR, YAY for IC arrivals! FXD!
> LIZLOVE, those are some super dark lines, get to BDg, DTD!!!
> GITLOST, YAY for OV, hoping you see a BFP soon! :dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I caved and tested early but I got a BFP yesterday! I thought I was on the October 15th testing list.... hmmm....


----------



## jessa_cole

My temp jumped up again today. Hopefully that's a good sign. I've been playing around with FF and if my temp goes up tomorrow, I'll get my crosshairs on CD49. PLEASE pray that I do. My birthday is tomorrow and that would make a nice birthday present. I was hoping for a BFP but a confirmation of ovulation would be pretty sweet at this point. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

The only people i have found from the list you had..
is SKEET9924 & DANCINGDIVA? and i think theyve both
not had AF so waiting.. And im sure not long ago __Ashley__
said an update? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hiiii TWEAK!!! :wave: welcome Hun, you are on the first page!

YAY CONGRATS! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos MOMto2GRLS!!


----------



## Stacey333

Can you please change my test date to Oct 20th. (it was Oct 23) According to FF I ovulated early. Which is good I guess... less waiting.


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies :)

I met some of you in the september thread, i had a chemical last month so im hoping to join you in getting your bfp this month :)

I'm meant to ovulate in the next couple of days, bought a clear blue ovulation monitor which i hope will help me out when im even closer to o'ing :)

sending babydust to all, hope we all get bfp this monthxxx


I shall be testing around the 31st xx


----------



## bubumaci

momto2grls said:


> I caved and tested early but I got a BFP yesterday! I thought I was on the October 15th testing list.... hmmm....

Congratulations!!! :happydance::flower:


----------



## Sunshyne

momto2grls said:


> mrsmm24 said:
> 
> 
> :test: Today!! Astaingel, commotion, hockeymom, kychic, and naneth!!!:test:
> 
> :coffee:waiting on some news from: Aum, mrskirkland, mummylove, nicolololo, peach2280, ttc29yrl8r, atloehle, littlepeps, 2ndat40, amandamb1108, jodibay, me222, flybaby, hippiechick, mellymommy, rachel1906, robinml, sweet83, clearbluesky, confuseds, jna44, lovepink22, miss d, missmaddiesue, pileggigirl, reach_eden, shiara, canadianmomma, ginius, mrs mc, wantingagirl, bobrittany, deedee80, maudine, mommy1985, mrsdavisthe1, wannabeamom, zofranks, dwn, helen0381, mich31, missmiki, shanliz, skeet9924, slh, twpnsfs10, we_r_hopeful, 321mummy2b, dancingdiva, darkest, jools2, 4everinlove, daviaux, dizzy, emara0901, julybabe84, justagirl, lily24, louiseclare, madkitty, prettynpink, taybabies, twinkie210, waterlily13, abbysmommy, __ashley__, charbaby, domesticdiva, jmarionsmith, wannasticky1, feliciad, pinksprinkles, savannah09, and ttc_tasha!!!!!:coffee:
> 
> :wave: :wave: Welcome to the bfp party ladies!!! Paula181, hramirez1709, start7474, and alannab!!fxd! Gl :dust: New additions, new ttc and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:
> 
> Wifey1988, anstynewlywed, brassy, and jenn155, sorry af flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another ttc month, come join the nov thread (posted on front page) i am know that the next cycle you choose to ttc will be the one!!
> Ditopie, glad you will be able to still get in the chase for an oct bfp! Fxd! :dust:
> Bdhunter, louisaclare, ickle, bugsbugs, siegal, and waterlily, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
> Monie, how are things progressing hun? :hugs:
> I changed your dates orrwee, sunnie, and fairytoes.... Gl fxd!
> Jessa, your plan sounds good to me! Gl fxd! :dust:
> Congrats angel4eva, hstein, and kristina6292:happydance: On your :bfp:s!! Wishing you a h&h 9 mos!!!
> Congrats to you too dana_scully! Wishing you a h&h 9 mos as well. I don't think you were a tester but i am equally as esctatic for you!
> Momma.bear, yay for ic arrivals! Fxd!
> Lizlove, those are some super dark lines, get to bdg, dtd!!!
> Gitlost, yay for ov, hoping you see a bfp soon! :dust:
> 
> 
> *afm...*nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so i can get this bug gone and be ready for ov this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we smep tomorrow!! Gl fxd! :dust:
> 
> **first page updated**
> 
> i caved and tested early but i got a bfp yesterday! I thought i was on the october 15th testing list.... Hmmm....Click to expand...

congrats


----------



## Sunshyne

HStein said:


> So sorry, Antsy...keep trying!
> Fingers crossed for you, Nix...my CB Digi OPK's still say negative, so I'm hoping that's a good sign for you! I'm keeping my progressive CBE sticks to watch them get darker. (Just gives me something to pee on, more or less!)
> 
> Ladies, don't give up until the :witch: shows!
> 
> FRER Confirmed my :bfp: this morning, but it was even fainter than the Cheapie was last night...if I hadn't seen the line on last night's I'd probably have read it as BFN. Another Cheapie has a nice obvious line this morning, so I will go for beta tomorrow, I think.

congrats


----------



## Sunshyne

angel4eva said:


> I've got a BFP at the docs today!! :) sooo surreal!

concrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sunshyne

Kristina6292 said:


> Ahhh I got my BFP today!! :D

Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emmyjean

Funny thing happened to me ladies - I finally got hit by :witch: the other day after being almost a week and a half late through some other fluke (I was sick, maybe it stalled her for a minute)...

...and I realized I was a little disappointed. What started off as a scare somehow turned into a teensy weensy hope. :)

My husband and I talked about it, and we're going to start trying in December (he gets his last trade license, and a raise, at the beginning of the month so we figured it was a good time). Earlier than we thought we'd start, but hey...you gotta be flexible in life, right?

Looks like I'm going to be around for a bit!

~Emmyjean


----------



## rory83coyotes

can you put me down for oct 24th if af doesn't show


----------



## calista20

I'm getting so impatient waiting to ovulate. It feels like it's taking forever!! :sad2: Hopefully this weekend i'll finally get the smiley face on the opk. 

Congrats to all the new bfp's! It's so encouraging to see so many :happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi there Ladies! It took me a bit to catch up with all the WONDERFUL news! Congrats :happydance: to all the new :bfp:'s! 
I have finally got my lines on FF and am officially 3dpo and in the TWW:coffee:. I don't know which TWW is worse... the one to ovulate or the one for :bfp:??? :shrug: No real symptoms so far other than sore bb's which I think happens as soon as the progesterone hits my system. I noticed it the day after ov. Weird, but at least I am learning my body. My DH is cute about the temping now, he actually asked me yesterday if my temp was up and when I said yes he gave me a smile and a fist bump... very cute! :blush: I'm glad to see him get excited about this process too. I'm really hoping this is our month as technically I have been off BC since January and been tracking cycles with some BD timing since May. I have to say that this cycle we used Preseed so hopefully DH :spermy: caught my eggy! I am going to wait till I am at least 12dpo before testing...hopefully. I might test 10dpo just in case though. Well, that's about it for me for now. :hug:

FX'd for everyone and :dust:


----------



## momto2grls

MrsMM24 said:


> Hiiii TWEAK!!! :wave: welcome Hun, you are on the first page!
> 
> YAY CONGRATS! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos MOMto2GRLS!!

Thank you so much 'Mrs.MM24!' Best of luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## momto2grls

RNTTC2011 said:


> Hi there Ladies! It took me a bit to catch up with all the WONDERFUL news! Congrats :happydance: to all the new :bfp:'s!
> I have finally got my lines on FF and am officially 3dpo and in the TWW:coffee:. I don't know which TWW is worse... the one to ovulate or the one for :bfp:??? :shrug: No real symptoms so far other than sore bb's which I think happens as soon as the progesterone hits my system. I noticed it the day after ov. Weird, but at least I am learning my body. My DH is cute about the temping now, he actually asked me yesterday if my temp was up and when I said yes he gave me a smile and a fist bump... very cute! :blush: I'm glad to see him get excited about this process too. I'm really hoping this is our month as technically I have been off BC since January and been tracking cycles with some BD timing since May. I have to say that this cycle we used Preseed so hopefully DH :spermy: caught my eggy! I am going to wait till I am at least 12dpo before testing...hopefully. I might test 10dpo just in case though. Well, that's about it for me for now. :hug:
> 
> FX'd for everyone and :dust:

This is my second cycle but we used the Pre-Seed and :bfp:! I hope it brings some good news to you too. I've heard women swear by it! Best of luck!


----------



## iwantanother

ugh AF due tom. trying not to test til after!!!!!!! hard to wait. feel crampy all week and lower back ache. dont know what to think. hoping!!!!!


----------



## janine0187

I'm still waiting on my AF and no sign. Instead I have discharge coming out? What's going on?


----------



## RNTTC2011

discharge could be a good sign of pregnancy! Have you tested??


----------



## momto2grls

janine0187 said:


> I'm still waiting on my AF and no sign. Instead I have discharge coming out? What's going on?

I just looked back through a couple of my old cycle charts (not on FF) and in the days leading up to AF, I had either no CM or there was a little creamy CM. I know this is WAY too much info. but your CM right now MIGHT be a good thing. Best wishes to you!!


----------



## momto2grls

janine0187 said:


> I'm still waiting on my AF and no sign. Instead I have discharge coming out? What's going on?

My thoughts exactly. You should test. If AF is due tomorrow, results would surely show up today depending on what test you use. FX'd!


----------



## RNTTC2011

This is my second cycle but we used the Pre-Seed and :bfp:! I hope it brings some good news to you too. I've heard women swear by it! Best of luck![/QUOTE]

Did you use it like the directions say or did you modify it?? I used the applicators both days that I had my smiley faces but in the past we just used it the "regular" way :blush:. I have looked up more about the Pre-Seed success rate as well, but never really sure if they were using it as the directions say or just as a lubricant. :shrug:


----------



## SockriTease

angel4eva said:


> OMG!! I'm in shock, just brought two tesco tests and first test i did tonight and ive got a BFP! Is this real, or could it just be a faulty test? I'm going to test again in the morning! I've been feeling queasy alot past week, and got a lot of discharge so thought i should test, my AF was due the 10/10 my birthday.

Congrats!!!


----------



## janine0187

Thanks guys. :) I haven't tested today yet. I wanted to wait until tomorrow just to be sure AF doesn't show up. AF was supposed to be due today. I tested yesterday and got :bfn: let's see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## RNTTC2011

janine0187 said:


> Thanks guys. :) I haven't tested today yet. I wanted to wait until tomorrow just to be sure AF doesn't show up. AF was supposed to be due today. I tested yesterday and got :bfn: let's see what tomorrow morning brings.

FX'd to you Janine! :dust:


----------



## Abii

you ladies should all check out my new[first] testing thread:D
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/766356-late-october-early-november-testers.html


----------



## Abii

FONT="Century Gothic"]_you ladies should all check out my new[first] testing thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/766356-late-october-early-november-testers.html_​[/FONT]


----------



## JustKia

Isn't that just doubling up on these awesome threads that MrsMM24 is already doing :shrug:


----------



## Abii

i wanted to make one too..


----------



## JustKia

Obviously anyone can make any thread they wish (within BnB guidelines LOL) just seems a bit strange to me to double up - unless I'm missing something which today is more than likely.
I'm super sensitive today but it just felt a bit like you were saying hey come on my thread instead of MrsMM24's and if I was her (which I'm not) I'd have felt a bit hurt KWIM?
Yeah, like I say I'm just feeling outta sorts today - time to log off before I firmly place foot in mouth and offend someone - sorry


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Soo...that BFN I got this morning? It was a FRER and I looked at it again later and it had a faint line. I've NEVER gotten so much as an evap with FRER. If I'm not pregnant, I'm not pregnant. So, I took another test. 

:bfp:

WHOO HOO!!! *cabbage patch/funky chicken*


----------



## magrace

picture!!!!


----------



## Abii

JustKia said:


> Obviously anyone can make any thread they wish (within BnB guidelines LOL) just seems a bit strange to me to double up - unless I'm missing something which today is more than likely.
> I'm super sensitive today but it just felt a bit like you were saying hey come on my thread instead of MrsMM24's and if I was her (which I'm not) I'd have felt a bit hurt KWIM?
> Yeah, like I say I'm just feeling outta sorts today - time to log off before I firmly place foot in mouth and offend someone - sorry

oh no no no no no, i know this thread is amazing and shes helped me through alot, i'd never try to take anyone from this thread i just wanted to get my thread out there.
Your not offending me at all, i just dont want you to think im trying to take people from her thread..


----------



## ttcpostvr

Bugbugsmommy... congrats! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!

Justkia... I think the point of Abbi's thread was to find buddies and more of a longterm thread to continue on from month to month. Rather than the short term october thread that ends in a couple of weeks that most of us will likely unsubscribe and not revisit once we receive AF or :bfp: I doubt she is ungrateful for this thread or she would not be a part of it. We are all here for the same reason! :)


----------



## Abii

mine is different than this though too.
i have 4 lists on one thread
the wtt list, the testing list, the bfp list, and a ntnp list


----------



## Abii

BugBugsMommy said:


> Soo...that BFN I got this morning? It was a FRER and I looked at it again later and it had a faint line. I've NEVER gotten so much as an evap with FRER. If I'm not pregnant, I'm not pregnant. So, I took another test.
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> WHOO HOO!!! *cabbage patch/funky chicken*

congrats!!
h&h9mo:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## HStein

HoOrAy, BugBugs!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

magrace said:


> picture!!!!

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BFP!.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## momto2grls

RNTTC2011 said:


> This is my second cycle but we used the Pre-Seed and :bfp:! I hope it brings some good news to you too. I've heard women swear by it! Best of luck!

Did you use it like the directions say or did you modify it?? I used the applicators both days that I had my smiley faces but in the past we just used it the "regular" way :blush:. I have looked up more about the Pre-Seed success rate as well, but never really sure if they were using it as the directions say or just as a lubricant. :shrug:[/QUOTE]

I used it in Cycle #1 and Cycle #2 as directed. I think it would have worked in Cycle #1 except that we didn't BD until after I OV'd. So a BFP wouldn't have been possible. The only mistake I made in Cycle#2, which I guess ended up NOT being a mistake, was that I forgot to stand up and let some of it run out. 
This is kind of gross but I feel like you need to know this. Because I didn't stand up and let the exces run out, after my DH and I BD'd, I continued to stay put until the next morning. BUT, about 5 minutes after we BD, I felt a lot of his :spermy:run out and I think it was because there wasn't much room left as the Pre-Seed took up some space. This made me worry that there wouldn't be enough:spermy:to get to an egg. Am I making any sense? Again, that didn't turn out to be a problem.

My advice to you would be to use the full amount directed and REMEMBER (unlike me)to let the excess slip out. Or, to use half the amount and you probably wouldn't have much excess anyway.

Sorry for the long answer! I just wanted to be detailed to help!


----------



## momto2grls

BugBugsMommy said:


> magrace said:
> 
> 
> picture!!!!
> 
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh my gosh!! Is that a faint line I see?! It looks like mine did yesterday! I will be the first to say Congratulations!! Keep posting so we can see it darken over time! (Well, only if you want to).:happydance:


----------



## BugBugsMommy

It's actually darker, but my camera sucks :x lol


----------



## momto2grls

Sunshyne said:


> momto2grls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmm24 said:
> 
> 
> :test: Today!! Astaingel, commotion, hockeymom, kychic, and naneth!!!:test:
> 
> :coffee:waiting on some news from: Aum, mrskirkland, mummylove, nicolololo, peach2280, ttc29yrl8r, atloehle, littlepeps, 2ndat40, amandamb1108, jodibay, me222, flybaby, hippiechick, mellymommy, rachel1906, robinml, sweet83, clearbluesky, confuseds, jna44, lovepink22, miss d, missmaddiesue, pileggigirl, reach_eden, shiara, canadianmomma, ginius, mrs mc, wantingagirl, bobrittany, deedee80, maudine, mommy1985, mrsdavisthe1, wannabeamom, zofranks, dwn, helen0381, mich31, missmiki, shanliz, skeet9924, slh, twpnsfs10, we_r_hopeful, 321mummy2b, dancingdiva, darkest, jools2, 4everinlove, daviaux, dizzy, emara0901, julybabe84, justagirl, lily24, louiseclare, madkitty, prettynpink, taybabies, twinkie210, waterlily13, abbysmommy, __ashley__, charbaby, domesticdiva, jmarionsmith, wannasticky1, feliciad, pinksprinkles, savannah09, and ttc_tasha!!!!!:coffe
> 
> :wave: :wave: Welcome to the bfp party ladies!!! Paula181, hramirez1709, start7474, and alannab!!fxd! Gl :dust: New additions, new ttc and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:
> 
> Wifey1988, anstynewlywed, brassy, and jenn155, sorry af flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another ttc month, come join the nov thread (posted on front page) i am know that the next cycle you choose to ttc will be the one!!
> Ditopie, glad you will be able to still get in the chase for an oct bfp! Fxd! :dust:
> Bdhunter, louisaclare, ickle, bugsbugs, siegal, and waterlily, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
> Monie, how are things progressing hun? :hugs:
> I changed your dates orrwee, sunnie, and fairytoes.... Gl fxd!
> Jessa, your plan sounds good to me! Gl fxd! :dust:
> Congrats angel4eva, hstein, and kristina6292:happydance: On your :bfp:s!! Wishing you a h&h 9 mos!!!
> Congrats to you too dana_scully! Wishing you a h&h 9 mos as well. I don't think you were a tester but i am equally as esctatic for you!
> Momma.bear, yay for ic arrivals! Fxd!
> Lizlove, those are some super dark lines, get to bdg, dtd!!!
> Gitlost, yay for ov, hoping you see a bfp soon! :dust:
> 
> 
> *afm...*nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so i can get this bug gone and be ready for ov this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we smep tomorrow!! Gl fxd! :dust:
> 
> **first page updated**
> 
> i caved and tested early but i got a bfp yesterday! I thought i was on the october 15th testing list.... Hmmm....Click to expand...
> 
> congratsClick to expand...

Thank you Sunshyne! And it looks like Congratulations are in order for you too!! Best wishes!


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations BugBugsMommy and momto2grls :dance:


----------



## prettynpink29

I am out! Af got me last night


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats to all the BFPs!! :happydance:

And big big :hugs: :hugs: to all the ladies the witch got! :( :dust: for next month!


----------



## momto2grls

JehovahsGrace said:


> Congratulations BugBugsMommy and momto2grls :dance:

Thank you JehovasGrace!! Best wishes and lots of baby dust!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Thank you everyone!!! Fx for everyone who hasn't tested yet!! :dust:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Momto2girls: Thank you for your details. I know it seems TMI, but the advice helps. :thumbup:I used a little less than recommended and I didn't feel like it was too much. I lied in bed for about an hour after but then I had to get up for something... can't remember what... I think that I will keep trying with it next month too but will remember to not use too much. I think 3g is way too much. My poor DH saw the applicator and was like "what is that for"... so I told him and he seemed a little confused.:dohh:

Can I ask an off topic question to everyone? :blush: What is the take on orgasms while TTC?? I know in general they are GREAT but am worried that having an orgasm before we have intercourse might make the environment hostile. I tried looking this up on web sites, but there seems to be no consensus. THanks in advance...:shrug::flower:


----------



## HStein

Orgasm is said to be a great thing while TTC both to increase natural secretions and lower acidity in there...both good things! You go for it, Girl!


----------



## norahbattie

Witch got me, what a b***h!


----------



## bubumaci

BugBugsMommy said:


> Soo...that BFN I got this morning? It was a FRER and I looked at it again later and it had a faint line. I've NEVER gotten so much as an evap with FRER. If I'm not pregnant, I'm not pregnant. So, I took another test.
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> WHOO HOO!!! *cabbage patch/funky chicken*

Yay!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs::happydance::flower:



prettynpink29 said:


> I am out! Af got me last night

Aww... :hugs: ... next month... in the words of Scarlett O'Hara... After all "next month" is another month :winkwink:



norahbattie said:


> Witch got me, what a b***h!

That mean thing! :( :hugs: FX for next month!


----------



## JustKia

Abii said:


> oh no no no no no, i know this thread is amazing and shes helped me through alot, i'd never try to take anyone from this thread i just wanted to get my thread out there.
> Your not offending me at all, i just dont want you to think im trying to take people from her thread..




ttcpostvr said:


> Justkia... I think the point of Abbi's thread was to find buddies and more of a longterm thread to continue on from month to month. Rather than the short term october thread that ends in a couple of weeks that most of us will likely unsubscribe and not revisit once we receive AF or :bfp: I doubt she is ungrateful for this thread or she would not be a part of it. We are all here for the same reason! :)

I was cranky, super sensitive, irritable and a lot of other things yesterday.
I should have logged off and backed away from the 'pooter much sooner than I did. It's no excuse for being bitchy though (which I'm pretty good at doing without trying at times :dohh: ). I'm sorry Abii :flower:
Feel free to beat me with a wet noodle :blush:


----------



## Abii

JustKia said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> oh no no no no no, i know this thread is amazing and shes helped me through alot, i'd never try to take anyone from this thread i just wanted to get my thread out there.
> Your not offending me at all, i just dont want you to think im trying to take people from her thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcpostvr said:
> 
> 
> Justkia... I think the point of Abbi's thread was to find buddies and more of a longterm thread to continue on from month to month. Rather than the short term october thread that ends in a couple of weeks that most of us will likely unsubscribe and not revisit once we receive AF or :bfp: I doubt she is ungrateful for this thread or she would not be a part of it. We are all here for the same reason! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was cranky, super sensitive, irritable and a lot of other things yesterday.
> I should have logged off and backed away from the 'pooter much sooner than I did. It's no excuse for being bitchy though (which I'm pretty good at doing without trying at times :dohh: ). I'm sorry Abii :flower:
> Feel free to beat me with a wet noodle :blush:Click to expand...

no need to apologize hun:]
i didnt get offended:hugs:
we can all get pretty bitchy at times:haha:


----------



## happybeany

Think I just got a very faint :bfp: ahhhh I'll be testing again tomorrow with a CBD.... hope everyone else gets their :bfp:'s :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## bubumaci

happybeany said:


> Think I just got a very faint :bfp: ahhhh I'll be testing again tomorrow with a CBD.... hope everyone else gets their :bfp:'s :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: xxx

Congratulations .. GL for the CBD ... can't wait to see a piccy :) :happydance:


----------



## bluberrymufin

BugBugsMommy said:


> bluberrymufin said:
> 
> 
> Well af is gone so back to bd starting last night lol taking more of a ntnp approach now waiting on Gods will and letting whatever happens happen
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations to happybeany and momto2girls!!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

RNTTC2011 said:


> Momto2girls: Thank you for your details. I know it seems TMI, but the advice helps. :thumbup:I used a little less than recommended and I didn't feel like it was too much. I lied in bed for about an hour after but then I had to get up for something... can't remember what... I think that I will keep trying with it next month too but will remember to not use too much. I think 3g is way too much. My poor DH saw the applicator and was like "what is that for"... so I told him and he seemed a little confused.:dohh:
> 
> *Can I ask an off topic question to everyone?  What is the take on orgasms while TTC?? I know in general they are GREAT but am worried that having an orgasm before we have intercourse might make the environment hostile. I tried looking this up on web sites, but there seems to be no consensus. THanks in advance...:flower*:



if you can try and have an orgasm after sex that would be better..that way it will be alot better for the sperm. when you have an orgasm the rhythmic contractions helps the semen move up towards your cervix :thumbup: then after lay on your back tip your pelvis into the air (pillow under your bum) and lift your legs for about 10/15 minutes :)

good luck x


----------



## ickle pand

I got a BFN and a temp drop this morning so I think it's just a matter of time before AF arrives :(


----------



## bubumaci

ickle pand said:


> I got a BFN and a temp drop this morning so I think it's just a matter of time before AF arrives :(

:hugs::hugs: It's not all over .... :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Way- a positive OPK for me this lunchtime! 
Slightly disappointed as I am out at a function tonight and unlikely to be able to BD until tomorrow morning. We did manage to dtd last night and Tues night so here's hoping that we will have things covered. 
Huge congrats to all those BFPs. We are at a 12% success rate already and it is not even halfway through the month. I hope some of your luck rubs off on me!


----------



## jessa_cole

I think I'm going to cry - my temp DROPPED again today! I played around with FF and even if my temp goes way up tomorrow, I won't get my crosshairs. I guess I didn't really O on CD49. :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Aw no! Hugs hun xx


----------



## bubumaci

jessa_cole said:


> I think I'm going to cry - my temp DROPPED again today! I played around with FF and even if my temp goes way up tomorrow, I won't get my crosshairs. I guess I didn't really O on CD49. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## LalaR

jessa_cole said:


> I think I'm going to cry - my temp DROPPED again today! I played around with FF and even if my temp goes way up tomorrow, I won't get my crosshairs. I guess I didn't really O on CD49. :cry:

So sorry.:hugs:


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Thank you, Bubumaci and Bluberrymufin!



happybeany said:


> Think I just got a very faint :bfp: ahhhh I'll be testing again tomorrow with a CBD.... hope everyone else gets their :bfp:'s :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: xxx

:happydance: Congratulations!!!



jessa_cole said:


> I think I'm going to cry - my temp DROPPED again today! I played around with FF and even if my temp goes way up tomorrow, I won't get my crosshairs. I guess I didn't really O on CD49. :cry:




norahbattie said:


> Witch got me, what a b***h!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Wow congrats to all the BFP's!!! :hugs:

I'm on CD3 and af needs to start letting up if we are to get this show on the road!! so excited for my first preseed cycle! :mail:


----------



## calista20

ughhh i'm still waiting to O. Hurry up already. lol I want to be in the TWW. 

Congrats to all the new bfp's. it's so exciting to see and makes me want one for myself all the more! Big hugs to those who got the witch :(


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> ughhh i'm still waiting to O. Hurry up already. lol I want to be in the TWW.
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfp's. it's so exciting to see and makes me want one for myself all the more! Big hugs to those who got the witch :(

Hi calista, im waiting to hun. ive got three days to go, my opk are getting darker so hopefully by tomorrow it shall be near or positive :)

hope u catch eggy good luck x


----------



## calista20

babydeabreu said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh i'm still waiting to O. Hurry up already. lol I want to be in the TWW.
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfp's. it's so exciting to see and makes me want one for myself all the more! Big hugs to those who got the witch :(
> 
> Hi calista, im waiting to hun. ive got three days to go, my opk are getting darker so hopefully by tomorrow it shall be near or positive :)
> 
> hope u catch eggy good luck xClick to expand...

Thanks :) At least with yours you can see the progression towards O. lol I keep getting the empty circle. 

Good luck to you as well and lots of :dust:


----------



## ttcpostvr

calista20 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh i'm still waiting to O. Hurry up already. lol I want to be in the TWW.
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfp's. it's so exciting to see and makes me want one for myself all the more! Big hugs to those who got the witch :(
> 
> Hi calista, im waiting to hun. ive got three days to go, my opk are getting darker so hopefully by tomorrow it shall be near or positive :)
> 
> hope u catch eggy good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) At least with yours you can see the progression towards O. lol I keep getting the empty circle.
> 
> Good luck to you as well and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

This probably seems like overkill. BUT I hate spending extra money when I don't have to!

I use the cheapie opk from early-pregnancy-test.com until my 2nd line gets close to positive then I use my expensive smilies. That way I don't waste my precious smilies waiting on O... even though... luckily... my cycles are very regular.


----------



## River54

Tweak0605 said:


> Hi ladies - can I join? :flower:
> 
> I'll be testing next Saturday, October 22nd, when I'll be about 9-10 DPO. It's also my birthday, so I'm hoping for a super special surprise BFP for a birthday present!

High-five to having a great b-day. It is my birthday too, so I'll probably be testing as well. GL to you!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sunshyne

momto2grls said:


> Sunshyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momto2grls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmm24 said:
> 
> 
> :test: Today!! Astaingel, commotion, hockeymom, kychic, and naneth!!!:test:
> 
> :coffee:waiting on some news from: Aum, mrskirkland, mummylove, nicolololo, peach2280, ttc29yrl8r, atloehle, littlepeps, 2ndat40, amandamb1108, jodibay, me222, flybaby, hippiechick, mellymommy, rachel1906, robinml, sweet83, clearbluesky, confuseds, jna44, lovepink22, miss d, missmaddiesue, pileggigirl, reach_eden, shiara, canadianmomma, ginius, mrs mc, wantingagirl, bobrittany, deedee80, maudine, mommy1985, mrsdavisthe1, wannabeamom, zofranks, dwn, helen0381, mich31, missmiki, shanliz, skeet9924, slh, twpnsfs10, we_r_hopeful, 321mummy2b, dancingdiva, darkest, jools2, 4everinlove, daviaux, dizzy, emara0901, julybabe84, justagirl, lily24, louiseclare, madkitty, prettynpink, taybabies, twinkie210, waterlily13, abbysmommy, __ashley__, charbaby, domesticdiva, jmarionsmith, wannasticky1, feliciad, pinksprinkles, savannah09, and ttc_tasha!!!!!:coffe
> 
> :wave: :wave: Welcome to the bfp party ladies!!! Paula181, hramirez1709, start7474, and alannab!!fxd! Gl :dust: New additions, new ttc and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:
> 
> Wifey1988, anstynewlywed, brassy, and jenn155, sorry af flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another ttc month, come join the nov thread (posted on front page) i am know that the next cycle you choose to ttc will be the one!!
> Ditopie, glad you will be able to still get in the chase for an oct bfp! Fxd! :dust:
> Bdhunter, louisaclare, ickle, bugsbugs, siegal, and waterlily, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
> Monie, how are things progressing hun? :hugs:
> I changed your dates orrwee, sunnie, and fairytoes.... Gl fxd!
> Jessa, your plan sounds good to me! Gl fxd! :dust:
> Congrats angel4eva, hstein, and kristina6292:happydance: On your :bfp:s!! Wishing you a h&h 9 mos!!!
> Congrats to you too dana_scully! Wishing you a h&h 9 mos as well. I don't think you were a tester but i am equally as esctatic for you!
> Momma.bear, yay for ic arrivals! Fxd!
> Lizlove, those are some super dark lines, get to bdg, dtd!!!
> Gitlost, yay for ov, hoping you see a bfp soon! :dust:
> 
> 
> *afm...*nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so i can get this bug gone and be ready for ov this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we smep tomorrow!! Gl fxd! :dust:
> 
> **first page updated**
> 
> i caved and tested early but i got a bfp yesterday! I thought i was on the october 15th testing list.... Hmmm....Click to expand...
> 
> congratsClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Sunshyne! And it looks like Congratulations are in order for you too!! Best wishes!Click to expand...

Thank you i went to the DR An everything looks SUPER i go back Oct 31st!!! BEst of luck to you as well....Now i just need some bump buddies lol


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh i'm still waiting to O. Hurry up already. lol I want to be in the TWW.
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfp's. it's so exciting to see and makes me want one for myself all the more! Big hugs to those who got the witch :(
> 
> Hi calista, im waiting to hun. ive got three days to go, my opk are getting darker so hopefully by tomorrow it shall be near or positive :)
> 
> hope u catch eggy good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) At least with yours you can see the progression towards O. lol I keep getting the empty circle.
> 
> Good luck to you as well and lots of :dust:Click to expand...




ttcpostvr said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh i'm still waiting to O. Hurry up already. lol I want to be in the TWW.
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfp's. it's so exciting to see and makes me want one for myself all the more! Big hugs to those who got the witch :(
> 
> Hi calista, im waiting to hun. ive got three days to go, my opk are getting darker so hopefully by tomorrow it shall be near or positive :)
> 
> hope u catch eggy good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) At least with yours you can see the progression towards O. lol I keep getting the empty circle.
> 
> Good luck to you as well and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> This probably seems like overkill. BUT I hate spending extra money when I don't have to!
> 
> I use the cheapie opk from early-pregnancy-test.com until my 2nd line gets close to positive then I use my expensive smilies. That way I don't waste my precious smilies waiting on O... even though... luckily... my cycles are very regular.Click to expand...




i have only used my monitor sticks once and didnt see no smily face lol but just like you "ttcpostvr" i have decided to only use the monitor when i get a dark ic opk...other wize i feel like im just throwing the sticks away, might as well just dip them in water to get a round circle lol 

but hopefully the next couple of days the dark opk will come along with the smily face :) ive never seen the smily face as this is my first time using it, so actually excited to see it lol 

come on smily face show your self lol 

good luck girls xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Happy Birthday Jessa!:cake:


----------



## Gitlost80

jessa_cole said:


> I think I'm going to cry - my temp DROPPED again today! I played around with FF and even if my temp goes way up tomorrow, I won't get my crosshairs. I guess I didn't really O on CD49. :cry:

Why does Day 53 have a white circle? Any chance your temp was actually higher that day? Keep up hope:hugs:


----------



## Momma.Bear

Waiting to O. Today or tomorroe so lots of bding happening allll weekend ;)
Good luck ladies!


----------



## calista20

babydeabreu said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh i'm still waiting to O. Hurry up already. lol I want to be in the TWW.
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfp's. it's so exciting to see and makes me want one for myself all the more! Big hugs to those who got the witch :(
> 
> Hi calista, im waiting to hun. ive got three days to go, my opk are getting darker so hopefully by tomorrow it shall be near or positive :)
> 
> hope u catch eggy good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) At least with yours you can see the progression towards O. lol I keep getting the empty circle.
> 
> Good luck to you as well and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcpostvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> ughhh i'm still waiting to O. Hurry up already. lol I want to be in the TWW.
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfp's. it's so exciting to see and makes me want one for myself all the more! Big hugs to those who got the witch :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hi calista, im waiting to hun. ive got three days to go, my opk are getting darker so hopefully by tomorrow it shall be near or positive :)
> 
> hope u catch eggy good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) At least with yours you can see the progression towards O. lol I keep getting the empty circle.
> 
> Good luck to you as well and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> This probably seems like overkill. BUT I hate spending extra money when I don't have to!
> 
> I use the cheapie opk from early-pregnancy-test.com until my 2nd line gets close to positive then I use my expensive smilies. That way I don't waste my precious smilies waiting on O... even though... luckily... my cycles are very regular.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have only used my monitor sticks once and didnt see no smily face lol but just like you "ttcpostvr" i have decided to only use the monitor when i get a dark ic opk...other wize i feel like im just throwing the sticks away, might as well just dip them in water to get a round circle lol
> 
> but hopefully the next couple of days the dark opk will come along with the smily face :) ive never seen the smily face as this is my first time using it, so actually excited to see it lol
> 
> come on smily face show your self lol
> 
> good luck girls xxClick to expand...

lol it's my first time using the opk's too. This is our second month ttc so I'm excited to see that happy face too. 

Good luck to everyone who's Ov's are happening this weekend! Have a FUN weekend!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSA!!! :cake:

:test: TODAY!! HUNGRY97, IWANTABABYBAD, KIA_LYNN, KITTYLADY, MZLADYK, and TURTLEMAD!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, MRS MC, WANTINGAGIRL, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, 321MUMMY2B, DANCINGDIVA, DARKEST, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, JULYBABE84, JUSTAGIRL, LILY24, LOUISECLARE, MADKITTY, TAYBABIES, TWINKIE210, WATERLILY13, ABBYSMOMMY, __ASHLEY__, CHARBABY, DOMESTICDIVA, JMARIONSMITH, WANNASTICKY1, FELICIAD, PINKSPRINKLES, SAVANNAH09, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, COMMOTION, HOCKEYMOM, and NANETH!!!!!:coffee:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! BABYDEABREU, and RORY83COYOTES! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

PRETTYNPINK and NORABATTIE sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
:hugs: :hugs: JESSA!
I changed your dates STACEY333! GL FXD! :dust:

CONGRATS BUGSBUGS and HAPPYBEANY:happydance: on your :bfp:s!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

FXD RNTCC and JANINE!!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Sorry I wasn't on, I was still very sick and the doc kept me. On meds and feeling SOOOO much better today. Meds not harmful to TTC as doc is very aware so I am feeling good. SMEP in full effect!!GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Sunnie1984

Ok did an Internet cheapie at 5:30pm tonight and a digital at 9:30pm. Both bfn. I was due on 12th October (if I went back to my usual 28 day cycle after 10 years on the pill). 

So disappointed. I waited this long on purpose. No ov date as only started usin opk at cd18 based on lmp following sop th pill. 

Will try again tomorrow but depressed now xxx


----------



## kychic

I'm out this month the :witch: got me today :dohh: good luck and lots of :dust:
to everyone


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Glad you're feeling better, MrsMM24!!! Happy BD'ing, haha!


----------



## happybeany

I'm still gonna confirm in the morning with a cbd.. feeling sceptical of my two faint IC's! FX'd for everyone :dust::dust::dust: xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

happybeany said:


> I'm still gonna confirm in the morning with a cbd.. feeling sceptical of my two faint IC's! FX'd for everyone :dust::dust::dust: xxxx

2 faint IC's is good :)!!

FX'ed for the morning with CB 
:hugs:


----------



## jessa_cole

Gitlost80 said:


> Happy Birthday Jessa!:cake:

Thanks! :)



Gitlost80 said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to cry - my temp DROPPED again today! I played around with FF and even if my temp goes way up tomorrow, I won't get my crosshairs. I guess I didn't really O on CD49. :cry:
> 
> Why does Day 53 have a white circle? Any chance your temp was actually higher that day? Keep up hope:hugs:Click to expand...

I put sleep deprived down so it made it a white circle but no, it's actually the right temp.

On another note, I had some spotting today and I'm currently having some wicked cramps. I am thinking that AF is on the way BUT I also had another thought...what if I o'd twice this month and also have 2 implantation dips and maybe that's why my temps are so screwy? I doubt it but it's certainly possible, right? :sleep: Nah, I'm just dreaming, LOL.


----------



## BugBugsMommy

No clue on the double imp dips, lol. Happy Birthday, though!! hehe


----------



## babydeabreu

Becyboo__x said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> I'm still gonna confirm in the morning with a cbd.. feeling sceptical of my two faint IC's! FX'd for everyone :dust::dust::dust: xxxx
> 
> 2 faint IC's is good :)!!
> 
> FX'ed for the morning with CB
> :hugs:Click to expand...

hey becky, congrats hun. great news. wishing you a h&h 9months xx


----------



## duckytwins

happy birthday jessa!


----------



## jessa_cole

duckytwins said:


> happy birthday jessa!

Thanks! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

My Ovulation Chart 

I need advice ladies!

Also is it possible to get PG from Pre Ejac?
We BDed last night but both were too tired to finish but he always pre Ejacs a little...


----------



## JustKia

lizlovelust said:


> is it possible to get PG from Pre Ejac?

Well, it seems to work for those that aren't trying ;)
I swear all us that are trying should meet our OHs in a bar or behind the bike sheds, have a quickie at our "non high fertile time" and get him to pull out for good measure... :thumbup:

To be technical yep, some men do release sperm with their Pre-E, it's more likely if he hasn't pee'd for some time before hand and even more likely if he's been err up and down :blush: a bit before actually getting the deed done.
On the other hand some men don't release any sperm with their Pre-E.


----------



## lizlovelust

JustKia said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to get PG from Pre Ejac?
> 
> Well, it seems to work for those that aren't trying ;)
> I swear all us that are trying should meet our OHs in a bar or behind the bike sheds, have a quickie at our "non high fertile time" and get him to pull out for good measure... :thumbup:
> 
> To be technical yep, some men do release sperm with their Pre-E, it's more likely if he hasn't pee'd for some time before hand and even more likely if he's been err up and down :blush: a bit before actually getting the deed done.
> On the other hand some men don't release any sperm with their Pre-E.Click to expand...

Interesting, Well I hope I still have a chance, I'm going to try to get him to BD again tonight. :blush:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Hey ladies! I think I got my bfp tonight!!! Gonna test again in the morning to see if it gets darker.. Here's a pic, what do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## lizlovelust

Justagirlxx said:


> Hey ladies! I think I got my bfp tonight!!! Gonna test again in the morning to see if it gets darker.. Here's a pic, what do you guys think?

CONGRATs! I see a line for sure! :wohoo:


----------



## HisGrace

Justagirlxx said:


> Hey ladies! I think I got my bfp tonight!!! Gonna test again in the morning to see if it gets darker.. Here's a pic, what do you guys think?

Looks like a :bfp: to me. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ziya

I see a line there too!!!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

I see it, too! Congratulations!!!


----------



## HStein

Definately see a line, congrats!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Justagirl - that is definitely a bfp!!! Congratulations!! I hope the line gets darker tomorrow!!! YAY!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## SIEGAL

SIEGAL said:


> I caved and tested. BFN after holding my Pee for 12 hours, hoping even if it's early it was concentrated. I found out I was pregnant with DD at 10 DPO last time. So sad.....I have a fear I got too fat to ovulate, but I get my period so my husband thinks I am worrying for nothing.

Another negative. :cry: it would have came up by now...so sad.


----------



## ttcpostvr

SIEGAL said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested. BFN after holding my Pee for 12 hours, hoping even if it's early it was concentrated. I found out I was pregnant with DD at 10 DPO last time. So sad.....I have a fear I got too fat to ovulate, but I get my period so my husband thinks I am worrying for nothing.
> 
> Another negative. :cry: it would have came up by now...so sad.Click to expand...

Don't be sad. Some ppl don't implant til 12 dpo. Resulting in a pos pg test at 14 dpo. Every pg is different... stay positive mama!!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

you can add me to the 27th purlease!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

SIEGAL said:


> Another negative. :cry: it would have came up by now...so sad.

Not necessarily. :) I got BFNs all the way up til yesterday...and in the morning, it was a BFN, haha. Later that same evening, I got a BFP. Don't count yourself out until AF shows up! :hugs:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Thanks ladies!! I tested again and the line got darker!! woot!! :happydance: congrats to everyone else who got their bfps and FXed for all those still testing... hope to see you all soon in first tri!


----------



## Darkest

I am officially OUT. :cry:

Onto November i guess.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Justagirlxx said:


> Hey ladies! I think I got my bfp tonight!!! Gonna test again in the morning to see if it gets darker.. Here's a pic, what do you guys think?

Congratulations! 

Well I'm 4 days late (if I'm on a normal cycle) and no af and I've had bfn yesterday afternoon and this morning. 

Boo!


----------



## Dazed125

Congratulations BugBugsMommy, momto2grls, happybeany and justagirlxx

Brilliant news!!!

Good luck to all those left to test xx


----------



## paula181

I see a line :dance: Congratulations!

Congratulations to all the BFP's :happydance:

:hugs: for all the ladies that AF found! And buckets of :dust: for next cycle

Xx


----------



## hungary97

Bfn af symptoms but no af and weird chart this month I just wish af would turn up as yet to have two in a row since off depo x oh and pos Opk for last ten days


----------



## Lovedupmummy

Hi!!! :cloud9:

Could you please add me to the list? :flower:

:kiss: I'll be testing Oct 21st :test:

Lots of :dust: to you all! :hugs: :angel: 

:hug:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies looks like I'm joining you from the november thread that's ok...looking at my temps it seems i am.going to ov tomorrow or Monday slightly earlier which means i will be testing on halloween...how great would that be haloween bfp.


----------



## bubumaci

Justagirlxx said:


> Hey ladies! I think I got my bfp tonight!!! Gonna test again in the morning to see if it gets darker.. Here's a pic, what do you guys think?

Congratulations :) :hugs::happydance:


----------



## kittylady

Hello ladies, Im defo out as AF came yesterday :( oh well, on to November for me, good luck ladies, I hope you all get you BFP's :)


----------



## c.30

That horrible :witch: got me!!!

Congratulations to all those who've seen their BFP's!! and GL to all those still waiting.


----------



## lola24

I'm out for this month. Witch got me :-(


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations justagirl!!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

UPDATE:

CD37 no :witch: and no :bfp: I'm obviously out, I can't see me on the first post.....I was meant to be down for the 9th????

Anyway, I'm giving up ladies...........can't do this anymore!

Congratulations to all of you that have got you :bfp: and hope you have a sticky bean with a H&H 9 months......to the rest of you FX and GL for future months. 

:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

oorweeistyin said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> CD37 no :witch: and no :bfp: I'm obviously out, I can't see me on the first post.....I was meant to be down for the 9th????
> 
> Anyway, I'm giving up ladies...........can't do this anymore!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you that have got you :bfp: and hope you have a sticky bean with a H&H 9 months......to the rest of you FX and GL for future months.
> 
> :hugs:

Your on 15th ive seen..
I know it must be hard BUT you aren't out till
AF shows sorry your feeling so down i would be too 

sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## jessa_cole

oorweeistyin said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> CD37 no :witch: and no :bfp: I'm obviously out, I can't see me on the first post.....I was meant to be down for the 9th????
> 
> Anyway, I'm giving up ladies...........can't do this anymore!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you that have got you :bfp: and hope you have a sticky bean with a H&H 9 months......to the rest of you FX and GL for future months.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: I know how you feel! I thought I o'd on CD49 but I'm on CD58 now and my temp is going up and down and all around. You might be having an anovulatory cycle (1-2 per year is NORMAL) or maybe your ovulation has been delayed due to stress or illness?


----------



## emzy_11

Im such a fool. 8 DPO and stupidly tested. Of course i got a BFN. I dont know what i was thinking. Whats worse is that ill probably slip up again and test tomorrow. Give me strength to stay away from peeing on a stick!


----------



## Mrskg

well think ive just got my bfp 2 days before af due posted pics in pregnancy test promised i wouldnt test early but going on hol on monday and dont know if ill have internet connection an needed your support to help me not freak out xxx shaking like a leaf xx praying its a sticky bean xxx 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html


----------



## Tweak0605

Mrskg said:


> well think ive just got my bfp 2 days before af due posted pics in pregnancy test promised i wouldnt test early but going on hol on monday and dont know if ill have internet connection an needed your support to help me not freak out xxx shaking like a leaf xx praying its a sticky bean xxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html


I can definitely see it!! Definitely looks like a BFP to me! Congrats hun! Praying it's a sticky bean for you!! :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

thank u so muck tweak sending lors of baby dust your way xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Mrskg said:


> well think ive just got my bfp 2 days before af due posted pics in pregnancy test promised i wouldnt test early but going on hol on monday and dont know if ill have internet connection an needed your support to help me not freak out xxx shaking like a leaf xx praying its a sticky bean xxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html

Congrats hun i see the line too. 

Hope u have a great holiday x


----------



## HLanders

Congrats Mrskg... wanna be my bump buddy??

I just got my :bfp: today and it looks just like yours! :)


----------



## Mrskg

thank u babydeabreu xxx i will try dont know how im gonna live without bnb though might have to go to macdonalds and use their wireless lol xxx lots of babydust to you xxx


----------



## Mrskg

HLanders said:


> Congrats Mrskg... wanna be my bump buddy??
> 
> I just got my :bfp: today and it looks just like yours! :)

yeah of course :flower: xxx


----------



## pink mum

congratulation to mrs kg and h landers
happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## HisGrace

Mrskg said:


> well think ive just got my bfp 2 days before af due posted pics in pregnancy test promised i wouldnt test early but going on hol on monday and dont know if ill have internet connection an needed your support to help me not freak out xxx shaking like a leaf xx praying its a sticky bean xxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/769219-please-have-look-x-10-12dpo-x.html

I see it! Congrats!!! :baby:



HLanders said:


> Congrats Mrskg... wanna be my bump buddy??
> 
> I just got my :bfp: today and it looks just like yours! :)

Congrats!!! :dance:

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you both!


----------



## waterlily13

:witch: is here :(


----------



## bubumaci

HLanders said:


> Congrats Mrskg... wanna be my bump buddy??
> 
> I just got my :bfp: today and it looks just like yours! :)

Congratulations to you both :) :hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Gitlost80

Congrats to you both! Seeing those 2 lines is super exciting! Hope to be joining you soon in the First Trimester forum.:wohoo:


----------



## miracles11

I am joining you girls I am 15 dpo but I am not testing until sunday!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Congratulations mrs kg and h landers!! :dust:


----------



## momto2grls

Kristina6292 said:


> Ahhh I got my BFP today!! :D

Just saw this! Congratulations!!


----------



## momto2grls

angel4eva said:


> I've got a BFP at the docs today!! :) sooo surreal!

Wonderful news!!! Congratulations and best wishes!!


----------



## momto2grls

bubumaci said:


> momto2grls said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested early but I got a BFP yesterday! I thought I was on the October 15th testing list.... hmmm....
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance::flower:Click to expand...

Vielen Danke, sehr nett von Inhen! Viel Erfolg! (I hope this came out right. My German is rusty!) I might have said. "Good luck with your dog eating your umbrella or something! lol!


----------



## momto2grls

Congratulations to all the BFP's!! : Justagirlxx, Mrskg, HLanders and probably more that I haven't seen yet! Congratulations Ladies and Best wishes to you!!


----------



## LalaR

Definitely into the TWW now and feeling very positive for this cycle. Roll on 2 weeks time!!


----------



## bubbaloo2011

Ugggh..the :witch: showed her ugly face last night...Grrrrrr...on to the next month


----------



## Turtlemad

I'm out, she caught me today &#58369;


----------



## debzie

just got my positive opk so operation egg catch commences. x


----------



## julybabe84

Faint BFP internet strip 10th Oct 13dpo
Fainter BFP internet strip 11th Oct 14dpo
Dark BFP asda test 15dpo
BFP at fertility clinic 16dpo

I think we can safely say I'm pregnant lol


----------



## iwantanother

no AF yet but a negative test. AF was due yesterday. now what


----------



## Becyboo__x

julybabe84 said:


> Faint BFP internet strip 10th Oct 13dpo
> Fainter BFP internet strip 11th Oct 14dpo
> Dark BFP asda test 15dpo
> BFP at fertility clinic 16dpo
> 
> I think we can safely say I'm pregnant lol

Congrats!
:hugs:



iwantanother said:


> no AF yet but a negative test. AF was due yesterday. now what

I guess its to wait hun and keep testing every other
day or wait for AF 
stick at it you never know :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

12 more days till im going to test....its going so slow! anyone else testing on the 27th??


----------



## HisGrace

julybabe84 said:


> Faint BFP internet strip 10th Oct 13dpo
> Fainter BFP internet strip 11th Oct 14dpo
> Dark BFP asda test 15dpo
> BFP at fertility clinic 16dpo
> 
> I think we can safely say I'm pregnant lol

I'm sure you're on :cloud9: right now. Congrats again.


----------



## SockriTease

julybabe84 said:


> Faint BFP internet strip 10th Oct 13dpo
> Fainter BFP internet strip 11th Oct 14dpo
> Dark BFP asda test 15dpo
> BFP at fertility clinic 16dpo
> 
> I think we can safely say I'm pregnant lol

Congrats hun!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! AKSHUSTOBEMOM, BELLS81, CAAZI77, IWANNANOTHER, KATHERINEGREY, and LYSH!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, MRS MC, WANTINGAGIRL, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, 321MUMMY2B, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, LILY24, LOUISECLARE, MADKITTY, TAYBABIES, TWINKIE210, ABBYSMOMMY, __ASHLEY__, CHARBABY, DOMESTICDIVA, JMARIONSMITH, WANNASTICKY1, FELICIAD, PINKSPRINKLES, SAVANNAH09, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, COMMOTION, HOCKEYMOM, NANETH, HUNGRY97, IWANTABABYBAD, KIA_LYNN, and MZLADYK!!!!!:coffee:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! PEPSICHIC, LOVEDUPMUMMY, DEBZIE, and MIRACLES113! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

DARKEST, KITTYLADY, C.30, LOLA24, WATERLILY13, BUBBALOO2011, and TURTLEMAD sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
:hugs: :hugs: OORWEEISTYIN! I know that it gets hard. I also agree with JESSA, you have no sign of af so you are still in it.

CONGRATS JUSTAGIRLxx, MRSKG, HLANDERS, and JULYBABE84:happydance: on your :bfp:s!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!! Excited to see MRSKG and HLANDERS become bump buddies :hugs:

LIZLOVE, it is DEFINITELY possible to get PG on Pre-E! GL :dust:
SIEGAL, from your ticker it says 10DPO, that is veeeery early, alot of women don't implant till 12DPO so hang in there, FXD! :dust:
HUNGARY, EMZY, IWANTANOTHER, and SUNNIE1984 you are still in this chase, no :af: = good sign! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! I am starting to chart again after being sick. FF took that into conisderation... Feeling sooo much better, and OV sticks are starting to look piiiink! yay! On meds and feeling SOOOO much better today. SMEP in full effect!! Another donation Mon, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait! GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on all the new bfp's xxxx sorry to all who af caught and sendin my baby dust to everyone xx I'm needing sticky dust now xxxx

Gl with smep MrsMM I will be stalking xxxxx


----------



## lnc0907

my AF isnt due until oct 20. I want to take a test so bad but im trying to hold off. It is soooo hard to wait. i bought a 3 pack of first frsponse ( 6 days early). I dont know how accurate they are. How long should i wait before i take one?


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks MRSKG!! :hugs:

INC0907, welcome to the party. I think that taking it on the 20th would be a good idea, to see some dark pink bfp line! FXD! :dust:


----------



## KozmikKitten

PepsiChic said:


> 12 more days till im going to test....its going so slow! anyone else testing on the 27th??

I'm set for testing on the 26th if AF hasnt shown up yet. I'm CD20 right now; I think dpo 3-4. Last pregnancy I didnt know I was pregnant until 7 days late for AF, so I wasnt paying attention to signs. I havent been feeling any different than normal though! Hope thats not a bad thing! GL to you!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## lizlovelust

someone tell me what's going on with my chart?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Katie blue

lizlovelust said:


> someone tell me what's going on with my chart?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

It looks like ur body is tying to ovulate now but it hasnt been confirmed yet by a temp shift. Give it a few more days and keep bding. Has an of ur pos opk's been darker than the rest?

I am testing 29 oct, please add me to the list :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Katie blue said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> someone tell me what's going on with my chart?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> It looks like ur body is tying to ovulate now but it hasnt been confirmed yet by a temp shift. Give it a few more days and keep bding. Has an of ur pos opk's been darker than the rest?
> 
> I am testing 29 oct, please add me to the list :)Click to expand...

the past three days the test line has been WAY darker than the control line, today the test line is the same color as the control line.


----------



## Katie blue

Hmm i would think u have ovulated then but its taking a little while for the temp shift to happen. I sometimes get alot of pos opk's but my last pos is always the darkest so i know i ovulate after the darkest. Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

As someone else said you might be just away to ov. Hopefully your temp will spike on the next couple of days. Also, you can have an LH surge without actually ovulating. Hopefully that's not the case though. Good luck!


----------



## PepsiChic

KozmikKitten said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 12 more days till im going to test....its going so slow! anyone else testing on the 27th??
> 
> I'm set for testing on the 26th if AF hasnt shown up yet. I'm CD20 right now; I think dpo 3-4. Last pregnancy I didnt know I was pregnant until 7 days late for AF, so I wasnt paying attention to signs. I havent been feeling any different than normal though! Hope thats not a bad thing! GL to you!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!Click to expand...

ty! i didnt know i was pregnant the first around time i was 15 weeks lol, so i have no idea when it comes to early signs, except sickness i was sick so bad all pregnancy the whole 9 months. been feeling nuaseus as hell today but i dont think its an early sign!


----------



## carter3737

My af is due the 18th but I think/hope I got my BFP today. What do you think? Do you see the lines?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0230.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 29









IMG_0231.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## PepsiChic

carter3737 said:


> My af is due the 18th but I think/hope I got my BFP today. What do you think? Do you see the lines?

YES! i do especially on that second one! congrats! xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Katie blue

carter3737 said:


> My af is due the 18th but I think/hope I got my BFP today. What do you think? Do you see the lines?

I see it too! Congrats!!!!


----------



## keela

I'm so jealous all of you are getting to test! AF isn't due until Oct. 30 for me! I'm going crazy! 
CONGRATS to all of you with BFP!!!!


----------



## Katie blue

Me too keela. The next two weeks are going to draaaaaaggggggg


----------



## SIEGAL

carter3737 said:


> My af is due the 18th but I think/hope I got my BFP today. What do you think? Do you see the lines?

those are clear as day. Enjoy!~


----------



## C.armywife

Im getting af cramps. :cry: I always do around this time in my cycle plus the mood swings :nope: ...almost 8dpo


----------



## ttcpostvr

At 5 dpo I have been having weird feelings in my uterus the last hour ish that ive never felt before and couldnt think of a word to describe it. So I decided to get on here and see what the symptom was for 5 dpo. Guess what.... TWINGES... that is totally the word I was looking for!

Ooohhh how I hope this is the real thing! Fx! :dust:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations ob the receint bfps theyare coming thick amd fast.

Afm no ewcm this morning back to watery/creamy so I am pretty sure I ovd yesterday. Same hapoened last month. I get a positive opk tonnes of ewcm then it dries up. So i must be one of5he ladiesthat ovulates the same day as the positive opk. Got bding covered either way...will jump on oh today just to make sure.


----------



## Sunnie1984

MrsMM24 said:


> :
> 
> HUNGARY, EMZY, IWANTANOTHER, and SUNNIE1984 you are still in this chase, no :af: = good sign! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! I am starting to chart again after being sick. FF took that into conisderation... Feeling sooo much better, and OV sticks are starting to look piiiink! yay! On meds and feeling SOOOO much better today. SMEP in full effect!! Another donation Mon, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait! GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thanks MrsMM! I think I'll wait until next Saturday, the 22nd, before I test again, gives time for the :witch: to show her face if she's going to! 

Yay time for ov for you! FXD for you honey, I am sure this month will be the one for you! :happydance:


----------



## LouiseClare

AF came yesterday (due on 10th Oct) so i'm out this month. I was feeling so positive too.


----------



## LalaR

keela said:


> I'm so jealous all of you are getting to test! AF isn't due until Oct. 30 for me! I'm going crazy!
> CONGRATS to all of you with BFP!!!!

I know what you mean. I'm 30th too. Just ov'd friday or saturday and can't wait already. Am stocked up early response tests cos they were buy one get one free in Superdrug!! Fx'd and baby dust to you too. x:flower:


----------



## happybeany

I did my CBD and despite my faint positive IC's I got a :bfn: :( x


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations mrskg hlander julybabe and carter!!!!


----------



## Sunshyne

carter3737 said:


> My af is due the 18th but I think/hope I got my BFP today. What do you think? Do you see the lines?

 I see the lines CONGRATS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

carter3737 said:


> My af is due the 18th but I think/hope I got my BFP today. What do you think? Do you see the lines?

wow congrats hun!! 
:cloud9:


----------



## jessa_cole

Well I think it's safe to say that I didn't ovulate when I thought I did. :( Maybe it will happen soon but who knows?


----------



## xMissLpx

Can i join in? Im due to test on 30th oct x


----------



## BugBugsMommy

carter3737 said:


> My af is due the 18th but I think/hope I got my BFP today. What do you think? Do you see the lines?

I see them!!! Congratulations!!



LouiseClare said:


> AF came yesterday (due on 10th Oct) so i'm out this month. I was feeling so positive too.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 



happybeany said:


> I did my CBD and despite my faint positive IC's I got a :bfn: :( x

Give it a couple of days. Digis need you to be at or above the miu required for them to turn. :hugs: No worries!


----------



## Mariposa21

Af due for me today but no sign, going to test Tuesday xxx


----------



## Dazed125

Wow, look at all those BFP's!! Congrats HLanders, Carter, MrsKG, and JulyBabe84

AFM. I am 11dpo but as i'm leaving early in the morning to go on holiday tomorrow I tested today. BFN. 

I felt really hopefully this month and still hold on to a little of that but the realist in me knows its likely I will be joining you in the November thread on my return from holiday. Either way good luck to all those ladies left to test and looking forward to seeing lots of BFP's on my return.

xxx


----------



## calista20

I'm so confused :( I'm on CD16 of a 30 day cycle and all of my opk's have been a big fat empty circle since I started testing on the CD6. This is my first month of using them and i'm getting worried that I won't ever see that smiley face. First month of temping too and I haven't had a temp rise either to indicate Ovulation. I hope it happens soon. Anyone know when the best time of day to do your opk's is?


----------



## Dazed125

Lots of women test twice a day to make sure you catch the surge. But if you only test once it should be in the early afternoon, 2pm ish. As its reported that it takes a while for the lh to build up in your pee (although the strongest positive ive ever had was first thing in the morning).

Also you should hold you pee for as long as possible and not drink for a couple of hours before your test to keep your sample concentrated.

I had more luck with internet cheapies than the circle smiliey test, it meant i could test more than once a day and it still cost me alot less!!

Good luck
xx


----------



## mrs ctrlfrk

Calista20...opks arebetter done in afternoon or later. Just not morning. Hang in there!


----------



## happybeany

No :af: still, just :bfn: on tests ... still think I'm out though. Good luck everyone else testing :dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## Dazed125

happybeany said:


> No :af: still, just :bfn: on tests ... still think I'm out though. Good luck everyone else testing :dust::dust::dust: xxx

Hugs Happybeany, sorry your BFP turned into a BFN :nope:


----------



## happybeany

:hugs: thanks hun xxxxx


----------



## akshustobemom

happybeany said:


> No :af: still, just :bfn: on tests ... still think I'm out though. Good luck everyone else testing :dust::dust::dust: xxx

hey same here..no :af: , :bfn: ..supposed to get my af on oct 15th.

it is sooo confusing to b like this.


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> I'm so confused :( I'm on CD16 of a 30 day cycle and all of my opk's have been a big fat empty circle since I started testing on the CD6. This is my first month of using them and i'm getting worried that I won't ever see that smiley face. First month of temping too and I haven't had a temp rise either to indicate Ovulation. I hope it happens soon. Anyone know when the best time of day to do your opk's is?

hey hun, i'm the same...my opks have been dark but my monitor still showing no face. so im still waiting to ovulate. i have been dtd just incase its wrong?? :shrug:

i have always found that i getting better results around lunch time. i do one in the mornings but never come out strong for me, so i have for the last 5 months done my opks around 1/2ish as wellxx


----------



## iwantanother

BFN and AF arrived today. 2-3 days late. just messing with me. I am a crying mess! plus my friend just got a BFP today. not fair (happy for her though)


----------



## Abii

iwantanother said:


> BFN and AF arrived today. 2-3 days late. just messing with me. I am a crying mess! plus my friend just got a BFP today. not fair (happy for her though)

awh im sorry hun:/
:hugs:
she messed with me this month too.
i was also 3 days late, me and df went to eat and when we came back i was going to test and she arrived, i know how you feel, of course im okay now and onto trying again but now i have REALLY REALLY high hopes for this cycle, me and df are using softcups,preseed,and opk's this month so keep your fx'd for me:3
i hope you get that eggy this month.
keep me updated:]
:flower::thumbup:


----------



## janine0187

I'm out. :witch: came last night


----------



## lizlovelust

I'M SO CONFUSED ABOUT MY CHART AND OPKS BEING POSITIVE FOR SO LONG

My Ovulation Chart 

help me


----------



## babydeabreu

lizlovelust said:


> I'M SO CONFUSED ABOUT MY CHART AND OPKS BEING POSITIVE FOR SO LONG
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> help me

when was your last af?

how long have your opk been positive?


----------



## Sandy1222

hey there everyone!!! well it has been a rough few days for me and OH with my MIL passing away. I am just entering my TWW now, as i think i have OV in the past couple days. OH and I are more or less NTNP, but deciding to :sex: every other day for the 2 middle weeks of my cycle. Hoping we caught something this month!!! I am going to try not to symptom spot myself crazy in the next 2 weeks....


----------



## lizlovelust

babydeabreu said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'M SO CONFUSED ABOUT MY CHART AND OPKS BEING POSITIVE FOR SO LONG
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> help me
> 
> when was your last af?
> 
> how long have your opk been positive?Click to expand...

AF was Sept. 27th 3.5 days long. :wacko: according to FF it's about the right time for O


----------



## babydeabreu

lizlovelust said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'M SO CONFUSED ABOUT MY CHART AND OPKS BEING POSITIVE FOR SO LONG
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> help me
> 
> when was your last af?
> 
> how long have your opk been positive?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was Sept. 27th 3.5 days long. :wacko: according to FF it's about the right time for OClick to expand...



Humm thats strange, dont suppose you have tested have you? could have o'd early?? 

normally opk are dark for no longer than 2 day right? do you have a pic of your opks? x


----------



## Abii

@babydeabreu:
Your son is so cute:3


----------



## ickle pand

Lizlovelust - I wish I could help you but I dont know what to say. The only thing that's springing to mind is that maybe your AF wasn't a proper AF and that the OPKs are picking up HCG. Might be worth testing just to make sure. 

AFM - BFN again this morning and temp is down to cover line but no AF yet, even though my LP is usually 12 or 13 days. I had lots of cramping yesterday but none today. No idea what's going on. I hope the witch stops messing me about and puts me out of my misery soon.


----------



## lizlovelust

babydeabreu said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'M SO CONFUSED ABOUT MY CHART AND OPKS BEING POSITIVE FOR SO LONG
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> help me
> 
> when was your last af?
> 
> how long have your opk been positive?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was Sept. 27th 3.5 days long. :wacko: according to FF it's about the right time for OClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Humm thats strange, dont suppose you have tested have you? could have o'd early??
> 
> normally opk are dark for no longer than 2 day right? do you have a pic of your opks? xClick to expand...

I have several photos on my journal here

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/762130-liz-john-ttc.html


----------



## iwantanother

Abii said:


> iwantanother said:
> 
> 
> BFN and AF arrived today. 2-3 days late. just messing with me. I am a crying mess! plus my friend just got a BFP today. not fair (happy for her though)
> 
> awh im sorry hun:/
> :hugs:
> she messed with me this month too.
> i was also 3 days late, me and df went to eat and when we came back i was going to test and she arrived, i know how you feel, of course im okay now and onto trying again but now i have REALLY REALLY high hopes for this cycle, me and df are using softcups,preseed,and opk's this month so keep your fx'd for me:3
> i hope you get that eggy this month.
> keep me updated:]
> :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...

Was thinking about trying the preseed. idk. i already use opks i dont chart bbt though. hmmmmmmmm fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Lizlovelust - I wish I could help you but I dont know what to say. The only thing that's springing to mind is that maybe your AF wasn't a proper AF and that the OPKs are picking up HCG. Might be worth testing just to make sure.
> 
> AFM - BFN again this morning and temp is down to cover line but no AF yet, even though my LP is usually 12 or 13 days. I had lots of cramping yesterday but none today. No idea what's going on. I hope the witch stops messing me about and puts me out of my misery soon.

Well I tested on CD15 and it was a clear negative, but my OPKs weren't positive then.


----------



## ickle pand

Might be worth retesting just in case. Good luck :)


----------



## happybeany

akshustobemom said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> No :af: still, just :bfn: on tests ... still think I'm out though. Good luck everyone else testing xxx
> 
> hey same here..no :af: , :bfn: ..supposed to get my af on oct 15th.
> 
> it is sooo confusing to b like this.Click to expand...


I know, I just want :af: to come so I can get on with it now.. x


----------



## HLanders

I'm no longer a BFP, AF came this evening :( really sad that it ended before it even began.


----------



## LalaR

HLanders said:


> I'm no longer a BFP, AF came this evening :( really sad that it ended before it even began.

I am so sorry. It is a horrible feeling. Big hugs to you.:hugs:


----------



## happybeany

HLanders said:


> I'm no longer a BFP, AF came this evening :( really sad that it ended before it even began.

:hugs: I'm so sorry xxx fx'd for next month xxx


----------



## miracles11

I should have tested 2 days ago I am not a POAS addict. I am scared to POAS for fear of seeing that negative. It's weird because I have been having vivid dreams, and just this gut feeling that I am pregnant. Yet I am still running to the bathroom every 5 minutes to see if AF showed up.


----------



## calista20

babydeabreu said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused :( I'm on CD16 of a 30 day cycle and all of my opk's have been a big fat empty circle since I started testing on the CD6. This is my first month of using them and i'm getting worried that I won't ever see that smiley face. First month of temping too and I haven't had a temp rise either to indicate Ovulation. I hope it happens soon. Anyone know when the best time of day to do your opk's is?
> 
> hey hun, i'm the same...my opks have been dark but my monitor still showing no face. so im still waiting to ovulate. i have been dtd just incase its wrong?? :shrug:
> 
> i have always found that i getting better results around lunch time. i do one in the mornings but never come out strong for me, so i have for the last 5 months done my opks around 1/2ish as wellxxClick to expand...


Thanks for the tip. I've been mostly doing it in the morning so I'll switch to afternoons from now on. I've been dtd consistantly as well just in case. Hubby is loving it. haha But I really don't want to miss that O day because I'm really hoping i'll get a bfp soon!

PS. I have to agree that your munchkin is sooo cute!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi guys....OK I know I said I was giving up but it's addictive and 3 years down the line it's a habit!!!!

I am now now CD38....absolutely no sign of :witch: 

I went by my CBFM peak readings to believe that I o'd on CD18.....does anyone know if they can give a false reading and that I o'd later but didn't get a peak then??? clutching at straws, I know!

Lovely to see all the :bfp: announcements so far!!!!!


----------



## calista20

HLanders said:


> I'm no longer a BFP, AF came this evening :( really sad that it ended before it even began.

So sorry to hear, hun! Big hugs to you and lots of :dust: for next month!


----------



## Abii

iwantanother said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwantanother said:
> 
> 
> BFN and AF arrived today. 2-3 days late. just messing with me. I am a crying mess! plus my friend just got a BFP today. not fair (happy for her though)
> 
> awh im sorry hun:/
> :hugs:
> she messed with me this month too.
> i was also 3 days late, me and df went to eat and when we came back i was going to test and she arrived, i know how you feel, of course im okay now and onto trying again but now i have REALLY REALLY high hopes for this cycle, me and df are using softcups,preseed,and opk's this month so keep your fx'd for me:3
> i hope you get that eggy this month.
> keep me updated:]
> :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking about trying the preseed. idk. i already use opks i dont chart bbt though. hmmmmmmmm fx'd for you!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

thanks hun:]
you should buy a thermometer..they are on ebay for like 3 dollars[thats what i got mine for anyway] or if you dont want to get it online if you have walgreens in your area than go there because they have a baby section with thermometers and preseed[and its really not that expensive, we just got preseed from there today for 20]
gl and fx'd for you:dust:
:hugs:


----------



## hungary97

Can you move me to 30th look like no egg on first surge and feels like today rather than af I am actually ovulating x


----------



## AlannaB

I suspect I won't make it to Tuesday... Had cramps that came and went quickly and started spotting light pink/brown today. I expect this is it and I'm out. Husband: So, complete FAIL huh? 

Lol


----------



## dawnky1983

AlannaB said:


> I suspect I won't make it to Tuesday... Had cramps that came and went quickly and started spotting light pink/brown today. I expect this is it and I'm out. Husband: So, complete FAIL huh?
> 
> Lol

Could be IB maybe! I got that 10-11dpo and got my bfp 14dpo - i think inmplantation can happen up to 12dpo so fingers crossed for ya!x


----------



## Mrskg

Some hope for you ladies who get faint bfp on frer can hardly see mine tesco own make darker but got bfp on digi today af was due tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Abii

miracles11 said:


> I should have tested 2 days ago I am not a POAS addict. I am scared to POAS for fear of seeing that negative. It's weird because I have been having vivid dreams, and just this gut feeling that I am pregnant. Yet I am still running to the bathroom every 5 minutes to see if AF showed up.

i didnt want to say anything because i dont want to ruin your hope but the same thing happened to me last cycle.
I could of sworn i was pregnant, with all the symptoms i had and af was 3 days late so i really did think it was true and i did the same thing as you went to the bathroom alot to check if she came, and she decided to pop up on me when df took me out for lunch:/
every women is different though so you could be preg or just having really late implantation bleeding.
ill keep my fx'd for you:]


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! C1403, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, ICKLE PAND, KATHY1978, LITTLBABYWISH, MIRACLES113, and NIX!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, MRSKIRKLAND, MUMMYLOVE, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, MISSMADDIESUE, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, MRS MC, WANTINGAGIRL, BOBRITTANY, DEEDEE80, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, 321MUMMY2B, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, LILY24, MADKITTY, TAYBABIES, TWINKIE210, ABBYSMOMMY, __ASHLEY__, CHARBABY, DOMESTICDIVA, JMARIONSMITH, WANNASTICKY1, FELICIAD, PINKSPRINKLES, SAVANNAH09, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, COMMOTION, HOCKEYMOM, NANETH, IWANTABABYBAD, KIA_LYNN, MZLADYK, BELLS81, CAAZI77, IWANNANOTHER, KATHERINEGREY, and LYSH!!!!!:coffee:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! KATIE BLUE, xMISSLPx, and MARIPOSA21! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

LOUSIECLARE, IWANTANOTHER, JANINE, and HLANDERS, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

:hugs: :hugs: HLANDERS I am so sorry to hear that Af has played tricks on you... :hugs:

CONGRATS CARTER3737 :happydance: on your :bfp:!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

LIZLOVE, I think that it is going to be hard to clearly see an OV with those white circles on your FF chart. Have you attempted to fix those? I think that you should try that first, I am happy to help you... https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php 
C.ARMYWIFE, please hang in there, your bfp is likely right around the corner.
SUNNIE and HUNGARY, I have changed your date, you will surely see dark pink lines on that day! :dust:
HAPPYBEANY, it's still early, some tests have more sensitivity.
JESSA and DAZED, I hope you all have been BDg through this time to cover the bases of OV! :dust:
CALISTA, it's hard for me to get the OV correct with the smiley, last cycle was my first. I test in the morning and evening however, and I use ICs and store bought. As the boxes indicate, it is best to test between 2pm-8pm. Temping is a sure fire way to be able to get clear shift to know when OV occurred.
AKSHUSTOBE, no :af: = good sign, hang in there.
SANDY, I am sorry to hear about your MIL :hugs: I hope OV brings you a bfp and a smile during this time.
ALANNA, it is possible this is IB, don't give up hope Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Saralin

Hi everyone! I just joined, but have been lurking for a while. I am a POAS addict and just got a BFP at 8 DPO on Oct 13! The line was super faint, but it keeps getting darker each day! Had a chem preg last month so am cautiously excited. This is ur second month TTC.


----------



## Mzladyk

BFN for me, on the next cycle


----------



## miracles11

I am testing tomorrow. Praying for no af and a BFP.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS SARALIN!!! :happydance:

Hang in there MZLADYK, you are not out of this yet!


----------



## lilyV

I'm out. Got AF on 10/10. See you in November.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: LILYV!!! See you and a bfp soon!


----------



## emzy_11

Gave in and tested again on CD 10 this morning. Negative...no surprise. I dreamt last night that i did about 30 HPT and all positive....so this morning was not a good mood morning.


Need some advice from other testers:
This has been abit of an emotional roller coaster for me. Took my body 7 months to regulate after the pill when the plan was to by at least 6 months preg by now. Only had my first full cycle this time so it has taken 7 months to even get to a month of TTC. Im not sure whether is has been the 7 months of emotional build up or if in fact i am going to BFP but this past week i have been very emotional. Moods are ok but when i get sad i get really sad, tv is making me tear up and being at work (i run a day care center) is very hard as you can imagine. You would feel very sorry for a person who cant have chocolate working in a choc factory and thats abit how i feel.

I swore i would not be a symptom spotter as to not get my hopes up but between my emotions and a week of being so tired i just dont get it. 
Am i just emotional worn out?


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm still confused, 5th day in a row with a + OPK and - HPT so I have no idea what's going on, two dips in chart!


----------



## ickle pand

Emzy - it could be a sign but then again it could just be PMS or the stress of TTC. Try not to stress yourself out too much by having a plan in mind. Taking a year to get pregnant is perfectly normal, especially when your body is getting back to normal after the pill. Stress does terrible things to your body do make sure you find ways to de-stress. Good luck!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tested at 10dpo and got neg lol expected but this is when I usually get my pos was on ic as I do them before frer or Cbd but was at 6am so not sure if it was too early as I've only had 5hr sleep lol and Inbetween having a wee lol or i might just not be preg just had so many signs this cycle like my previous pregnancy


----------



## bubumaci

momto2grls said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momto2grls said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested early but I got a BFP yesterday! I thought I was on the October 15th testing list.... hmmm....
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Vielen Danke, sehr nett von Inhen! Viel Erfolg! (I hope this came out right. My German is rusty!) I might have said. "Good luck with your dog eating your umbrella or something! lol!Click to expand...

*smile* ... you definitely weren't talking about my dog eating my umbrella :rofl: ... thank you also for the good wishes :)



julybabe84 said:


> Faint BFP internet strip 10th Oct 13dpo
> Fainter BFP internet strip 11th Oct 14dpo
> Dark BFP asda test 15dpo
> BFP at fertility clinic 16dpo
> 
> I think we can safely say I'm pregnant lol

Wohooo!! Congratulations :happydance::hugs::flower:



carter3737 said:


> My af is due the 18th but I think/hope I got my BFP today. What do you think? Do you see the lines?

Definite lines there! Big congratulations coming your ways :dust: :flower:



HLanders said:


> I'm no longer a BFP, AF came this evening :( really sad that it ended before it even began.

Oh Sweetie! So sorry to hear that, especially after all our excitement about your :bfp: !!! Big :hug: :flower:



Saralin said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined, but have been lurking for a while. I am a POAS addict and just got a BFP at 8 DPO on Oct 13! The line was super faint, but it keeps getting darker each day! Had a chem preg last month so am cautiously excited. This is ur second month TTC.

Congratulations Saralin - that's great news!! :hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hmmmm temp drop this morning from 36.54 to 35.81. I think the :witch: may be on her way in. Grrrrrr 

Good luck everyone. :happydance:

:hugs: for those who have already been visited by the :witch: 

Xxx


----------



## TayBabes92

After being a week late the wicked :witch: of the south finally arrived :(


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies o didnotvget the massive temp rise i hoped for this morning so ov is still inconclusive could even be today just hope we have done enough. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ickle pand

Still no AF for me. My temp is low today but we had the window open in the bedroom and no heating on, even though it was blowing a gale last night, because DH is convinced that this slight headache I've had for about a week is because I'm dehydrated or getting too hot at night. I still woke up with the headache this morning though lol! 

I've run out of IC's (got 50 on order though!) or I would've tested this morning. I've got a digi but I don't want to use it until AF is actually late.


----------



## JustKia

MrsMM24 said:


> LIZLOVE, I think that it is going to be hard to clearly see an OV with those white circles on your FF chart. Have you attempted to fix those? I think that you should try that first, I am happy to help you... https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

MrsMM Did you know FF has it's own temp corrector?
I don't know if the two diff sites will give the same corrections or if one is better than the other :shrug:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/tempcorr_module.php

Glad you're feeling a bit better.
FX'ed on those donations :dust:


----------



## happybeany

No :af: still, negative IC today :( x


----------



## pipkintyler

Congrats to everyone who has got their :bfp:, sorry to all those who have had the dreaded :witch: :hugs:

Well I'm pretty sure I ovulated over a week ago now and not really feeling much, maybe a little dizzy and I have had some stomach cramps, but last time I was pregnant I had really sores (.)(.) and this time nothing so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month, I won't be testing till 22nd but :witch: is due either Wednesday or Thursday depending on whether I ov'd Sunday or Monday last week, got a positive on OPK's both day's and my LP is only usually 10 day's which means I've not got a great window to get pregnant from. Hey Ho, I'll have to wait and see but no looking good for me. xx


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused :( I'm on CD16 of a 30 day cycle and all of my opk's have been a big fat empty circle since I started testing on the CD6. This is my first month of using them and i'm getting worried that I won't ever see that smiley face. First month of temping too and I haven't had a temp rise either to indicate Ovulation. I hope it happens soon. Anyone know when the best time of day to do your opk's is?
> 
> hey hun, i'm the same...my opks have been dark but my monitor still showing no face. so im still waiting to ovulate. i have been dtd just incase its wrong?? :shrug:
> 
> i have always found that i getting better results around lunch time. i do one in the mornings but never come out strong for me, so i have for the last 5 months done my opks around 1/2ish as wellxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I've been mostly doing it in the morning so I'll switch to afternoons from now on. I've been dtd consistantly as well just in case. Hubby is loving it. haha But I really don't want to miss that O day because I'm really hoping i'll get a bfp soon!
> 
> PS. I have to agree that your munchkin is sooo cute!Click to expand...

Oh good, hopefully then with you dtd everyday you has court the eggy regardless what time of day u have tested :)

sending lots of babydust for your bfp xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Saralin said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined, but have been lurking for a while. I am a POAS addict and just got a BFP at 8 DPO on Oct 13! The line was super faint, but it keeps getting darker each day! Had a chem preg last month so am cautiously excited. This is ur second month TTC.

Congrats to you hun, wishing you a H&H 9months :)

i had a chem last month too so knowing you got bfp second month after gives me hope :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys, Hope everyone is managing to ride out the tww without too much stress.
I am properly confused by ff today. My temps have shown I ov'd on CD12 which is what I thought. I had a pos OPK that day late morning. My CBFM didn't read peak until CD12 &13 so FF has given me crosshairs at CD12 but said I may still ovulate up until CD16!! We stopped Bding after CD13 as I had a temp rise and all the other symptoms ( and DH had had enough!!) Not sure if the link to my ff chart is working properly but if it is feel free to stalk my chart. If not - advice how to fix it please!! xx


----------



## Mosnippy

well ladies..I am out the witch arrived yesterday :( i didnt think we got it this month as i was travelling when i was o...oh well hears to next month..GL to the rest still testing and Congrats to those who have BFP!!


----------



## ickle pand

Lala R - Your chart hasn't been updated. Go to "Sharing" on the top right hand side in FF and then "Setup". I think you need to make sure that "Auto-update" is ticked in the Privacy tab. HTH


----------



## Kantele

And now I have a cold ... BOOOOOOO :hissy:

I am 7DPO at the moment and got a cold symptoms starting on Saturday (5DPO). I had really stuffy nose and a cough. What makes it worse is that it's not a full blown cold either... but just an annoyance that doesn't seem to go away.
However... My boyfriend had a cold recently so it could be just a cold too and not a preg symptom 
(But naturally I don't think that logically!! :haha:)

Now a question, what can I take for my cold... I usually take hot lemsip, is that ok? :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Kantele - I think Lemsip is ok. Best to read the packet just in case though. It'll tell you if it's not suitable in pregnancy or not :)


----------



## LalaR

ickle pand said:


> Lala R - Your chart hasn't been updated. Go to "Sharing" on the top right hand side in FF and then "Setup". I think you need to make sure that "Auto-update" is ticked in the Privacy tab. HTH

Thanks ickle. I think I have it now. I see you're from Angus - where about? I'm in that area too. x


----------



## welshpandora

Please can I join in!!

I will be testing on Satuday 22nd at 11DPO (if I can hold out til then!!)

Thanks xx


----------



## kasey c

Kantele said:


> And now I have a cold ... BOOOOOOO :hissy:
> 
> I am 7DPO at the moment and got a cold symptoms starting on Saturday (5DPO). I had really stuffy nose and a cough. What makes it worse is that it's not a full blown cold either... but just an annoyance that doesn't seem to go away.
> However... My boyfriend had a cold recently so it could be just a cold too and not a preg symptom
> (But naturally I don't think that logically!! :haha:)
> 
> Now a question, what can I take for my cold... I usually take hot lemsip, is that ok? :shrug:

Hope you get well soon, the standard lemsip is safe to use (it has paracetamol in it), think there is other stronger lemsips which might not be safe to use in pregnancy but as has already been mentioned check the back of the box or sachet before taking it. x


----------



## ickle pand

LalaR said:


> Thanks ickle. I think I have it now. I see you're from Angus - where about? I'm in that area too. x

Your chart looks like you ov'd on CD12 to me, so I think you're fine. Not sure why your monitor gave you a peak afterwards.

I'm in Montrose (well not just now, I'm at work in Aberdeen lol). I'm not a local though, I moved down from Ellon to be with my then BF, now DH :)


----------



## LalaR

ickle pand said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ickle. I think I have it now. I see you're from Angus - where about? I'm in that area too. x
> 
> Your chart looks like you ov'd on CD12 to me, so I think you're fine. Not sure why your monitor gave you a peak afterwards.
> 
> I'm in Montrose (well not just now, I'm at work in Aberdeen lol). I'm not a local though, I moved down from Ellon to be with my then BF, now DH :)Click to expand...

I grew up in Forfar, though now based in south Angus. Small world!!
I'm still getting used to charting etc. The monitor seemed like a good idea at the time but not sure now. Maybe next month it will be better - even better would be not to have to use it at all.
Good luck to you. Hope you get a BFP soon.


----------



## bubumaci

Kantele said:


> And now I have a cold ... BOOOOOOO :hissy:
> 
> I am 7DPO at the moment and got a cold symptoms starting on Saturday (5DPO). I had really stuffy nose and a cough. What makes it worse is that it's not a full blown cold either... but just an annoyance that doesn't seem to go away.
> However... My boyfriend had a cold recently so it could be just a cold too and not a preg symptom
> (But naturally I don't think that logically!! :haha:)
> 
> Now a question, what can I take for my cold... I usually take hot lemsip, is that ok? :shrug:

Oh... I hope you feel better soon... you know - I wouldn't think logically either :hugs2:

I agree with ickle pand + Kasey - I think Lemsip should be OK :)


----------



## jessa_cole

debzie said:


> Morning ladies o didnotvget the massive temp rise i hoped for this morning so ov is still inconclusive could even be today just hope we have done enough. Fingers crossed.

It looks like you're going to O today or tomorrow. Your last chart has a similar pattern and the O happened right after a temp drop, rise and then leveling off. Then, it looks like it will rise again to the "post O" temps.


----------



## jessa_cole

My temp has been all over the place lately. I've been looking through the anovulatory charts on FF and they look a lot like my chart. So it looks like I'm just waiting for my "period" so I can start a new cycle.


----------



## mauiaddict

Ok FF has given me dashed crosshairs for Oct 12th so I'm in for testing this month! I'll test on 10DPO bc I'm a POAS whore for sure, so you can put me down for 10/22 :)

ALthough, I will not be surprised if like last month FF takes my crosshairs away again. I also had some bleeding 3dpo, enough for a tampon that morning but then it was gone in the PM so :shrug: I also have not had a + OPK but it was the darkest on Oct 12th. It was my 1st cycle using soy so I'm really hoping it gave me my first O since coming off of depo!


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, I went in today for my first ultrasound and the dr didn't see anything. He asked if our dates were right (we did gonal f and IUI) and said it was either still too early or there was a problem. I had bloodwork to compare to my last hcg. I just feel gutted....praying for whatever reason it just couldn't be seen yet.


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! BUBUMACI, DEARBABY, GITLOST80, JKBURNS, MICHELLEW, MOSNIPPY, and NAFRETILI!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, FLYBABY, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, MRS MC, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, MRSDAVISTHE1, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, DWN, HELEN0381, MICH31, MISSMIKI, SHANLIZ, SKEET9924, SLH, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, 321MUMMY2B, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DAVIAUX, DIZZY, EMARA0901, LILY24, MADKITTY, TWINKIE210, ABBYSMOMMY, __ASHLEY__, CHARBABY, DOMESTICDIVA, JMARIONSMITH, WANNASTICKY1, FELICIAD, PINKSPRINKLES, SAVANNAH09, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, COMMOTION, HOCKEYMOM, NANETH, IWANTABABYBAD, KIA_LYNN, MZLADYK, BELLS81, CAAZI77, IWANNANOTHER, KATHERINEGREY, LYSH, C1403, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, LITTLBABYWISH, MIRACLES113, and NIX!!!!!:coffee:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! WELSHEPANDORA and MAUIADDICT! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

TAYBABIE and MOSNIPPY, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

LIZLOVE, I think that it is going to be hard to clearly see an OV with those white circles on your FF chart. Have you attempted to fix those yet? As well, although OPKs check for hormones, they can't be reliable as HPTs because they check for different hormones related to PG.... I think that you should try fixing circles first, I am happy to help you... 
EMZY, BECYBOO, SUNNIE, ICKLE, and HAPPYBEANY, no :af: = good sign, hang in there.
DEBZIE, FXD that you have caught that eggy! :dust:
JUSTKIA, I recently heard about FF's adjuster, I am just so use to this one I always refer it when I think of adjustments. Have you tried adjusting using both and seeing if there are differences? I think I might.... :haha:
LALAR, your chart looks really good. FXD!:dust:
KANTELE, I hope you feel better Hun! I'm just getting over being sick as well.... I only took tylenol and another antibiotic the doc gave me though.
MAUIADDICT, I think that the reason FF took your crosshairs and could possibly take this month's is because of the white circle you have. If possible you should change that. Did you indicate fever, or sleep deprived, or take temp at different time? If so, you should use the adjuster JUSTKIA and I were referring to, as FF is indicating that something is not indicating OV correctly.... GL

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Gitlost80

I Ovulated 3 days late,so that puts me at 8 DPO. So I will be testing later than planned. You dont have to repost me tho since I will be testing every single day this week :)


----------



## AlannaB

My spotting went away, but I still expect AF today due to the raging backache I have (and it being due... today). But right now I have EWCM, extremely stretchy. Is that normal late in your cycle?

Any spotting couldn't have been implantation as I am 15-16dpo. I expect a period, but as usual since birth control, it will probably be another weird one. haha


----------



## mauiaddict

MrsMM24 said:


> MAUIADDICT, I think that the reason FF took your crosshairs and could possibly take this month's is because of the white circle you have. If possible you should change that. Did you indicate fever, or sleep deprived, or take temp at different time? If so, you should use the adjuster JUSTKIA and I were referring to, as FF is indicating that something is not indicating OV correctly.... GL

FF says my O date might be wrong bc of no +OPK, my CM, and my CP! Seems temp is the only thing indicating... although like I said my OPK was most positive that day compared to the other days.

I have an open circle for that day bc yes I was big time sleep deprived, tossed and turned all night! I did just use the temp adjuster though for the day after that bc I woke up and took my temp at 2 diff times and it raised it, and my coverline, which does make my pattern look much nicer except for the dip on 4dpo. So who knows! I'll just cross my fingers and see what happens. FXd for you too!!


----------



## debzie

jessa_cole said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies o didnotvget the massive temp rise i hoped for this morning so ov is still inconclusive could even be today just hope we have done enough. Fingers crossed.
> 
> It looks like you're going to O today or tomorrow. Your last chart has a similar pattern and the O happened right after a temp drop, rise and then leveling off. Then, it looks like it will rise again to the "post O" temps.Click to expand...


Thanks for stalking Jessie.

By my cm and positive opk I think i ovulated allready my other cycles i took soy so it affected my temps. Had a colcoscopy today a.d they took a cervical biopsy so no bding unfortunately.


----------



## calista20

I'm now on CD17 of a 30 day cycle with no Ov detected yet. Is it possible to ovulate later in your cycle and it still be possible to conceive? I'm starting to think I'll never ovulate :(


----------



## debzie

calista20 said:


> I'm now on CD17 of a 30 day cycle with no Ov detected yet. Is it possible to ovulate later in your cycle and it still be possible to conceive? I'm starting to think I'll never ovulate :(

Yeah its possible i ov betwwen cd 17-20 it just lengthens my cycle i have an 11-14 day lp. Good luck hun.


----------



## Gitlost80

calista20 said:


> I'm now on CD17 of a 30 day cycle with no Ov detected yet. Is it possible to ovulate later in your cycle and it still be possible to conceive? I'm starting to think I'll never ovulate :(

I know how your feeling! I Ovulated on CD18 this month.Im normally a 28 Day Cycle. Anything is still possible,so keep your head up.Currently 8DPO.


----------



## likeaustralia

Well, FF says I ovulated on CD18 this cycle, so that's 2 days earlier than last month. Perhaps my cycles are still regulating from being off the pill. I faithfully did my OPKs though, so I think we BDed at the right time (even though we were both sick!). Anyway, here I am again in the TWWW at 3dpo. I don't know exactly what date I will be testing on, but wanted to pop in and say Hi to everyone!


----------



## magrace

Im feeling very gassy today, and consipated :( ive had to let some silent ones go lol:haha:

I feel very bloated and some pressure... I hope this is my month!


----------



## LoverBug

Hi everyone!

I am new here, but am 10dpo today, and the wait is driving me crazy. :wacko:

This is our first cycle ttc since I had thyroid cancer, so I am hoping that now that my levels are regulated well that it is our time!

I have promised myself that I wont test until :witch: is due, which would Oct. 23. 

:dust:to all!!


----------



## MrsMM24

GITLOST, I will leave your date.... :haha: GL FXD! :dust:

MAUI, 4DPO is good for implantation so watch those temps for the next couple of days... FXD!:dust:

CALISTA, Maybe it is taking FF a while to detect OV because you started temping mid-way through your cycle. It will detect soon. You can most definitely OV later than you think or late into your cycle. You are fully in this! FXD! :dust:

LIKEAUST! Hey Hun! Sounds good to me, can't wait to see you test! FXD! :dust:

LOVERBUG, :wave: I hope you see some dark pink lines this weekend!! :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

AFs just arrived. I'm actually ok with it though. I'm just relieved to know what's going on and I'm quite happy that the new pre-natal vitamins seem to have lengthened my LP slightly and this feels more like a normal AF than all the others I've had since the mc. Good luck to all you other ladies. I'll keep stalking for the rest of the month.


----------



## Momma.Bear

2dpo and cramping!

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## duckytwins

ickle! yes! i highly recommend pre natals! i've been taking them for years and only been ttc for a few months. they have everything in them a woman needs, so why not take them? ladies, don't wait until you are pg, start them now! 

calista, i agree with mrs mm, i Oed this past cycle at cd 18 and got my bfp 11dpo, so there is always hope! good luck, hun!

crossables crossed for everyone! ickle, i love your pma! good luck with this upcoming cycle!


----------



## ickle pand

I was taking cheaper prenatals but I've switched to ones designed for conception this month so I'm hoping they do good things. DH started the male version too. I don't know why I never thought to have him take vitamins before now lol!


----------



## calista20

thank you everyone :) I'm a little more hopeful now. I swear the waiting to ovulate is almost worse than the tww. lol


----------



## magrace

Ive just began my TWW should I go do my spin class? Ive been going here and there for a couple months now just wondering if it will harm inplant or anything?


----------



## Karlee

I am out :witch: got me today. I had spotting yesterday and was super depressed :sad2: because for sure I thought this would be my month. Today I am surprisingly hopeful and thankful that I started taking Vitex last month. It shortened my cycle from 45 days to 30. Instead of ovulating on day 21 I ovulated on day 16 and I'm super excited that I do not have to wait that long to try again. Maybe my body was out of whack and the Vitex is doing its job. I am also going to take Evening Primrose Oil this month to increase my cm. Next month is going to be my month!

Congratulations to all those that got their :bfp: and :dust: to those who are out. Next month will be our month :hugs:.


----------



## MrsMM24

Quickly updating you all. The first page numbers have changed. I have been in contact with a few ladies that did not come to the thread. Good Luck to you all as we get to the end of this month!

:hugs: :hugs: ICKLE and KARLEE, so sorry that AF flew in on you. If you are TTC next month, check out the link on the front page and join us in Nov! ICKLE,I know what you refer to, your happiness that your cycles are "normalizing" happy about that for you!

MAGRACE... YES, it is completly fine to spin! Exercise is good for TTC and PG!!


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> thank you everyone :) I'm a little more hopeful now. I swear the waiting to ovulate is almost worse than the tww. lol

lol tell me about it. i got my smiley cbfm smiley today...feels like tww waiting for o to arrive..now i finally have to do the tww aswell :dohh: 

oh the joys..atleast theres you lot there going insain with me :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Guys check out my chart again, think I've ovulated yet? I'm so confused! Also check out my journal to see my OPK photos...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/762130-liz-john-ttc.html


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Ladies.

It's a little late in the month but I would love to join this group. I'm planning on testing on the 31st, FXed for a :bfp:

My name is Tara, I'm 25 I've been with my fiance Derek for 10 years and he's coming up for 32. We've been trying for a long time and it's not been an easy journey so far. I have pcos, weight issues (although I've lost nearly 2st and am getting there slowly) and I don't ovulate by myself. Last month was out 1st round of clomid and we got our 1st ever BFP but I unfortunately m/c at 5 weeks, we were both devastated but we're trying to stay positive. Although I haven't taken my clomid this month due to the m/c I'm hoping that last months dose has kick started my body into doing what it's supposed to do. I have had some cramping around the time I should OV so I'm really hoping that I have. And that's basically my story so far.

Congratualtions to veryone who has already gotten their :bfp:
:hugs: to everyone who got caught out by the horrible :witch:
Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test.

And :dust: to all


----------



## babydeabreu

lizlovelust said:


> Guys check out my chart again, think I've ovulated yet? I'm so confused! Also check out my journal to see my OPK photos...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/762130-liz-john-ttc.html

have you tested atall? your opks are so dark and for so long!!

i had a chemical last month and was 2 weeks late with like yours very dark pos opks..

not saying its the same with you..just maybe take a test? 

also...

it could just be that your af is on its way as you can get this before af is due!! 

good luck x


----------



## lizlovelust

babydeabreu said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Guys check out my chart again, think I've ovulated yet? I'm so confused! Also check out my journal to see my OPK photos...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/762130-liz-john-ttc.html
> 
> have you tested atall? your opks are so dark and for so long!!
> 
> i had a chemical last month and was 2 weeks late with like yours very dark pos opks..
> 
> not saying its the same with you..just maybe take a test?
> 
> also...
> 
> it could just be that your af is on its way as you can get this before af is due!!
> 
> good luck xClick to expand...

It's not AF I just had AF sept. 27th 3.5 days long, and it's not a PG I did an HPT and it was negative for two days in a row.:wacko:


----------



## duckytwins

liz, i just checked out your journal and chart. i responded in your journal. good luck!


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah you said before but..you af was short? so maybe the full flow is coming?

maybe it to early to pick up hcg levels? 

or that your body is trying to ovulate but its taking longer to release the egg?...or you have already ovulated and its taking longer for the lh to leave you system?


----------



## lizlovelust

babydeabreu said:


> yeah you said before but..you af was short? so maybe the full flow is coming?
> 
> maybe it to early to pick up hcg levels?
> 
> or that your body is trying to ovulate but its taking longer to release the egg?...or you have already ovulated and its taking longer for the lh to leave you system?

Hmm well several ladies told me they think I Oed on CD17, I normally have shorter AFs so that's not unusual for me. :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!! I wanted to join before but had no idea when I would test considering missed my af in September....If you add me to today ..you can count it as a :bfp: Please Please let this one stick!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC04087.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## duckytwins

congrats skeet!!! wishing you a h&h 9 months!!! :dance:


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats skeet!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nix

I haven't got any news yet. AF was due sat. Still no sign yet. Haven't taken a test cos I've taken so many this month already (before AF was due) that it's cost me a fortune. I'm going to give it a few more days. Ive been getting lots of sharp pains low down so not sure what that is. Xx


----------



## ladyV84

Hello can you add me to the testers please? I am going to wait until thursday to test again( have already tested twice haha!!) Am reeeaaallllyyy hoping for my bfp by the end of the week... Fingers crossed xx

Ps skeet- thats a gorgeous clear positive congrats!!


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, they called and said beta today was only 1050. They said it doesn't look good. :(


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - TBH its hard to tell with so many open circles. I'm really not sure why you're getting so many +ve OPK's in a row. I'm not seeing an ov yet. I can't remember if I've asked you this before or not but are you being strict about taking your temp after at least 3hours sleep, before you get up or even speak and at the same time every day? Do you mouth breath during the night? That can really mess with your temps and if you do, you might want to consider temping vaginally. I hope you get ov confirmed soon. Waiting to ov is worse that the 2ww.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - TBH its hard to tell with so many open circles. I'm really not sure why you're getting so many +ve OPK's in a row. I'm not seeing an ov yet. I can't remember if I've asked you this before or not but are you being strict about taking your temp after at least 3hours sleep, before you get up or even speak and at the same time every day? Do you mouth breath during the night? That can really mess with your temps and if you do, you might want to consider temping vaginally. I hope you get ov confirmed soon. Waiting to ov is worse that the 2ww.

I DO breathe with my mouth open, I never knew that could affect it! :wacko:


----------



## twpnsfs10

Man, looks like i might make it to november without an answer =( Hopefully I'll have an update soon. Congrats to all the BFPs and baby dust to all future cyclers!


----------



## lizlovelust

My OPK is flat out negative now, and was positive this morning, did I O?


----------



## Curlyq111

Not necessarily, just means that your surge happened already. Probably 12-48 hours within your positive opk. Good luck!


----------



## KozmikKitten

AStellarmom said:


> Well, they called and said beta today was only 1050. They said it doesn't look good. :(

So sorry to hear this. I hope you are doing okay. I am thinking of you and sending healing thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Curlyq111 said:


> Not necessarily, just means that your surge happened already. Probably 12-48 hours within your positive opk. Good luck!

So even though I had 5 days of positive, now that it's negative I will O within 12-24 hours? so if we BDed two nights ago I have a chance?
We BDed CD19 and I'm CD21


----------



## Curlyq111

lizlovelust said:


> Curlyq111 said:
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, just means that your surge happened already. Probably 12-48 hours within your positive opk. Good luck!
> 
> So even though I had 5 days of positive, now that it's negative I will O within 12-24 hours? so if we BDed two nights ago I have a chance?
> We BDed CD19 and I'm CD21Click to expand...

Generally, you ovulate within 48 hours of your first positive reading. The sustained positives could just mean that you've still had the LH hormone in your system for a few days, but I'd go by your first positive to be the most accurate!


----------



## lizlovelust

Curlyq111 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curlyq111 said:
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, just means that your surge happened already. Probably 12-48 hours within your positive opk. Good luck!
> 
> So even though I had 5 days of positive, now that it's negative I will O within 12-24 hours? so if we BDed two nights ago I have a chance?
> We BDed CD19 and I'm CD21Click to expand...
> 
> Generally, you ovulate within 48 hours of your first positive reading. The sustained positives could just mean that you've still had the LH hormone in your system for a few days, but I'd go by your first positive to be the most accurate!Click to expand...

Hmm I wish I knew what day I actually Oed! :dohh:


----------



## wendyk1

Sorry you have to go through all this! You will know more about your ovulation day once you see a temp rise...it looks like you are running some pretty high temps....so if you ovulate your temp will def rise above those...FF should confirm that for you...so now it is a waiting game. If it doesn't go up, your body may try to ovulate again. I had a friend who finally ovulated on like CD 40. Have you been stressed out, or sick? Stress made me ovulate later one cycle, and made me have 2 super short cycles. 

Hang in there!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi MrsMM24 :wave: ... The only news I have is from our doctor's visit, which was yesterday. Not testing :) I was down for the 30th and wanted to move forward by a week because of earlier ovulation ... so even though I know there is no point, my testing date would be around the 25th :)

News from the press ... or from the doctor's office : 

So the doctor is nice :) ... he basically started telling us, that we will go through a whole range of tests (they took several vials of blood yesterday). My DH has to do another Spermiogramm on Monday - and they will look at it. Then, in case it is the little tubes not letting the sperm through, he will have to take some drops and then do another SA... The doctor said definitely ICSI (for IMSI, there are not enough sperm :( )... He did a scan of my uterus, said everything looks good, the ovaries look good and he thinks he could get 6 - 8 ova from each ovary through stimulation for the treatment... Depending on how the drops go, there is then something called TESE (my DH doesn't like the sound of that!!!) where they can get the sperm directly from the testicle - but I guess we really have to see how the other tests go, before we will know ...
All in all, he sounded very positive and definitely gave us the feeling that we won't remain childless forever - in fact, once the tests have all been done, it can all go quite quickly, apparently ...
So - apart from me testing in about a week, because I enjoy POAS so much :rofl: - we shall have to see what the results from the fertility clinic are.
Certainly nothing happening before our vacation in a few weeks - but after that... who knows... Could be a 2012 baby :)

:dust: to everyone :)


----------



## Kantele

bubumaci said:


> Hi MrsMM24 :wave: ... The only news I have is from our doctor's visit, which was yesterday. Not testing :) I was down for the 30th and wanted to move forward by a week because of earlier ovulation ... so even though I know there is no point, my testing date would be around the 25th :)
> 
> News from the press ... or from the doctor's office :
> 
> So the doctor is nice :) ... he basically started telling us, that we will go through a whole range of tests (they took several vials of blood yesterday). My DH has to do another Spermiogramm on Monday - and they will look at it. Then, in case it is the little tubes not letting the sperm through, he will have to take some drops and then do another SA... The doctor said definitely ICSI (for IMSI, there are not enough sperm :( )... He did a scan of my uterus, said everything looks good, the ovaries look good and he thinks he could get 6 - 8 ova from each ovary through stimulation for the treatment... Depending on how the drops go, there is then something called TESE (my DH doesn't like the sound of that!!!) where they can get the sperm directly from the testicle - but I guess we really have to see how the other tests go, before we will know ...
> All in all, he sounded very positive and definitely gave us the feeling that we won't remain childless forever - in fact, once the tests have all been done, it can all go quite quickly, apparently ...
> So - apart from me testing in about a week, because I enjoy POAS so much :rofl: - we shall have to see what the results from the fertility clinic are.
> Certainly nothing happening before our vacation in a few weeks - but after that... who knows... Could be a 2012 baby :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone :)

Wouldn't it be funny coincidence if you now got BFP on 25th? :winkwink:
GOOD LUCK HUN!!! :hugs:


----------



## LaurenDC

GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.

Thoughts??
https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg


----------



## bluberrymufin

Skeet!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## LalaR

LaurenDC said:


> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg

That looks positive to me! Try another frer tomorrow. Fx'd and congrats. x:thumbup:


----------



## LaurenDC

LalaR said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg
> 
> That looks positive to me! Try another frer tomorrow. Fx'd and congrats. x:thumbup:Click to expand...

I really really hope so. Thanks, love. :hugs:


----------



## jkburns

I'm on to November. Af showed today.


----------



## bubumaci

Kantele said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsMM24 :wave: ... The only news I have is from our doctor's visit, which was yesterday. Not testing :) I was down for the 30th and wanted to move forward by a week because of earlier ovulation ... so even though I know there is no point, my testing date would be around the 25th :)
> 
> News from the press ... or from the doctor's office :
> 
> So the doctor is nice :) ... he basically started telling us, that we will go through a whole range of tests (they took several vials of blood yesterday). My DH has to do another Spermiogramm on Monday - and they will look at it. Then, in case it is the little tubes not letting the sperm through, he will have to take some drops and then do another SA... The doctor said definitely ICSI (for IMSI, there are not enough sperm :( )... He did a scan of my uterus, said everything looks good, the ovaries look good and he thinks he could get 6 - 8 ova from each ovary through stimulation for the treatment... Depending on how the drops go, there is then something called TESE (my DH doesn't like the sound of that!!!) where they can get the sperm directly from the testicle - but I guess we really have to see how the other tests go, before we will know ...
> All in all, he sounded very positive and definitely gave us the feeling that we won't remain childless forever - in fact, once the tests have all been done, it can all go quite quickly, apparently ...
> So - apart from me testing in about a week, because I enjoy POAS so much :rofl: - we shall have to see what the results from the fertility clinic are.
> Certainly nothing happening before our vacation in a few weeks - but after that... who knows... Could be a 2012 baby :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone :)
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny coincidence if you now got BFP on 25th? :winkwink:
> GOOD LUCK HUN!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe... it would be really funny! :rofl: You know - since it is so unlikely, then it really would be a miracle baby! :hugs:



LaurenDC said:


> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg

Definitely looks like a positive to me :hugs::happydance:



jkburns said:


> I'm on to November. Af showed today.

:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Kantele

LaurenDC said:


> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg

Looks positive to me too!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Wishing89

Hi! Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their BFPs so far!!!

Can you please update the first page, I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo and confirmed today with a beta and a CB digi :happydance: (I'm down as testing on the 22nd) Thank you! xx


----------



## LaurenDC

Kantele said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg
> 
> Looks positive to me too!! Congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks so much to all who responded!!! I'm afraid to get too excited since FRER is still showing BFN, and I've heard so many bad stories about blue dye tests giving false positives, and I'm getting a positive with Clearblue. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## happybeany

Still no :af:, 3 days late now... and :bfn: still! Argh! This is the first time I've ever been late!


----------



## Nix

LaurenDC said:


> Kantele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg
> 
> Looks positive to me too!! Congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much to all who responded!!! I'm afraid to get too excited since FRER is still showing BFN, and I've heard so many bad stories about blue dye tests giving false positives, and I'm getting a positive with Clearblue. Any thoughts on that?Click to expand...


Personally I have always used clear blue and never had any problems with them. They have always been right for me. Congratulations xxx

AF got me today so off to Nov for me xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Nix said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kantele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg
> 
> Looks positive to me too!! Congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much to all who responded!!! I'm afraid to get too excited since FRER is still showing BFN, and I've heard so many bad stories about blue dye tests giving false positives, and I'm getting a positive with Clearblue. Any thoughts on that?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I have always used clear blue and never had any problems with them. They have always been right for me. Congratulations xxx
> 
> AF got me today so off to Nov for me xxClick to expand...

When I was pregnant with my son, I used the clear blue and it worked like a charm!!


----------



## jessa_cole

LaurenDC said:


> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg

Clearblue tests (and other blue dye tests) have the WORST false positive rate of any pregnancy test. That's not to say that it was wrong for you but take a look: https://www.amandabears.com/blue-dye-pregnancy-tests-false.html

Even MEN are getting "positive" tests from blue dye tests: https://www.amandabears.com/men-and-blue-dye-pregnancy-test.html

*That being said, it takes 11-19 days after ovulation for HCG to enter your urine. For some women, it can take even longer. So don't lose hope yet. Wait a few more days and use a FRER with your FMU.*


----------



## KozmikKitten

LaurenDC said:


> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg


I used blue dye on my last pregnancy and I got two positives before I confirmed it in the clinic! AND I bought a 3-pack so I'll be using it again this go-around! GL!
Oh and I'd say it looks just like my first +, then I did one two days later and it was much darker!


----------



## lizlovelust

LaurenDC said:


> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg

Looks positive but then again blue dye tests are known for false positives, look here for a ton of false positive photos

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/741695-any-blue-dye-tests-petition.html


----------



## Justagirlxx

LaurenDC said:


> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg

Hey hun. I hate to say this but I would not get overly excited about this... In the past I got the same exact line on blue dye and FRERs all negative, it turned out I wasn't pregnant. You can usually tell the false positives because they are alot thinner and off-center. (this was the case with my false positive and i've seen this trend in the preg test forum of women with false + on blue dye) FRER's are generally very sensitive. You may be pregnant but I just don't want you to get too much false hope. I honestly think blue dye tests should be taken off the market.


----------



## MrsMM24

Happy Birthday NORABATTIE's OH!!! :cake:

:test: TODAY!! ALANAB, GOODVIBES, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SIEGAL, SAMSMOMMY, and STAR7474!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, 2NDAT40, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, ZOFRANKS, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, AKSHUSTOBEMOM, BELLS81, IWANNANOTHER, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, HAPPYBEANY, KATHY1978, LITTLBABYWISH, MIRACLES11, DEARBABY, and MICHELLEW!!!!!:coffee:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! PRINCESSTAZ and LADYV84!! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

ASTELLAR, I hope and pray that this little bean turns things around. My heart is going out to you right now. :hugs: FXD! :dust:

NIX and JKBURNS, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

BUBU, this is fantastically optimistic news. I'm excited and this TTC bddy and future bump buddy will be here with you and DH through to your 2012 baby whether it begin on the 25th or not! FXD! :dust:

LAUREN, I say, retest with FMU! This is likely a bfp!!! YAY!! Keep me posted!

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: WISHING89!!! Wishing you a most H&H 9 mos Hun!
CONGRATS!!! :happydance: SKEET, Wishing you a H&H 9 mos! Super pink lines there, Hun, I have read your journey for some time, I hope and pray this is a VERY sticky Bean(s)! You were down to test on the 8th but couldn't make up your mind, I am moving you to the 17th.

LIZLOVE, I agree with the ladies, I think that you need to change your method of testing as well, as prepare for the fact that you may have OVd on the 17th or later. Testing is soon for you... FXD!
TWPNSFS and HAPPYBEANY, no :af: = good sign, hang in there. TWP, you have sooo many open white circles, what's going on there?
KANTELE, are you feeling any better?
MAUIADDICT, how is FF doing with your white circles? Crosshairs yet?

Ladies, we are currently just at a little more than 14%!!! 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## LaurenDC

Justagirlxx said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg
> 
> Hey hun. I hate to say this but I would not get overly excited about this... In the past I got the same exact line on blue dye and FRERs all negative, it turned out I wasn't pregnant. You can usually tell the false positives because they are alot thinner and off-center. (this was the case with my false positive and i've seen this trend in the preg test forum of women with false + on blue dye) FRER's are generally very sensitive. You may be pregnant but I just don't want you to get too much false hope. I honestly think blue dye tests should be taken off the market.Click to expand...

Do you know why this happens?? It shouldn't be evap since it showed up in less than two minutes...?


----------



## LaurenDC

Ps Thank you SO MUCH for ALL the responses.


----------



## Justagirlxx

LaurenDC said:


> Justagirlxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Thoughts??
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg
> 
> Hey hun. I hate to say this but I would not get overly excited about this... In the past I got the same exact line on blue dye and FRERs all negative, it turned out I wasn't pregnant. You can usually tell the false positives because they are alot thinner and off-center. (this was the case with my false positive and i've seen this trend in the preg test forum of women with false + on blue dye) FRER's are generally very sensitive. You may be pregnant but I just don't want you to get too much false hope. I honestly think blue dye tests should be taken off the market.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why this happens?? It shouldn't be evap since it showed up in less than two minutes...?Click to expand...

I have no idea, the lines do come up within the time period AND they have color. It's so horrible because they look like real bfps, but women never get any positives on the pink dye tests. Such a roller coaster ride... What DPO are you hun?


----------



## jenmcn1

Well I'm happy to announce I got my BFP THIS MORNING!!!! Praying that this little bean sticks this time!


----------



## KozmikKitten

jenmcn1 said:



> Well I'm happy to announce I got my BFP THIS MORNING!!!! Praying that this little bean sticks this time!

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Stick bean, stick!


----------



## mauiaddict

MrsMM24 said:


> MAUIADDICT, how is FF doing with your white circles? Crosshairs yet?
> 
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

No solid crosshairs, just dashed - and I don't think it will be changing anytime soon either bc of no +OPK and fertile CM after the O. So we'll see - my temp is going back up now in a nice little curve :) I am feeling crampy today and so far that's my only symptom.

Glad your chart is looking good!! Hope your O is soon and FXd for you!!!


----------



## debzie

Wow that was sone catching.up. congratulations on all the bfps.

I got my crosshares so going to chill now.


----------



## SIEGAL

Ok. So my period may be late. I only had one period since I got off birth control and it was 27 days cycle and today is day 28. The one cycle without birth control I had before my last pregnancy was 29 days. And when I was 12-15 years old before I went on birth control I had like 30 day cycles. I also took two pregnancy tests maybe 4 days ago both negative. And I may have on and off cramps, can't tell. You think I might be pregnant? Or af may just not be ready to come yet? So excited and nervouse


----------



## AlannaB

Well I said I was going to test today, but it's BFN. I'm now a day late. 

I had cramps/stomacheache/backache Sunday afternoon EXACTLY like the ones I usually get right as AF is coming. Started to spot, so I thought that was it. Then the spotting went away, as well as the cramps. Today I have EXTREMELY light brownish CM, like so light it's not even on the TP. (Yes, I stuck my finger up there, of course.... lol)

But mostly nothing. It's very mysterious. Never had cramps like that not accompanied by my period in the next hour at most. Last month when Nuvaring was making my body crazy, the cramps I got were very different. At 16 dpo I feel like I would have seen something if I was pregnant.:shrug:

Then I think, maybe I ovulated like a week late? But if I did, I would have missed it completely because that week I got EXTREMELY sick and in fact was sick for 10 days and there were no sexy times had until this past weekend. So then, what were the strong cramps on Sunday? 

I give up. LOL....


----------



## AlannaB

SIEGAL said:


> Ok. So my period may be late. I only had one period since I got off birth control and it was 27 days cycle and today is day 28. The one cycle without birth control I had before my last pregnancy was 29 days. And when I was 12-15 years old before I went on birth control I had like 30 day cycles. I also took two pregnancy tests maybe 4 days ago. And I may have on and off cramps, can't tell. You think I might be pregnant? Or af may just not be ready to come yet? So excited and nervouse

Birth control seems to have shortened my cycles. They used to be 32 when I was 14-20, but I have had 26, 26, and now I am on CD 28.


----------



## bubumaci

Wishing89 said:


> Hi! Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their BFPs so far!!!
> 
> Can you please update the first page, I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo and confirmed today with a beta and a CB digi :happydance: (I'm down as testing on the 22nd) Thank you! xx




jenmcn1 said:


> Well I'm happy to announce I got my BFP THIS MORNING!!!! Praying that this little bean sticks this time!

Congratulations :) :hugs::happydance::flower:

Thank you MrsMM24 :hugs2: That is so sweet :) Really makes me smile :)


----------



## fluterby429

AF showed yesterday right on time :(


----------



## Kantele

jenmcn1 said:


> Well I'm happy to announce I got my BFP THIS MORNING!!!! Praying that this little bean sticks this time!

:happydance::yipee::wohoo:
GREAT NEWS, congratulations!!!! 

MrsMM24 - Thanks for thinking of me, I GUESS I am feeling a bit better, just feel super bunged up and just want to stay in bed. It takes me ages to eat because I am so breathless (because my nose is blocked) and I am so out of energy...
NOW the hopeful silly girl in me thinks these are all early pregnancy symptoms :haha:
And lol, I love how you call it donation :haha:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:af:showed up.


----------



## magrace

hurry up halloween I want to test!!


----------



## tbwells2

Ok..AF is due october 27...only have a 27 day cycle..in the TWW now!


----------



## Mariposa21

Bfn but still no Af :( x


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS :happydance: JENMCN1!!! Wishingyou a H&H 9 mos!

MAUI, so glad those temps are still staying high, you will be testing a bfp soon! :dust:
DEBZIE, YAY for crosshairs, now to sit back and relax a bfp in! :dust:
FLUTTERBY and SUPERWOMAN, so sorry AF swooped in on that damn broom. :hugs: Join us in Nov (link on first page) if you plan to TTC next cycle!
KANTELE, no problem Hun, I hope you feel better. FF let's you indicate illness so make sure you put that down as specifics.
TBWELLS, you just made the front page, only a matter of time now before we see you flashing a bfp! :dust:
ALANNA, MARIPOSA, and SIEGAL hang tight for those bfps. BFN and no :af: is still a good sign! :dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - can you add me for 10/24? 

I'm feeling really good about my chances this month. Not sure why, but I'm sticking with it. 10/24 may be a bit early, but I'd rather put an early date out there and wait an extra day than put a later one and test earlier than I said! :)


----------



## Mariposa21

MrsMM24 said:


> CONGRATS :happydance: JENMCN1!!! Wishingyou a H&H 9 mos!
> 
> MAUI, so glad those temps are still staying high, you will be testing a bfp soon! :dust:
> DEBZIE, YAY for crosshairs, now to sit back and relax a bfp in! :dust:
> FLUTTERBY and SUPERWOMAN, so sorry AF swooped in on that damn broom. :hugs: Join us in Nov (link on first page) if you plan to TTC next cycle!
> KANTELE, no problem Hun, I hope you feel better. FF let's you indicate illness so make sure you put that down as specifics.
> TBWELLS, you just made the front page, only a matter of time now before we see you flashing a bfp! :dust:
> ALANNA, MARIPOSA, and SIEGAL hang tight for those bfps. BFN and no :af: is still a good sign! :dust:

Thankyou very much, thats really nice and I really hope that is the case!


----------



## MrsMM24

You are welcome MARIPOSA!!! FXD!

LIKEAUSTRALIA!!! Girl... you know I can add you! Yes! Let's get our bump buddies started!!! FXD! :dust:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Bfn for me :(


----------



## calista20

Well still no ovulation for me. Been testing 2x a day for the past couple days with the smiley cbd and nada, though yesterday and today I have had an increased amount of ewcm and some cramping that makes it seem like ovulation should be taking place. I'm just so confused by these opk's now and wish I would just see a smiley already. My temps have remained low and there's no indication of ovulation yet with a temp rise so I don't know what gives. Trying to stay positive but I'm getting discouraged wondering what the heck is going on with my cycle. Feel free to take a peek at my chart and let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Gitlost80

Is this an Evap Line? I took one this morning and saw a suspitious mark,so I waited a few hours then took this one.WTF? I Ovulated on Day 18 of a 28 day Cycle,this is 9 DPO for me.Can someone tweak the photo so my eyes can see it in another form before I go CRAZY:dohh:


----------



## Beauty2

Gitlost - it looks positive to me! Congratulations!!! YAY!!! :bfp: I hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations to all the bfp's!! Care to share symptoms?? I wish there was a definite sign for pregnancy....like you get an extra $50,000 in your bank account each month. :haha: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## BayBai

Hello, My AF is due on the 31st, Im not sure what day I'm really suppose to test


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Happy Birthday to Norabattie's OH!!! :) 

Congrats to the new :bfp: ladies, H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## magrace

Gitlost- Thats totally positive my dear!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, I am 8 dpo today and have very creamy cm for the past 3 days....anyone else? That's my only symptom! Was naesous for 20 min yesterday too (but not symptom spotting ha)!


----------



## magrace

Im only 5DPO or less, Very crampy, Very wet and creamy down there... boobs are bigger but meh....


----------



## skeet9924

Gitlost80 said:


> Is this an Evap Line? I took one this morning and saw a suspitious mark,so I waited a few hours then took this one.WTF? I Ovulated on Day 18 of a 28 day Cycle,this is 9 DPO for me.Can someone tweak the photo so my eyes can see it in another form before I go CRAZY:dohh:
> View attachment 282066

Thats what mine looked like!!! The same day I was able to get a dark positive on frer and digi!!


----------



## LoverBug

Congrats to all the :bfp:

So excited for you all!!

:dust: to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to the :bfp:'s! H&H 9 months and lots of :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Well I guess Im gonna go ahead and say I have a faint:bfp:. Im 9 DPO and used a $ store test.

As for symptoms...A very mild,dull,throbbing,cramping type ache ever since Ovulation,Creamy CM everyday after Ovulation,a heightened sense of smell,chocolate cravings,Having to urinate earlier in the morning that usual,and the most incredible irritability towards everyone and everything around my house! I hope this is the real thing for me! Good Luck to all those ladies anxiously awaiting the two pink lines!


----------



## lizlovelust

Gitlost80 said:


> Well I guess Im gonna go ahead and say I have a faint:bfp:. Im 9 DPO and used a $ store test.
> 
> As for symptoms...A very mild,dull,throbbing,cramping type ache ever since Ovulation,Creamy CM everyday after Ovulation,a heightened sense of smell,chocolate cravings,Having to urinate earlier in the morning that usual,and the most incredible irritability towards everyone and everything around my house! I hope this is the real thing for me! Good Luck to all those ladies anxiously awaiting the two pink lines!

Lucky you! congrats!:happydance:


----------



## LoverBug

Congrats GitLost :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS GITLOST! That looks + to me too! YAY :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9mos!

MIRACLES... :test: :test:

BAYBAI, I am going to put you down on the 31st. You can go to the Nov thread as well (on first page) and be there on the 1st as that is day one of officially being late... GL FXD! :dust:

MUMMY2ASHER, tomorrow is your test day, it means either that is a good amount of time DPO or you're late, so if I were you, I wouldn't worry too much....test again with FMU.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Iwantababybad

Got my positive today yay


----------



## oorweeistyin

MrsMM24........wee update for you!

Well CD40, still no :witch: :wacko:

Longest cycle I have ever had in my life (apart from when prego or m/c's) totally confused.com

I have no idea....please would someone take a look at my chart and see what y'all think????????

Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: so far.......H&H 9 months to you all :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Gitlost80

Iwantababybad said:


> Got my positive today yay

Must be our Lucky Day :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Iwantababybad said:


> Got my positive today yay

Congrats!! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Iwantababybad

Thanks girls still in shock


----------



## PineappleRock

I had been really laid back this cycle but today at 8 dpo now I am baby crazy... can I join you ladies? I'm testing again on Saturday (22) but probably sooner because I am impatient.


----------



## ickle pand

oorweeistyin said:


> MrsMM24........wee update for you!
> 
> Well CD40, still no :witch: :wacko:
> 
> Longest cycle I have ever had in my life (apart from when prego or m/c's) totally confused.com
> 
> I have no idea....please would someone take a look at my chart and see what y'all think????????
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: so far.......H&H 9 months to you all :kiss::kiss:

Why don't you have a coverline? Did you change the detector settings to OPK/Monitor/OvWatch? TBH - I don't see ovulation where you've got the line. If you've changed the settings, I'd change it back to Advanced as that takes all your signs into account. Good luck!


----------



## daydream

I'm testing on Saturday (10/22), will be 11DPO at that point. 

I've lurked these boards FOREVER and am just now posting. I just need a bit of extra cheerleaders for this cycle. Maybe that's all I've been missing with my other cycles ;)


----------



## KozmikKitten

HI Daydream! Looks like we are on similar cycles. I'll be 11dpo on Saturday too! I hope you see two lines on Sat! =) GL!:dust:


----------



## LoverBug

Ok, so this may sound stupid (I hate it when people start posts like that) but how do I put in/change the "I'm feeling"?

Thanks!


----------



## lizlovelust

if anyone needs to know how to post photos check out my thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/772995-post-your-opks-hpts-photo.html


----------



## LoverBug

LoverBug said:


> Ok, so this may sound stupid (I hate it when people start posts like that) but how do I put in/change the "I'm feeling"?
> 
> Thanks!

Nevermind...got it :winkwink:


----------



## emzy_11

Blood Test from 11DPO says my HCG levels are less than 1.......I guess im out! 

Feel like im about to break down. So many months gone by with waiting ans shit news. I only have 1 chance left this year. I feel so helpless.


----------



## AlannaB

Well, I am out. Spotting is in the process of turning into a period now. Two and a half days of spotting was a new one! I wonder what other joys my cycle has in store for me. :haha:

Good luck to all!


----------



## Allie2009

Hi ladies!!! Can I be put down for Oct 26th?? I will be 14dpo on this day!! 

I'm just ready to get my :bfp: this cycle we have been ttc for the last 3 1/2 years..

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## jessa_cole

oorweeistyin said:


> MrsMM24........wee update for you!
> 
> Well CD40, still no :witch: :wacko:
> 
> Longest cycle I have ever had in my life (apart from when prego or m/c's) totally confused.com
> 
> I have no idea....please would someone take a look at my chart and see what y'all think????????
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: so far.......H&H 9 months to you all :kiss::kiss:

It looks like you "geared up" to ovulate on CD18 and then didn't. It looks like you O'd sometime between CD32 and CD35.


----------



## lizlovelust

Looks like this will be my last cycle TTC considering DB desides he doesn't want a baby now, but I told him it could be too late to change that.:cry:


----------



## jessa_cole

lizlovelust said:


> Looks like this will be my last cycle TTC considering DB desides he doesn't want a baby now, but I told him it could be too late to change that.:cry:

:hugs: I feel your pain!!! DH told me that after this cycle, we're going back to WTT because we "don't have the money" and he also wants us to both lose some weight before I get pregnant. He told me this after I thought I had o'd on CD23 and then found out that I hadn't. He said it was just too stressful. Now I'm on CD60 and still not sure of whether/when I've ovulated so it hurts even more.


----------



## lizlovelust

jessa_cole said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Looks like this will be my last cycle TTC considering DB desides he doesn't want a baby now, but I told him it could be too late to change that.:cry:
> 
> :hugs: I feel your pain!!! DH told me that after this cycle, we're going back to WTT because we "don't have the money" and he also wants us to both lose some weight before I get pregnant. He told me this after I thought I had o'd on CD23 and then found out that I hadn't. He said it was just too stressful. Now I'm on CD60 and still not sure of whether/when I've ovulated so it hurts even more.Click to expand...

Yea I have no idea if I even Oed either or not. :shrug:


----------



## miracles11

just got a BFP on two FRER


----------



## LoverBug

miracles11 said:


> just got a BFP on two FRER

Congrats Miracle! Yay!:happydance:


----------



## SockriTease

miracles11 said:


> just got a BFP on two FRER

Congrats hun!!! HnH9mos!!


----------



## miracles11

Thank you so much. I am so nervous and excited !


----------



## Abii

lizlovelust said:


> Looks like this will be my last cycle TTC considering DB desides he doesn't want a baby now, but I told him it could be too late to change that.:cry:

but you guys have only been ttc for one month..how can he give up that easily? im sorry hun:/
when does he want to start trying again?


----------



## lizlovelust

Abii said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Looks like this will be my last cycle TTC considering DB desides he doesn't want a baby now, but I told him it could be too late to change that.:cry:
> 
> but you guys have only been ttc for one month..how can he give up that easily? im sorry hun:/
> when does he want to start trying again?Click to expand...

I have no idea, I'm guessing when we're more settled and get our own place here within the next couple months, he just got a second job so I think he may want to save up first? :shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

miracles11 said:


> just got a BFP on two FRER

congrats! h&h 9 months to you!


----------



## skeet9924

miracles11 said:


> just got a BFP on two FRER

Congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Looks like this will be my last cycle TTC considering DB desides he doesn't want a baby now, but I told him it could be too late to change that.:cry:
> 
> but you guys have only been ttc for one month..how can he give up that easily? im sorry hun:/
> when does he want to start trying again?Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea, I'm guessing when we're more settled and get our own place here within the next couple months, he just got a second job so I think he may want to save up first? :shrug:Click to expand...

My oh told me in September that after that cycle we were going to take a break from ttc because he had just switched jobs.. Lol the month we were supposed to be on a break I got my :bfp: !! Try not to stress and see how it goes.. I just never brought up the topic again and neither did he.


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Looks like this will be my last cycle TTC considering DB desides he doesn't want a baby now, but I told him it could be too late to change that.:cry:
> 
> but you guys have only been ttc for one month..how can he give up that easily? im sorry hun:/
> when does he want to start trying again?Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea, I'm guessing when we're more settled and get our own place here within the next couple months, he just got a second job so I think he may want to save up first? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My oh told me in September that after that cycle we were going to take a break from ttc because he had just switched jobs.. Lol the month we were supposed to be on a break I got my :bfp: !! Try not to stress and see how it goes.. I just never brought up the topic again and neither did he.Click to expand...

I'm thinking about not talking about it to him anymore and see if he calms down! I know he does want a baby as bad as I do!


----------



## zofranks

AF arrived early (end of Sep) so never got to test, have o'd since then, new test date should have been 25th, tested last night & got my :bfp:
:happydance:

FX'd for sticky bean this time please


----------



## akshustobemom

hi girls,

got my af yesterday:-( 

happy i got it yesterday.cramp was horrible.


----------



## Iwantababybad

Got my positive today


----------



## zofranks

Iwantababybad said:


> Got my positive today

good luck


----------



## Sunnie1984

Cd36 and no AF. no sign of the :witch: just bloated, nausea and constipation (sorry tmi)

Bored now, temp has dropped Massivly in last 3 days but yet no sign.

Last tested Sunday morning, BFN. Waiting until Saturday now to test, sick of getting BFN. 

Grrrrr chart all over the place! 

Congrats to all the BFP's, wow so excited for you all! 

Xxx


----------



## Kantele

Well, my temps are going down as the :witch: flies closer and closer so I might be out this month (9DPO at the moment).
Though my temps might be going down also because I am getting over this cold. 
I dunno how to feel, I thought we would get lucky on 1st or 2nd month but now it's starting to sink in that this will be a lot longer process than I had anticipated.

Congratulations to all BFP and I am keeping my FXd for the rest of ya :flower:
:dust:


----------



## happybeany

OMG .. I totally cocked my cycle up this month! I wasn't meant to be testing 'til tomorrow... I got the faintest of faint lines on an IC this morning and my nipples are REALLY sore (TMI!) So I might actually still be in this month! I can't figure out how I managed to lose 4 days on my counting... just started charting with fertility friend and it all makes sense again now lol xxx


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

2 days in a row...I get this. What is it? Is it too early???
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/Snapbucket/8412B1FC.jpg
Help :-/


----------



## Kantele

TrueBlueBABY - to me that looks like a line and line is a line is a line!!!! :happydance:
Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## zofranks

happybeany said:


> OMG .. I totally cocked my cycle up this month! I wasn't meant to be testing 'til tomorrow... I got the faintest of faint lines on an IC this morning and my nipples are REALLY sore (TMI!) So I might actually still be in this month! I can't figure out how I managed to lose 4 days on my counting... just started charting with fertility friend and it all makes sense again now lol xxx

test again - use a Digi!!


----------



## zofranks

TrueBlueBABY said:


> 2 days in a row...I get this. What is it? Is it too early???
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g128/gurrlinblue/Snapbucket/8412B1FC.jpg
> Help :-/

It's a line - this is the same type I used to get mine, check with a digi.

Congratulations


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations wishing jen iwantababybad miracles gitlost and zofranks!!!!! So exciting to see all these :bfp: s


----------



## MichelleW

I'm out guys, af got me today :'( try again next month, good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## happybeany

zofranks said:



> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> OMG .. I totally cocked my cycle up this month! I wasn't meant to be testing 'til tomorrow... I got the faintest of faint lines on an IC this morning and my nipples are REALLY sore (TMI!) So I might actually still be in this month! I can't figure out how I managed to lose 4 days on my counting... just started charting with fertility friend and it all makes sense again now lol xxx
> 
> test again - use a Digi!!Click to expand...

I will tomorrow morning.. ahh excited again now :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

am I too late to join? :haha: I'll be testing on the 26th :flower: good luck and baby dust to everyone!:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's! We've got an over 15% success rate so far. I think they say you've got a 30% chance every cycle so we've still got about about another 45 BFP's to go before the month's out :) (I'm a statistics geek lol)


----------



## happybeany

ickle pand said:


> Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's! We've got an over 15% success rate so far. I think they say you've got a 30% chance every cycle so we've still got about about another 45 BFP's to go before the month's out :) (I'm a statistics geek lol)

OOh! That's cool..I like stats :D


----------



## debzie

Thanks Amanda I love stats too. Especially ones that work in my favour.


----------



## ajmc

Hi Ladies :) 
Can i join in too.. I think i will be testing on the 23rd.
I am currently 10DPO. I have been feeling nauseous, mainly of a night time though.
I experienced a bit of brown spotting yesterday, is this possibly implantation bleeding?
Good luck everyone!


----------



## oorweeistyin

jessa_cole said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM24........wee update for you!
> 
> Well CD40, still no :witch: :wacko:
> 
> Longest cycle I have ever had in my life (apart from when prego or m/c's) totally confused.com
> 
> I have no idea....please would someone take a look at my chart and see what y'all think????????
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: so far.......H&H 9 months to you all :kiss::kiss:
> 
> It looks like you "geared up" to ovulate on CD18 and then didn't. It looks like you O'd sometime between CD32 and CD35.Click to expand...

Hi Jessa, 

Thank you, I was really stressed out that weekend........OH is in the forces and we were together for a weekend then and I just go totally mental weird when I think we are in with a chance!
I'm hoping if I did O later that it was the RIGHT time to catch the egg...we only saw each other for 1 day around that time! please please please:flower:

Icklepand: I have changed the settings back but to honest I don't remember changing them....must have been when I was just trying to get to grips with things on FF. 

anyway CD41 still no sign.............i'm hoping it's a good thing! :thumbup:

Thanks for your replies girls and wow look at those :bfp: go girls!!!!

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## KozmikKitten

vaniilla said:


> am I too late to join? :haha: I'll be testing on the 26th :flower: good luck and baby dust to everyone!:dust:


:wave:Welcome! We are testing the same day! =) When is AF due for you? Mine is due 24th...so I should say 26th is my testing day if she doesnt show up! :winkwink: GL to you! :dust:


----------



## duckytwins

Wow Amanda! I can't even add without counting on my fingers! :rofl: thanks for the stats update! 

Good luck to everyone who will be testing soon! I can't wait to see more bfps!


----------



## jessa_cole

oorweeistyin said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM24........wee update for you!
> 
> Well CD40, still no :witch: :wacko:
> 
> Longest cycle I have ever had in my life (apart from when prego or m/c's) totally confused.com
> 
> I have no idea....please would someone take a look at my chart and see what y'all think????????
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: so far.......H&H 9 months to you all :kiss::kiss:
> 
> It looks like you "geared up" to ovulate on CD18 and then didn't. It looks like you O'd sometime between CD32 and CD35.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jessa,
> 
> Thank you, I was really stressed out that weekend........OH is in the forces and we were together for a weekend then and I just go totally mental weird when I think we are in with a chance!
> I'm hoping if I did O later that it was the RIGHT time to catch the egg...we only saw each other for 1 day around that time! please please please:flower:
> 
> Icklepand: I have changed the settings back but to honest I don't remember changing them....must have been when I was just trying to get to grips with things on FF.
> 
> anyway CD41 still no sign.............i'm hoping it's a good thing! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for your replies girls and wow look at those :bfp: go girls!!!!
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Do you know why CD32 has an open circle? I *think* that if it was a closed circle, you might have your crosshairs already.

Is this your first chart? Do you know your typical cycle length?


----------



## oorweeistyin

jessa_cole said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM24........wee update for you!
> 
> Well CD40, still no :witch: :wacko:
> 
> Longest cycle I have ever had in my life (apart from when prego or m/c's) totally confused.com
> 
> I have no idea....please would someone take a look at my chart and see what y'all think????????
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: so far.......H&H 9 months to you all :kiss::kiss:
> 
> It looks like you "geared up" to ovulate on CD18 and then didn't. It looks like you O'd sometime between CD32 and CD35.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jessa,
> 
> Thank you, I was really stressed out that weekend........OH is in the forces and we were together for a weekend then and I just go totally mental weird when I think we are in with a chance!
> I'm hoping if I did O later that it was the RIGHT time to catch the egg...we only saw each other for 1 day around that time! please please please:flower:
> 
> Icklepand: I have changed the settings back but to honest I don't remember changing them....must have been when I was just trying to get to grips with things on FF.
> 
> anyway CD41 still no sign.............i'm hoping it's a good thing! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for your replies girls and wow look at those :bfp: go girls!!!!
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why CD32 has an open circle? I *think* that if it was a closed circle, you might have your crosshairs already.
> 
> Is this your first chart? Do you know your typical cycle length?Click to expand...

This is my first BBT chart but for the last 3 years of ttc (some time ntnp) I have noted my average cycle and it is 30-31 day and I thhought that I o'd around CD16. The cycle after my m/c in Aug was 34 and now this........I have looked at the temp on CD32 and changed it. 

I can't see any cross hairs, do I have to set up something in the settings?

:wacko: sorry i'm just starting out and it's all way over my head :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! KEEPTHEFAITHx and MUMMY2ASHER!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, IWANNANOTHER, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, LITTLBABYWISH, DEARBABY, GOODVIBES, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SIEGAL, SAMSMOMMY, and STAR7474!!!!!:coffee:

:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! PINEAPPLEROCK, DAYDREAM, ALLIE2009, VANIILLA, and AJMC!! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

:hugs:ASTELLAR!!! Thinking of you! :hugs:

MICHELLEW, ALANNAB, and ANKSHUSTOBE, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

OORWEEIS, I say, :test: with FMU and FRER! It is definitely curious as you say this is the longest cycle you ever had. I think you should test or get bloods from your doc! GL FXD! Keep me posted!

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: HAPPYBEANY, MIRACLES11, IWANTABABYBAD, ZOFRANKS, and TRUEBLUEBABY!!! Wishing you a most H&H 9 mos!

LIZLOVE and JESSA, your charts are interesting, I am not sure what to make of them, I have my FXD for you that AF stays away and bfp lines show soon. Are there any free clinics (JESSA) or docs you two can try to go to in order to get tested? :dust:
SUNNIE, KANTELE, and TWPNSFS, no :af: = good sign, hang in there. TWPNS, you have sooo many open white circles, did you figure out what was going on there?
ICKLE, I loooove stats as well. That's why I have to mention each month that I do these testing threads how the percentage is... Sept was the largest between Aug and now with Oct being so good right now, I think we can top that month... FXD!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## jessa_cole

oorweeistyin said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM24........wee update for you!
> 
> Well CD40, still no :witch: :wacko:
> 
> Longest cycle I have ever had in my life (apart from when prego or m/c's) totally confused.com
> 
> I have no idea....please would someone take a look at my chart and see what y'all think????????
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: so far.......H&H 9 months to you all :kiss::kiss:
> 
> It looks like you "geared up" to ovulate on CD18 and then didn't. It looks like you O'd sometime between CD32 and CD35.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jessa,
> 
> Thank you, I was really stressed out that weekend........OH is in the forces and we were together for a weekend then and I just go totally mental weird when I think we are in with a chance!
> I'm hoping if I did O later that it was the RIGHT time to catch the egg...we only saw each other for 1 day around that time! please please please:flower:
> 
> Icklepand: I have changed the settings back but to honest I don't remember changing them....must have been when I was just trying to get to grips with things on FF.
> 
> anyway CD41 still no sign.............i'm hoping it's a good thing! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for your replies girls and wow look at those :bfp: go girls!!!!
> 
> :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why CD32 has an open circle? I *think* that if it was a closed circle, you might have your crosshairs already.
> 
> Is this your first chart? Do you know your typical cycle length?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first BBT chart but for the last 3 years of ttc (some time ntnp) I have noted my average cycle and it is 30-31 day and I thhought that I o'd around CD16. The cycle after my m/c in Aug was 34 and now this........I have looked at the temp on CD32 and changed it.
> 
> I can't see any cross hairs, do I have to set up something in the settings?
> 
> :wacko: sorry i'm just starting out and it's all way over my head :flower:Click to expand...

You've got "dotted crosshairs" now! Crosshairs are the red lines (horizontal and vertical) that cross at the CD that FF thinks is your ovulation day. The reason that FF isn't give you solid ones is because you don't have any CM noted for that day. If you had Watery or Eggwhite cervical mucus for that day, FF would have given you solid crosshairs.

Either way, it looks like you O'd around CD35 so you just have a little bit longer before you can test. :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies, finally i'm now 1 dpo...whoop whoop waitng forever for day 1 and now i have to wait forever again 2 test..arghhhhhhhhh 2 weeks? jeaz so far away lol


----------



## cckarting

i would like to be put down for the 30th please!


----------



## C.armywife

Im out. Af came yesterday. 
Have an HSG scheduled for next tuesday.:thumbup:


----------



## alspals13

9 dpo today and not feeling much different. Anyone else 9 dpo today? What r u feeling? I am tired and am getting light headed when I stand up. Also had alot of creamy cm and today it's more sticky and creamy mixed. Feeling down today :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

alspals13 said:


> 9 dpo today and not feeling much different. Anyone else 9 dpo today? What r u feeling? I am tired and am getting light headed when I stand up. Also had alot of creamy cm and today it's more sticky and creamy mixed. Feeling down today :(

Hey there! I am 8dpo and havent been feeling much. A little nauseous yesterday morning and a little today..but I think that is attributed to the terrible things I've been eating lately! I'm trying to stay positive though! AF is due Mon 24th for me. I'm not planning to test again until I miss it. Heres some dust for you! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

oorweeistyin - that looks much better now, although it's a pain that you're only 6DPO. It can take a while to get your body back to normal after a m/c. This is the first normal AF I've had and this is my 5th, although I think that's partly down to changing my vitamins to the pregnacare conception ones. 

Have you done the charting course on FF? It's really good. Charting can be a bit overwhelming at first, but we're all here to help :)

PS - love the username :)


----------



## Leese

I'd like to add in if it's not too late??

I am going to test on 25th October :thumbup:

leese xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYDEA, hang in there, you are now in the thick of things!!! :dust:

CCKARTING and LEESE, you have made the front page, hope to see your name flashing in bfp lights there real soon FXD! :dust: 

C.ARMY, So sorry that AF got you. :hugs: I hope the HSG goes well Tuesday! 

ALSPALS, I know that TTC can be hard and draining, but you will see bfp lines soon. Keep your head up, those symptoms sound very promising! :dust:


----------



## alspals13

Thanks MrsMM and Koz. It's just one of those days, ya know? I have been SOOO positive this cycle and so sure that it's our month until today. Just down and out today and don't want to wait much longer....
So thank you for the encouragement!!


----------



## vaniilla

MrsMM24 said:


> BABYDEA, hang in there, you are now in the thick of things!!! :dust:
> 
> CCKARTING and LEESE, you have made the front page, hope to see your name flashing in bfp lights there real soon FXD! :dust:
> 
> C.ARMY, So sorry that AF got you. :hugs: I hope the HSG goes well Tuesday!
> 
> ALSPALS, I know that TTC can be hard and draining, but you will see bfp lines soon. Keep your head up, those symptoms sound very promising! :dust:

what about meeee! :haha:


just seen I am on the list :dohh: I'm not very observant today! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey VANIILLA!!! You are not left out Hun, I think in the original post for the day I sent you something. Plus, I added you on the front page! FXD! :dust:

Believe me, I do NOT forget about people Hun! I want you all to be encouraged and get those bfps!


----------



## vaniilla

MrsMM24 said:


> Hey VANIILLA!!! You are not left out Hun, I think in the original post for the day I sent you something. Plus, I added you on the front page! FXD! :dust:
> 
> Believe me, I do NOT forget about people Hun! I want you all to be encouraged and get those bfps!

I hope you get your :bfp: this month :flower: :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

thanks for adding me!


----------



## Nix

So many BFPs congratulations!!!!

I toddled off to Nov thread as AF came yesterday morning but (and sorry for TMI) it started with brown just when I wiped. Used a tampon in the day and there was only a tiny bit on it. Overnight I had nothing then a bit when I wiped this morning. A tiny bit on tampon this morning and then nothing since again. I really dont know what is going on. Had a tiny bit of bleeding when i wiped at 4DPO which has never happened before. AF if thats what it is came CD 30 - 17DPO. which is about normal. I last did a test on friday which was a FRER and was BFN. With my 3 children and 3 miscarriages I got my BFPs at 28 days so would have expected it to show up on friday if I was.

Sorry lots of ramblings lol I am just sooo confused. xx


----------



## calista20

another neg opk for me today and i'm on cd19. I really don't think i'm going to ovulate at all this month even though I've had all the signs. I'm so discouraged :(

Congrats on all the bfp's!! So excited for everyone!


----------



## debzie

calista20 said:


> another neg opk for me today and i'm on cd19. I really don't think i'm going to ovulate at all this month even though I've had all the signs. I'm so discouraged :(
> 
> Congrats on all the bfp's!! So excited for everyone!

Your temps are nice and low hun so something is happening. I can get EWCM for up to 8 days before my ov day you have estrogen there and its just cooking a nice mature egg for you.


----------



## cckarting

don't get discourraged calista i didn't get a pos opk until cd 36 or something like that, really really late!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hmmm, I'm still confused. 

CD36, so I'm now 8 days late and still no AF. Still nauseous and dizzy and feeling generally awful. 

Can someone please look at my chart, do you think I ovulated at all? Obviously it could have happened before I started charting, but it looks very odd to me .

xx



https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff373/sunnie19841978/Fx8fAEl7.jpg


----------



## calista20

thank you debzie and cckarting. First month of tracking my cycle and I don't know what to expect. Came off bcp's in July and my cycles have been normally 30 days with a 34 dayer in there. I'm a newbie at temping so I'm glad to hear my temps look promising.


----------



## debzie

Sunnie1984 said:


> Hmmm, I'm still confused.
> 
> CD36, so I'm now 8 days late and still no AF. Still nauseous and dizzy and feeling generally awful.
> 
> Can someone please look at my chart, do you think I ovulated at all? Obviously it could have happened before I started charting, but it looks very odd to me .
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff373/sunnie19841978/Fx8fAEl7.jpg


It's always hard to comment when there is no previous charts to compare what is normal I see a possible ovulation day on cd24 making you 11 dpo but whit that temp.drop af is on her way.....or the drop.is indicating you are about. to o.


----------



## lizlovelust

Doctor confirmed I Oed CD17 or CD18, and we BDed CD19 and she said I have a high chance of PG this month from that! :happydance: I'm now 5dpo instead of 4


----------



## mammaspath

af due 10/26 ............. 7dpo tested today....saw a faint line with rapid response first response test but i guess your not supposed to use them until af is supposed to come.......oh well i'll keep testing! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Can you move me to Oct. 31st instead of 29th!


----------



## ickle pand

Sunnie1984 said:


> Hmmm, I'm still confused.
> 
> CD36, so I'm now 8 days late and still no AF. Still nauseous and dizzy and feeling generally awful.
> 
> Can someone please look at my chart, do you think I ovulated at all? Obviously it could have happened before I started charting, but it looks very odd to me .
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff373/sunnie19841978/Fx8fAEl7.jpg

It's hard to tell if you have or not. I see you've got alcohol consumption for a few days - that can really play havoc with your temps, even in small amounts. 

What site are you using to track your temps with? I'm so used to seeing FF, I struggle with others lol!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Thank you so so much Debzie and Ickle Pand that really really helps a lot. 

I tested on CD 26 and CD28 and CD29 all negative, and no AF which would be explained by either me ovulating on CD24, as neither implantation nor AF would be due when I tested; or that I'm trying to ov at the moment. 

I usually only have a glass of alcohol but on Saturday, so CD 32, I had quite a lot more than usual. Can temp be affected two days after rather than immediately the next day? 

At least I can test again on Saturday, CD 38 and know that AF is probably due at that point. 

I also remembered that when I went back on BCP (when I was 17) I did not start it on the first day of my period, I started taking it mid cycle, which would explain why I didn't ovulate anywhere near CD14 when my cycles have always been regular (although I don't know if they change as you get older, it's been 10 years since I had a none BCP triggered AF). 

Thank god you are here to help me, it's all so confusing! 

xx


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi! Im 1 dpo. Hoping I can join! 

My af is due on the 31st. But will be testing on the 29th. 

Congrats to all those who got their bfps!!!


----------



## lysh

I was so depressed about it that I almost forgot to post. I am out....AF definitely got me.


----------



## babylove330

Please add me to October 29th. Thanks. GL ladies and congrats to all the BFPs. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## jhessey

hello ladies! I am new to this site. currently i am 11dpo and tested this morning only to get a bfn :( I am very aggrivated with these confusing syptoms but i try not to think about it too much cause i don't want to physc myself out... here are my sypmtoms for the last 6 days :
6dpo- sore breasts, stuffy nose exausted, overload of cm : o
7dpo-slight spotting? only enough to barely notice when i wiped, gone after that one time. cramping in my ovaries mainly on the right side, watery cm, small headache
8dpo- sore breasts, nausea off an on, cramping, milky cm, headaches
9dpo- breasts feel full, hubby noticed lol, headache again
10dpo-gassy all day, and smells of macaroni and chicken sent me out of the house :( really bad headache, milky cm, pelvic cramps, feels like tugging inside there?!

currently 11dpo- today was all about the nausea, ALL DAY LONG, every smell, couldn't eat anything but 2 bananas, everything looked so gross even thinking about food was enough to make me gag. cm is milky today, armpits sore!!?? I think my areolas are darker but not %100, i don't think they look normal tho, hubby agreed and i'm sure he loved me asking!! lol I work 3rd shift and had absolutely NO energy to get up and going, just wanted to lay on the couch all day. dull lower backache and HORRIBLE headache all day :/ hubby was talking to me about testing today and i just randomly and unexplainably burst into tears, i mean i was balling for no reason. he asked why and i said i don't know why but i can't help it. he laughed and hugged me, blaming it on what we are hoping is a bfp. went to the store and took a FRER test at 8am :( bfn (with a very mean and strong evap line :..( took another later at 6:30 and bfn no evap, no + 


this is making me highly confused, i am sooo nauseous it's not funny, i can't stand the smell of food right now, my head is throbbing and my breasts are literaly starting to overflow my bra, they feel very full, but why no bfp then? it's driving me crazy, i feel pregnant!?? trying to keep busy and not overthink this and hopefully within the next few days i will get a bfp!! i'm not testing again until sunday when hopefully i'll get that bright and very there bfp!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Have you recently come off Birth control?

It could also just be too early to test. Give yourself a few more days and see what happens. When is you period due?


----------



## Sandy1222

hey everyone! so me and OH are doing the NTNP thing, although i think there is a little more TTC except i am not charting or using OPK's. so i am not exactly sure how many DPO i really am, although i have a 28 day cycle with oct 1st being CD1;

i had some cramping and what i thought were OV pains on wed/thurs last week, but me and OH have been every other day since CD 7, so i am sure we timed things right. i did notice a slight difference in my CM last week, it just seemed like there was more of it and it was thinner than usual.

so far this week, i have been crampy on/off, nothing major tho. My BBS have been kinda sore....more or less i know they are there as it is just uncomfortable. the pain seems focused in the armpit region and up the middle of my chest. I have had more heartburn than usual, along with being very gassy and bloated.

Today i keep feeling these weird "bubbling" sensations, although i am suspicious that it is just gas moving around. i have been extremely tired the past 2 days as well. since i am only anywhere from 4-7 DPO, i know it is too early to test (although did one earlier for a BFN lol). does it seem like i may stand a chance this month so far???


----------



## ickle pand

Sunnie - For me, drinking a lot makes my temp spike the next day. I'm not sure if it has the same affect on everyone but I know it does mess them up in some way. 

Have you thought about changing to FF for charting? They have a charting course that you do online that teaches you everything you need to know. I love it. I'm always referring back to it. It's just that since that's what the vast majority of ladies who chart use, so their algorithms are probably the most accurate. And it automatically tells you when your chart shows you have ovulate. I love that site. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## jhessey

TTCinBC said:


> Have you recently come off Birth control?
> 
> It could also just be too early to test. Give yourself a few more days and see what happens. When is you period due?

my af is due the 23rd or 24th. i'm very discouraged by the two :bfn: :sad1:


----------



## Jimmysrabbit

Hi MrsMM24

Could you move my test date to the 30th - I O'd later than expected.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## JustKia

jhessey said:


> TTCinBC said:
> 
> 
> Have you recently come off Birth control?
> 
> It could also just be too early to test. Give yourself a few more days and see what happens. When is you period due?
> 
> my af is due the 23rd or 24th. i'm very discouraged by the two :bfn: :sad1:Click to expand...

The test you took at 8am was that your FMU (first morning urine)? Then the later test at 6? Is that 6PM? It's likely to be less accurate as HCG is more concentrated in the FMU.
FRER's aren't particularly known for evaps and you can't get an evap until the test has dried (due to evaporation), although some times some people can see the antibody strip. But if the line has any colour then it's not an evap.


----------



## bubumaci

Iwantababybad said:


> Got my positive today yay

Woohooo :hugs2: congratulations :) :happydance:



miracles11 said:


> just got a BFP on two FRER

This is so exciting ... another :bfp:.. Congratulations :hugs2:



zofranks said:


> AF arrived early (end of Sep) so never got to test, have o'd since then, new test date should have been 25th, tested last night & got my :bfp:
> :happydance:
> 
> FX'd for sticky bean this time please

Congratulations FXd for you :dust:


----------



## pipkintyler

Well been feeling really rough over the last few days so did a test first thing this morning and got my :bfp:, I can't believe it, I was going to wait till 22nd to test but just knew I was pregnant. Yay!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

jessa_cole said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> You've got "dotted crosshairs" now! Crosshairs are the red lines (horizontal and vertical) that cross at the CD that FF thinks is your ovulation day. The reason that FF isn't give you solid ones is because you don't have any CM noted for that day. If you had Watery or Eggwhite cervical mucus for that day, FF would have given you solid crosshairs.
> 
> Either way, it looks like you O'd around CD35 so you just have a little bit longer before you can test. :)
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look for me, I don't think we are in with much of a chance this month as OH away in the Navy and we only managed one BD 4 days before suspected O on the CD35 :cry:
> But you never know, we all live in hope. :winkwink:
> 
> Think I may have to ask MrsMM24 to move me to 28th now instead LOL :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Kantele

lol just as I was throwing the towel to the ring my temps go back up... hmm.. come on body, make up your mind!!! 
I am 10 DPO today and I did a test this morning but BFN (of course, it's soo early!!) 
I am still sniffeling and have also developed quite a nasty cough... Wish I could just stay home in bed for few days :sleep:


----------



## ickle pand

Kantele - you're not out until the witch shows her face, regardless of your temps. Have you been taking anything for your cold? Anything with paracetamol in is good for reducing a temperature, but not so good for charting lol! If you have, just make a note on those days. That could be a nice implantation dip at 9DPO - keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Keebs

Hi

If it's not too late I would like to join in with a test date of Oct 31st please :flower:


----------



## pink mum

HI GIRLS H R U ALL?JUST WANT TO ASK U A QUESTION,THAT I HAD A DIP YESTERDAY AT 11DPO AND TODAY,what does that mean?af is going to come or wat?my lp is 16 dpo


----------



## ickle pand

It could be AF or it could be implantation or it could be something random, it's hard to say really. Hopefully tomorrow your temp will rise again though.


----------



## Kantele

ickle pand said:


> Kantele - you're not out until the witch shows her face, regardless of your temps. Have you been taking anything for your cold? Anything with paracetamol in is good for reducing a temperature, but not so good for charting lol! If you have, just make a note on those days. That could be a nice implantation dip at 9DPO - keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Oh... that never even crossed my mind :haha:
Thanks Ickle pand, you got my hopes up again :happydance:

I haven't really taken anything for my cold... took lemsip 3 days ago, but decided not to after that because it said I should consult pharmacist if I was pregnant.

I am getting very fed up with the coughing though... :hissy:


----------



## happybeany

Did cbd and it said "Not Pregnant" :( oh well, see some of you in the Nov thread, good luck people still testing xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I bet you are Kantele! I hate colds.

Happybeany - you're not out until AF arrives. Hopefully it was just too early to test. Some of the digi's need higher levels of HCG to show a positive. Good luck!


----------



## bubumaci

pipkintyler said:


> Well been feeling really rough over the last few days so did a test first thing this morning and got my :bfp:, I can't believe it, I was going to wait till 22nd to test but just knew I was pregnant. Yay!!!

Congratulations!! That's wonderful news :hugs2: :happydance:



Kantele said:


> lol just as I was throwing the towel to the ring my temps go back up... hmm.. come on body, make up your mind!!!
> I am 10 DPO today and I did a test this morning but BFN (of course, it's soo early!!)
> I am still sniffeling and have also developed quite a nasty cough... Wish I could just stay home in bed for few days :sleep:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you start feeling better soon ... and perhaps you will still be getting that :bfp: in a few days :) Fingers and toes all crossed :flower:


----------



## babylove330

pipkintyler said:


> Well been feeling really rough over the last few days so did a test first thing this morning and got my :bfp:, I can't believe it, I was going to wait till 22nd to test but just knew I was pregnant. Yay!!!

That's great news hun!! Congrats!! HnH9mos! :wohoo:


----------



## pink mum

ickle pand said:


> It could be AF or it could be implantation or it could be something random, it's hard to say really. Hopefully tomorrow your temp will rise again though.

thanx for ur reply,normally my temp goes down 1 day before af,for that 5 days still left.i hope its a good sign


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!! Very cautiously excited!! Got the faintest line last night on a wondfo ic with diluted urine. Then this morning got BFP on wondfo ic!!! Will start getting excited after frer confirms and this weekend comes and goes with no witch. Can I trust wondfo ic??


----------



## babylove330

alspals13 said:


> Hi ladies!! Very cautiously excited!! Got the faintest line last night on a wondfo ic with diluted urine. Then this morning got BFP on wondfo ic!!! Will start getting excited after frer confirms and this weekend comes and goes with no witch. Can I trust wondfo ic??

I personally love Wondfo, so I think its safe to say you got your bfp hun! Congrats!


----------



## jessa_cole

oorweeistyin said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> You've got "dotted crosshairs" now! Crosshairs are the red lines (horizontal and vertical) that cross at the CD that FF thinks is your ovulation day. The reason that FF isn't give you solid ones is because you don't have any CM noted for that day. If you had Watery or Eggwhite cervical mucus for that day, FF would have given you solid crosshairs.
> 
> Either way, it looks like you O'd around CD35 so you just have a little bit longer before you can test. :)
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look for me, I don't think we are in with much of a chance this month as OH away in the Navy and we only managed one BD 4 days before suspected O on the CD35 :cry:
> But you never know, we all live in hope. :winkwink:
> 
> Think I may have to ask MrsMM24 to move me to 28th now instead LOL :dohh:Click to expand...

Well, if you DO get your BFP, you can be pretty sure that it's a girl! :)


----------



## bubumaci

alspals13 said:


> Hi ladies!! Very cautiously excited!! Got the faintest line last night on a wondfo ic with diluted urine. Then this morning got BFP on wondfo ic!!! Will start getting excited after frer confirms and this weekend comes and goes with no witch. Can I trust wondfo ic??

Ohhh - Congratulations! :) :happydance::hugs:


----------



## hoping23

Can u add me to 10/23?


----------



## alspals13

Thanks ladies!! Just nervous until itake my frer!!


----------



## v001989

Can you add me? My beta is Monday 10/24, but Ive been testing at home. And so far BFP with the line getting darker!:happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

alspals13 said:


> Hi ladies!! Very cautiously excited!! Got the faintest line last night on a wondfo ic with diluted urine. Then this morning got BFP on wondfo ic!!! Will start getting excited after frer confirms and this weekend comes and goes with no witch. Can I trust wondfo ic??

Congrats to you, sounds good to me if you've had 2 bfp's :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

v001989 said:


> Can you add me? My beta is Monday 10/24, but Ive been testing at home. And so far BFP with the line getting darker!:happydance:

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## calista20

MrsMM24 - can you move my test date to October 31st. With no ov happening yet, I highly doubt I'll see anything if at all until then. Thanks :)


----------



## alspals13

v001989 said:


> Can you add me? My beta is Monday 10/24, but Ive been testing at home. And so far BFP with the line getting darker!:happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good morning!:flower:
Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s! :happydance:


----------



## oorweeistyin

jessa_cole said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> You've got "dotted crosshairs" now! Crosshairs are the red lines (horizontal and vertical) that cross at the CD that FF thinks is your ovulation day. The reason that FF isn't give you solid ones is because you don't have any CM noted for that day. If you had Watery or Eggwhite cervical mucus for that day, FF would have given you solid crosshairs.
> 
> Either way, it looks like you O'd around CD35 so you just have a little bit longer before you can test. :)
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look for me, I don't think we are in with much of a chance this month as OH away in the Navy and we only managed one BD 4 days before suspected O on the CD35 :cry:
> But you never know, we all live in hope. :winkwink:
> 
> Think I may have to ask MrsMM24 to move me to 28th now instead LOL :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you DO get your BFP, you can be pretty sure that it's a girl! :)Click to expand...


LOL any :bfp: would do me :baby:

Againg thanks for taking the time to look for me xx


----------



## TheSmpsns

AF got me this morning. :cry:


----------



## bubumaci

TheSmpsns said:


> AF got me this morning. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Beauty2

Okay, ladies. So I was scheduled to test today but I'm a chicken....although, I tested anyway. And....

I think it might be BFP with FMU! Although, it took the second test about 35mins to show a test line but the first one was VERY VERY faint. What do you ladies think??
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## AStellarmom

Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Beauty2 said:


> Okay, ladies. So I was scheduled to test today but I'm a chicken....although, I tested anyway. And....
> 
> I think it might be BFP with FMU! Although, it took the second test about 35mins to show a test line but the first one was VERY VERY faint. What do you ladies think??

They both look +ve to me. Congratulations!


----------



## ickle pand

AStellarmom said:


> Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## River54

Currently 11dpo. Took a test yesterday - bfn. Waiting to get my ic tests from the mail system now. Which should be here tomorrow. 
I like reading this thread, so positive!! It has been years since I was pregnant last with dd.
Not charting yet (only 2nd cycle trying) but feel quite hot all the time - good sign?


----------



## bubumaci

Beauty2 said:


> Okay, ladies. So I was scheduled to test today but I'm a chicken....although, I tested anyway. And....
> 
> I think it might be BFP with FMU! Although, it took the second test about 35mins to show a test line but the first one was VERY VERY faint. What do you ladies think??

Congratulations :) .. :happydance:



AStellarmom said:


> Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:

Oh, Sweetie - so sorry to hear that! Big hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## JustKia

jessa_cole said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look for me, I don't think we are in with much of a chance this month as OH away in the Navy and we only managed one BD 4 days before suspected O on the CD35 :cry:
> But you never know, we all live in hope. :winkwink:
> 
> Think I may have to ask MrsMM24 to move me to 28th now instead LOL :dohh:
> 
> Well, if you DO get your BFP, you can be pretty sure that it's a girl! :)Click to expand...

Don't be too sure LOL
Hubby and I :sex: 5 days before my Ov date when we concieved Oliver. My scans matched my Ov date for conception and he definitely wasn't a girl!
So those boy :spermy: can hang around too sometimes ;)


----------



## KozmikKitten

AStellarmom said:


> Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:

So sorry to hear! I hope you and your OH are hanging in there! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessa_cole

JustKia said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look for me, I don't think we are in with much of a chance this month as OH away in the Navy and we only managed one BD 4 days before suspected O on the CD35 :cry:
> But you never know, we all live in hope. :winkwink:
> 
> Think I may have to ask MrsMM24 to move me to 28th now instead LOL :dohh:
> 
> Well, if you DO get your BFP, you can be pretty sure that it's a girl! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be too sure LOL
> Hubby and I :sex: 5 days before my Ov date when we concieved Oliver. My scans matched my Ov date for conception and he definitely wasn't a girl!
> So those boy :spermy: can hang around too sometimes ;)Click to expand...

Yeah, you're right! It also kinda depends on what your CM was like when you had sex. If it was "less fertile", it's MUCH more likely to be a girl. If it was "more fertile", it's still about 50-50, maybe 60-40 that it's a girl.


----------



## PositiveUs

TheSmpsns said:


> AF got me this morning. :cry:

That sucks!! :growlmad:

Hang in there and prepare for next month. Focus. Focus.


----------



## Beauty2

AStellarmom said:


> Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:

I'm so sorry, doll!! :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

been so nauseas since 3dpo, today 7dpo and was sick this morning. had this with my last pregnancy too...so im thinking i might be. still not going to test yet though


----------



## PrincessTaz

AStellarmom said:


> Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Poppy186

AF was due today.....tested BFN but no AF. I am on day 32 of what has consistently (for the last 4 months) been a 30-31 day cycle, but based on my chart I think my ovulation was delayed this month. I had fertile cm around CD18 (normal Oday) but no o pain and no temp shift after. I had more ewcm earlier this week and lots of opain on tuesday so I pretty sure I o'd almost 2 weeks late. That would make me only 2dpo right now so I'm still really hopeful for this cycle! I'm gonna wait until next Sat 29th to test again if af doesn't show. Please feel free to stalk my chart and let me know what you think!

GL and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! BEAUTY2, CASSIE, DEANNA26, HAPPY9MONTHS, JESSA_COLE, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, POPPY186, STACEY333, SUNSHINE7125, and VIKKID!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, IWANNANOTHER, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, LITTLBABYWISH, DEARBABY, GOODVIBES, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SIEGAL, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx and MUMMY2ASHER!!!!!:coffee:

It's never too late to join us!:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! MAMMASPATH, TTCINBC, BABYLOVE330, KEEBS, HOPING23, and V001989!! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

:hugs:ASTELLAR!!! I am so very sorry to hear this unfortunate news. I wish that no woman would have to ever go through this. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers Hun! :hugs:

LYSH and THESMPSNS, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

OORWEEIS, I am going to change your testing date, you definitely have a chance with the odds since the swimmers can live 2-5 days in a good enviornment....GL FXD! :dust:

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: PIPKINTYLER, ALSPALS13, V001989, and BEAUTY2!!! Wishing you a most H&H 9 mos!

BEAUTY, as my TTC and dear BNB friend, I must CONGRATULATE you again, I am sooo happy to see those BFP lines! This is sooo exciting, OMG, that second test looks VERY clear. I can't wait to hear and chat with you through your journey! YAY to SMEP!:hugs: :flower:

SUNNIE, temping started late so it is hard to detect a temp pattern, however, I agree with DEBZIE, it appears you could have OVd on the CD 24, but I am betting that if the temps stay up over the next couple of days, we are looking at OV on CD35. ICKLE is right, about the alcohol and that you should try FF, you can join by clicking on my chart and signing up, you can carry your temps right over to it as well and it will clearly detect OV.... GL FXD! :dust:
YAY LIZLOVE! It is a clear TWW for you now. I am changing your date now! :dust:
JHESSY, it may be too early to test Hun, meaning that you have to be positive on when you OVd, do you track it? (I meantioned to SUNNIE where to log on to get fertilityfriend, try it.) As well, your AF isn't due until next week so you aren't really late. I am adding you to the 24th, you should see dark pink bfp lines then! GL :dust:
SANDY, we are on the same CD, I dare not say how long my cycles are as they have changed since the MC but I know I am in this egg chase. GL, you have a big chance with all the BDg you have done. GL :dust:
JIMMYS and CALISTA, I have changed your date.
KANTELE, your cold sounds exactly like mine, I have pretty much gotten over the coughing part now however. Glad you are feeling better and are in this egg chase, FXD! :dust:
PINKMUM, that seems like it could be either Implantation or AFs arrival. I hope it is the implanting and you are looking closer to bfp! GL :dust:
HAPPYBEAN, so sorry that you are having to move on to Nov, I will see you there. I wish you luck and you are so still in it for a summer 2012 baby! :hugs:
RIVER, I am just as anxiously awaiting your ICs arrival!!! YAY! BFP her eyou come! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## Poppy186

PrincessTaz said:


> AStellarmom said:
> 
> 
> Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:
> 
> So sorry this happened to you. I know how painful it is.:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## mammaspath

So I am 9do and decided to test since I am anxious! I had a tubal reversal in april and been ttc for 5 months........one minute after testing i got the :bfp: i took a pic with my phone camera but it won't upload....im gonna try here again in a bit.........i hope this one sticks! :flower::happydance:


----------



## alspals13

mammaspath said:


> So I am 9do and decided to test since I am anxious! I had a tubal reversal in april and been ttc for 5 months........one minute after testing i got the :bfp: i took a pic with my phone camera but it won't upload....im gonna try here again in a bit.........i hope this one sticks! :flower::happydance:

Congrats!!!! I got my BFP this morning too!!!!


----------



## pink mum

Thanxs mrsmm24. Lets c wat happens tomorrow,wether the temp rises or not,


----------



## mammaspath

alspals13 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> So I am 9do and decided to test since I am anxious! I had a tubal reversal in april and been ttc for 5 months........one minute after testing i got the :bfp: i took a pic with my phone camera but it won't upload....im gonna try here again in a bit.........i hope this one sticks! :flower::happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!!! I got my BFP this morning too!!!!Click to expand...



Do you have pics?


----------



## calista20

Ahhhhh just tested and I finally got a positive opk test!!!! omg this is almost as exciting as getting a bfp. lol


----------



## mammaspath

well the pic is kinda blurry............but i think u can still see it.
 



Attached Files:







20111020082652[1].jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Beauty2

alspals13 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> So I am 9do and decided to test since I am anxious! I had a tubal reversal in april and been ttc for 5 months........one minute after testing i got the :bfp: i took a pic with my phone camera but it won't upload....im gonna try here again in a bit.........i hope this one sticks! :flower::happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!!! I got my BFP this morning too!!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations, ladies!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!! YAY!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Beauty2

mammaspath said:


> well the pic is kinda blurry............but i think u can still see it.

That's definitely a positive!! Congratulations!!!! YAY!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## calista20

mammaspath said:


> well the pic is kinda blurry............but i think u can still see it.

I didn't even need to enlarge that pic to see the line! Congrats :) h&h 9 months!!


----------



## mammaspath

calista20 said:


> Ahhhhh just tested and I finally got a positive opk test!!!! omg this is almost as exciting as getting a bfp. lol

anything positive is exciting! Best baby dust wishes!:winkwink:


----------



## jessa_cole

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: TODAY!! BEAUTY2, CASSIE, DEANNA26, HAPPY9MONTHS, JESSA_COLE, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, POPPY186, STACEY333, SUNSHINE7125, and VIKKID!!!:test:

I didn't bother testing today because I still haven't O'd (or at least haven't gotten confirmation of an O). :(


----------



## happy9months

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: TODAY!! BEAUTY2, CASSIE, DEANNA26, HAPPY9MONTHS, JESSA_COLE, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, POPPY186, STACEY333, SUNSHINE7125, and VIKKID!!!:test:

AF Got me on the 14th! It was expected since DH was sick during the week that I was to ovulate. I'm keeping positive though - I'll consider it another month of storing up folic acid for the LO before he arrives and the possibility of conceiving a child who will born under the sign of LEO is exciting (think of all the cute lion themed accessories and clothes!) :)

This cycle, I come armed with moonstones and preseed :happydance:


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations to all of the new BFPs!


----------



## SIEGAL

Update: still no AF. Confused.


----------



## kintenda

I am going to start testing on the 28th when I'll be roughly 13 dpo! So nervous/excited :)


----------



## beccad

I'm testing tomorrow morning ladies!


----------



## Gitlost80

Stellar Mom,Sorry to hear your news:hugs:


----------



## Gitlost80

Congrats to all the new Summer 2012 MaMas!


----------



## wendyk1

AStellarmom said:


> Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:

Honey I am so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

mammaspath said:


> So I am 9do and decided to test since I am anxious! I had a tubal reversal in april and been ttc for 5 months........one minute after testing i got the :bfp: i took a pic with my phone camera but it won't upload....im gonna try here again in a bit.........i hope this one sticks! :flower::happydance:

Congratulations :) :happydance::hugs:



alspals13 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am 9do and decided to test since I am anxious! I had a tubal reversal in april and been ttc for 5 months........one minute after testing i got the :bfp: i took a pic with my phone camera but it won't upload....im gonna try here again in a bit.........i hope this one sticks! :flower::happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!!! I got my BFP this morning too!!!!Click to expand...

Wohooo... another :bfp: what great news :hugs::happydance::flower:



beccad said:


> I'm testing tomorrow morning ladies!

Good Luck - FXd :) :hugs:


----------



## 143Mom

I am new to this but we are TTC and part of the two week wait to test. I am sure thirsty and tired though so our fingers are crossed. 

I am not sure what I need to do to get added to the list but we are dure to test on the 28.

Best of luck to all the other TTC two week waiters and congrats to those that have already gotten the BFP!!!!

~143Mom~


----------



## lizlovelust

Can you guys check this out and give me advice and comments?

www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/775056-thoughts-comments.html


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! Just wondering, do any of you "shop" for baby stuff?? I find myself getting into these moods where I think looking at baby stuff will make me feel better/happy! I LOVE looking at baby things (I'm sure we all do :winkwink:) but have any of you purchased baby things? When I was pregnant before I went out and bought a piggy bank that matched the color scheme of the nursery I was planning. Now it still gives me a bad feeling at times when I see it, but for the most part I have become optimistic. Last week I went to Kohls and looked at baby clothes. I am sure I would have bought something but couldnt find a THING that was neutral in color. Whats everyone elses story?!


----------



## oorweeistyin

beccad said:


> I'm testing tomorrow morning ladies!

ooohhh good luck x


----------



## Tweak0605

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering, do any of you "shop" for baby stuff?? I find myself getting into these moods where I think looking at baby stuff will make me feel better/happy! I LOVE looking at baby things (I'm sure we all do :winkwink:) but have any of you purchased baby things? When I was pregnant before I went out and bought a piggy bank that matched the color scheme of the nursery I was planning. Now it still gives me a bad feeling at times when I see it, but for the most part I have become optimistic. Last week I went to Kohls and looked at baby clothes. I am sure I would have bought something but couldnt find a THING that was neutral in color. Whats everyone elses story?!


Oh yes. I have a box FILLED with books, clothes, a blanket, and a lovey. Shopping for baby things is comforting for me, and it makes me realize that I will have a baby to wear or use these things. A couple weeks ago was my 1st due date, and it made me feel better to look through all the cute things I had bought.


----------



## ickle pand

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering, do any of you "shop" for baby stuff?? I find myself getting into these moods where I think looking at baby stuff will make me feel better/happy! I LOVE looking at baby things (I'm sure we all do :winkwink:) but have any of you purchased baby things? When I was pregnant before I went out and bought a piggy bank that matched the color scheme of the nursery I was planning. Now it still gives me a bad feeling at times when I see it, but for the most part I have become optimistic. Last week I went to Kohls and looked at baby clothes. I am sure I would have bought something but couldnt find a THING that was neutral in color. Whats everyone elses story?!

I don't buy anything but I look at in shops and online and pick things I want to buy when the time comes :)


----------



## Poppy186

jessa_cole said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> :test: TODAY!! BEAUTY2, CASSIE, DEANNA26, HAPPY9MONTHS, JESSA_COLE, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, POPPY186, STACEY333, SUNSHINE7125, and VIKKID!!!:test:
> 
> bfn but no af....i'm pretty sure I o'd super late this cycle and am only 2dpo right now. I'm testing again on Sat 29th....FX'd!Click to expand...


----------



## Momma.Bear

Congrats all the bfp's!!! 
Officially testing on saturday. Ive been using ic's since ov *im an addict* so far bfn.


----------



## dizzy65

AF came :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

AF due today but no sign got bfn from 10dpo till yesterday so
i guess its a waiting game still AF usualy comes night before/overnight
or in th morning so FX'ed shell stay away!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

> SUNNIE, temping started late so it is hard to detect a temp pattern, however, I agree with DEBZIE, it appears you could have OVd on the CD 24, but I am betting that if the temps stay up over the next couple of days, we are looking at OV on CD35. ICKLE is right, about the alcohol and that you should try FF, you can join by clicking on my chart and signing up, you can carry your temps right over to it as well and it will clearly detect OV.... GL FXD! :dust:
> YAY LIZLOVE! It is a clear TWW for you now. I am changing your date now! :
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise but it didn't drop either. I am not sure what my coverline will be but I am almost certain that I OVd on CD18... What do you all think?
> I hope that it continues to rise. We have last dontation tomorrow so if it was CD19 or CD20, we are covered, I expect FF to give me some type of crosshairs tomorrow! FXD! I am trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: Tomorrow, officially starts my TWW, but I am testing on 30th... Time will tell.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thanks mrsmm! 

As it happens I got a positive opk yesterday and a slightly paler one this morning, so hopefully I'm finally ovulating! :happydance:

DTD last night and hopefully again tonight so fingers crossed we catch the egg! 

Mrsmm I'm no good with charts but FXD for you for ov on cd18. Welcome to the TWW.

Can you please move my testing date back to 31st please? It'll probably b more like 5 november but want to test before then I think! 

Good luck everyone.

Astellermom, I'm so sorry, I hope you are doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## VikkiD

I got my :bfp: on Wednesday :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congratulations VikkiD!

Im due to test today, af due any time between yesterday and sunday. BFN on weds. I cant test this morning coz Ive been up all night at work so its not really FMU! Going to bed now and might test when I get up if still no sign of AF. Dont feel pregnant though.

Good Luck everyone testing today 
Em xxx


----------



## bubumaci

VikkiD said:


> I got my :bfp: on Wednesday :)

Congratulations Vikki!!! Wonderful news - H&H 9 months to you! :hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## SarahAK

I want to get on board too! 

We're TTC our first. I'm 7dpiui now, it is our first IUI cycle. DH is perfect (<3) I have a hypoactive pituitary so almost no hormones of my own. 

This cycle started around the end of September. I was on Gonal-F and then Menogon injections and had a total of 6 follicles (yay!!) One was immature in my last scan (she was hoping it might mature in time for my IUI) and one got really big, almost cycstic, so four good ones. I got the trigger shot (HCG) on the 12th, and had IUI on the 13th and the 14th. Am on Premarin (estrogen) 0.3mg till the 28th and Duphaston (progesterone) 10mg (x continue). I'll be taking the test on the 28th. I have two friends who conceived on their first round of IUI.. so wish me luck girls!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

SarahAK said:


> I want to get on board too!
> 
> We're TTC our first. I'm 7dpiui now, it is our first IUI cycle. DH is perfect (<3) I have a hypoactive pituitary so almost no hormones of my own.
> 
> This cycle started around the end of September. I was on Gonal-F and then Menogon injections and had a total of 6 follicles (yay!!) One was immature in my last scan (she was hoping it might mature in time for my IUI) and one got really big, almost cycstic, so four good ones. I got the trigger shot (HCG) on the 12th, and had IUI on the 13th and the 14th. Am on Premarin (estrogen) 0.3mg till the 28th and Duphaston (progesterone) 10mg (x continue). I'll be taking the test on the 28th. I have two friends who conceived on their first round of IUI.. so wish me luck girls!!

gosh Sarah, it all sounds so complicated........GL and FX to you :hugs:


----------



## SarahAK

oorweeistyin said:


> SarahAK said:
> 
> 
> I want to get on board too!
> 
> We're TTC our first. I'm 7dpiui now, it is our first IUI cycle. DH is perfect (<3) I have a hypoactive pituitary so almost no hormones of my own.
> 
> This cycle started around the end of September. I was on Gonal-F and then Menogon injections and had a total of 6 follicles (yay!!) One was immature in my last scan (she was hoping it might mature in time for my IUI) and one got really big, almost cycstic, so four good ones. I got the trigger shot (HCG) on the 12th, and had IUI on the 13th and the 14th. Am on Premarin (estrogen) 0.3mg till the 28th and Duphaston (progesterone) 10mg (x continue). I'll be taking the test on the 28th. I have two friends who conceived on their first round of IUI.. so wish me luck girls!!
> 
> gosh Sarah, it all sounds so complicated........GL and FX to you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Sarah :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

after all that think im out...
no sign of af no pains or anything
last af i had an off one no blood just brown
stuff .. but me and OH just bd and there wa brown 
stuff again so im guessing im out


----------



## ickle pand

Have you tested becyboo?


----------



## Becyboo__x

:nope:

not today i did yesterday but it was evening not fmu..
but was pure blank test except control line :( 

i told OH im due af today so i didn't want to bd incase
but we did anyway im guessing as its high up when we bd
thats when your af starts off and then comes full on?
but i just think im going to have another off af (brown stuff)


----------



## debzie

my clear blue digis have just come in the post and allready I cannot wait to use them. So much for trying to beat my POAS addiction. 6dpo today and trying my best to distract myself. This IS the image I now have in my head warning me NOT TO TEST TOO EARLY.

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering, do any of you "shop" for baby stuff?? I find myself getting into these moods where I think looking at baby stuff will make me feel better/happy! I LOVE looking at baby things (I'm sure we all do :winkwink:) but have any of you purchased baby things? When I was pregnant before I went out and bought a piggy bank that matched the color scheme of the nursery I was planning. Now it still gives me a bad feeling at times when I see it, but for the most part I have become optimistic. Last week I went to Kohls and looked at baby clothes. I am sure I would have bought something but couldnt find a THING that was neutral in color. Whats everyone elses story?!

DH & I each bought something our first month TTC on our honeymoon... At the time we thought it was cute, and we were sure we'd get our BFP in the first month... A few months into TTC I put the stuff in a box under the bed and got a little upset that we were so naive at first... Now I'm back to thinking it was a cute thought and that someday we'll have a baby to give the gifts to and a story to go along with them... But we haven't bought anything else since, just constant window shopping!


----------



## jessa_cole

Still not sure if I O'd when I thought I did BUT I'm having very, very light bleeding so maybe I did and this is the start of AF...If you wouldn't mind, please drop by and help me figure out of this is just spotting or the start of AF: https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/775241-period-spotting.html


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: :cake: Happy Birthday LIZLOVELUST and OPERA_LADY24 :cake: :cake:

:test: TODAY!! BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, xxEMILYxx, LOVEDUPMUMMY, and OPERALADY24!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, IWANNANOTHER, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, LITTLBABYWISH, DEARBABY, GOODVIBES, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SIEGAL, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx, MUMMY2ASHER, CASSIE, DEANNA26, JESSA_COLE, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, STACEY333, and SUNSHINE7125!!!!!:coffee:

It's never too late to join us!:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! KINTENDA, BECCAD, 143MOM, and SARAHK!! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

CALISTA, YAY! For OV! It seems you OV later in your kinda short cycle Hun! Get to more BDg!:dust:
JESSA, it seems you have a long cylce and OV late, maybe we can move your date to the 31st and you can stop in on the Nov thread?
HAPPY9MONTHS and DIZZY65, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
SEIGAL, may you OVd late and the dates are a little off. How are you tracking OV?
POPPY186, I am going to change your testing date to the 29th, much better chance to see dark pink bfp lines....GL FXD! :dust:
:test: xXEMILYxx!!!
SUNNIE, that sounds like you OVd on the 19th or early 20th! I just changed your date, GL FXD!:dust:
Sorry that it was a BFN and you think AF is coming BECYBOO, maybe wait till tomorrow with FMU and test again.... GL FXD!:dust:
DEBZIE, that is an awesome image! If we all think like that we will wait for sure to test. I am thinking waiting at least to 12DPO is best!

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: MAMMASPATH and VIKKID!!! Wishing you a most H&H 9 mos!

JHESSY, did you check out Fertilityfriend.com??
KANTELE, how we doing over there today Hun?
PINKMUM, any updates? IB? Hoping that :witch: has stayed away!
RIVER, Ok, ICs today???? Updates???

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:

**First Page Updated**


----------



## jessa_cole

That sounds fine MrsMM24. :)


----------



## River54

Got the ultra ICs late yesterday after work - had to try one out - bfn, then this morning just a bit ago - bfn.
Now that they are here, it is very tempting to try twice a day. Hopefully I'll hold out til tomorrow morning and test again. AF isn't due til Monday, so I know there is some time...Had a bunch of cramping late morning yesterday - implantation? now nothing...so hopefully...


----------



## Tweak0605

9 DPO and not feeling much anymore. Boobs aren't so sore, and just woke up feeling achey. Temp went down a tiny bit again. If anyone wants to look at my chart, and give an opinion, I'd love it. It's my 1st cycle temping. Testing tomorrow, maybe. Getting nervous..


----------



## likeaustralia

7dpo today and not feeling much of anything. I'm trying not to SS, so maybe this lack of symptoms is a good sign. :)


----------



## Stacey333

I am out this month, I am going to move onto the November thread, good luck to those still waiting to test!!


----------



## missbabes

Only just making this with the 31st, so here's hoping *fingers crossed*


----------



## daydream

I'm already out. A few days early, which made my last cycle only 25 days. :-/


----------



## Poppy186

Tweak0605 said:


> 9 DPO and not feeling much anymore. Boobs aren't so sore, and just woke up feeling achey. Temp went down a tiny bit again. If anyone wants to look at my chart, and give an opinion, I'd love it. It's my 1st cycle temping. Testing tomorrow, maybe. Getting nervous..

Your chart looks promising to me. Maybe an implantion dip on 6dpo?? GL and FX'D for you!
:dust:


----------



## Meadowlark

Can someone pop me in for testing on the 30th pleease :happydance: Managed to track down sneaky ovulation day in a 48 day cycle. I havnt had one pee which hasnt been on a stick for 40 odd days :wacko: Hope it was worth it :winkwink:


----------



## Tweak0605

Poppy186 said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO and not feeling much anymore. Boobs aren't so sore, and just woke up feeling achey. Temp went down a tiny bit again. If anyone wants to look at my chart, and give an opinion, I'd love it. It's my 1st cycle temping. Testing tomorrow, maybe. Getting nervous..
> 
> Your chart looks promising to me. Maybe an implantion dip on 6dpo?? GL and FX'D for you!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you for looking! That's what I thought too, but my declining temps are driving me crazy. Temping might have made me a bit more nuts when it comes to TTC :wacko:


----------



## Momma.Bear

I think i got a faint line today on an ic @ 6 dpo.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Momma.Bear said:


> I think i got a faint line today on an ic @ 6 dpo.

Congrats! I hope so! Fingers Crossed! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Annie77

AStellarmom said:


> Well I found out that my little bean that gave me a :bfp: is hanging out somewhere other than my uterus. I was given information today on my options to end my pregnancy. I am just waiting for the call on what my beta is today. So, as fast as you can get that BFP it can be gone. :cry:

I am really sorry to hear that. I also had a 'pregnancy of unknown origin' in September this year which turned out to be a tubal ectopic. I opted for the methotrexate option over surgery & have now been given the 'all-clear' & hoping to try again in december.

Please feel free to get in touch if you want to chat as I know only too well how hard this is. Also I started a thread on WTT entitled 'WTT after a loss' which you might want to pop onto.

Hugs
x:hugs:


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hug: Stellarmom. So sorry you are going through this. :hugs:

Congrats Momma.Bear! :happydance: :dust:

AFM: My temps have been steadily dropping. Today was actually really high but I took it at 1130 when my normal time is 0600. So I put in the adjusted temp which put it below the coverline. Not really having any symptoms. Some pelvic pain and some cramping with only sightly sore BB's so I am pretty sure AF is on her way. Will be testing tomorrow but think that :witch: will be here in the morning. She likes to wake me up!!

GL everyone! :dust:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations pipkintyler alspals and v001989!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats to all the bfps happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!!!


----------



## dearbaby

The witch got me today.
I am sad....


----------



## SarahAK

ickle pand said:


> Good luck Sarah :)

Thank you so much hun!! xo


----------



## SarahAK

:flow:


dearbaby said:


> The witch got me today.
> I am sad....

.... :hugs: ... Don't lose hope dearbaby.. :flow: 
we're all here for your support and hopefully next month will be your month


----------



## Mrskg

Think it's over for me again just done more tests frer and tesco still positive but no darker than last wk but digi saying not pregnant so surely that can't be wrong xx can't believe it's happening again xxx


----------



## dawnky1983

mrs kg got f x'd it's a dodgy digi! hope everythings ok!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Is it poss to get dodgy digi's xxx


----------



## debzie

mrskg really hope it was just a bad batch of digis could it be that your urine was less concentrated? I hate the vonception indicator digis i never got padt 1-2 weeks even though my beya hcg was through the roof. I just think some women don't metabolise hcg the same as others. Fingers crossed for you hun. X


----------



## Xanth

sneaked (snuck?) in an early test and I can see a line. Keeping everything crossed that it gets darker.


----------



## miss_elle

i decided to stop TTC after last cycle, so we're "NTNP".

going on other cycles, AF is 4 days late, but i don't know exactly when i ov'd.

i'm scared to test as i don't have any symptoms at all =/

congrats to all the ladies with BFPs!


----------



## Mrskg

debzie said:


> mrskg really hope it was just a bad batch of digis could it be that your urine was less concentrated? I hate the vonception indicator digis i never got padt 1-2 weeks even though my beya hcg was through the roof. I just think some women don't metabolise hcg the same as others. Fingers crossed for you hun. X

It was fmu but was drinking juice through the night which is not normal but was really dry done all 3 tests in same Urine just a waiting game now thinking about going to buy some more tests but not sure if there's any point xxx


----------



## debzie

Mrs kg i would book an appointmentat your gps for beta tests its the only way to put your mind at rest. x


----------



## Tweak0605

dearbaby - i'm sorry hun :( :hugs:

mrskg - i have everything crossed that it was a dud digi! praying there's a sticky bean in there :hugs:

xanth - good luck! hope the line gets darker!!

miss_elle - good luck!! hope you get a surprise bfp!

Tested this morning at 10 DPO, and it was a BFN. But, I know it's still early. My temp rose last night, which I was pretty happy for, since they had been declining. More on and off cramping this a.m. Praying that when I test again, I get a BFP.


----------



## jessa_cole

I tested this morning just in case and got a BFN. I'm still having some spotting but no AF. Ugh, I'm so confused! :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

debzie said:


> Mrs kg i would book an appointmentat your gps for beta tests its the only way to put your mind at rest. x

Thanks debzie I have an app on Monday it was to tell them I was pregnant but now looks like it's for a different reason x I will ask for bloods to be done xx


----------



## HockeyMom

Well I tested last week and got a :bfn: symptoms continued to plague me so I promised myself I wouldn't test again until today (the list is long too). Yup FUN WOW! Tested today w/ FRFMU and yup....another :bfn:

So mad that it makes no sense as to why I am feeling the way I am & Tuesday I will be 2 weeks late. I guess now I have to put a call into my obg and find out what the heck the issue is.:shrug:

Congrats to all of those who got your :bfp::happydance:

:dust: onto the rest of us!


----------



## ickle pand

hockeymom - Do you know when you ov'd?


----------



## HockeyMom

Ickle....not exactly. Saw obg on 9/28 to talk about some things (I have a long history of issues--endo related) and I said I was spotting & did have some ewcm he said he was pretty sure that I was o'ing that day or so. So I have been ball parking the exact o date. My last period was 9/19! I have had random spotting here and there just in CM when I wipe (sorry tmi) nothing consistant. I have tons of odd symptoms and typically have a 23 day cycle. Even cycles where I went longer I would have gotten it by now. I have been saying for weeks AF is for sure coming w/ some cramps and backache--and nothing there. So dumb.:cry: just irritated.

Oh well...I'll have to call dr monday and see what the heck is up (again). My mom says just keep waiting-she's trying to justify the old school way of finding you were pg (back in the day they didn't see you until you were 2-3 cycles behind).

I am the mom of 1 amazing boy---however he is 14! I was young when I had him & I didn't know I was PG w/ him until NO LIE...almost 19 weeks! Didn't test because I didn't even know--no real symptoms & still had a "period". All of which eventually stopped when i was 6 1/2 to 7 months. Fun wow.


----------



## babydeabreu

Xanth said:


> sneaked (snuck?) in an early test and I can see a line. Keeping everything crossed that it gets darker.

sarah i didnt no you sneeked in here lol 

that line is sooo bfp :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dawnky1983

Mrskg said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Mrs kg i would book an appointmentat your gps for beta tests its the only way to put your mind at rest. x
> 
> Thanks debzie I have an app on Monday it was to tell them I was pregnant but now looks like it's for a different reason x I will ask for bloods to be done xxClick to expand...

All technology can break/be faulty! At least you have an appt booked so you can find out what's up!x


----------



## Antsynewlywed

THIS IS SUCH A LUCKY THREAD!!!l


----------



## wendyk1

Hi,
Can you put me down for Oct. 31st? I am 3dpo and planning on testing then:)
Wendy


----------



## Meadowlark

Im out :cry: the witch got me after a leuteal phase of only 6 days. Im devastated :nope:

Lots of Baby dust to all those still in with a chance :hugs: and good luck to all those going over to november :flower:


----------



## Sazzoire

I'm 7dpo and plan to test on 27th if I can wait that long...


----------



## Abii

i hope i dont symptom spot this cycle..
thats what got me so caught up in thinking i was pregnant last time, so now, just for this tww, im going to keep myself busy and have TONS of fun with my friends:happydance:


----------



## likeaustralia

Temp went way up today.. could it be triphasic??? Hoping so...


----------



## RNTTC2011

Happy Weekend! How's everyone doing? Well, I didn't test yet. With my temp slowly dropping all week and a temp outside of the normal time I was sure was waiting for me this morning... but my temp is still up. Some cramping happening, could it have been implantation on 10dpo?? I hope so. Now I don't want to test because if I see a then I will be more disappointed than if AF shows. I'm thinking that I will follow FF advice and not test till Monday which would make me 1 day late. The only bummer about that is that I have to work on Monday. It would be nice to be settled in the idea of a + this weekend without having to hide my emotions on Monday! So that's my update for now! Hope everyone's weekend is going well and to everyone!


----------



## debzie

I too was Hoping to be good and not symptom spot or test but both good intensions have gone out of the window. Have not tested yet but have ordered some ICS. I have loads of symptoms bit then again i do every cycle.


----------



## Abii

debzie said:


> I too was Hoping to be good and not symptom spot or test but both good intensions have gone out of the window. Have not tested yet but have ordered some ICS. I have loads of symptoms bit then again i do every cycle.

story of my life right there.
i know what you mean hun, i ALWAYS have symptoms, thats why i dont listen to them anymore.
I hate when i get almost every symptom and im even late for my af and than one afternoon when df takes me to eat, i start spotting.
I was so sad last cycle and was so down on myself about it thats when i chose to start ignoring my symptoms as if they aren't even there because i hate getting false hope:/
i just hope that maybe this cycle will finally be the one and it will stop messing with me.
Afterall, ive never used softcups or preseed so maybe thats the little push i needed? idk but hopefully.
i just got my softcups today so we will be bd'ing every other day until my +opk, than everyday for at least 4 days lol.
i have my fx'd for you hun.
hopefully we both get our bfps soon:hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks abii I really hope we both get our bfps this cycle too. X


----------



## Abii

your welcome hun:]
keep your chin up:thumbup:


----------



## 143Mom

getting kind of bummed that I am getting cramping and lots of unnecessary uncontolled crying. Think I messed up counting on my ovualtion dates. Anyone have any advice on how to zone in on better accuracy? I have never TTC before as my last two childeren were "if it happens it happens" babies.


----------



## likeaustralia

Ugh...So, this morning my stomach was hurting really bad -- like empty stomach with an acid-y feeling. I had a handful of cheerios to calm it down (barely helped) and then had a scone around 8:30. I had lunch around 12:30 (a turkey sandwich), minimal appetite and didn't want a cookie like I normally do! Had a snack of a small bag of chips around 4 and my stomach is now back to feeling super empty and acidy again at around 6:30!! I'm REALLY Hoping this is a good sign, because if not, I'm feeling yucky for no good reason at all!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Well, no AF yet! Frankly I'm afraid to test since I have been cramping and just KNOW that she is on her way! I did buy some tests though so if she isn't here tomorrow then I will test on Monday with FMU. I just don't want to see a :bfn: right now for some reason. However, I started to check my CP this cycle and it's high, firm, and closed. I just googled this and it could be a good sign with my temp remaining high (not a fluke like I originally thought :haha:). So that's my update. I know I said I would test today at 12dpo but afraid to :nope:.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Debbie, fingers crossed for you, I know symptom spotting is impossible to avoid, it's so hard not too.

Rnttc2011 sounds interesting, hopefully a good sign. I'm always afraid to test, seeing bfn is deflating! Can't wait to hear when you are ready to test.

I have finally gotten crosshairs on 22nd October on cd37, first month after BCP. The next day I got one crampy pains on the left side of my belly button, could that be ovulation? Can you get fertilisation pain? Lol silly question. 

Af apparently due 3 November but I'm going to stay here for now and test on 29th October to see wha happens, I'll be 9dpo then. 

Good luck everyone, fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## debzie

Likeaustralia that's how I feel too I'm eating regularly but feel hungry. hope its a goid sign for both of us.

Rnttc hope the witch stays aeay and your on a better place to test tomorrow. fingers crossed hun.

143mom temping is the most accurate way to tell if you have. Ovulated. Other than that there are opks thst predict ovulation or checking your cervix position or mucus. Hoprfully there wo.t be a next cycle for you but if there is you can get plenty of support and info from the ladies on here. 

Sunny during ovulation the folicle also released fluid with the egg. This can irritate and make you ecperience ovulation type pains for a while after. Also mucus moving out of your falopian tubes can cause pain and then finally up to 7- 11 days after you can have implantation cramps. X


----------



## LalaR

Good morning ladies. Congratulations to all the new BFPs - wishing you all a h&h 6 months.
I'm trying not to get too excited for fear of a fail but my temp has gone way up today at 9dpo. I'm hoping so badly that I have a triphasic chart. Symptoms all mild. Occasional low twinges and occasional breast aches. Also really hungry past couple days but woke this morning with a wave of nausea. This is my first month charting and symptom spotting properly so hopefully I'm doing it properly. Fx'd!! L x


----------



## zofranks

143Mom said:


> getting kind of bummed that I am getting cramping and lots of unnecessary uncontolled crying. Think I messed up counting on my ovualtion dates. Anyone have any advice on how to zone in on better accuracy? I have never TTC before as my last two childeren were "if it happens it happens" babies.

You should join Fertility Friend, you temp m& it will give you accurate times for ov'ing, you need to invest in a decent Basal body thermometer & some ovualtion predictors. My chart is in the box below if you want to take a look, until I joined I always though I o'd way later than I actually did.


----------



## ickle pand

I second joining ff to find out what your body is doing. If you do join make sure you do the charting course - its fantastic. Tells you everything you need to know. Good luck!


----------



## Mrskg

It's over again :cry: x


----------



## debzie

Awww Mrs kg im so so sorry sending hugs. I would demand your gp does yests this time. X x


----------



## Mrskg

debzie said:


> Awww Mrs kg im so so sorry sending hugs. I would demand your gp does yests this time. X x

I have just called early pregnancy unit and I have app at 245 today so hopefully they will do all the tests she said blood result taken today would be back in morning least I know something is getting done xxx feel numb xxxx


----------



## jessa_cole

Go ahead and count me out. I've had very, very light bleeding (more than "spotting" but much less than a period) for 3 days now. I do need a pad/pantyliner so I'm gonna just call it :witch: and start a new chart.


----------



## SIEGAL

I'm 5 says late now. last pregnancy test was like 3 days ago and negative but not fmu. I suffered and held my pee all night and my test was defective! The agony. Waiting till tm now if af doesn't show. When would u guys see a doc?


----------



## jessa_cole

SIEGAL said:


> I'm 5 says late now. last pregnancy test was like 3 days ago and negative but not fmu. *I suffered and held my pee all night and my test was defective!* The agony. Waiting till tm now if af doesn't show. When would u guys see a doc?

The same thing happened to me. My LAST test was a Clearblue digital and I got the "book error". UGH.

Are you sure that you o'd when you think you did? It's possible you o'd later and that's why you're 5 days "late". FX'd for you though. :)


----------



## SIEGAL

jessa_cole said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5 says late now. last pregnancy test was like 3 days ago and negative but not fmu. *I suffered and held my pee all night and my test was defective!* The agony. Waiting till tm now if af doesn't show. When would u guys see a doc?
> 
> The same thing happened to me. My LAST test was a Clearblue digital and I got the "book error". UGH.
> 
> Are you sure that you o'd when you think you did? It's possible you o'd later and that's why you're 5 days "late". FX'd for you though. :)Click to expand...

I dont know. But I bought a thermometer so this won't happen again.


----------



## Mrskg

Just got bloods done get result tomorrow and go from there x nurse was really nice says she hates digitals Ive to ignore yesterdays one and I've not to give up hope x unfortunately can't ignore digi test and have no hope left xx I'd have prob gave same advice she did like spotting may be late implantation etc etc but think I know deep down it's over Xxx


----------



## debzie

fingers crossed for you mrskg, you are alot like me you think the worst then if something good happens you are surprised if something bad then you have prepared yourself. I do hope you get some good news tomorrow. x


----------



## BabyCakesXo

Got my BFP this morning!!!

Two days past AF due, got a positive this morning ... I'm in shock.....HOLY MOLY....


----------



## pink mum

BabyCakesXo said:


> Got my BFP this morning!!!
> 
> Two days past AF due, got a positive this morning ... I'm in shock.....HOLY MOLY....

congrats:happydance:


----------



## pink mum

i think m out,spotting but 2 days early,my lp is 16dpo,but this time itwill b14.m sad


----------



## wendyk1

BabyCakesXo said:


> Got my BFP this morning!!!
> 
> Two days past AF due, got a positive this morning ... I'm in shock.....HOLY MOLY....

Yeehaw!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!!


----------



## vaniilla

congrats to all the bfps :flower:

I'm pretty sure I'm out this month, getting a lot period cramps and :bfn:

to all us ladies waiting for next cycle :hugs: and :dust: lots of baby dust for us! onwards and upwards! :)


----------



## dawnky1983

mrskg really really hoping the news is good tomorrow! Got my fingers crossed really hard for you that your bean is stuck good! Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight but I can imagine that'll be a struggle - :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

BabyCakesXo said:


> Got my BFP this morning!!!
> 
> Two days past AF due, got a positive this morning ... I'm in shock.....HOLY MOLY....

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!! YAY!!!! :bfp:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Well done all you :bfp: ladies!

OK.....2nd TWW this cycle (see my chart lol) 10dpo and refusing to test......I have really bad cramps :witch: style and pain in my lower back, boobs not tender but I know they are there (if you know what I mean?)
I would love someone to have a little look at my chart and see what they think? Do you think it could be af coming?


----------



## likeaustralia

oorweeistyin said:


> Well done all you :bfp: ladies!
> 
> OK.....2nd TWW this cycle (see my chart lol) 10dpo and refusing to test......I have really bad cramps :witch: style and pain in my lower back, boobs not tender but I know they are there (if you know what I mean?)
> I would love someone to have a little look at my chart and see what they think? Do you think it could be af coming?

It looks like your temps may be on their way back up (could mean AF might stay away!), but hard to know without comparing it to other months. Is this your first cycle temping? Do you know what your normal pattern is?


----------



## oorweeistyin

likeaustralia said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> Well done all you :bfp: ladies!
> 
> OK.....2nd TWW this cycle (see my chart lol) 10dpo and refusing to test......I have really bad cramps :witch: style and pain in my lower back, boobs not tender but I know they are there (if you know what I mean?)
> I would love someone to have a little look at my chart and see what they think? Do you think it could be af coming?
> 
> It looks like your temps may be on their way back up (could mean AF might stay away!), but hard to know without comparing it to other months. Is this your first cycle temping? Do you know what your normal pattern is?Click to expand...

No idea, first month of temping and it's been the strangest monthly cycle since starting ttc 37 months ago! Normal cycle is 30-31 days and as you can see this month I am at CD45 with a false peak reading on my cbfm at cd18!!!

So I honestly just think that it's a waiting game from here on in and if it's a :bfp: then fantastic....if :bfn: then on to another month :cry:

Hoping a rise in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## likeaustralia

oorweeistyin said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> Well done all you :bfp: ladies!
> 
> OK.....2nd TWW this cycle (see my chart lol) 10dpo and refusing to test......I have really bad cramps :witch: style and pain in my lower back, boobs not tender but I know they are there (if you know what I mean?)
> I would love someone to have a little look at my chart and see what they think? Do you think it could be af coming?
> 
> It looks like your temps may be on their way back up (could mean AF might stay away!), but hard to know without comparing it to other months. Is this your first cycle temping? Do you know what your normal pattern is?Click to expand...
> 
> No idea, first month of temping and it's been the strangest monthly cycle since starting ttc 37 months ago! Normal cycle is 30-31 days and as you can see this month I am at CD45 with a false peak reading on my cbfm at cd18!!!
> 
> So I honestly just think that it's a waiting game from here on in and if it's a :bfp: then fantastic....if :bfn: then on to another month :cry:
> 
> Hoping a rise in the morning :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, I'm hoping for a rise for you too!! Good luck :)


----------



## likeaustralia

My temp was still up in the triphasic zone this AM, so I am getting a bit excited. I am planning to test tomorrow... so if it stays high again tomorrow before I test, I will be even MORE excited. Fingers crossed....and trying to distract myself from thinking about it too much today/tonight. :)


----------



## Curlyq111

AF showed up, count me out. Good luck, all!!


----------



## bubumaci

Well, Dear Ladies,

Let me first congratulation the new :bfp:s here in the thread. Wonderful news :happydance:

AFM - nothing unexpected - :witch: flew in last night. Since we are now waiting to see what the next steps are from the fertility clinic, I guess... it is just a waiting game to hear when we can start with the treatment. DH had to hand in a sample for a fresh Spermiogramm at the clinic this morning and I know he will have to do another one in a few weeks (so after our vacation) after taking some drops... perhaps some time after that we can start treatment...

Question to all those charters out there - the CBFM always counts day 1 as the first full day of flow. In FF I have put that down as today, since I really didn't get the flow until last night. Is that correct? I had a tiny bit of spotting during the day and then the normal flow in the evening - so I put today as CD1 ...?

:dust: to all of you :)


----------



## Kantele

Well... I tested this morning and BFN... But no AF either. 
My temps are going down so I guess it's only a matter of time when I have a visit from the :witch: (Or it could be me getting over the cold too, who knows! lol).
On a more positive note... My cycle is usually 28 days on the clock and I am on CD30 now... So I guess I just sit and wait :coffee:


----------



## debzie

So sorry bubumaci least you can move forward with the investigating. cannot speak for the cbfm as I do nothave one but ff always count the first day of full flow as cd 1. I alay start my periods late afternoon or evening and just put that. day down as spotting thenthe next as cd1.

Well i am trying not to get excited but.my temps are up. Into my pregnancy range. Trying now to rationalise it as i did not get much sleep. I sectetly think this is my month But don't want to set myself up for a fall come Friday when.the witch flies in. My ICS come tomorrow so will.test when they arrive. I have loads of symptoms too arghhhhhhhh.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Debzie. Your chart looks good, especially being so high, so early on. I hope it stays high for you! Keep us posted :)


----------



## kasey c

Well couldn't go through with testing this a.m even though I am 14 dpo today, if AF hasn't made an appearance today will test tomorrow a.m. Think I am probably going to have an appearance from the witch in the next few hours though as have got a few twingey pains in my lower abdomen :( Congrats to all the BFPs so far this month - wishing you all H&H pregnancies and hugs to those who are out this month- wishing you lots of luck for next month xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations babycakes!!!!!!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Was hoping for a big rise this morning but kinda stayed the same......my problem is I don't ever sleep through the night. I toss and turn quite bad and always have to get up for a wee at some point. I figured because I do this every night then my temps would always be consistent. 

Time will tell.......hurry up Saturday!!!! I know I could test now but don't want to but do want to but don't. Look it makes sense in my little brain LOL 

Good luck to everyone testing today xx


----------



## MrsLotus

Hi All, AF arrived today on schedule - now thats a perfect 28 day cycle for the past 4 months! SO i'm out - see you in the November thread 

Good luck and baby dust to all who are still in the running xxxxx


----------



## oorweeistyin

MrsLotus said:


> Hi All, AF arrived today on schedule - now thats a perfect 28 day cycle for the past 4 months! SO i'm out - see you in the November thread
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all who are still in the running xxxxx

MrsLotus :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Well MrsMM as much as I've enjoyed being here for your threads :flower:

I got a :bfp: this morning :cloud9::cloud9: I've been getting positive IC's for a couple of days, but didn't quite trust them, but I've done a FRER this morning.

Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

:cry:m out


----------



## Leese

Xanth said:


> Well MrsMM as much as I've enjoyed being here for your threads :flower:
> 
> I got a :bfp: this morning :cloud9::cloud9: I've been getting positive IC's for a couple of days, but didn't quite trust them, but I've done a FRER this morning.
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone :hugs:

Aww congrats!!!! H&H 9 months!! :happydance::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## bubumaci

Xanth said:


> Well MrsMM as much as I've enjoyed being here for your threads :flower:
> 
> I got a :bfp: this morning :cloud9::cloud9: I've been getting positive IC's for a couple of days, but didn't quite trust them, but I've done a FRER this morning.
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone :hugs:

Congratulations :) That's wonderful news!! :hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## littlbabywish

Well, AF got me yesterday so that's another cycle:growlmad: Ovulated but didn't BD at the right time as FF put down the wrong date:shrug: 

Congratulations to the ladies with :bfp:s and good luck to all the girls waiting to test


----------



## Mrskg

Blood test negative and bleeding now so no 3rd time lucky for me :cry: devastated :cry:


----------



## Xanth

I'm so sorry to hear that MrsKG :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leese

Tested early today i'm either 11DPO or 13dpo Not 100% sure, did a superdrug 4 day early test, due AF on wednesday 26th, think that's me out :cry:


xx


----------



## oorweeistyin

Mrskg, really sorry to hear that :hugs:

Xanth, well done you :happydance:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Leese said:


> Tested early today i'm either 11DPO or 13dpo Not 100% sure, did a superdrug 4 day early test, due AF on wednesday 26th, think that's me out :cry:
> 
> 
> xx


Your not out until the :witch: gets you.....PMA winging it's way to you right noo! :kiss:


----------



## 143Mom

zofranks said:


> 143Mom said:
> 
> 
> getting kind of bummed that I am getting cramping and lots of unnecessary uncontolled crying. Think I messed up counting on my ovualtion dates. Anyone have any advice on how to zone in on better accuracy? I have never TTC before as my last two childeren were "if it happens it happens" babies.
> 
> You should join Fertility Friend, you temp m& it will give you accurate times for ov'ing, you need to invest in a decent Basal body thermometer & some ovualtion predictors. My chart is in the box below if you want to take a look, until I joined I always though I o'd way later than I actually did.Click to expand...

Thanks! I will do just that and keep you posted.
The cramps went away so I am feeling a little more positive :)


----------



## ickle pand

Leese said:


> Tested early today i'm either 11DPO or 13dpo Not 100% sure, did a superdrug 4 day early test, due AF on wednesday 26th, think that's me out :cry:
> 
> 
> xx

Like oorweeistyin said you're not out till the witch is here. The average time for implantation is 6-12 DPO and you won't get a BFP until at least 2 days after that so there's still hope. Good luck!


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Hi ladies,,,need some advice! I tested on 14dpo and got a bfn, 3 days later my period was due (last Friday) and no AF! I used a FRER test and not sure whether to test again? Would a bfp deffinately show up at 14dpo?


----------



## ickle pand

Mummy2Asher - how did you confirm O? Is there a chance that you could have your O date wrong? A BFP wouldn't necessarily show up at 14DPO, it depends when implantation occured and some women just don't get BFP's even though they've had blood tests to confirm they're pregnant.


----------



## likeaustralia

BFN this morning, but I'm only 10dpo, so I haven't given up hope. Temps are still up in the triphasic zone, so I'll retest again Wednesday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## ttcpostvr

the :devil: got me today! boo!!!!! 

haha... yes... :devil: because its far less happy looking than the :witch:


----------



## mommy2be7772

Way to go babycakes! H&H 9 months to you. Congrats :thumbup::happydance:


BabyCakesXo said:


> Got my BFP this morning!!!
> 
> Two days past AF due, got a positive this morning ... I'm in shock.....HOLY MOLY....


----------



## Tweak0605

BFN this morning at 12 DPO, and my temps plummeted to right above the coverline. Looking like I'm out this cycle too.


----------



## debzie

So sorry mrskg....big hugs hun. X


----------



## dawnky1983

Mrskg said:


> Blood test negative and bleeding now so no 3rd time lucky for me :cry: devastated :cry:

really sorry to hear that mrs kg-i hope you get to the bottom of whatever the issue is and get a sticky bean soon!

:hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

ickle pand said:


> Mummy2Asher - how did you confirm O? Is there a chance that you could have your O date wrong? A BFP wouldn't necessarily show up at 14DPO, it depends when implantation occured and some women just don't get BFP's even though they've had blood tests to confirm they're pregnant.

Mummy2Asher, I agree with Ickle pand.

I use a CBFM and it indicated my peak reading at CD17 and CD18, indicating O on CD18. 

Have a look at my chart. FF actually says that I now actually o'd on CD35, my normal cycle is 31 and I too thought I was "late", which in a normal cycle I would have been.
So I am now 11DPO for the 2nd TWW in this cycle and sitting on CD46 :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

Busy Weekend... So I have got some catching up to do in here Ladies, here it goes:

*10/22 Saturday*
:cake: :cake: Happy Birthday TWEAK0606 and RIVER54:cake: :cake:

:test: ANDYPANDA, DAYDREAM, MAUIADDICT, MOMMA.BEAR, PINEAPPLEROCK, RNTTC, SOCRITEASE, TWEAK, WELSHPANDORA, and WISHING89!!!:test:

*10/23 Sunday*
:test:AJMC, CHERRYLISCIOUS, CUDDLEBUNNY, CURLYQ, FAIRYTOES, HOPING23, LOVERBUG, and SPRINGH!!!:test:

*10/24 TODAY!!*
:test: TODAY!! EAANDBA_TTC, JHESSEY, KANTELE, KASEY, LIKEAUSTRALIA, MRSLOTUS, RIVER54, and RORY83!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, AMANDAMB1108, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, IWANNANOTHER, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, GOODVIBES, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SIEGAL, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx, CASSIE, DEANNA26, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SUNSHINE7125, BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, xxEMILYxx, LOVEDUPMUMMY, and OPERALADY24!!!!!:coffee:

It's never too late to join us!:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! MISSBABES, MEADOWLARK, WENDYK1, SAZZOIRE, and BABYCAKESXO!! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

MISS_ELLE, :test: GL FXD! looks good for you!
LIKEAUSTRALIA, definitely looks Triphastic, it's time to start testing Hun!
143MOM, temping and OPKs are the most used, temping is the best. If you clink on my chart, sign up to Fertilityfriend free and begin asap, it shows the actualy change in temp when OV occurs. GL! FXD!
RNTTC, all sounds good to me, very promising, FXD! :dust:
SUNNIE, lolm not sure about the feeling fertilizing, but I know from experience and other's talking, that you can definitely feel OV alot of times. AF feels the same.
SIEGAL, GL! I would probably see a doc if I were 7+days late. ONLY if I was sure of OV. How do you track it? Sometimes, you OV later and don't know if you aren't tracking. Sometimes, your cycle is not the exact date you think, if you aren't tracking. I would recommend Fertilityfriend just as I have to 143MOM, click my chart in my siggy and sign up free!
OORWEE, your chart is looking GREAT! FXD! :dust:
BUBU, well, it was not out of the question, although I am sad you're out. I'm not leaving you though, as I am ready for your journey with DH to begin to get that BFP! :hugs: FXD!
KANTELE, temps are still wel above coverline so things are stilllooking good for a bfp! :dust:
DEBZIE, I want your chart.... :haha: It is looking soooo good! :dust:
MUMMy2ASHER, some people can't get their bfp till 18+DPO, hang in there. I think I too would ask if you are sure of OV and how you are sure?? GL :dust:

Hang in there TWEAK, HOCKEYMOM, VAIILLA, and LEESE, BFN are not the end, no af = good sign you are still in this chase! FXD! :dust:

:hugs: :hugs: MRSKG! I have chatted with you numerous times, and cannot express my saddness for what you are going through! :hugs: You and your family are in my thoughts! :hugs:

STACEY333, DAYDREAM, DEARBABY, JESSA_COLE, PINK MUM, CURLYQ, BUBUMACI, MRSLOTUS, LITTLBABYWISH, and TTCPOSTTVR, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

:test: xXEMILYxx!!!

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: MOMMA.BEAR, XANTH, and BABYCAKESXO!!! Wishing you a most H&H 9 mos!

XANTH, I have sooo enjoyed having you on my testing threads, HOWEVER, I totally approve and am glad NOT to see you back on the testing for at least 9 H&H months!!! Loooove your :bfp: :happydance: I WILL be following and hope to hear from you throughout this pregnancy Hun!
JHESSY, did you check out Fertilityfriend.com??
RIVER, Ok, ICs came, I need your update!!!????

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## vaniilla

I have my fingers crossed for you MrsMM24 :hugs:

I'm between 9 - 12dpo and getting bfn :( I had lots of af cramps yesterday and some today but no spotting, I just wish that if it wasn't a bfp I could get af now :( its so depressing thinking I won't be able to test next until 30th nov/1st december :cry:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - I tested this morning got a BFN, but I found a few similar pregnant charts on FF, so I think it's still possible that I can get a BFP. 

Fingers crossed and baby dust for you too! I was starting to get worried when you hadn't posted all weekend! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

VANIILLA, well, if you are anywhere from 9-12DPO, then it is still really early, as implantation can occur on 12DPO, hang in there Hun! :dust:

LIKEAUSTR, I thought about the search parties that may get sent out and attempted to post on Sunday, but entirely too busy. :haha: daughter has pics this week. Also her bday Thurs, DW was out of town, etc... just a mess. BUT, heck yeah it is still possible for you, you are 10DPO, still early, hang in there Hun, it is coming!!! :dust:


----------



## Beauty2

Xanth said:


> Well MrsMM as much as I've enjoyed being here for your threads :flower:
> 
> I got a :bfp: this morning :cloud9::cloud9: I've been getting positive IC's for a couple of days, but didn't quite trust them, but I've done a FRER this morning.
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone :hugs:

WHOOHOO!!!! Congratulations!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! :happydance: YAY!!! :bfp:


----------



## Xanth

MrsMM24 said:


> XANTH, I have sooo enjoyed having you on my testing threads, HOWEVER, I totally approve and am glad NOT to see you back on the testing for at least 9 H&H months!!! Loooove your :bfp: :happydance: I WILL be following and hope to hear from you throughout this pregnancy Hun!

Thank you so much. Ah you don't get rid of me that easily. I shall be keeping an eye on you and waiting for your BFP announcement very soon :hugs:


----------



## goodvibes2

witch got me this cycle. on to cycle 3 of using soy..


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I got a negative this morning... Feels like AF will be here any minute... Technically AF is late as of this morning, but that's based on a 27 day cycle... and I've had 31 day cycles before... Not out yet I suppose, but not optimistic...


----------



## HockeyMom

I just wanted to say Congrats to all of the New Mommies to be! Happy & healthy wishes for your next few months! :hug:

MrsMM24-You ROCK G/F! Thanks for the updates & the encouragement. 

As for me...I am placing a call to the Dr today to see if I can get in & get a blood test (I have this sick feeling in my gut I am outie--but oh well---we'll see). 2 weeks late tomorrow. 

MrsKG--I am totally with you sister! 

Best of Luck to everyone!


----------



## danimarie78

Boo hiss :( AF came on Friday. But, the good news is that I OVULATED!! This was my first month off the pill, and I have PCOS, so I was quite excited to see that spike on my chart! On to the next month...


----------



## Beauty2

danimarie78 said:


> Boo hiss :( AF came on Friday. But, the good news is that I OVULATED!! This was my first month off the pill, and I have PCOS, so I was quite excited to see that spike on my chart! On to the next month...

Sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs: but YAY!!! to Ov!!! Love the great attitude! Push forward and get that bfp!! Can't wait to see you with two beautiful pink lines! :happydance: FXD!!!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Lame AF. We are moving across the country in 8 months, so we're going to wait 2 cycles to try again. Timing a move and a birth wouldn't exactly be ideal, lol. Be back in a few months :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Tested 22nd and :bfn: Now am 14dpo and ?late?! Tested this morning and thought I saw very very faint line but gone after my shower so I'm saying it's :bfn: if still nothing by time off from work will test again.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i tested on the 21st which was the day AF was due and got a BFN iam now 3 days late still no AF!! which is never the case for me iam never late and always have AF symptoms only symptoms ive had is masses of cm and a burning sensation in lower abdomen?? going to test again tomorrow!!


----------



## Amandamb1108

Update on me i forgot about this thread but i got 2 BFPs on October 6th then AF arrived on October 7th. doctor said it was a chemical pregnancy. Hope November is the Month!


----------



## tryingforno2

Hi ladies, can I join? Af was due Sunday, still nothing, only just started having cramps but Af is only ever early, never late. And I'm feeling positive this cycle I don't know why? Babydust to all :) x


----------



## CuddleBunny

Hi, I just wanted to update that AF caught me. I was due to test on the 23rd...so you can update the list.

Grats on the new BFPs and good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

10DPO and BFN still! :cry:


----------



## Stephers35

TTC #1 and this is the first month trying. I am looking down the barrel at 35, so a bit nervous going in, but also positive! Used an OPK and got the smiley face and made sure bd happened two days before and after. The last few days have been crampy with sore bb's. Of course I tested today at 10 DPO and have been reading all of your wonderful posts on here (the most useful info I've found thus far!) and came up BFN! WHATEVER! I know that a first try would be quite the feat, but holding out hope. I've never had cramps before af, only three days into it, so I'm hoping they are a good sign!

Glad to read your thoughts and opinions; makes me feel like I am one of many! 

PS: this is my favorite emoticon ever! :sex: I think I laughed for 10 minutes when I noticed it on a different post!


----------



## RNTTC2011

:witch: got me for sure! On to November!


----------



## SpringH

AF Got me and we will be taking a few months off. We will be flying to Europe for our honeymoon at Christmas and we will start back up next year!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

GL spring and safe travels!


----------



## kailynn

:af: was ddue 10/24 but didn't come, testing on 10/26 if she still doesn't show!


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies so sorry the witch got so many and seems the rest have got bfns so far.....

Looks like there s a few of us at 10 dpo me included. I dont have any tests hopefully they will come this morning so i have collected my fmu oand will test when.they arrive. My temps still sky high too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## oorweeistyin

debzie said:


> Morning ladies so sorry the witch got so many and seems the rest have got bfns so far.....
> 
> Looks like there s a few of us at 10 dpo me included. I dont have any tests hopefully they will come this morning so i have collected my fmu oand will test when.they arrive. My temps still sky high too. Fingers crossed.

 my temp stayed the same, so at 12 dpi I tested even when I said I wouldn't!!!!! :bfn: and totally gutted AGAIN!!!!!

I'm going into my cave for some time :'(

GL to all you ladies with :bfp: and FX for you all still to test.....may be back in November but not much bd'ing going on in this casa!

Xxx :hugs: xxX


----------



## oorweeistyin

debzie said:


> Morning ladies so sorry the witch got so many and seems the rest have got bfns so far.....
> 
> Looks like there s a few of us at 10 dpo me included. I dont have any tests hopefully they will come this morning so i have collected my fmu oand will test when.they arrive. My temps still sky high too. Fingers crossed.

GL Debzie, thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

oorweeistyin said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Mummy2Asher - how did you confirm O? Is there a chance that you could have your O date wrong? A BFP wouldn't necessarily show up at 14DPO, it depends when implantation occured and some women just don't get BFP's even though they've had blood tests to confirm they're pregnant.
> 
> Mummy2Asher, I agree with Ickle pand.
> 
> I use a CBFM and it indicated my peak reading at CD17 and CD18, indicating O on CD18.
> 
> Have a look at my chart. FF actually says that I now actually o'd on CD35, my normal cycle is 31 and I too thought I was "late", which in a normal cycle I would have been.
> So I am now 11DPO for the 2nd TWW in this cycle and sitting on CD46 :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks for your replies!...
I get pain when I ovulate but also used a smiley face ovulation thing. I'm not sure how or even where to start with temping! Still no AF today...too afraid to test though :(


----------



## kasey c

Well tested this am as AF is a day late and BFN :( so just waiting for AF to arrive now :( xxx


----------



## Kantele

Quick question to ladies who are expert with Fertillity Friend website:

How does the different ovulation detectors work?
I have set it to OPK test, but I noticed that if I change it to "advanced" it puts me to 12DPO today. 
Why does it say that I ovulated 3 days later on the "advanced" mode than what my OPK test said?

Oh and still no AF... So I guess I must have OVd later, I am sure I will get hang of this one day :dohh:


----------



## Xanth

lizlovelust said:


> 10DPO and BFN still! :cry:

I got a BFN at 10dpo so don't give up yet. :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Mummy2Asher said:


> Thanks for your replies!...
> I get pain when I ovulate but also used a smiley face ovulation thing. I'm not sure how or even where to start with temping! Still no AF today...too afraid to test though :(

They're usually good indicators, but you can get multiple surges of LH (which is what the OPK sticks test for) without ovulating. If you want to look into temping, Fertility Friend is an amazing site. It has a charting course which teaches you everything and there are loads of ladies here who use it who can help you.



Kantele said:


> Quick question to ladies who are expert with Fertillity Friend website:
> 
> How does the different ovulation detectors work?
> I have set it to OPK test, but I noticed that if I change it to "advanced" it puts me to 12DPO today.
> Why does it say that I ovulated 3 days later on the "advanced" mode than what my OPK test said?
> 
> Oh and still no AF... So I guess I must have OVd later, I am sure I will get hang of this one day :dohh:

Advanced mode takes into account all of your fertile signs, OPK mode is really if you're just using OPK's and not temping. Advanced is the mode that FF recommends so I'd stick with that, because it's more accurate. It's disappointing to not be as many days post ov as you think you are but it's better that, than thinking AF's late and getting your hopes up. If that makes sense. 

Here is a link to what FF says about it - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Fertility_Friend_Interpretation_Methods.html


----------



## bubumaci

MrsMM24 said:


> BUBU, well, it was not out of the question, although I am sad you're out. I'm not leaving you though, as I am ready for your journey with DH to begin to get that BFP! :hugs: FXD!

Thank you honey!!! :hugs2: We'll see what yesterday's test results are and then I guess there will be nothing new until after our vacation. I really hope that the drops will do the trick, so that my DH doesn't have to go through more. Thank you for your support :kiss:



Amandamb1108 said:


> Update on me i forgot about this thread but i got 2 BFPs on October 6th then AF arrived on October 7th. doctor said it was a chemical pregnancy. Hope November is the Month!

So sorry, Amanda! :hugs::hugs:



Kantele said:


> Quick question to ladies who are expert with Fertillity Friend website:
> 
> How does the different ovulation detectors work?
> I have set it to OPK test, but I noticed that if I change it to "advanced" it puts me to 12DPO today.
> Why does it say that I ovulated 3 days later on the "advanced" mode than what my OPK test said?
> 
> Oh and still no AF... So I guess I must have OVd later, I am sure I will get hang of this one day :dohh:

When I saw that yours was the last post, I was hoping I could send you hugs and congratulations! :)
I am no expert on FF, but I think that the advanced setting goes by other signs, including the OPK - especially your temperatures. I was really surprised that the advanced setting put my OV date where my temp was already on the rise again and not at the lowest temperature (which I would have thought was my O-date - especially also based on CBFM) ... OPK really only says that from the positive, it will take 12 - 36 hours before you ovulate ... if you took it late in the afternoon and only just caught the beginning of the LH surge, that could explain it? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kantele

ickle pand said:


> Advanced mode takes into account all of your fertile signs, OPK mode is really if you're just using OPK's and not temping. Advanced is the mode that FF recommends so I'd stick with that, because it's more accurate. It's disappointing to not be as many days post ov as you think you are but it's better that, than thinking AF's late and getting your hopes up. If that makes sense.
> 
> Here is a link to what FF says about it - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Fertility_Friend_Interpretation_Methods.html

Thanks, I changed now to the advanced one so I guess I am on 12DPO now then! :dohh: And it looks like we timed our BDing totally wrong as well... Well live and learn I guess. 
I will be testing again on Friday then - Keep those fingers crossed!! :haha:



bubumaci said:


> When I saw that yours was the last post, I was hoping I could send you hugs and congratulations! :)
> I am no expert on FF, but I think that the advanced setting goes by other signs, including the OPK - especially your temperatures. I was really surprised that the advanced setting put my OV date where my temp was already on the rise again and not at the lowest temperature (which I would have thought was my O-date - especially also based on CBFM) ... OPK really only says that from the positive, it will take 12 - 36 hours before you ovulate ... if you took it late in the afternoon and only just caught the beginning of the LH surge, that could explain it? xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Ah I wish hun, I wish! 
I think I will make more sense of the temping and charting next month because this was my first month in FF.
Where are you going for vacation btw? I bet you will have a great time. :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Kantele said:


> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> When I saw that yours was the last post, I was hoping I could send you hugs and congratulations! :)
> I am no expert on FF, but I think that the advanced setting goes by other signs, including the OPK - especially your temperatures. I was really surprised that the advanced setting put my OV date where my temp was already on the rise again and not at the lowest temperature (which I would have thought was my O-date - especially also based on CBFM) ... OPK really only says that from the positive, it will take 12 - 36 hours before you ovulate ... if you took it late in the afternoon and only just caught the beginning of the LH surge, that could explain it? xxxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ah I wish hun, I wish!
> I think I will make more sense of the temping and charting next month because this was my first month in FF.
> Where are you going for vacation btw? I bet you will have a great time. :happydance:Click to expand...

I got really excited (since it was the first time temping for me too) when FF put my crosshairs in there :D Just confirming that I wasn't only getting the surge per CBFM, but really ovulating ... and also, I had a pretty clear indication when to expect my :witch: when my temperature dropped - also really cool to know and not be surprised. Just found it all really interesting (almost like a science project) :haha:

We fly out on the 8th first to Singapore (staying at Marina Bay Sands) and then on to Sydney for 10 days :happydance::happydance: (I am a closet Aussie :D) - it is a belated honeymoon for last year. I'm almost more excited about the flight, since I had heaps of miles, so I organised the Business Class flight for my DH using my miles and we paid for mine... so we are doing the whole thing Business Class (nearly wetting my pants at the thought of that) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations xanth!!!!!!!


----------



## Kantele

bubumaci said:


> Kantele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubumaci said:
> 
> 
> When I saw that yours was the last post, I was hoping I could send you hugs and congratulations! :)
> I am no expert on FF, but I think that the advanced setting goes by other signs, including the OPK - especially your temperatures. I was really surprised that the advanced setting put my OV date where my temp was already on the rise again and not at the lowest temperature (which I would have thought was my O-date - especially also based on CBFM) ... OPK really only says that from the positive, it will take 12 - 36 hours before you ovulate ... if you took it late in the afternoon and only just caught the beginning of the LH surge, that could explain it? xxxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ah I wish hun, I wish!
> I think I will make more sense of the temping and charting next month because this was my first month in FF.
> Where are you going for vacation btw? I bet you will have a great time. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I got really excited (since it was the first time temping for me too) when FF put my crosshairs in there :D Just confirming that I wasn't only getting the surge per CBFM, but really ovulating ... and also, I had a pretty clear indication when to expect my :witch: when my temperature dropped - also really cool to know and not be surprised. Just found it all really interesting (almost like a science project) :haha:
> 
> We fly out on the 8th first to Singapore (staying at Marina Bay Sands) and then on to Sydney for 10 days :happydance::happydance: (I am a closet Aussie :D) - it is a belated honeymoon for last year. I'm almost more excited about the flight, since I had heaps of miles, so I organised the Business Class flight for my DH using my miles and we paid for mine... so we are doing the whole thing Business Class (nearly wetting my pants at the thought of that) :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Omg, that sounds awesome! Can I come too??? (Business class for me too pls!!!) Hahaha, you lucky chick! My week in Egypt in the end of Nov doesn't sound so glamouros anymore haha. I bet you can't wait :happydance:


----------



## debzie

:bfn:with my fmu....a tiny bit gutted.


----------



## ickle pand

Its still early days Debzie. Hopefully you've got a little bean implanting as we speak and you'll get a BFP in a few days :)


----------



## SIEGAL

Finally got AF 6 days late. But it's ok. I can't expect to get pregnant the first month twice in a row right?, my husband has a feeling it will be month 3! I hope so. Off to nov thread.

Edit: also wanted to thank mrsMM for starting it. I have been reading it everyday almost and enjoying it.


----------



## LalaR

BFN for me so far but AF not due until Saturday and I am only 11dpo. Trying not to feel down about it. Loads of symptoms the past few days and ff say I have a possible triphasic chart which sounds promising. Just feeling yuk!!


----------



## CARNAT22

Period due today but I had 2 BFN's this morning so I will probably just join the November thread! 

[If anyone is confused I was planning to wait 2 weeks before testing on 4th November - but I gave in and tested much earlier!]


----------



## bubumaci

Kantele said:


> [
> 
> Omg, that sounds awesome! Can I come too??? (Business class for me too pls!!!) Hahaha, you lucky chick! My week in Egypt in the end of Nov doesn't sound so glamouros anymore haha. I bet you can't wait :happydance:

I am excited :D ... it is something special - don't normally do the business class thing :)
I went to Egypt in 2003 and loved it! Especially the diving in the Red Sea - it was the best diving location I have been to yet, and I have been to a few! :) I am sure you will love it :) :happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

The :witch: flew in this morning. :cry::cry: Off to November I guess. There's a lot of catching up to do over in that thread. GL to those still testing in Oct!


----------



## jessa_cole

Mummy2Asher said:


> oorweeistyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Mummy2Asher - how did you confirm O? Is there a chance that you could have your O date wrong? A BFP wouldn't necessarily show up at 14DPO, it depends when implantation occured and some women just don't get BFP's even though they've had blood tests to confirm they're pregnant.
> 
> Mummy2Asher, I agree with Ickle pand.
> 
> I use a CBFM and it indicated my peak reading at CD17 and CD18, indicating O on CD18.
> 
> Have a look at my chart. FF actually says that I now actually o'd on CD35, my normal cycle is 31 and I too thought I was "late", which in a normal cycle I would have been.
> So I am now 11DPO for the 2nd TWW in this cycle and sitting on CD46 :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your replies!...
> I get pain when I ovulate but also used a smiley face ovulation thing. I'm not sure how or even where to start with temping! Still no AF today...too afraid to test though :(Click to expand...

There's a temping guide on here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/756742-did-o-ladies-ovulation-bbt-temping-guide.html

OR, you can sign up with Fertility Friend (link to my chart in my signature). Fertilty Friend has a GREAT charting course that teaches you about temping and charting. :)


----------



## jessa_cole

Does anyone know if it's "normal" for your temp to rise during your period? My temp was nice and low yesterday but holy moly it jumped today. It went from 96.8 to 97.6. And yes, I did take it at the same time under the same conditions.


----------



## ickle pand

Jessa - I'm really not sure. Try doing the chart comparison and see how many similar charts you get. It could be because you had a day of heavy flow yesterday though.


----------



## debzie

Jessa some random high temps are normal during af if you search it on dd site it will tell you. I only l
Know because I have had a few. I now dont temp during af.


----------



## likeaustralia

11dpo today and temps still up in that triphasic area. I am waiting to test until tomorrow AM, so fingers crossed AF stays away (due today) and temps are still high in the morning. As far as other symptoms, my boobs feel huge and are pretty sore, not much else to report though.


----------



## cckarting

af got me, so i'm out too!


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! AMBERDW and LEESE!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, IWANNANOTHER, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx, CASSIE, DEANNA26, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SUNSHINE7125, BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, xxEMILYxx, LOVEDUPMUMMY, OPERALADY24, ANDYPANDA, MAUIADDICT, PINEAPPLEROCK, SOCRITEASE, TWEAK, WELSHPANDORA, WISHING89, EAANDBA_TTC, JHESSEY, KANTELE, KASEY C, LIKEAUSTRALIA, RIVER54, RORY83, AJMC, CHERRYLISCIOUS, FAIRYTOES, HOPING23, and LOVERBUG!!!!!!

It's never too late to join us!:wave: :wave: Welcome to the BFP party Ladies!!! TRYINGFORNO2, STEPHERS35, CARNAT22, and KAILYNN!! GL :dust: New additions, new TTC and possible bump buddies! I looooove it!!! :flower:

HOCKEYMOM, you are not an OUTIE yet! Glad you made the doc appt, and hope it yeilds a very happy sticky bean! GL :dust:
LIKEAUSTRALIA, definitely looks Triphastic, can't wait to see your test tomorrow. Keep in mind, that I have heard quite a bit about late bfps with Triphastic charts so don't get discourage!! GLFXD! :dust:
MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, GL testing today! :dust:
LIZLOVE, Hun, 10DPO is still very early, don't give up yet. GL :dust:
OORWEE, KASEY, and CARNAT22, no :af: = good sign, you are still chasing, hang in there: :dust:
DEBZIE, it is still early Hun, don't get discouraged or down, I would say wait till AF is late, maybe test this weekend. GL :dust:
LALAR, your symptoms are looking good, wiat a little, it is still early for you, AF isn't late it isn't time for your sticky bean to reveal yet. No :af: = good sign! :dust:
BUBU, how are you and DH holding up? I really hope the drops help so the testing and other stuff can be done for you both. On the other hand, I am uber excited about your upcoming "post-honeymoon"!!! Singapore AND Australia!! I am dying to get to Australia! You must PM me pics, the sights are rumored to be glorious. I just wanna see kangaroos and koalas!!
KANTELE, the advanced is the best as ICKLE and LIKEAUSTR said, they use the most things to accurately determine the OV date. I would leave it on adv. Chart still looks great. Asi am looking at it, your BD is still in good timing. Most PGs are the result of BD O-2 or OV day. You got that covered Hun, you are very much in this. FXD! :dust:
MUMMY2ASHER, PM, I will do all I can to help you with temping from afar:haha: fertilityfriend is one of the best, but I have my FXD that you won't need that help for at least 9 mos!!! GL :dust:
CURLYQ, where is this move taking you? I will be ready and happy to see you back here in a few months Hun! Safe travels.
JESSA, I totally agree with ICKLE, it may have quite a bit to do with the heavy flow. I have a had a couple of charts like that.
XANTH, I am glad you will check in with me, love to hear about you and growing sticky beany baby! :flower:
RIVER, I know those ICs got to you Hun, did you POAS!?!?!? Updates??


Hang in there LIKEAUST, EAANDBA_, HOCKEYMOM, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, LIZLOVE, OORWEEIS, KASEY C, DEBZIE, LALAR, and CARNAT22, BFNs are not the end, no af = good sign you are still in this chase! FXD! :dust:

:hugs: :hugs: AMANDAMB! I have seen a little of your journey through BNB, and I know it was saddening, but I am happy to see your optimism.:hugs: See you in November!

GOODVIBES2, DANIMARIE78, CURLYQ, CUDDLEBUNNY, RNTTC, SPRINGH, SIEGAL, KOZMIKITTEN, and CCKARTING, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

:test: xxEMILYxx!!!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## ickle pand

likeaustralia - your chart looks good! I hope your temps stay nice and high :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Thank you, MrsMM and ickle pand. Your words of support are so nice!! 

I didn't test this morning, but my boobs feel HUGE and are a bit sore. I am planning to test in the morning at 12dpo, if AF doesn't show tonight when she is due.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hey MrsMM,

Thanks for your words of support, I know it's early but I just want to either get my bfp or start another cycle as this one has now lasted 47 days with 2 tww's......enough is enough :dohh:

FX for everyone else and I will not test again now until Saturday. So here's hoping you are right :thumbup:


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsMM - do you know why triphasic charts seem to produce later BFPs? Anywhere you could point me to read about it? (It's ok if you don't - was just curious to see what you've seen. :))


----------



## likeaustralia

Also (and sorry to keep posting), DH is away this week starting tomorrow and won't be back until Saturday morning, so I've been plotting in my head all the fun ways to surprise him if I do get my BFP while he's gone. I'm absolutely torturing myself and I know I should stop, but I can't help it!


----------



## lovelylisa84

My official test date is tomorrow but I have already tested with BFN yesterday. :( I think im out.


----------



## ickle pand

likeaustralia said:


> Also (and sorry to keep posting), DH is away this week starting tomorrow and won't be back until Saturday morning, so I've been plotting in my head all the fun ways to surprise him if I do get my BFP while he's gone. I'm absolutely torturing myself and I know I should stop, but I can't help it!

I do that too! In fact I bought a pair of little white baby bootees one says 50% Mummy and the other says 50% Daddy and I have them all wrapped up and hidden away for when it happens again. I did wonder if it was a good idea after the m/c but I decided that I'm not going to let that sour my happiness at being pregnant again. Not making a big fuss about being pregnant, wouldn't have made the m/c any less devastating so when it happens again I'm going to enjoy every second I can :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Pretty sure I'm going to be out. Temps took a significant drop below the coverline :( Looks AF will show in the next day or 2.


----------



## debzie

Likeaustrailia I've just overlaid my chart on yours they are very similar fingers crossed for both.of is. I think a triphasic chart has something to do with the pregnancy causing an increase in progesterone production. There is a study on ff stating that only 4.9 % of non pregnancy charts are triphasic....sounds good.


----------



## likeaustralia

Good luck debzie!! When are you planning to test?


----------



## River54

Tested on the weekend and yesterday - bfn. Had a good birthday weekend, regardless of the negative. (watched our dd play 2 awesome games that day, then on to a fancy dinner)
AF showed up last night, so I am out for this month. Going to start charting, so took my temp this morning, and have been learning about charting. Ordering more ics...
MrsMM - Can you put me down in the Nov thread for Nov 20? I also want to thank you for your positive responses and encouragement.


----------



## debzie

likeaustralia said:


> Good luck debzie!! When are you planning to test?

Will be testing every day with my ICS but if there is a snifter of a line i have a digital on standby for 14 dpo which is Saturday . I have a 13 day lp the witch usually arrives late afternoon or at night. Pray the only witch i see is my dd dressed up for haloween lol. X


----------



## jessa_cole

ickle pand said:


> Jessa - I'm really not sure. Try doing the chart comparison and see how many similar charts you get. It could be because you had a day of heavy flow yesterday though.




debzie said:


> Jessa some random high temps are normal during af if you search it on dd site it will tell you. I only l
> Know because I have had a few. I now dont temp during af.

Thanks! I searched FF for awhile and found a few. It's not "common" but it does seem normal. =)


----------



## MrsMM24

LIKEAUST, I saw it on FF as well like DEBZIE, I would try there. As well, there is a thread on BNB (I'm looking for you) that was about 18DPO or later bfps and alot of their charts were Triphastic. I sure hope for you and DEBZIE, that this is the beginning of some lovely BFPS! FXD!:dust:

LOVELYLISA, :wave: welcome, I am adding you for tomorrow. GL FXD! :dust: Don't be discouraged, just so you know, there have been plenty of ladies that got a bfn and then turned around and got a bfp the next day.

ICKLE, loooove that idea! Of course we wouldn't have "daddy" as one... :haha: But that's totally cute and soooo happy you aren't letting the MC spoil your future PG enjoyment! :dust;

TWEAK, no :af:=still chasing Hun! :dust:

RIVER, Awesome that you had a great birthday weekend! :thumbup: CONGRATS to your daughter's 2 games, I know you were just so proud. Sooo sorry AF flew in! :hugs: She was nice enough not to spoil your weekend. It is my absolute pleasure to be supportive and encouraging to each of you on your journey! It warms my heart. I look forward to seeing you through to a BFP in Nov!


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks MrsMM. I was looking on FF and saw a range of BFP days on triphasic charts. I'm still on the early side though, even at 11 dpo, so I'm still feeling pretty good about things. :)

How about you? I know you were worried because of being sick...


----------



## Stephers35

11 DPO and still BFN! Although...

I thought I saw a faint wide line, but I used the CB test and that has blue dye, so I am going to test again (because I clearly have no self control:dohh:) tomorrow morning with a FRER. Cramping is finally gone and now I have a metalic taste going on along with the sore BB's, so I am feeling like I just need to wait to get the bfp...

AF is due in either 3 or 5 days depending on which chart and/or device I choose to believe! :shrug:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Debzie and Likeaustralia......could you do me a wee favour?

I overlaid my chart with your 2 and they seem pretty similar after O....could you have a wee look and see what you think?

I'm going out of my tiny wee head here aaaarrrrrggghhhh!

Ickle pand, that is the sweetest thing I ever heard :hugs:

Mrs MM you are an inspiration and keep me going with your lovely words of encouragement. I am not going to test until Saturday now, up to you if you want to move me on the front page but I will let you know either way anyway :coffee:

I so want a wee :baby:


----------



## debzie

oorweeistyin said:


> Debzie and Likeaustralia......could you do me a wee favour?
> 
> I overlaid my chart with your 2 and they seem pretty similar after O....could you have a wee look and see what you think?
> 
> I'm going out of my tiny wee head here aaaarrrrrggghhhh!
> 
> Ickle pand, that is the sweetest thing I ever heard :hugs:
> 
> Mrs MM you are an inspiration and keep me going with your lovely words of encouragement. I am not going to test until Saturday now, up to you if you want to move me on the front page but I will let you know either way anyway :coffee:
> 
> I so want a wee :baby:

Your temps are still up and that is always a good sign hun. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. I know how bad you want this bfp. x


----------



## Momma.Bear

I think what i thought was my bfp was an evap.
Ive had nothing but bfns since.
:'(


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0825copy.jpg

I'm 6dpo I think, not 11dpo:shrug:

But I played with the contrast to see if I really saw aline or not in person, and I swear I can see it if I squint in real life.:shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

I see a line!! :happydance: not even on the tweaked one!!


----------



## lizlovelust

skeet9924 said:


> I see a line!! :happydance: not even on the tweaked one!!

the top one is contrasted but thats it.:wacko:


----------



## lovelylisa84

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0825copy.jpg
> 
> I'm 6dpo I think, not 11dpo:shrug:
> 
> But I played with the contrast to see if I really saw aline or not in person, and I swear I can see it if I squint in real life.:shrug:

I def see a line.:thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

lovelylisa84 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0825copy.jpg
> 
> I'm 6dpo I think, not 11dpo:shrug:
> 
> But I played with the contrast to see if I really saw aline or not in person, and I swear I can see it if I squint in real life.:shrug:
> 
> I def see a line.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope its a real line!


----------



## Katie blue

I am 11dpo, temps keep going up but I'm getting bfns :( really frustrating coz I feel so naseous and tired the last few days.


----------



## 143Mom

Katie blue said:


> I am 11dpo, temps keep going up but I'm getting bfns :( really frustrating coz I feel so naseous and tired the last few days.

I am aright there with you Katie blue. I feel like I am going insane. I just hope that its not becuase I want a baby so badly that I am psycing myself out. Hang in there and lots of sticky :dust: to you! FXD


----------



## likeaustralia

KatieBlue - I'm 11dpo with high temps too. I didn't test today, but tested yesterday and got a BFN. I'm planning on testing tomorrow if AF doesn't show tonight. Are you testing again tomorrow? :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kantele

:witch: flew in this evening :growlmad:, see u in November thread :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

lizlovelust - the problem with tweaking pics is that the antibody strip is always there, so it might just be that that you're seeing, not a actual line. I really hope it's a real one though


----------



## debzie

Looks like thete is a few of us on this progesterone induced hell of a tww. Fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## Katie blue

likeaustralia said:


> KatieBlue - I'm 11dpo with high temps too. I didn't test today, but tested yesterday and got a BFN. I'm planning on testing tomorrow if AF doesn't show tonight. Are you testing again tomorrow? :dust: :dust: :dust:

I want to but ive run out of IC hpts and only have opk's left. I will test with opk tomorrow. If I don't get AF by the weekend I will get a FRER. Good luck testing! Do u have alot of symptoms?


----------



## likeaustralia

Katie blue said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> KatieBlue - I'm 11dpo with high temps too. I didn't test today, but tested yesterday and got a BFN. I'm planning on testing tomorrow if AF doesn't show tonight. Are you testing again tomorrow? :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I want to but ive run out of IC hpts and only have opk's left. I will test with opk tomorrow. If I don't get AF by the weekend I will get a FRER. Good luck testing! Do u have alot of symptoms?Click to expand...

High BBTs, full/sore boobs, lots of creamy CM 8 & 9 dpo, random twinges, gas :blush: and really tired. Also, face is breaking out like it did when I was a teenager. What about you?


----------



## RNTTC2011

LikeAustralia - your chart looks amazing!! FX'd for you! Those symptoms sound really promising too. Hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Got my BFP!!!!!!!!:happydance: im sooooo exciteddd and nervous! AF was due on the 30th
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111025-01312.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babydeabreu

2012Hoping said:


> Got my BFP!!!!!!!!:happydance: im sooooo exciteddd and nervous! AF was due on the 30th

Fantastic..congrats to you hun...

wishing you H&H 9months xx


----------



## babydeabreu

lizlovelust said:


> lovelylisa84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0825copy.jpg
> 
> I'm 6dpo I think, not 11dpo:shrug:
> 
> But I played with the contrast to see if I really saw aline or not in person, and I swear I can see it if I squint in real life.:shrug:
> 
> I def see a line.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope its a real line!Click to expand...

i see it i see it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

congrats hun, xx


----------



## lizlovelust

So I think the line I got today was an evap...:cry:

But then again I am only 6dpo today I guess my O date was wrong.:shrug:

I\m 6dpo and not 11 dpo and I have bad cramps, their nothing like AF though:wacko:


----------



## babydeabreu

lizlovelust said:


> So I think the line I got today was an evap...:cry:
> 
> But then again I am only 6dpo today I guess my O date was wrong.:shrug:
> 
> I\m 6dpo and not 11 dpo and I have bad cramps, their nothing like AF though:wacko:

but your test are showing some good lines?


----------



## lizlovelust

babydeabreu said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So I think the line I got today was an evap...:cry:
> 
> But then again I am only 6dpo today I guess my O date was wrong.:shrug:
> 
> I\m 6dpo and not 11 dpo and I have bad cramps, their nothing like AF though:wacko:
> 
> but your test are showing some good lines?Click to expand...

I contrasted the lighting, so I think it was an evap or just an indent :cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

hummm test again tomorrow hun, if you get another faint line then maybe its a sign of something good xx


----------



## lizlovelust

babydeabreu said:


> hummm test again tomorrow hun, if you get another faint line then maybe its a sign of something good xx

yea We'll see I guess! FX!


----------



## Stephers35

lizlovelust said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hummm test again tomorrow hun, if you get another faint line then maybe its a sign of something good xx
> 
> yea We'll see I guess! FX!Click to expand...

Sounds like your symptoms are good though! TWW is something else!


----------



## Katie blue

likeaustralia said:


> Katie blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> KatieBlue - I'm 11dpo with high temps too. I didn't test today, but tested yesterday and got a BFN. I'm planning on testing tomorrow if AF doesn't show tonight. Are you testing again tomorrow? :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I want to but ive run out of IC hpts and only have opk's left. I will test with opk tomorrow. If I don't get AF by the weekend I will get a FRER. Good luck testing! Do u have alot of symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> High BBTs, full/sore boobs, lots of creamy CM 8 & 9 dpo, random twinges, gas :blush: and really tired. Also, face is breaking out like it did when I was a teenager. What about you?Click to expand...

Pretty much the same symptoms but also dizzy and naseous. I think I am out tho :( saw the tiniest amount of red in my cm today :( this happened a few months ago and then AF came on a few days later.


----------



## lizlovelust

Stephers35 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hummm test again tomorrow hun, if you get another faint line then maybe its a sign of something good xx
> 
> yea We'll see I guess! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your symptoms are good though! TWW is something else!Click to expand...

Yea I sure hope this is my month1 Check my journal out for more details!:thumbup:


----------



## Abii

Ohh ladies i think i have some good news...
since my ph leves are off i figured O' wont show on opk's[which is why i didn't really want to use them] but this morning and afternoon i got really dark opk's.
Here's image of them
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1025011859.jpg
We've been bd'ing every morning since about cd5[just to be sure we didn't miss any chance of the fertile window or O'] So im feeling pretty good about this cycle so far.
my temp dropped way low too, not that it means anything but im even having O pains and stuff as well so i have a feeling i am or will be O'ing soon:happydance:
we'll just keep using preseed and softcups.
Ill keep you ladies updated on more:thumbup:


----------



## ~chipper~

Well, AF decided to pay her visit a day early....and she came with a vengeance! Oh well, off to Nov Thread :flower: I was due to test the 28th...

MrsMM, Thanks so much for all your work on these! 

Congrats to all the BFP and lots of baby dust to all waiting to test!


----------



## 2012Hoping

congrats hun get bedding!!!


----------



## HStein

I dunno, Liz...REALLY doesnt look like evap to me...it has color. FX'd for you!
WTG, Abii...get to work, lil lady!
Very sorry the witch got to you, chipper...keep up the PMA, it will go a long way!

This month is drawing to a close, but I am still stalking the thread and will keep up with all of you on the Nov testing thread as well! Congrats to all the expectant mommies from this month, and best wishes for those still waiting to test and all those who are on to trying next cycle!


----------



## lizlovelust

HStein said:


> I dunno, Liz...REALLY doesnt look like evap to me...it has color. FX'd for you!
> WTG, Abii...get to work, lil lady!
> Very sorry the witch got to you, chipper...keep up the PMA, it will go a long way!
> 
> This month is drawing to a close, but I am still stalking the thread and will keep up with all of you on the Nov testing thread as well! Congrats to all the expectant mommies from this month, and best wishes for those still waiting to test and all those who are on to trying next cycle!

Even though I contrasted the lighting you think it's a positive still :shrug:


----------



## HStein

I couldn't get a good line on FRER until like 13dpo...it looks like mine at 9 & 10 DPO. Let me try and find a pic of mine from back then.


----------



## lizlovelust

HStein said:


> I couldn't get a good line on FRER until like 13dpo...it looks like mine at 9 & 10 DPO. Let me try and find a pic of mine from back then.

but in person you have to squint to really see anything that's why I took a photo and contrasted the lighting and then I could see it


----------



## HStein

I understand, but it has color...evaps are grey. How long after you POAS did the line show up, and how long until you took the photo? This is mine from 10dpo with FMU...I am very much preggy, too! https://i39.tinypic.com/29axwz8.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

HStein said:


> I understand, but it has color...evaps are grey. How long after you POAS did the line show up, and how long until you took the photo? This is mine from 10dpo with FMU...I am very much preggy, too! https://i39.tinypic.com/29axwz8.jpg

I took it about 5 min. after I took the test.


----------



## HStein

Test tomorrow with FMU! Get a $ store test if possible! I got beautiful lines with those at 9DPO. I got mine online but they are the same test. Fx'd for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

HStein said:


> Test tomorrow with FMU! Get a $ store test if possible! I got beautiful lines with those at 9DPO. I got mine online but they are the same test. Fx'd for you!

I'll only be 7dpo tomorrow though. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

bfp ladies!!!! 5 days late!!! im so over the moon!!! got a dark bfp this morning on a first response test...hope you can see on the pic my cam is an slr and i dont have a close up lens....but here we go, hope you can see it!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7335a.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## oorweeistyin

Mummy2Asher said:


> bfp ladies!!!! 5 days late!!! im so over the moon!!! got a dark bfp this morning on a first response test...hope you can see on the pic my cam is an slr and i dont have a close up lens....but here we go, hope you can see it!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:

I can safely say today with my huge temp drop that I'm defo out!

No bding for me in November as OH away.....maybe see you ladies over the coming months. 

big :hugs: to everyone and :dust: 

Thanks for all your support :flower:


----------



## bubumaci

MrsMM24 said:


> BUBU, how are you and DH holding up? I really hope the drops help so the testing and other stuff can be done for you both. On the other hand, I am uber excited about your upcoming "post-honeymoon"!!! Singapore AND Australia!! I am dying to get to Australia! You must PM me pics, the sights are rumored to be glorious. I just wanna see kangaroos and koalas!!

Hi There :wave: we're doing OK - not really thinking about it much, as nothing will happen now for a few weeks. Waiting for Monday's SA results - and we'll see after vacation what the next steps are :)
Like you, I am getting ultra excited about our "post-honeymoon" :) Actually had a weird dream about it last night :) (That I had forgotten my camera, that DH had taken it, but that I had forgotten the charger and adapter for the Australian plugs... :) I love Australia! Lived for nearly a year in Perth after Uni ... then about 7 years later went back to WA for 3 weeks, 2007 travelled with a friend from Cairns to Brisbane and then 2008 by myself with backpack from Brisbane to Melbourne :) So it's my third trip to Sydney - and it is true, it has an amazing atmosphere and the sights are incredible. Definitely can post piccies :) :hugs::flower:



lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0825copy.jpg
> 
> I'm 6dpo I think, not 11dpo:shrug:
> 
> But I played with the contrast to see if I really saw aline or not in person, and I swear I can see it if I squint in real life.:shrug:

I think I can see a line! :)



Kantele said:


> :witch: flew in this evening :growlmad:, see u in November thread :flower:

Awww :hugs: ... I am with you all the way honey :) I guess I shall start reading the November thread, even though there will probably be no testing that month for me :) :hugs::hugs:



2012Hoping said:


> Got my BFP!!!!!!!!:happydance: im sooooo exciteddd and nervous! AF was due on the 30th

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Mummy2Asher said:


> bfp ladies!!!! 5 days late!!! im so over the moon!!! got a dark bfp this morning on a first response test...hope you can see on the pic my cam is an slr and i dont have a close up lens....but here we go, hope you can see it!!

Don't even need a magnifying glass for that one :) Very clear positive!! Congratulations! :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## Sunnie1984

Lizlovelust I can see a line! It's so early if you are only 6dpo and not 11dpo, so try again tomorrow with fmu and I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Mrsmm your chart looks fabulous! Fingers crossed for you! 

2010mum and Asher - Congrats :happydance:

As for me, my chart is very confused. I got a positive OPK for three days, Thursday-Saturday last week (CD37-39). My temp dropped CD35. 

So my chart keeps changing its mind. Originally it said I o'd on Thursday CD37, and I panicked as DH had been away and so I thought we'd missed the boat. BD'd Thursday, Saturday and Monday just in case. 

But now charts are saying I O'd on Sunday CD40 although I swore I felt ovulation on Friday CD38. So I was 6dpo and now I am 3dpo. 

Grrr frustrating but at least we had some time to have some sperm waiting I guess. 

My temp is significantly on the rise again though so hopefully I definitely o'd and we're just sitting in a later 2ww now. I'll still test on the 31st, because I'm not sure I can bear to leave this thread yet but I think I'll be onto November really. 

xx


----------



## kasey c

Congrats to all the new BFPs!! Unfortunately AF arrived first thing this a.m - we are going to stop ttc now until next year now. Good luck everyone, hope you all get your BFPs soon xxx


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm out too - AF came this morning. :(


----------



## babydeabreu

Mummy2Asher said:


> bfp ladies!!!! 5 days late!!! im so over the moon!!! got a dark bfp this morning on a first response test...hope you can see on the pic my cam is an slr and i dont have a close up lens....but here we go, hope you can see it!!

yeah i see it hun.. congrats to you..wishing you a H&H 9 months xx




kasey c said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs!! Unfortunately AF arrived first thing this a.m - we are going to stop ttc now until next year now. Good luck everyone, hope you all get your BFPs soon xxx





Tweak0605 said:


> I'm out too - AF came this morning. :(

sorry she got you both lots of babydust for next month xx


----------



## missbabes

I'm out as AF made a very unexpected arrival four days early this morning, and here I was hoping that I would actually get to do a test for a change :nope:


----------



## likeaustralia

12dpo here and BFN, but temps ate still high, boobs hurt and no AF, so there's still hope!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations mummy2asher and 2012hoping!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 mos!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## debzie

Tested this morning and bfn. My temps is taking a dive too. Not as hopefull as i was bit iknow there is still a glimer


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - that's not a dive! Your temp is still higher than any other this cycle and higher than it was at this point in your pregnancy cycle.


----------



## paula181

Congratulations to all the BFP's :dance: and :hugs: to the ones that the :witch: got

xx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Officially out... AF arrived this morning... 3 days late!
On to November...


----------



## likeaustralia

debzie said:


> Tested this morning and bfn. My temps is taking a dive too. Not as hopefull as i was bit iknow there is still a glimer

debzie - I'm at 12dpo and still getting BFNs too, but my chart is showing high temps. I am keeping hope and you should too! :) 

I figure I'm already doing better than last month because AF came on 11 dpo and I'm at 12 dpo with no sign of her!! If nothing else, my LP is already longer!

For all of the ladies still waiting for their BFPs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! ALLIE2009, BABYMAAM13, LOVELYLISA84, and VANIILLA!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, IWANNANOTHER, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx, CASSIE, DEANNA26, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SUNSHINE7125, BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, xxEMILYxx, LOVEDUPMUMMY, OPERALADY24, ANDYPANDA, MAUIADDICT, PINEAPPLEROCK, SOCRITEASE, WELSHPANDORA, WISHING89, JHESSEY, LIKEAUSTRALIA, RIVER54, RORY83, AJMC, CHERRYLISCIOUS, FAIRYTOES, HOPING23, LOVERBUG, AMBERDW and LEESE!!!!!!

LIKEAUSTRALIA, I am very worried about being sick, that it may have hammpered the implantation, as it appears I actually did OV. We will see. Don't worry about your BFN, your symptoms are great!! GLFXD! :dust:
MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, Have you tested???! :dust:
LIZLOVE, if you are now 6DPO it is VERY early so I wouldn't be at all discouraged, give it a couple of days and test again, because it does appear that there was some color in the pic you posted. GL :dust:
CARNAT22, no :af: = good sign, you are still chasing, how are things today? :dust:
DEBZIE, it is still early Hun, I still think testing this weekend will be good, when is AF due again? GL :dust:
LALAR, No :af: = good sign! How are you doing today?:dust:
ABII, looks like OV! GL
HSTEIN, sooo good to hear from you Hun! Glad you and beany baby are doing well. I love that you come in and plan to check on the ladies from time to time. That is exactly what I envisioned from my testing threads, a way to create a bridge between ladies all around the same time, so they can find buddies for any stage of TTC :hugs: :flower:
BUBU, I am holding you to pics! I will PM you my email address. YAY! I cannot wait to hear of your great time. I have started the Dec thread so I will attach link to front page of Nov, stop in, may be the TTC month for you...FXD!!
SUNNIE, THANK YOU!!! Now, either way, which ever OV date is permanent, you are very much in the chase with those BD days! Waiting is the best they say.... As for testing into Nov, I am too, AF will be late IN Nov but I start testing Fri!!!!FXD!:dust:
MISSBABES, do you temp, OPK? Since AF was early, I think you would benefit from them to pinpoint OV date. If you don't have fertilityfriend, hit my chart and sign up! I will gladly help you through.... GL
RIVER???? :test: :test: updates!!??

Hang in there STEPHERS35, KATIE BLUE, 143MOM, LIKEAUSTRALIA, and DEBZIE, BFNs are not the end, no af = good sign you are still in this chase! FXD! :dust:

:hugs: :hugs: MOMMA.BEAR! I don't think that was an evap Hun, they are gray as mentioned, there was color. FXD! :dust:

KANTELE, CHIPPER, OOWEEIS, KASEY C, TWEAK, MISSBABES, and EAANDBA, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

:happydance: CONGRATS :happydance: 2012HOPING and MUMMY2ASHER!!! Wishing you a very H&H 9 mos!!! 

MUMMY2ASHER, I guess you didn't need that temping help I offered as I suspected :haha: YAAY!

_*SS 8DPO:*_ Twinges in tummy. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Gassy. Feeling wet below belt. Skin Breaking out.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## skeet9924

congrats to all the new :bfp:!!! and :hugs: to the ones the witch has gotten.

MrsMM- You do a fantastic job at these threads!! They are always so up to date and you are always completly on top of everything and know whats going on!! Thank you so much for running these threads for us!!


----------



## Stephers35

So, I am apparently a more emotional person than I thought! Can't hide from yourself, I suppose. I'm new to all of this and boy has the tww been stressful. It really shouldn't as this could take some time, but my head and my heart just don't seem to mesh well! 12 dpo today and still a bfn. Feel a little like I am going to get af as I am starting to feel some pressure. Doesn't explain the cramping 8-10 dpo, so I might be headed to the doc to discuss. Never had that before. Still holding out that af doesn't arrive early or on saturday as expected.

Is there a place online where one can purchase obsurd amounts of this "baby dust?"

Any new bfp's out there? I find it so exciting and heartwarming when other people post their happy news!


----------



## 2012Hoping

I confirmed with a digital last night with not held peee!!!!!!yayy


----------



## Stephers35

2012Hoping said:


> I confirmed with a digital last night with not held peee!!!!!!yayy

Congrats! I feel better already!


----------



## debzie

Mrsmm af is due friday night sat morning at the latest.


----------



## 143Mom

debzie said:


> Mrsmm af is due friday night sat morning at the latest.

FXD for you that AF leaves you alone this weekend. I am in the same boat as you. I have 4 more days until I can officially test. I think I need to get some ICs though because this two week wait is killing me and I am going to spend a small fortune on test fromt he store if I have to keep doing this. We have been TTC since 11/10 with one MC in July so I am here for you and can relate to the fustrations!

Hope your a sprayed with sticky baby dust today!
XO


----------



## 143Mom

skeet9924 said:


> congrats to all the new :bfp:!!! and :hugs: to the ones the witch has gotten.
> 
> MrsMM- You do a fantastic job at these threads!! They are always so up to date and you are always completly on top of everything and know whats going on!! Thank you so much for running these threads for us!!

lots and lots of stick baby dust to you!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## 143Mom

anyone out there have a metal taste in their mouth? Not testing until the 28 but I am doing some symptom spotting


----------



## debzie

Thanks 143mom. I have had a metalic taste for ages now. For me it used to be a sign i was pregnant but i had it last few cycles now. Hope its a good sign for you. On the symptom front i have loads. From nausea to bloating and contipation. I cannot walk past a loo without needing to go. My boobs have gone up nearly a cup size and are sore itchy and veinier. The only downer
is my pmt at the moment am so irritable.
Oh and I have cramps spots and cannot stop eating. To name just a few. X


----------



## likeaustralia

debzie, I'm stilled crossing my fingers for you!! Hoping for BFPs for both of us. :hug:


----------



## 2012Hoping

those symptoms sound promising ladies


----------



## Sunnie1984

Debzie, your chart looks great, I wish mine looked like that! FXD for you, hopefully this is your month. 

MrsMM, I know lol, thank god it moved back a couple of days, hopefully we'll get lucky! When are you planning to test? 

xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies I know it looks great its just my ICS are not agreeing at the moment. See what temp tomorrow brings. x


----------



## likeaustralia

Ladies - I found this the other day and thought I would share. It says at 12dpo, the HCG range is 0-50miu, with an average of 25, which means all of us testing around this time are super early! And we have to remember that the ladies who get early BFPs aren't the majority, even if it seeeeems like they are everywhere.

Anyway, here's the link: https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## debzie

likeaustralia said:


> Ladies - I found this the other day and thought I would share. It says at 12dpo, the HCG range is 0-50miu, with an average of 25, which means all of us testing around this time are super early! And we have to remember that the ladies who get early BFPs aren't the majority, even if it seeeeems like they are everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, here's the link: https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Thankyou for that...and that is beta hcg which is far higher than that secreted in urine.


----------



## 143Mom

debzie said:


> Thanks 143mom. I have had a metalic taste for ages now. For me it used to be a sign i was pregnant but i had it last few cycles now. Hope its a good sign for you. On the symptom front i have loads. From nausea to bloating and contipation. I cannot walk past a loo without needing to go. My boobs have gone up nearly a cup size and are sore itchy and veinier. The only downer
> is my pmt at the moment am so irritable.
> Oh and I have cramps spots and cannot stop eating. To name just a few. X

have you check your cervical position yet? Mine is usully mid range and hard and when I check today I could barely feel it, it was so high and it was super soft. I did some research on line and the majority says position is not reliable. Any thoughts?


----------



## LalaR

Thanks MrsMM. Feeling better today but had a little bit of pale brown spotting only when checking CM. Too late for it to be IB as chart went triphasic a few days ago. Temps still way up but got feeling low in abdomen that AF is coming early. Never been this early before so who knows what is happening.
It sounds as though things are promising for you. You deserve it after all the support you give us ladies. Fxd and loads of baby dust coming your way. L x


----------



## MrsMM24

I know that it seems early to some of you, but those that have longer cycles or that had to skip a cycle for any given reason, can appreciate the next link.... GL FXD! :dust:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...oin-us-here-find-bump-buddy.html#post13615590 December Thread


----------



## Stephers35

likeaustralia said:


> Ladies - I found this the other day and thought I would share. It says at 12dpo, the HCG range is 0-50miu, with an average of 25, which means all of us testing around this time are super early! And we have to remember that the ladies who get early BFPs aren't the majority, even if it seeeeems like they are everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, here's the link: https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Thanks for this! You're my hero!


----------



## MrsRB

Hey ladies! I am testing tomorrow morning! AF is 3days late and ive had cramping & been very gassy! TMI! lol I am keeping my fingers crossed! I refused to symptom spot but the cramps and gas obvious! Hoping for my BFP tomorrow


----------



## debzie

143Mom said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks 143mom. I have had a metalic taste for ages now. For me it used to be a sign i was pregnant but i had it last few cycles now. Hope its a good sign for you. On the symptom front i have loads. From nausea to bloating and contipation. I cannot walk past a loo without needing to go. My boobs have gone up nearly a cup size and are sore itchy and veinier. The only downer
> is my pmt at the moment am so irritable.
> Oh and I have cramps spots and cannot stop eating. To name just a few. X
> 
> have you check your cervical position yet? Mine is usully mid range and hard and when I check today I could barely feel it, it was so high and it was super soft. I did some research on line and the majority says position is not reliable. Any thoughts?Click to expand...

Yeah hun mine is still just in reach and is more medium today...its another good sign for both of us.


----------



## debzie

MrsMM24 said:


> I know that it seems early to some of you, but those that have longer cycles or that had to skip a cycle for any given reason, can appreciate the next link.... GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...oin-us-here-find-bump-buddy.html#post13615590 December Thread

If I am out this cycle I will be joining the december one. OH works away from home as you may remember and at the moment is away for a long stint from monday (only returing for a family funeral). He will be away through all of my fertile time next cycle....a waste I know. x


----------



## oorweeistyin

debzie said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> I know that it seems early to some of you, but those that have longer cycles or that had to skip a cycle for any given reason, can appreciate the next link.... GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...oin-us-here-find-bump-buddy.html#post13615590 December Thread
> 
> If I am out this cycle I will be joining the december one. OH works away from home as you may remember and at the moment is away for a long stint from monday (only returing for a family funeral). He will be away through all of my fertile time next cycle....a waste I know. xClick to expand...

Well Debzie, I hope not to see you there!!! (in the nicest possible way....obviously!!!) lol :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Kinda confused on why my chart decided to take a dip today. :shrug:


----------



## jessa_cole

lizlovelust said:


> Kinda confused on why my chart decided to take a dip today. :shrug:

Most women have a dip around 5-9dpo. For some, it's implantation, for others, it's just a random dip.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

MrsMM24 said:


> :test: TODAY!! ALLIE2009, BABYMAAM13, LOVELYLISA84, and VANIILLA!!!:test:
> 
> :coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, IWANNANOTHER, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx, CASSIE, DEANNA26, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SUNSHINE7125, BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, xxEMILYxx, LOVEDUPMUMMY, OPERALADY24, ANDYPANDA, MAUIADDICT, PINEAPPLEROCK, SOCRITEASE, WELSHPANDORA, WISHING89, JHESSEY, LIKEAUSTRALIA, RIVER54, RORY83, AJMC, CHERRYLISCIOUS, FAIRYTOES, HOPING23, LOVERBUG, AMBERDW and LEESE!!!!!!
> 
> LIKEAUSTRALIA, I am very worried about being sick, that it may have hammpered the implantation, as it appears I actually did OV. We will see. Don't worry about your BFN, your symptoms are great!! GLFXD! :dust:
> MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, Have you tested???! :dust:
> LIZLOVE, if you are now 6DPO it is VERY early so I wouldn't be at all discouraged, give it a couple of days and test again, because it does appear that there was some color in the pic you posted. GL :dust:
> CARNAT22, no :af: = good sign, you are still chasing, how are things today? :dust:
> DEBZIE, it is still early Hun, I still think testing this weekend will be good, when is AF due again? GL :dust:
> LALAR, No :af: = good sign! How are you doing today?:dust:
> ABII, looks like OV! GL
> HSTEIN, sooo good to hear from you Hun! Glad you and beany baby are doing well. I love that you come in and plan to check on the ladies from time to time. That is exactly what I envisioned from my testing threads, a way to create a bridge between ladies all around the same time, so they can find buddies for any stage of TTC :hugs: :flower:
> BUBU, I am holding you to pics! I will PM you my email address. YAY! I cannot wait to hear of your great time. I have started the Dec thread so I will attach link to front page of Nov, stop in, may be the TTC month for you...FXD!!
> SUNNIE, THANK YOU!!! Now, either way, which ever OV date is permanent, you are very much in the chase with those BD days! Waiting is the best they say.... As for testing into Nov, I am too, AF will be late IN Nov but I start testing Fri!!!!FXD!:dust:
> MISSBABES, do you temp, OPK? Since AF was early, I think you would benefit from them to pinpoint OV date. If you don't have fertilityfriend, hit my chart and sign up! I will gladly help you through.... GL
> RIVER???? :test: :test: updates!!??
> 
> Hang in there STEPHERS35, KATIE BLUE, 143MOM, LIKEAUSTRALIA, and DEBZIE, BFNs are not the end, no af = good sign you are still in this chase! FXD! :dust:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: MOMMA.BEAR! I don't think that was an evap Hun, they are gray as mentioned, there was color. FXD! :dust:
> 
> KANTELE, CHIPPER, OOWEEIS, KASEY C, TWEAK, MISSBABES, and EAANDBA, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!
> 
> :happydance: CONGRATS :happydance: 2012HOPING and MUMMY2ASHER!!! Wishing you a very H&H 9 mos!!!
> 
> MUMMY2ASHER, I guess you didn't need that temping help I offered as I suspected :haha: YAAY!
> 
> _*SS 8DPO:*_ Twinges in tummy. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Gassy. Feeling wet below belt. Skin Breaking out.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thankyou! And thankyou for you offer but luckily not needed now! Good luck! X


----------



## lizlovelust

jessa_cole said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Kinda confused on why my chart decided to take a dip today. :shrug:
> 
> Most women have a dip around 5-9dpo. For some, it's implantation, for others, it's just a random dip.Click to expand...

What do you thinhk it looks like in my chart?:shrug:


----------



## debzie

143Mom said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Mrsmm af is due friday night sat morning at the latest.
> 
> FXD for you that AF leaves you alone this weekend. I am in the same boat as you. I have 4 more days until I can officially test. I think I need to get some ICs though because this two week wait is killing me and I am going to spend a small fortune on test fromt he store if I have to keep doing this. We have been TTC since 11/10 with one MC in July so I am here for you and can relate to the fustrations!
> 
> Hope your a sprayed with sticky baby dust today!
> XOClick to expand...




oorweeistyin said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> I know that it seems early to some of you, but those that have longer cycles or that had to skip a cycle for any given reason, can appreciate the next link.... GL FXD! :dust:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...oin-us-here-find-bump-buddy.html#post13615590 December Thread
> 
> If I am out this cycle I will be joining the december one. OH works away from home as you may remember and at the moment is away for a long stint from monday (only returing for a family funeral). He will be away through all of my fertile time next cycle....a waste I know. xClick to expand...
> 
> Well Debzie, I hope not to see you there!!! (in the nicest possible way....obviously!!!) lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun...hopefully. x


----------



## jessa_cole

lizlovelust said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Kinda confused on why my chart decided to take a dip today. :shrug:
> 
> Most women have a dip around 5-9dpo. For some, it's implantation, for others, it's just a random dip.Click to expand...
> 
> What do you thinhk it looks like in my chart?:shrug:Click to expand...

From everything I've read, it's impossible to tell. BUT, I did read that 20% of women who are PREGNANT get this dip and only 10% of women who aren't pregnant get this dip so it's a good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

jessa_cole said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Kinda confused on why my chart decided to take a dip today. :shrug:
> 
> Most women have a dip around 5-9dpo. For some, it's implantation, for others, it's just a random dip.Click to expand...
> 
> What do you thinhk it looks like in my chart?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> From everything I've read, it's impossible to tell. BUT, I did read that 20% of women who are PREGNANT get this dip and only 10% of women who aren't pregnant get this dip so it's a good sign. :thumbup:Click to expand...

oh wow! So it's more likely to be pregnant dip than negative dip! yay!:happydance:


----------



## Gitlost80

lizlovelust said:


> Kinda confused on why my chart decided to take a dip today. :shrug:

Take a look at my Chart. I had a dip and a BFN that same morning,then a BFP just hours later. Good Luck.


----------



## lizlovelust

Gitlost80 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Kinda confused on why my chart decided to take a dip today. :shrug:
> 
> Take a look at my Chart. I had a dip and a BFN that same morning,then a BFP just hours later. Good Luck.Click to expand...

oh wow! :thumbup:

I took a test a little bit ago, it's a dip strip but it's 25mui, not 10 :dohh:
I have one FRER left but I don't want to waist it if it's too early!:wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I just took a FRER and it's a BFN!:cry:


----------



## jessa_cole

lizlovelust said:


> Well I just took a FRER and it's a BFN!:cry:

It's still WAY too early for a HPT. If today's dip is implantation, it will take 3+ days for HCG to reach your urine. You just gotta be patient. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

jessa_cole said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Well I just took a FRER and it's a BFN!:cry:
> 
> It's still WAY too early for a HPT. If today's dip is implantation, it will take 3+ days for HCG to reach your urine. You just gotta be patient. :)Click to expand...

aww poo! :cry:


----------



## nramirez1709

Well I'm out :( onto the November thread.
Congrats to all the lucky ladies who got bfps !


----------



## PepsiChic

Im out AF caught me 1 day early :(

this TTW was due to an "oopsie"...we have decided to start NTNP though! so maybe i'll be back next month!

congrats to everyone who got their BPF, good luck to everyone who is still waiting, and big big hugs to those moving to the next month will see you over there x


----------



## lizlovelust

This is from today around 5pm,

I swear I can see a faint faint faint line on it in person, so I played with the contrast and lighting to see if it was actually pink and it looks like it:shrug:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0831.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0831inverted.jpg

Then I took it apart too haha.
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/edited.jpg

Is it an evap, indent, or does it look like a line:shrug:


----------



## Sandy1222

:witch: flew in on me early...guess she just couldnt miss out on halloween. see you guys in november!!

:dust: to everyone still hoping the witch stays away and :hugs: for those who she caught. see you girls next month which will be our month!!


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> This is from today around 5pm,
> 
> I swear I can see a faint faint faint line on it in person, so I played with the contrast and lighting to see if it was actually pink and it looks like it:shrug:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0831.jpg
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0831inverted.jpg
> 
> Then I took it apart too haha.
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/edited.jpg
> 
> Is it an evap, indent, or does it look like a line:shrug:

I think I see a line in the first pic!!


----------



## skeet9924

2012Hoping said:


> I confirmed with a digital last night with not held peee!!!!!!yayy

Congrats!!


----------



## debzie

lizlovelust said:


> This is from today around 5pm,
> 
> I swear I can see a faint faint faint line on it in person, so I played with the contrast and lighting to see if it was actually pink and it looks like it:shrug:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0831.jpg
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0831inverted.jpg
> 
> Then I took it apart too haha.
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/edited.jpg
> kp
> Is it an evap, indent, or does it look like a line:shrug:

I hope this is your bfp it certainly looks like a line. Fingers crossed.


Afm temp is still teasing me into thinking this is the e
Month. But still got a bfn. As yesterday I will not be peeing unless its on a stick. The torture is nearing an end.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok stats update (I need to keep myself busy until I have a confirmed O date and can move onto the November thread) 18.6% of us have had BFP's so far this month. Which if we get the full 30% success rate means there are 39 more BFP's to come :)

Good luck!


----------



## SarahAK

Firstly Liz hun congrats to you for your faint positive!!! You're 8dpo so I pray that it turns into a BIG FAT POSITIVE by 14dpo!!

So ladies, tomorrow is the big day, I have been able to control myself and I haven't POAS at all during the past two weeks (yay for me!!)

My gynaecologist is out of town so I don't know if she is going to do a blood test or analyse my pee or both. If she's going to analyse my urine so does that mean I shouldn't pee in the morning until the test? Or does that make no big difference?

I'm so nervous :?:?


----------



## Cassie.

Still nothing.. FRER on Monday was a BFN. AF is a week late now :/


----------



## JustKia

debzie, if this isn't your month and OH is working away during your fertile time next cycle maybe you could pay him a surprise visit at the right time?


----------



## vaniilla

I'm waiting til the 1st to see if af arrives and then testing then :flower:

sorry to everyone that the nasty :witch: got :hugs: onwards and upwards!

sending lots of baby dust everyones way

https://02varvara.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/pixie-dust-e1277496420650.jpg?w=600


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so i Don't have any more FRERs to test with haha, but I have another "dip" temperature today, what's going on!


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - your chart is so hard to read hun, I'm not surprised you're confused lol! So many open circles and the discarded temps at the start of the month don't help. It's hard to see even see your O without the crosshairs. I hope that if this isn't your month that your chart is easier for you next month :)


----------



## Justagirlxx

I had an early miscarriage at 4+5 :( Anyways congrats to everyone with their positives this month, I wish you all H&H pregnancies and GL to all the November testers!! x


----------



## Kristina6292

i lost my baby today at 5weeks+3. it is absolutely horrendous and wouldn't want anyone to go though this. i just hope i can go on to have another healthy baby after this.


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry to hear that Kristina xx


----------



## vaniilla

Kristina6292 said:


> i lost my baby today at 5weeks+3. it is absolutely horrendous and wouldn't want anyone to go though this. i just hope i can go on to have another healthy baby after this.

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I know its probably the last thing you want to hear but they say you're most fertile after a mc, I hope you get a bfp soon when you feel ready to start trying again :hug:


----------



## vaniilla

Justagirlxx said:


> I had an early miscarriage at 4+5 :( Anyways congrats to everyone with their positives this month, I wish you all H&H pregnancies and GL to all the November testers!! x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Omg ladies I'm so sorry to hear about both of you.. That is heart breaking.. I'm sending lots of :hugs: ...and I hope you have lots of support.. I know how difficult and heart breaking it is


----------



## bubumaci

Lots and lots of :hugs: from me too .... :(


----------



## MrsMM24

Happy Happy Birthday to my Daughter!!! :cake: :cake:

:test: TODAY!! SAZZOIRE!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx, CASSIE, DEANNA26, LADYV84, LIAN_HAWAII, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SUNSHINE7125, BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, xxEMILYxx, LOVEDUPMUMMY, OPERALADY24, ANDYPANDA, MAUIADDICT, PINEAPPLEROCK, SOCRITEASE, WELSHPANDORA, WISHING89, JHESSEY, LIKEAUSTRALIA, RORY83, AJMC, CHERRYLISCIOUS, FAIRYTOES, HOPING23, LOVERBUG, AMBERDW, LEESE, ALLIE2009, BABYMAAM13, and LOVELYLISA84!!!!!!

Have you tested, how did it go MRSRB??
LIZ, no :af: and 8 DPO could be implantation, but as ICKLE mentioned it is very hard to read your chart with all the missing variables, plus it would be very early to tell FXD! :dust:

SKEET, looooving your new ticker!

ICKLE, thanks soooo much for the update, hoping you this thread exceeds the 30%! FXD!

SARAHK, if you can hold till your appt, I say HOLD it! So you can see some dark pink bfp lines! :dust:

VANIILA, see you over in Nov!!!:dust:

MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, Have you tested???! :dust:

CARNAT22, how are things today? :dust:

DEBZIE, would love to have you on my Dec thread, but totally hoping Oct is the one! See you either way Hun! GL :dust:

LALAR, How are you doing today?:dust:

Any news on the bfn into BFP side??? STEPHERS35, KATIE BLUE, and 143MOM?

CASSIE., BFNs are not the end, no af = good sign you are still in this chase! FXD! :dust:

:hugs: :hugs: JUSTAGIRLxx! My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope you get a very sticky bfp soon! :dust:

:hugs: KRISTINA6292!! I am so sorry for your loss! I wish you didn't have to experience that pain that I am familiar with! If you TTC again, know that I am here for you!

HRAMIREZ1709, PEPSICHIC, and SANDY1222, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

Going to check on the ladies we haven't heard from and update front page this afternoon with those.

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## debzie

Justagirl and kristina so so sorry for your losses i know how you are bith feeling sending hugs. if you choose to start trying straight away come and pay both myself, Ickle. and mrsmm to name but a few a visit in the ttc after loss forum. X

Ickle thankyou for the stats I hope i am.one of them.

Kia my oh is working nigjtshift putting Xmas decorations up in shopping centers all.over the UK. May have to have a peep at his schedule. X

Well ladies..i have line eye i think I have a shadow line on one of my ics this afternoon. Can't see it on the pic i took though. Will see on the next one.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope so too Debzie!


----------



## Stephers35

Thinking I see a faint line on an FRER! Might just be a wishful eye? DH refused to put on his glasses and analyze...he won't believe it until a doc gives a blood test. Funny guy. He doesn't handle the let-down associated with being a chronic tester!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Debzie - Ooohhhh fingers crossed for you, hopefully you get a dark dark line tomorrow! 

Ickle - love thr stats! Only a few data left for about 30 bfp's, I like those odds, not many of us left now! 

Mrsmm - I want your chart! So excited for you, think this is def the month! 

Justagirl and kristin a, so so sorry! I hope you are both ok, well as ok as you can be. :hugs:

My chart is now rubbish. My coverline has risen loads because my ov date moved. I've barely gotten over the covverline since ov! Boo not a good sign.


----------



## likeaustralia

Big temp drop today...thinking I'm probably out this cycle.


----------



## debzie

So sorry likeaustralia. Hope it was just a fluke today. X

I have decided to end this torture of non stop testing the perils of being off work in the tww and not test again until sat. Af is due tomorrow some time and o am feeling really crampy. Think my shafow line was just that did another ic just after holding my wee for a ew hours and it was really concentrated but bfn.


----------



## Gitlost80

I dont want to make you POAS addicts worse, but I wanted to tell you about my POAS journey when I got my BFP.

7dpo-Nothing,a white indent on the test line($store test)

8dpo-again nothing,a white indent on the test line($store test)

9dpo(7am)-No pink line,but I noticed there was NO white indent this time.(possible shadow)Hmmm I start thinking, thats odd!...($store test)

9dpo(11am)-I test again because my imagination is going wild at this point! This time I see a very,I mean very, faint line!($store test)Could it be a BFP?(this is the first test I posted on this thread for everyone to see)

10dpo(7am)-I take another test from the $store-BFN,Im so sad!

10dpo(8am)-I drive to the store, so upset at my BFN, and buy a First Response early Test.My FRER is POSITIVE! 

11dpo-I take one more FRER,Positive still! 
My first Doctors app is on Nov 10.

I do love the cheap tests,but I do think that they are all capable of picking up different levels,even if they are the same brand! Good Luck with all of your POAS Journeys and try not to go too crazy!


----------



## BayBai

Opps I thought you were telling about your current cycle, I just re-read this thread. I feel dumb lol sorry about that


----------



## debzie

Thanks for sharing that gitlost with my last pregnancy i was gettong bfns on frers at 12 and 13 dpo. I usually am.not as bad as this its just my temps and symptoms really make me feel like i am. I want a bfp so bad.


----------



## 2012Hoping

Gitlost80 said:


> I dont want to make you POAS addicts worse, but I wanted to tell you about my POAS journey when I got my BFP.
> 
> 7dpo-Nothing,a white indent on the test line($store test)
> 
> 8dpo-again nothing,a white indent on the test line($store test)
> 
> 9dpo(7am)-No pink line,but I noticed there was NO white indent this time.(possible shadow)Hmmm I start thinking, thats odd!...($store test)
> 
> 9dpo(11am)-I test again because my imagination is going wild at this point! This time I see a very,I mean very, faint line!($store test)Could it be a BFP?(this is the first test I posted on this thread for everyone to see)
> 
> 10dpo(7am)-I take another test from the $store-BFN,Im so sad!
> 
> 10dpo(8am)-I drive to the store, so upset at my BFN, and buy a First Response early Test.My FRER is POSITIVE!
> 
> 11dpo-I take one more FRER,Positive still!
> My first Doctors app is on Nov 10.
> 
> I do love the cheap tests,but I do think that they are all capable of picking up different levels,even if they are the same brand! Good Luck with all of your POAS Journeys and try not to go too crazy!



I agree with this, I took a IC and there was a slight pink line but wasnt to sure, took a dollar store and couldnt tell... took a FRER and there was a line, got darker throughout the day then took a digital the night after and it was pregnant 1-2.... And that was days before missed period... I say spend the money on the good tests if your really unsure!


----------



## Beauty2

Kristina6292 said:


> i lost my baby today at 5weeks+3. it is absolutely horrendous and wouldn't want anyone to go though this. i just hope i can go on to have another healthy baby after this.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Justagirlxx said:


> I had an early miscarriage at 4+5 :( Anyways congrats to everyone with their positives this month, I wish you all H&H pregnancies and GL to all the November testers!! x

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Kristina6292 said:


> i lost my baby today at 5weeks+3. it is absolutely horrendous and wouldn't want anyone to go though this. i just hope i can go on to have another healthy baby after this.

:hugs::hugs: really sorry to hear that Kristina and justagirl, it's very hard but be strong :hugs::hugs:

We're all here if you need us :kiss:


----------



## LalaR

I am now officially out. AF arrived at lunchtime today. Trying not to feel too upset and moving to the November thread. 
Good luck to all you ladies left to test. I hope not many of you will have to join me in November! x


----------



## wendyk1

I am out too....AF got me way early:cry: Oh well, going to the doc's next month to get things checked out. On to November!
GL to everyone else who is still in!


----------



## likeaustralia

AF got me. The good news is my LP was 12 days this cycle, which is 2 days longer than the last cycle!! 

Onto cycle 4!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Soo sorry for your losses ladies...

I hope to see you ladies joining me next month... Think positive, it will happen :flower: 

I hate to even announce my good news... Yep... :bfp: faint but a line... WOOHOOO


----------



## Abii

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I hate to even announce my good news... Yep... :bfp: faint but a line... WOOHOOO

awhh hun dont hate to tell it!!
thats good news:hugs:
congratulations h&h 9 months to you.
sorry ladies who got af:hugs:
next cycle will be the one:thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm in shock, I thought no way.. I tilted the test, inverted it and yepp.. a very faint line, I cried when I told my Mom just a few minutes ago... I'm lost for words... Finally a baby of my own :) Thank you I'm sooo excited...

I did the Chinese calender and it said BOY... I'm thinking PINK still, lol
I'll be happy either way... 

When are you testing hun?


----------



## HStein

So sorry for the losses, (((((HUGS)))) to you all!

Congrats, hopin! H&H 9mos!


----------



## lizlovelust

I've been feeling so nauseous the past couple of days, and mild pinch pains/cramps, and then today I have medium cramps along with medium nausea! What's going on, I sort of feel like AF is going to pop up tomorrow morning but I never get nausea from AF! my temps are down yesterday and today but I wonder if they will pop up tomorrow or not..


----------



## lizlovelust

I just went to the bathroom and whiped and got some bright red mixed with CWCM! Maybe I'm about to get AF

:cry::cry:


----------



## SarahAK

AF got me this am, I'm out girls.. See you all in a few months when we can afford our second IUI cycle


----------



## 2bemum

Ok guys i'm testing today, so nervous. My DH thinks I should wait another week so that I am really late, but I am already 16dpo....I just can't wait. Problem is I now have to wait for the pharmacy to open! Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## debzie

So sorry the witch got so many since I last checked in..

Likeauatralia really thought this was your month. Yeah for a longer lp.

Congratulations on the bfps.

My temp is not so good this morning chart is no longer triphasic. Bfn this am and cm is more watery as it is before af arrives. I.know I am not out until the witch shows but i think its just a matter of time now.


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations hopin and mrsrb!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Soo sorry for your losses ladies...
> 
> I hope to see you ladies joining me next month... Think positive, it will happen :flower:
> 
> I hate to even announce my good news... Yep... :bfp: faint but a line... WOOHOOO

Congratulations!!!
Please don't be afraid to mention that you have good news! We are all happy for you! :happydance::hugs:



lizlovelust said:


> I just went to the bathroom and whiped and got some bright red mixed with CWCM! Maybe I'm about to get AF
> 
> :cry::cry:

Don't :cry: :hugs:


----------



## x Helen x

Congrats Hopin&Prayin, what wonderful news! Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months.

2bemum - hurry up and test and let us know what it says! I can't believe you managed to hold out this long without testing!

I think I'm out this month... huge temp drop today at 11dpo to just below cover line, also have backache and a bit of cramping which I usually have when AF is on her way, oh and BFN this morning. Gutted :cry:

Good luck to all those still chasing that BFP!


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey, I got AF on 4 October, so thought I was out for this month, but as my cycles have shortened, I was due AF this weekend, so tested a few days early and got BFP.

I really hope that this one will be sticky. It does feel different from the time I got the chemical, I am feeling loads of prodding and pinching down below and my bbs are aching and whilst I havent been sick, I am feeling nauseous.

Good luck to all the other girls, October isnt over yet!


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats to all the bfp's and sorry to all the witch got :hugs:

I'm thinking I probably didn't ovulate this cycle, I did a digi last night and it was negative so I think af is just playing me around, just when I thought my cycles were getting regular as well :dohh:


----------



## xx Emily xx

AF got me last week... sorry forgot to update xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Joey! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## lian_83

Sorry, also late update, AF got me.. I was just so broken hearted to even look at BnB.. 

Congratulations to all those who got their :bfp:s, the 20+% chance seem to be quite awesome!


----------



## lizlovelust

AF got me today, full blown, and I fee l like i'm dyeing it hurts so bad, I feel like I'm going to throw up I'm in so much pain, I havent' hurt this bad since I was a teenager! :cry:


----------



## MrsMM24

:test: TODAY!! 143MOM, CHASEMOM, KINTENDA, and TBWELLS!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx, CASSIE., DEANNA26, LADYV84, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SUNSHINE7125, BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, LOVEDUPMUMMY, OPERALADY24, ANDYPANDA, MAUIADDICT, PINEAPPLEROCK, SOCRITEASE, WELSHPANDORA, WISHING89, JHESSEY, RORY83, AJMC, CHERRYLISCIOUS, HOPING23, LOVERBUG, AMBERDW, LEESE, ALLIE2009, BABYMAAM13, LOVELYLISA84, and SAZZOIRE!!!!!!

Updates?? how did it go MRSRB, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, ??

VANIILA, You aren't due to really test till Nov so maybe it is later OV!!!:dust:

STEPHERS and 2BEMUM... :test: GL FXD!

THANKS SUNNIE, I totally hope this is my month, I think the more that I get closer to AF I get more hopeful... Why did you your OV date change, what symptoms caused that?

Any news on the bfn into BFP side KATIE BLUE and CASSIE.? FXD! :dust:

x HELEN x and VANIILLA, there is still a chase going on Hun, no :af: = still in chase! :dust:

LIKAUSTRALIA, LALAR, WENDYK1, SARAHAK, EMILY, LIZLOVELUSTand LIAN, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

LIKEAUSTR, so sorry that AF flew in, So glad that the LP has lengthened, sounds like we are onwards and upwards to a sticky bfp for you in Nov! :dust:

WENDYK1, GL with the doc visit, I hope you get some good answers.

DEBZIE, Glad that you have stopped using up your FMU, FXD! the body is just playing around and you see a BFP this weekend! :dust:

SARAHAK, We will be here, so we WILL see you in a few months and that beautiful BFP you will get! :hugs: :dust:

:bfp: CONGRATS :happydance: HOPIN&PRAYIN and JOEYBROOKS!! Wishing you a very H&H 9 mos!!

HOPIN, don't feel bad for being happy, we all understand as we all hope to one day have the same happiness! We support you. I don't think you were an original tester, but you will now see your name on the front page with perfect flashers! 

JOEY!!! YAY!! I have been there with you through your recent bfp so I am soooo happy for you! THIS bean is meant to sticking around! STICK Sticky Bean STICK! 

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## lizlovelust

i think i'm going to get back on birth control, these cramps are just way too painful without BCP! i feel like I'm a teenager again hitting puberty when you first get the horrible aching puking cramps! I've never had them so painful in my life befre!!! 

Either getting back on BCP or going to see my doc and see if there's strong meds I can take so I stop getting such bad cramping during AF! :cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - Sorry that the witch got you. Was your first AF off BCP's this bad? It could just be that your body is settling back down, especially with the chart you had. Hope it gets better soon or that the doctor can give you something to help that's suitable for TTC xx


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - Sorry that the witch got you. Was your first AF off BCP's this bad? It could just be that your body is settling back down, especially with the chart you had. Hope it gets better soon or that the doctor can give you something to help that's suitable for TTC xx

This is my third AF since BCP, i got an AF 2 days after I stopped BCP, then one on Sept. 27th, and now today.

This is how bad they were before I got on BCP, it's the reason why I was put on BCP! This is the worst i'vge had them since I was a teen!:cry:

I want to keep trying but I don't know how many more AFs I can handle! it just hurts so so so bad!:cry:


----------



## Abii

lizlovelust said:


> i think i'm going to get back on birth control, these cramps are just way too painful without BCP! i feel like I'm a teenager again hitting puberty when you first get the horrible aching puking cramps! I've never had them so painful in my life befre!!!
> 
> Either getting back on BCP or going to see my doc and see if there's strong meds I can take so I stop getting such bad cramping during AF! :cry:

i know exactly how you feel because i always have had bad cramps.
When i get af i cant move out of my bed thats how i know when i start.
but usually midol works for me[i take 3]
have you tried midol?


----------



## debzie

Liz I can feel your pain my af is back to how it was before bcp the problem is all the meds prescribed reduce your chances of conceiving. Why not try an alternative like agnus castus or maybe some of the other ladies could suggest something. Personally I grin and bare it as each new cycle gets me closer to my bfp. It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## baby_fugirl

I think I am out this month. 13 dpo and tested negative. Af is due tomorrow. :( I was hoping this was it because of my nausea but I guess we will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## lizlovelust

I've tried Midol, pamprin max, and almost every kind of pain releif over the counter possible, and nothing seems to ever work for me no matter how many I take!

I just can't take the pain anymore!!


----------



## fairytoes

Hi

Sorry bout late update dreaded AF got me too. Actual symptoms were same as last month which ended in CP:cry:

Could you please add me to Novembers thread.

Many Thanks :flower:


----------



## Stephers35

14 dpo - had spotting last night and thought I was out. Literally told DH that all of this was none of his business and I was MAD. This morning, after using the bathroom three times in an hour, I decided to do one last test...certainly not fmu, nor held, but I think I got my BFP! Could it be?

Uploaded the photo, but cannot figure out how to get it here...Going to use it as avatar...can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 54


----------



## lizlovelust

Stephers35 said:


> 14 dpo - had spotting last night and thought I was out. Literally told DH that all of this was none of his business and I was MAD. This morning, after using the bathroom three times in an hour, I decided to do one last test...certainly not fmu, nor held, but I think I got my BFP! Could it be?
> 
> Uploaded the photo, but cannot figure out how to get it here...Going to use it as avatar...can you see it?

oh wow congrats!!! BFP!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsRB

I got my :BFP: I have posted on alot of threads and I dont remember which ones I updated lol OMG this is exciting! My lines came up like instantly and DH couldn't believe it he was speechless! I hope there are tons more BFPs coming!


----------



## Stephers35

lizlovelust said:


> Stephers35 said:
> 
> 
> 14 dpo - had spotting last night and thought I was out. Literally told DH that all of this was none of his business and I was MAD. This morning, after using the bathroom three times in an hour, I decided to do one last test...certainly not fmu, nor held, but I think I got my BFP! Could it be?
> 
> Uploaded the photo, but cannot figure out how to get it here...Going to use it as avatar...can you see it?
> 
> oh wow congrats!!! BFP!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I just can't believe it! I'll be doing a digital test tonight!


----------



## Stephers35

mrsrb said:


> i got my :bfp: I have posted on alot of threads and i dont remember which ones i updated lol omg this is exciting! My lines came up like instantly and dh couldn't believe it he was speechless! I hope there are tons more bfps coming!

congratulations!


----------



## ickle pand

Liz - have you been checked out for endometriosis? I have horrible cramps because I have it. I've been bent over in shops, gripping on to DH many a time. Really not fun. That's the only blessing of PCOS - that I don't have to suffer the horrible cramps as often as every 28 days.


----------



## lizlovelust

ickle pand said:


> Liz - have you been checked out for endometriosis? I have horrible cramps because I have it. I've been bent over in shops, gripping on to DH many a time. Really not fun. That's the only blessing of PCOS - that I don't have to suffer the horrible cramps as often as every 28 days.

Not sure what endometriosis is! :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Have a read of the symptoms and see if any of them fit with you. Obviously the pelvic pain part does x

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endometriosis


----------



## MrsMM24

LIZ, so sorry AF flew in witha vengence... :hugs: ICKLE has some good info, I think you should inquire with her. Hope to see you back to TTC soon! :hugs:

BABY_FUGIRL, no :af: = still chasing! :dust:

FAIRYTOES, so sorry AF flew in! I will definitely see you in Nov!!! :dust:

CONGRATS MRSRB!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos! :flower:

STEPHERS, I cannot wait to see the digi, because I definitely see a line and I am on my phone!!! CONGRATS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun! :happydance:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!


----------



## 143Mom

Headed to the store to get some test. I do not feel like AF is around the corner and I have alot of good positive sypmtoms. So I feel confident but hesitant at the same time. I am going to test first thing in the morning since there is a slight change I am testing early I want the extra time on my side. I had to wait until I was 8 weeks preggo before I got a BFP on a home test and was sent to the hospital for an ultra sound to check for eptopic since my levels were so low so heres to hoping for a positive out come with no scares. If there is no BFP this month I will have been officiallly TTC for a year...Needs lots of love ladies...please and thanks...I love this thread. All your stories are so inspiring. OK IM OFF!!!!!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

AF just came! and she's 5 days LATE! 

November here i come!! =) 

Congrats to all the :bfp: :happydance:
Sorry to those who the :witch: got :(
Goodluck to those testing! :dust:


----------



## lovelylisa84

last test at 13 DPO BFN- will update with the :witch: comes.


----------



## calista20

6 dpo today and trying not to symptom spot at all since it's so unreliable but I'm tempted to start testing with the $ store tests I bought but I know in my head that it would be ridiculous this early! This 2ww sure makes you go a little nutty!! lol


----------



## JLI

I'm 7 DPO too!! I'm trying not to test but it's so hard! I told myself I wouldn't test until the day before AF (11-4) Good luck and baby dust to us!




calista20 said:


> 6 dpo today and trying not to symptom spot at all since it's so unreliable but I'm tempted to start testing with the $ store tests I bought but I know in my head that it would be ridiculous this early! This 2ww sure makes you go a little nutty!! lol


----------



## Cassie.

Still no AF :/ 8 days late. 
I took a Clearblue and I'm sure I see a faint line but OH sees nothing.
It wasn't FMU, but surely it would be obvious now? :/


----------



## calista20

JLI said:


> I'm 7 DPO too!! I'm trying not to test but it's so hard! I told myself I wouldn't test until the day before AF (11-4) Good luck and baby dust to us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 6 dpo today and trying not to symptom spot at all since it's so unreliable but I'm tempted to start testing with the $ store tests I bought but I know in my head that it would be ridiculous this early! This 2ww sure makes you go a little nutty!! lolClick to expand...

It's maddening isn't it? Have you had any preggo symptoms? Lots of baby dust to both of us :) FX'd!!!


----------



## BayBai

I'm 13 Or 14 DPO and got a BFN smh... 3 more days til AF arrives. 

I believe I ovulated a day early this cycle, does this mean AF will be a day early as well?


----------



## Poppy186

Just got my BFP!!!!! I'm 10dpo today and bought a 3 pack of FRER so that I could test with FMU tomorrow. But I caved and did one just now and :bfp:

I'm in total shock! And DH is at work so I'm going crazy....can't decide if I should call him or wait til he gets home at 3am(he runs a restaurant)!

Wow I'm on :cloud9: Hope this is a sticky bean!


----------



## Katie blue

Congrats poppy! 

The :witch: arrived for me yesterday :(


----------



## MrsRB

Poppy186 said:


> Just got my BFP!!!!! I'm 10dpo today and bought a 3 pack of FRER so that I could test with FMU tomorrow. But I caved and did one just now and :bfp:
> 
> I'm in total shock! And DH is at work so I'm going crazy....can't decide if I should call him or wait til he gets home at 3am(he runs a restaurant)!
> 
> Wow I'm on :cloud9: Hope this is a sticky bean!

CONGRATS! YAY ANOTHER BFP! Hope you have a H&H 9months!


----------



## HStein

TRY and hold off, Poppy...tie it to the doorhandle! Congrats & H&H 9 mos!!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

:happydance: Congratulations Raven and Poppy! That's fab news! :happydance:

Lizlovelust :hugs: sorry you are having a rotten time. Ickle Pand is right, you should have a look at endometriosis and see if your symptoms fit, and if so, head for the doctors to be checked out. 

Debzie FXD for you, your chart still looks good even at 14dpo, hopefully this is your month. :thumbup:

MrsMM I've transferred over to fertility friend (check out my chart) but I am only on dotted cross hairs because my OPK doesn't match my temp drop. Unfortunately FF puts me back to OV on Wednesday, and we didn't BD until Thursday. So unless some :spermy: lasted from the previous saturday (how unlikely) it looks as though we are out timing wise. Although that makes me 10dpo and not 7 dpo today (saturday 29th) so only a few days to go before AF i guess, although god knows how long my luteal phase will be. 

My coverline is much better now, before it looked like I'd had no rise after Ov at all, but now there is a nice rise, although I don't expect it to last. 

BFN this morning, I knew it was too early to test (whether 7dpo or 10dpo) but we're having friends over for dinner tonight and didn't want to have a drink if I was PG. 

Your chart still looks great MrsMM, still rising at 10dpo, FXD for another rise or a similar temp today for you!


----------



## Jsmom5

I'm out, the witch got me! On to November!


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies.

Baybia yeah if you ovd a day early af will arrive earlier. Your luteal phase is pretty consistent.

Congratulations poppy wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hope this one is sticky and snuggled in the right place. 

Sunny really hope you did catch your egg. 

Sorry the witch flew in to the rest.

Afm another bfn on official test day. Witch usually arrives 13 closing guess shes just messing with me giving me a longer lp. Not complaining at that have had 14-15 lp before mmc. Even though I know they are suppose to be consistent.


----------



## joeybrooks

Poppy186 said:


> Just got my BFP!!!!! I'm 10dpo today and bought a 3 pack of FRER so that I could test with FMU tomorrow. But I caved and did one just now and :bfp:
> 
> I'm in total shock! And DH is at work so I'm going crazy....can't decide if I should call him or wait til he gets home at 3am(he runs a restaurant)!
> 
> Wow I'm on :cloud9: Hope this is a sticky bean!

Hi Hun, congrats on your bfp, I am exactly as farnon as you!!!!! 

So, how did u tell your husband?????


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations joey poppy and stephers!!!!


----------



## 2012Hoping

Hey ladies, kinda worried cause my lines on my tests haven't gotten any darker in 2 days? Should I be worried?


----------



## jessa_cole

2012Hoping said:


> Hey ladies, kinda worried cause my lines on my tests haven't gotten any darker in 2 days? Should I be worried?

No, you shouldn't worry! Some tests never get much darker regardless of how far along in the pregnancy you are. As long as you have a line and it has color, you're pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

2012 no hun hpts tell you yes ir no they do not give a quantatative result. Many things affect the line from the amount of dye in the test to the amount of antibody it reacts to. also there is the concentration of your urine. Very quickly in erly pregnancy your blood flow increases and hcg makes yoyr kidneys work faster both makes the concentrationof hcg in your urine go down...having had two miscarriages I have researched this. X


----------



## Momma.Bear

Im well and truely out. AF arrived right on time! Onto November!


----------



## Poppy186

Thanks for all the congrats ladies! I'm still in shock a little. I ended up taping the test to our bedroom door so that when dh came home from work he saw it! It was adorable when he woke me up looking so excited like "Does this mean what I think it means?" It was great!

So sorry to all the ladies who the :witch: got. :hugs:

:dust: to everyone still waiting for their bfp's


----------



## 143Mom

BNF this morning waaahhhhh still no AF yet but so disappointed :(


----------



## debzie

I just went out and bought an superdrug test...these are 10 miu and still got a bfn with concentrated urine. Really should just give up testing now and wait for the witch. Must admit i am gutted this month.


----------



## LalaR

debzie said:


> I just went out and bought an superdrug test...these are 10 miu and still got a bfn with concentrated urine. Really should just give up testing now and wait for the witch. Must admit i am gutted this month.

:hugs::hugs: Hope you still get your BFP. Keep positive and don't stress.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cassie.

AF this morning :( 9 days late.


----------



## Katie blue

Poppy186 said:


> Thanks for all the congrats ladies! I'm still in shock a little. I ended up taping the test to our bedroom door so that when dh came home from work he saw it! It was adorable when he woke me up looking so excited like "Does this mean what I think it means?" It was great!
> 
> So sorry to all the ladies who the :witch: got. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone still waiting for their bfp's

Aww that's an adorable story!


----------



## debzie

Well ladies still no af and 15 dpo unheard of for me. been obsessing over my charts and really think i ovulated on cd 17 which would make more sense the day after the positive opk. I have a similar temp.pattern some of my other cycles so wonder if they are off alittle too. Ff is only a computer program afterall.


----------



## x Helen x

Well I got my BFP yesterday, it was faint but there. Tested again this morning and the line was still there, but much fainter. Had some light bleeding yesterday that I hoped was nothing to worry about, but has turned to medium red flow today. I guess I had a chemical :cry:

I'm going to book in to see the doctor tomorrow to see if they can shed some light, but it's looking doubtful.

I'll keep you updated x


----------



## vaniilla

x Helen x said:


> Well I got my BFP yesterday, it was faint but there. Tested again this morning and the line was still there, but much fainter. Had some light bleeding yesterday that I hoped was nothing to worry about, but has turned to medium red flow today. I guess I had a chemical :cry:
> 
> I'm going to book in to see the doctor tomorrow to see if they can shed some light, but it's looking doubtful.
> 
> I'll keep you updated x

I'm so sorry if its a chemical hun :hugs: I hope the docs can give you more info :hugs: good luck hun.


----------



## MrsMM24

Didn't want to leave you all the entire last weekend of testing. DDs party went great and I am here to do a really quick update!

:test: Saturday!! BABYLOVE330, DITOPIE, DONNADUGGY, x HELEN x, KATIE BLUE, POPPY186, and TTCinBLUE!!! :test:

::test: TODAY!! AMOMMY, DANCINGSHEBA, DOOPERGURL, GEM09, HUNGARY97, JIMMYSRABBIT, MACKMOMMA8, x MISSLP x, MRSMM24, NEW2BUMPS, PAULA181, and TOYFISH!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, PEACH2280, TTC29YRL8R, ATLOEHLE, LITTLEPEPS, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, MELLYMOMMY, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, SWEET83, CLEARBLUESKY, CONFUSEDS, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, GINIUS, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, MOMMY1985, WANNABEAMOM, HELEN0381, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, DIZZY, LILY24, MADKITTY, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, FELICIAD, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, MZLADYK, BELLS81, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, JESSICAALLEN, LAURENDC, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, SAMSMOMMY, STAR7474, KEEPTHEFAITHx, DEANNA26, LADYV84, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SUNSHINE7125, BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, LOVEDUPMUMMY, OPERALADY24, ANDYPANDA, MAUIADDICT, PINEAPPLEROCK, SOCRITEASE, WELSHPANDORA, WISHING89, JHESSEY, RORY83, AJMC, HOPING23, LOVERBUG, AMBERDW, LEESE, ALLIE2009, BABYMAAM13, LOVELYLISA84, SAZZOIRE, 143MOM, CHASEMOM, KINTENDA, and TBWELLS!!!!!!

2BEMUM... :test: GL FXD!

SUNNIE, You are still in good timing, one day after OV, is still VERY safe!! :dust:

Any news on the bfn into BFP side LOVELYLISA, BAYBAI, 143MOM, and DEBZIE? FXD! :dust:

CHERRYLICIOUS, KATIE BLUE, JSMOM5, and MOMMA.BEAR, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

DEBZIE, there could be a chance that you OVd later, is it? if so, then you are still chasing! :dust:

:bfp: CONGRATS :happydance: POPPY186 and x HELEN x!! Wishing you a very H&H 9 mos!!

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! I am sorry, won't test till later ladies, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## goodvibes2

is there a november thread yet?


----------



## KozmikKitten

goodvibes2 said:


> is there a november thread yet?

Yes! The link is on the first page of this thread.


----------



## debzie

First of all thankyou Mrsmm for yet another awesome thread and of course all the words of encoragement and support.

Thanks too to many of the ladies on here that i have had words of wisdom and support .

Im out the witch found me....feeling a little down but must pick myself up.i have pumpkins to carve with dd. 

Congratulations to all the bfps.

Hope the test get theirs next cycle and look forward to bumping into alot of you ladies in other threads.


----------



## ickle pand

Yes there is - https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/753393-1-bfp-come-all-november-1st-30th-testers-here-148-testers-counting.html

There's even a December one lol!

Aww sorry to hear that Debzie xx


----------



## Sunnie1984

debzie said:


> First of all thankyou Mrsmm for yet another awesome thread and of course all the words of encoragement and support.
> 
> Thanks too to many of the ladies on here that i have had words of wisdom and support .
> 
> Im out the witch found me....feeling a little down but must pick myself up.i have pumpkins to carve with dd.
> 
> Congratulations to all the bfps.
> 
> Hope the test get theirs next cycle and look forward to bumping into alot of you ladies in other threads.


I'm so sorry debzie, I really thought this was your month. See you in the November thread. Xx


----------



## BayBai

I'm out the witch got me today :(


----------



## paula181

Well i dont think i ovulated and this is going to be a long cycle.....AGAIN!!! :sad2:

I hate PCOS!!! :trouble:

Good luck ladies :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Abii

hey ladies:]
i know i haven't been on much, sorry ive been a pretty busy bee this month, so many birthdays and such, but i thought i'd update you a-little bit.
I am now in my tww i should be 3 or 4dpo today[not sure due to confusion of Ov day] not very many symptoms just a-little cramping here and there and been really hungry, had really bad gas about 2-3 days ago.
I hope lovebug stuck with me.
we tried everything we could this month and i just hope it all paid off.
fx'd for all of us still in the tww or waiting to test again.
sorry to those who got stuck with af:hugs:
hopefully that storky will bring more bfps next month to you ladies:thumbup:
BTW!!! my friend *Bumblebee2408* got her :bfp: yesterday as well!!!:D
i now officially have 2 future bump buddies:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck ABII

DEBZIE, I am so sorry that AF flew in! I really thought this was really your month... Hang in there Hun! I will be around in many threads, hoping and waiting to hear your BFP! :dust:

BAYBAI, so sorry to hear that you were visited by the dreaded with this month! I hope your next cycle will be the most successful!! :dust:

AFM, I said I would update, I got a stark white BFN this morning. I don't have line eye, so I didn't see a slight anything.... Still hanging on to a little shred of hope, as no :af: indicates I am still chasing!


----------



## debzie

Thanks Mrsmm ive joined nov thread had a heart to heart with oh and we are going to see if we can meet up around ov. so sorry on the bfn but it is early days hun. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Beauty2

MrsMM24 said:


> Good Luck ABII
> 
> DEBZIE, I am so sorry that AF flew in! I really thought this was really your month... Hang in there Hun! I will be around in many threads, hoping and waiting to hear your BFP! :dust:
> 
> BAYBAI, so sorry to hear that you were visited by the dreaded with this month! I hope your next cycle will be the most successful!! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I said I would update, I got a stark white BFN this morning. I don't have line eye, so I didn't see a slight anything.... Still hanging on to a little shred of hope, as no :af: indicates I am still chasing!

I'm sorry you got a bfn :hugs: Keep your head up, though. No AF means you're still in. I hope you get that bfp this cycle!!!!! How was your daughter's birthday?


----------



## HStein

MrsMM, I was so sure you had it this month with all the SMEP you did. So sorry you didnt see a second line today, but it's not over yet! Still hoping for you!

Debzie, I feel for you! My OH works out of town as well. I had to travel to be together the weekend we were expecting O, and was VERY distraught when I didnt get my +OPK until late the day after we were last able to BD. There's something to be said for cruising along the Interstate feeling like everyone passes you knows you're driving 300 miles to go :sex: in a MotorHome. Got our BFP though, this LO was oficially concieved in a camper! If you can't meet up for long, try and undershoot it and go earlier reather than later. Swimmies can apparently live a few days in there, but the eggie can't. Try preseed, too: I used it and think maybe it helped his sperm to stay alive? Best wishes!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks DEBZIE, I hope that Nov is your month! As HSTEIN mentioned, when you're under the constraints it seems it is when a bfp comes. GL FXD!:dust:

BEAUTY, I am going to keep hope as I am still a little early and there is no :af: I have had less things that are noticeable so I don't know how much SS I will continue, leaving it up to time...

HSTEIN, I know, I really thought I would see it too, but, if my chart is triphastic, I guess there is hope to consider this as too early. My FXD....


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hi to all October testers! We are out ,AF showed up yesterday. On to next month. To all the BFPers H&H 9 months, to all of the others see ya on next months thread. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Keebs

Hi ladies, huge congratulations to everyone who achieved their BFP this month. 

AF is now a whole day late and I would like, if I may, to tentatively advance a BFP of my own :happydance:

Good luck to everyone still stuck in limbo and best wishes to all November testers :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Keebs - have you tested or are you just going by AF being late?


----------



## Keebs

ickle pand said:


> Keebs - have you tested or are you just going by AF being late?

Hi ickle pand, I've tested :flower:. 

Been getting positive IC's since 28th (linky to chart), just wanted to wait until today (4 weeks) before posting just to be extra specially sure :blush:

Appologies on not being clear, am gonna blame it on the excitement.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo that's exciting Keebs! Congratulations :) Just think that next halloween you'll have a wee one of your own to dress up as a pumpkin lol!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations keebs!!


----------



## debzie

Congratulations keebs.


----------



## MrsMM24

Well.... October is coming to an end.... I am leaving this thread LIVE as there may be some that get their Oct BFP, in the early part of Nov!! GL FXD!! :dust:

_*We achieved (at the moment) a 21% BFP rate! I hope to see more as the day goes on! *_

:test: TODAY!! BABYDREABREU, EBELLE, PRINCESSTAZ, RDY4NUMBER2, SUNNIE1984, and VANIILA!!!:test:

:coffee:Waiting on some news from: AUM, NICOLOLOLO, ATLOEHLE, JODIBAY, ME222, HIPPIECHICK, RACHEL1906, ROBINML, JNA44, LOVEPINK22, MISS D, PILEGGIGIRL, REACH_EDEN, SHIARA, CANADIANMOMMA, BOBRITTANY, MAUDINE, WANNABEAMOM, SHANLIZ, TWPNSFS10, WE_R_HOPEFUL, DANCINGDIVA, JOOLS2, 4EVERINLOVE, LILY24, __ASHLEY__, JMARIONSMITH, TTC_TASHA, ASTAINGEL, HOCKEYMOM, CRAZY4BABY, DAZED125, KATHY1978, JESSICAALLEN, MARIPOSA21, MICHELLER7794, STAR7474, LITTLENIBBLE, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, BECYBOO_X, GANDPMOM, OPERALADY24, MAUIADDICT, SOCRITEASE, JHESSEY, RORY83, HOPING23, BABYMAAM13, LOVELYLISA84, SAZZOIRE, 143MOM, CHASEMOM, KINTENDA, TBWELLS, BABYLOVE330, DONNADUGGY, TTCinBLUE, AMOMMY, DANCINGSHEBA, DOOPERGURL, GEM09, HUNGARY97, JIMMYSRABBIT, MACKMOMMA8, x MISSLP x, MRSMM24, NEW2BUMPS, PAULA181, and TOYFISH!!!!!!

MOMMY, sorry AF flew in. :hugs: If you are planning to go right into another TTC month, come join the Nov thread (posted on front page) I am know that the next cycle you choose to TTC will be the ONE!!

:bfp: CONGRATS :happydance: KEEBS!! Wishing you a very H&H 9 mos!!

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust: 

**First Page Updated**


----------



## vaniilla

congrats to all the bfps!!!

I did a digi yesterday and got a :bfn: no sign of af either :( I'm in limbo :hissy:


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - I really hope that was an implantation dip. Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## ickle pand

Stats update - we're now at 21% BFP's. I think we still have a few more to go in the next few days that we can count as October not November. If we're to reach the 30% mark we still need 23 BFP's though, which is probably a big ask unless there's a few among the ladies who haven't reported back yet :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks ICKLE, keep them crossed tightly for me. Thanks for the update as well, and that's right, there are quite a few that haven't updated, but I will be in contact with in the next 24hrs so I will definitely update. And since AF was due in Oct for these BFPs, they willd definitely count for Oct!!!

VANIILLA, you are still in this chase Hun! FXD! :dust:


----------



## Allie2009

Well the :witch: got me this morning :( on to Nov I guess.


----------



## lovelylisa84

Tested yesterday at 17 DPO still BFN but AF hasnt came yet. :|


----------



## Beauty2

Keebs said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Keebs - have you tested or are you just going by AF being late?
> 
> Hi ickle pand, I've tested :flower:.
> 
> Been getting positive IC's since 28th (linky to chart), just wanted to wait until today (4 weeks) before posting just to be extra specially sure :blush:
> 
> Appologies on not being clear, am gonna blame it on the excitement.Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: :bfp:


----------



## TTCinBC

Well i got my af last night, so on to next cycle!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies im out..af arrived on time today. 

c u all next month x


----------



## babydeabreu

TTCinBC said:


> Well i got my af last night, so on to next cycle!

sorry hun...she got me too. I'll still be stalking you :hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

babydeabreu said:


> TTCinBC said:
> 
> 
> Well i got my af last night, so on to next cycle!
> 
> sorry hun...she got me too. I'll still be stalking you :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol thanks, yea sucks, but try try again! Lol will still be stalking you too!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies...

Update coming for the front page from the ladies that we have been waiting to hear from.... Check it out! 

CONGRATS :happydance: LAURENDC 10/18, KEEPTHEFAITHx 10/21, CASSIE. 10/28, LADYV 10/23, BECCAD 10/21, LOVEDUPMUMMY 10/18!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Congratz to all the ladies who got their :bfp:

Sorry to everyone who's out this month but good luck for next month.

I'm 16dpo and have been getting BFN since 10dpo but still waiting for af to arrive. I can most definitely say I'm out this month though, I can feel af is gonna make a show any day. I'm don't think I'll make the November thread, so it might be on to the December one for me.

Good luck and :dust: to all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## vaniilla

MrsMM24 said:


> Thanks ICKLE, keep them crossed tightly for me. Thanks for the update as well, and that's right, there are quite a few that haven't updated, but I will be in contact with in the next 24hrs so I will definitely update. And since AF was due in Oct for these BFPs, they willd definitely count for Oct!!!
> 
> VANIILLA, you are still in this chase Hun! FXD! :dust:

thanks hun, I spoke to my doctor today and I'm going to have testing soon to see if there's anything wrong with me because of my crazy cycles, she said it could be anything from pcos to hormonal imbalance :(

I've got my fingers crossed for you! I have a feeling you'll get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## Gem09

Im out, dreaded witch showed up!!

On to next month!!

Congrats to those with BFP's and good luck to those still waiting for BFP!

X


----------



## 2012Hoping

Congrats on the new BFP'S!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

We ended October with a BANG!! Hoping the dust from the bang blows onto November! Let's go Ladies!!! 

So sorry that AF flew her *ss in on you GEM09!!! Hoping that we see you over on the November thread with a BFP!!!:dust:

Sorry that you feel AF coming through PRINCESSTAZ, it is possible however that you can be one of the ladies (quite a few on BNB) that get that 18DPO BFP!!! FXD! :dust: If not... See you in December, it is posted on the front page!!!

VANIILLA, hey Hun! Soooo good to hear that you have an appt set up! We have spoken many times on different threads! I think this sounds promising to know exactly what is up and get it under control straight into a Very Sticky BFP!!! :dust: See you in Dec!!!

I have thoroughly enjoyed October with you ladies!!! I look forward to a successful November with those that have had to make the transition over there and with the new ladies that have joined!!! All those 77 BFPs..... I EXPECT to hear from you over the next 9 mos! I looooove scan pics!!! Check in with me from time to time PLEEEEEASE!!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies you can add another angel :( I just found out I have an ectopic pregnancy and am heading in for surgery


----------



## x Helen x

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies you can add another angel :( I just found out I have an ectopic pregnancy and am heading in for surgery

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry to hear this! Thinking of you hun, will have my fingers crossed for you that all is ok. Please let us know how you get on xx


----------



## cckarting

skeet i'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## rdy4number2

Still no af or BFP either....


----------



## ebelle

NO af and all :bfn: for me so far...


----------



## Jsmom5

Sorry, I thought I posted already...af came on the 28th. Moving on to November and staying positive! Good luck to all and h&h 9 months to all those that got their bfp!


----------



## Keebs

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies you can add another angel :( I just found out I have an ectopic pregnancy and am heading in for surgery

Oh skeet, am so sorry you're having to go through this. Will be thinking of you hun.


----------



## debzie

So so sorry skeet. X


----------



## Kantele

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies you can add another angel :( I just found out I have an ectopic pregnancy and am heading in for surgery

I am so sorry Skeet :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies you can add another angel :( I just found out I have an ectopic pregnancy and am heading in for surgery

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I hope the surgery went well and wish you a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## paula181

I am sooooo sorry skeet :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

SKEET!!! :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry to hear this news. I have been around for your journey thus far and know this is beyond devastating. I wish I could do or say more, but know at this time, there is nothing anyone can say. :hugs: Please PM when you are better. Take care, you and your family. :flower:

Thanks for the update JSMOM, see you in Nov!

EBELLE, I am with you, no :af: all BFNs.... FXD! :dust:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Im so sorry to hear that skeet. Just be careful afterwards because the odds of having another etopic right after having one are quite high... just be careful! Wishing you a safe recovery...xxx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies you can add another angel :( I just found out I have an ectopic pregnancy and am heading in for surgery

So sorry for your loss :( xxx


----------



## Sunnie1984

Skeet, I'm so so sorry for your loss. 

I hope you are recovering well. 

xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies.. I'm home from the hospital now.. Surgery went well and they were able to save my tube.. Oh has been great and took the week off work to take care of me.. 

Thank you all for all of your kind words :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Your welcome skeet hun. You take care of yourself.


----------



## vaniilla

skeet9924 said:


> Hi ladies.. I'm home from the hospital now.. Surgery went well and they were able to save my tube.. Oh has been great and took the week off work to take care of me..
> 
> Thank you all for all of your kind words :hugs:

glad to hear they were able to save your tube :hugs: I hope you have a speedy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## twpnsfs10

Just checking in!...Not avoiding, still chasing! I think maybe another doc appt is in order =)


----------



## ebelle

Happy to know they were able to save yout tube. Keep well and rest lots.!


----------



## JustKia

Oh no skeet I'm so sorry hun. Thank goodness they saved your tube and that you are healing nicely.
:hugs2: :hugs2:


----------



## jelly tots

Just popping over to say hello and send good wishes.

congrats to all of the bfp's, it was a fabulous month for us. i still dont believe it is really happening after these 2 years of heartache, but a fabulous surprise for our anniversary.

massive hugs to all of those who are on their next cycle, i have my fx that november is your month!

glad you are okay skeet, so sorry about your loss. take care recovering.


----------



## Kristina6292

so after a week of hell and the doctors telling me id lost my baby i had a scan and there it was! a beautiful heart beat and a tiny blob of a baby! :)


----------



## bluberrymufin

Kristina6292 said:


> so after a week of hell and the doctors telling me id lost my baby i had a scan and there it was! a beautiful heart beat and a tiny blob of a baby! :)

Praise God! That is wonderful news Kristina! Enjoy these next few months!


----------



## paula181

Kristina6292 said:


> so after a week of hell and the doctors telling me id lost my baby i had a scan and there it was! a beautiful heart beat and a tiny blob of a baby! :)

*Aww thats great news! 

xx*


----------



## oorweeistyin

Kristina6292 said:


> so after a week of hell and the doctors telling me id lost my baby i had a scan and there it was! a beautiful heart beat and a tiny blob of a baby! :)

Skeet :hugs: :flower: :hugs:

Kristina, 

your wee miracle baby :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Kristina6292 said:


> so after a week of hell and the doctors telling me id lost my baby i had a scan and there it was! a beautiful heart beat and a tiny blob of a baby! :)

Ahhh - what a relief for you! Silly doctors :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

KRISTINA, what wonderful news! Such and awesome miracle baby growing inside. Thank God! :hugs: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos, please keep me posted Hun!

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Hey, thought I'd update...think we are loosing yet another baby :( our 4th MC. I should know by Sunday,,,totally devastated and think we may give up TTC for good this time. Can't imagine trying to go through this again.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Mummy2Asher I am so so sorry if it is happening again. 

I will keep all my fingers crossed that it will be ok for you, I cannot imagine what you are going through. 

What happened? Why do you think you may be MC? 

xxx


----------



## PepsiChic

Mummy2Asher said:


> Hey, thought I'd update...think we are loosing yet another baby :( our 4th MC. I should know by Sunday,,,totally devastated and think we may give up TTC for good this time. Can't imagine trying to go through this again.

:hugs:

Ive had 2 MC in the past and they never get easier, i wish you all the best hunny x


----------



## rdy4number2

Well, she came.


----------



## 2012Hoping

was just making sure:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111104-01342.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PepsiChic

2012Hoping said:


> was just making sure:happydance:

CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Mummy2Asher said:


> Hey, thought I'd update...think we are loosing yet another baby :( our 4th MC. I should know by Sunday,,,totally devastated and think we may give up TTC for good this time. Can't imagine trying to go through this again.

I'm so sorry.. I really hope this is not this case :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

My scan yesterday showed a sack but no yolk sack or fetal pole. I should be 6 weeks but date could be off as it's my first cycle after ds2 as I'm breastfeeding. Hcg is 1100....
I've got more HCG blood tests tomorrow and a scan on Friday. But from what I've read online Hcg goes up anyway if it's a blighted ovum. I feel so angry at the world at the moment, it's just not fair :'(


----------



## debzie

So so sorry Mummy2asher, hope that this is not the case and your dates are a bit off. I have had 2 missed miscarriages and so know it is very hard. keep us posted and thinking of you.


----------



## ebelle

Af got me, next cycle will mean i test in december instewad of november.

Mummy2asher, so sorry to hear that and i really hope u just have a slow developing bean that will show upreal soon.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yup, y'all can add me for an angel baby as well. Went in for a 7 week scan and was only 5w2d. No yolk sac or fetal pole. No way dates could be off. Did quantitative numbers and not so good. 

I took a bunch of pills this weekend in hopes that my body would realize for me to miscarry and they didn't do anything. I will have do another round this upcoming weekend if I don't have a natural miscarriage by then.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh snowflakes I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

so sorry snowflakes!


----------



## paula181

So sorry Snowflakes :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear this SNOWFLAKES! :hugs: It sounds very familiar to me unfortunately, as July I was in this situation just alittle further along than you are.... Please take care of yourself and know that I am here if you need to chat :hugs:

MUMMYWASHER, I hope that your dates are off Hun! :dust: this is not something that I would want any woman to ever have to experience... :hugs:

RDY4 and EBELLE, I will see you in Dec!!! (posted on Nov thread)

2012HOPING, good checking, :haha: I would do the same, CONGRATS again! Wishing you a H&H 9mos!

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## 2012Hoping

my doc says i wont have my first scan till 18 weeks, this seems a bit odd to me!?


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW, where do they do that at??? I know that you atleast get a dating scan as they need to be sure of where you are. Or a 12 week scan as you are considered leaving the 1st trim but this is what I know in the US, I am sure that it is different everywhere depending on doc and location. 18 just seems rather far....


----------



## 2012Hoping

thats what i thought with my daughter i had a scan at 10 weeks. hmm weird new doctor here i come


----------



## Wishing83

Hi guys, this is my first time on here. We have been trying to conceive for over 3 years, what an emotional roller coaster. So 2 chemical pregnancies and a mmc 2 years ago we have finally given in and bought the cbfm.....now I'm just waiting for my bloody af to arrive (due on the 28th nov) so I can try it out, been reading some very positive feedback so really hoping this works for us, I'm even limiting my intake of vino (in desperation) so no booze for either of us. So hurry up af so we can get going! Never thought I'd be so desperate to see my period lol x


----------



## MrsMM24

Wishing83 said:


> Hi guys, this is my first time on here. We have been trying to conceive for over 3 years, what an emotional roller coaster. So 2 chemical pregnancies and a mmc 2 years ago we have finally given in and bought the cbfm.....now I'm just waiting for my bloody af to arrive (due on the 28th nov) so I can try it out, been reading some very positive feedback so really hoping this works for us, I'm even limiting my intake of vino (in desperation) so no booze for either of us. So hurry up af so we can get going! Never thought I'd be so desperate to see my period lol x

WISHING, so sorry for your losses.... hope on over to the front page and click the link for November and let us talk and support you through your entire 2 or 3WW!!!

Wishing you luck and :dust:


----------



## DancingSheba

sorry i didnt post on here. AF got me


----------



## Abii

*I GOT MY BFP!!*
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
:happydance::happydance:happydance:
OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
:cloud9:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS!!! ABII!!

Front page updated for an Oct BFP as you had two OV and test dates in Oct! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


----------



## 2012Hoping

got 3+ on my digital.... which means over 5 weeks so things are going good :)


----------



## debzie

Congratulations abii.


----------



## Butterfly22

Abii said:


> *I GOT MY BFP!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## lovelylisa84

went for my annual pap yesterday, tested BFN. Still no AF. They werent to concerned since I have had delayed periods/irregular in the past. So I know for sure I am not preggers... PLEASE AF COME ALREADY!


----------



## MrsMM24

Man LOVELYLISA, that sux! I hope that AF arrives soon so that you can get on with the chase. Join us in December Hun!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Mzladyk

:cry::cry: AFM got me again on to December :cry: :cry:


----------



## Wishing83

So pleased to see bfps! Yay. Still waiting for damn af... She's due on 28 th and I'm usually very regular give or take a day. We have been bding from about the 10th nov to the 20 th, only missing the odd day, so really hoping I will not have to use my monitor, but quite excited if I do! It's sitting on top of the bathroom cabinate, it keeps winking at me! I also went out on Sunday and had rather a lot of cava with the girls.... I feel terrible, I've been so good with my no drinking and so has dh! Couldn't help myself, it's only one day! Back on the wagon, and here's hoping af arrives or not! I hate waiting! X


----------



## 2012Hoping

I lost my babe :(


----------



## AC1987

2012Hoping said:


> I lost my babe :(

Awww nooo :( I'm soooo sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

2012Hoping said:


> I lost my babe :(

So very very sorry :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

2012Hoping said:


> I lost my babe :(

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## debzie

So so sorry 2012. x


----------

